# A Game of Thrones



## Butcher (3 Settembre 2012)

Ecco il topic su questa magnifica serie.
Il *31 Marzo 2013* ci sarà l'inizio della 3° stagione. Troppo tempo 





Comunque, ho da poco finito di leggere i primi 4 libri (da cui sono state tratte le due stagioni) e devo dire che ho trovato non poche incongruenze, anche importanti. Tipo:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Lady Stark che non libera Jaime Lannister come accade nella serie. Non appare l'esercito di Estranei come in TV. Forse tutto ciò avviene negli altri libri?
E poi, sempre nella serie tv, non viene sottolineato il fatto che sia Bran che Jon sono metamorfi.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ecco il topic su questa magnifica serie.
> Il *31 Marzo 2013* ci sarà l'inizio della 3° stagione. Troppo tempo
> 
> 
> ...


Non è così strano che ci siano incongruenze,spesso le serie tv riprese dai libri sono leggermente diverse.Ricordo Dexter,ad esempio,qualcosina durante la prima stagione cambiava e la seconda non c'entra nulla con il secondo libro.


----------



## Solo (21 Settembre 2012)

​


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri sera ho finito di vedere la seconda stagione..che spettacolo di serie.

Khaleesi


----------



## Solo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Io sto per finire il quinti libro (versione inglese).


----------



## Solo (23 Febbraio 2013)

*Poster e Trailer

*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Anticipazione (Spoiler)



[video=youtube;xi7H86mqWo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xi7H86mqWo8#![/video]


----------



## Butcher (23 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Liuke (23 Febbraio 2013)

io nel frattempo sto leggendo l'ottavo libro


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tyrion Lannister


----------



## Frikez (23 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tyrion Lannister


----------



## Vinz (23 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Frikez (26 Febbraio 2013)

Daje


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2013)

Non vedo l'ora, il mio nick lo conferma


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ogni giorno da qui al 30 sarà sempre più interminabile.


----------



## Liuke (28 Febbraio 2013)

ma dove la daranno?


----------



## Solo (28 Febbraio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> ma dove la daranno?


In America, su HBO.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Febbraio 2013)

Forse l'unica serie fantasy veramente bella che abbia mai visto. Aspetto con ansia.


----------



## Solo (2 Marzo 2013)

Poster!



Anticipazione (Spoiler)




























Le altre immagini



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



http://winteriscoming.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/GOT3_JoffreyPoster1-691x1024.jpg
http://winteriscoming.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/GOT3_JonPoster1-691x1024.jpg
http://winteriscoming.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/GOT3_RobPoster1-691x1024.jpg
http://winteriscoming.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/GOT3_SandorPoster1-691x1024.jpg
http://winteriscoming.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/GOT3_SansaPoster1-691x1024.jpg
http://winteriscoming.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/GOT3_TyrionPoster1-691x1024.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/1m16h.jpg


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2013)

*Trailer precedente con qualche scena in più*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



[video=youtube;C1pbtBX9Kok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=C1pbtBX9Kok[/video]


----------



## Solo (5 Marzo 2013)

Sappiamo già che ci sarà una quarta stagione perché ci sono sei script già scritti.


----------



## Solo (16 Marzo 2013)

*Nuovo trailter

*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



<strong>[video=youtube;lCQnSokNfXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lCQnSokNfXY[/video]


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Marzo 2013)

Guardate che cosa è uscito 

School Of Thrones


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2013)

*Nuovo trailer

*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



[video=youtube;R4XSeW4B5Rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=R4XSeW4B5Rg[/video]


----------



## Solo (1 Aprile 2013)

3x01



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Abbastanza lenta e pallosa come premier, ma credo fosse inevitabile vista la tanta carne al fuoco. Certo, aver letto i libri ed essermi spoilerato non aiuta.


----------



## Liuke (1 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> 3x01
> Aver letto i libri ed essermi spoilerato non aiuta.


Secondo me è il contrario...se vedi il film/serie prima di aver letto il libro perdi la voglia di leggerlo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> 3x01
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si,ma d'altronde vista la quantità di personaggi e luoghi un "punto della situazione" era doveroso


----------



## Vinz (1 Aprile 2013)

Alla fine è stata una puntata di ricapitolazione, anche se è stata molto gradevole


----------



## Liuke (1 Aprile 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma quand'è che ygritte  con jon snow?  si muovessero a mandare in onda le altre ahah


ogni quanto le fanno?


----------



## Solo (1 Aprile 2013)

1 a settimana...


----------



## Brontolo (1 Aprile 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



le puntate o le attività ludiche fra jon e ygritte?


----------



## Liuke (1 Aprile 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> le puntate o le attività ludiche fra jon e ygritte?



le puntate ahah avendo letto i libri so gia delle loro attività ludiche


----------



## Jaqen (3 Aprile 2013)

Puntata di ricapitolazione.
Ci stava


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2013)

Una season premiere di altissima qualità, con scene e dialoghi già pazzeschi.

I primi tre episodi sono impiegati come al solito per collocare tutte le pedine al posto giusto, ma già adesso c'è da avere l'acquolina in bocca.


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2013)

E' già arrivato il rinnovo per la quarta stagione.


----------



## Liuke (9 Aprile 2013)

Uscita la seconda!


----------



## Jaqen (15 Aprile 2013)

ASSURDO!

Il finale della 3x03!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> ASSURDO!
> 
> Il finale della 3x03!!



Che roba!


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2013)

Per chi voleva un po' di azione,eccovi accontentati


----------



## Butcher (15 Aprile 2013)

Fai ciao con la mano!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tagliare la mano allo Sterminatore di Re, il migliore spadaccino di Westeros, è un po' come tagliare il pene a Rocco Siffredi


----------



## Brontolo (16 Aprile 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Tagliare la mano allo Sterminatore di Re, il migliore spadaccino di Westeros, è un po' come tagliare il pene a Rocco Siffredi





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Brienne di Tarth potrebbe non essere d'accordo su chi è il miglior spadaccino


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2013)

3x04


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



3 draghi + 8000 soldati super addestrati,la cara Dany inizia ad essere pericolosa


----------



## Nivre (22 Aprile 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vedendo la scena finale mi sto ripetutamente segando  E' qualcosa di EPICO! 

Vai Dracarys, arrostiscili tutti!


----------



## Butcher (22 Aprile 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Io sono curioso di sapere come finirà con la guerra, l'invasione dei Bruti e la storia di Theon!
Ma soprattutto voglio già sapere come finirà tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2013)

Epicità ai massimi livelli.

Sto ancora godendo e tremando.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Aprile 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"Un drago non è uno schiavo.

Sono Daenerys Nata dalla Tempesta, della Casa Targaryen, dal sangue dell'Antica Valyra.
Il valyriano è la mia lingua madre.

IMMACOLATI!
Uccidete i padroni, uccidete i soldati, uccidete chiunque abbia una frusta in mano, ma non ferite alcun bambino.
Distruggete le catene che imprigionano qualunque schiavo vediate.

Dracarys."


----------



## Liuke (23 Aprile 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"Perché non si oda grido di gioia, e che con speranza non guardi più al cielo l'uomo, e maledetto sia questo giorno da noi, pronti a 
evocare... Il Kraken!"

ah no aspetta...ho sbagliato film


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io la amo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2013)

3x05


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che caspita ha la figlia di Stannis?
Cersei


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 3x05
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



La faccia di Cersei è stata IMPAGABILE.


----------



## Butcher (6 Maggio 2013)

Puntata di transizione...


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Maggio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non credevo che Ditocorto fosse un genio del male 
Che Joffrey fosse matto,invece si sapeva.Che stia ripercorrendo le orme del Re Folle (tra l'altro anche lui frutto di un incesto,come tutti i Targaryen)?


----------



## Butcher (6 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per me Joffrey ha vita breve.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Per me Joffrey ha vita breve.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Io non credo.Più che altro perchè è un personaggio abbastanza inutile,quasi di facciata.Se morisse,chi salirebbe al trono?Cersei?Se si,non cambierebbe nulla,sarebbe comunque Tywin a comandare.Margaery,se fa in tempo a sposarsi?Tywin non permetterebbe ai Tyrell di fregarsi il trono.Boh,una sua morte non credo che scombussolerebbe troppo le cose.


----------



## Butcher (6 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Io non credo.Più che altro perchè è un personaggio abbastanza inutile,quasi di facciata.Se morisse,chi salirebbe al trono?Cersei?Se si,non cambierebbe nulla,sarebbe comunque Tywin a comandare.Margaery,se fa in tempo a sposarsi?Tywin non permetterebbe ai Tyrell di fregarsi il trono.Boh,una sua morte non credo che scombussolerebbe troppo le cose.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A meno che non entrano in gioco Stannis e la sacerdotessa rossa, qualcosa di concreto devono pur fare (almeno prima dell'arrivo di Daenerys...che spaccherà culi a destra e a manca). Poi il "rapimento" di Gendry è un indizio...


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> A meno che non entrano in gioco Stannis e la sacerdotessa rossa, qualcosa di concreto devono pur fare (almeno prima dell'arrivo di Daenerys...che spaccherà culi a destra e a manca). Poi il "rapimento" di Gendry è un indizio...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gendry credo che lo abbiano rapito che rifare il giochetto che uccise Renly (quindi il fabbro dovrà "battere" la roscia ).Dany mi sa che finchè non avrà i draghi belli grossi se ne starà in oriente


----------



## Brontolo (7 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Per me Joffrey ha vita breve.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



se vogliono rispettare il libro


----------



## Butcher (7 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Gendry credo che lo abbiano rapito che rifare il giochetto che uccise Renly (quindi il fabbro dovrà "battere" la roscia ).Dany mi sa che finchè non avrà i draghi belli grossi se ne starà in oriente





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E contro chi poi?






Brontolo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> se vogliono rispettare il libro



Ti ringrazio tantissimo per lo spoiler


----------



## Liuke (7 Maggio 2013)

Infatti consiglio a chi non ha letto i libri di non leggere il commento di brontolo


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Maggio 2013)

Grazie a [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] e [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] per l'avvertimento


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Maggio 2013)

Una cosa è certa...Martin non è per niente scontato!!!Mi sono letto tutti i libri e non ho idea giuro di come possa finire ...è una saga leggendarai!!Agli appassionati consiglio di leggere i libri perchè anche se la serie è veramente bellissima e fatta bene (nonostante per certi versi si discosti dal libro) Martin è un autore che vale la pena leggere,per la complessità interiore che dà ai personaggi ,e per il puro piacere di sentirsi incollati alle pagine.Ho letto altro di lui ma con questa saga per me raggiunge l olimpo dei grandi!


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Maggio 2013)

I libri già non sono stati rispettati, anche se per delle cosette.
Lo spoiler può leggerlo chiunque si trovi in pari con la serie televisiva:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ad esempio Cercei nel libro non diventa la promessa sposa di Loras, essendo questo membro della guardia reale, ma di un fratello storpio che nella serie tv non compare proprio


Però credo che


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



i punti fondamentali vengano rispettati, come fatto fino ad ora


----------



## Liuke (7 Maggio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa...Martin non è per niente scontato!!!Mi sono letto tutti i libri e non ho idea giuro di come possa finire ...è una saga leggendarai!!Agli appassionati consiglio di leggere i libri perchè anche se la serie è veramente bellissima e fatta bene (nonostante per certi versi si discosti dal libro) Martin è un autore che vale la pena leggere,per la complessità interiore che dà ai personaggi ,e per il puro piacere di sentirsi incollati alle pagine.Ho letto altro di lui ma con questa saga per me raggiunge l olimpo dei grandi!


Ma quanti ne sono usciti in italiano? Io ho appena iniziato i fuochi di valyria che dovrebbe essere l'undicesimo


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Maggio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ma quanti ne sono usciti in italiano? Io ho appena iniziato i fuochi di valyria che dovrebbe essere l'undicesimo


Dopo quello te ne manca un altro, la danza dei draghi.Letto quello non ti resta che aspettare la pubblicazione dei seguiti


----------



## Jaqen (8 Maggio 2013)

Grazie per lo spoiler del libro, brontolo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (8 Maggio 2013)

Esatto l ultimo è la danza dei draghi...il prossimo dovrebbe intitolarsi "The Winds of Winter " e dovrebbe uscire nel 2014.Credo che ora con la scusa che c è una saga in tv si dovrebbe accellerare la pubblicazione dei libri (sempre che li abbia gia scritti).Non penso che la serie televisiva continui senza prima la pubblicazione di questi.


----------



## Butcher (8 Maggio 2013)

Anche perché questa terza stagione è basata su ben tre libri!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2013)

Grazie infinite per la segnalazione dello spoiler... per fortuna ho letto prima gli ultimi post e mi sono salvato!
Potrei davvero uccidere qualcuno per uno spoiler su questo telefilm.. 

PS. E' possibile rimuovere quel post, così che nessuno rischi nulla?


----------



## Solo (9 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anche perché questa terza stagione è basata su ben tre libri!!!


Che? Parli dei libri italiani? Perché se parliamo dei libri originali questa corrisponde alla prima metà del terzo libro.

Comunque vi assicuro che tra questa e le prossime stagioni ne succederanno di cose...


----------



## Butcher (9 Maggio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Che? Parli dei libri italiani? Perché se parliamo dei libri originali questa corrisponde alla prima metà del terzo libro.
> 
> Comunque vi assicuro che tra questa e le prossime stagioni ne succederanno di cose...



Si, parlo dei libri italiani (dal quinto al settimo)...


----------



## Solo (9 Maggio 2013)

Ah, ok.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2013)

3x07


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dany pronta ad un'altra conquista 
Qualcuno ci ha capito qualcosa di quello che sta accadendo al povero Theon,che ora ha pure perso il gingillo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 3x07
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Io ho capito chi è quel folle maniaco, l'altro giorno ho rivisto il finale della seconda stagione e mi è venuta subito l'intuizione.
C'erano delle cose che non mi ricordavo più, ma che riviste ora hanno senso... 

Il povero Theon nella 3x07 è passato nel giro di cinque secondi dal paradiso al girone infernale più terribile.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2013)

come i libri di riferimento, è tutto un po' noioso. poca azione, molti dialoghi..... ma è tutta preparazione per il gran finale e gli intrighi successivi.

non mi piace la quasi totale assenza dei metalupi che invece nei romanzi a questo punto è una caratteristica fondamentale soprattutto per Bran


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ho capito chi è quel folle maniaco, l'altro giorno ho rivisto il finale della seconda stagione e *mi è venuta subito l'intuizione.*
> C'erano delle cose che non mi ricordavo più, ma che riviste ora hanno senso...
> 
> Il povero Theon nella 3x07 è passato nel giro di cinque secondi dal paradiso al girone infernale più terribile.



Ovvero?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ovvero?



Non ho letto i libri e dunque è solo un mio ragionamento, ma visto che sono abbastanza sicuro alla luce della seconda stagione, consiglio di non leggere... tanto suppongo che entro la fine della stagione riveleranno tutto:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nelle ultime due puntate della seconda stagione Lord Bolton dice a Robb di avere inviato il suo figlio b.astardo a Grande Inverno, per difendere la città da Theon.
Poi gli uomini di Theon, circondati e ormai alla resa, tradiscono Theon e lo consegnano.
Quindi il pazzo è quasi sicuramente il figlio di Bolton.

E Theon durante l'assedio era ossessionato da un tipo con la trombetta... ricordate? 

Inoltre vediamo la città rasa al suolo, ma è impossibile che siano stati gli uomini di Theon, perchè erano già completamente circondati.
In questa stagione vediamo arrivare un messaggio a Bolton, in cui c'è scritto che il figlio è arrivato tardi, quando la città era già devastata... beh, non è vero da quel che si era visto.
Quindi credo proprio che il figlio abbia agito di testa sua facendo un gran casino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho letto i libri e dunque è solo un mio ragionamento, ma visto che sono abbastanza sicuro alla luce della seconda stagione, consiglio di non leggere... tanto suppongo che entro la fine della stagione riveleranno tutto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ipotesi plausibile,dal momento che lo stesso Lord Bolton sta a sua volta facendo casino (leggasi liberazione di Jaime)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Maggio 2013)

Ho ribeccato la scena della trombetta nella seconda stagione... alla luce degli ultimi eventi è divertentissima 

Video sotto il tag:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Butcher (14 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho letto i libri e dunque è solo un mio ragionamento, ma visto che sono abbastanza sicuro alla luce della seconda stagione, consiglio di non leggere... tanto suppongo che entro la fine della stagione riveleranno tutto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Mi stavo scervellando cercando di capire chi potesse essere!!!


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ipotesi plausibile,dal momento che lo stesso Lord Bolton sta a sua volta facendo casino (leggasi liberazione di Jaime)





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



lo strumento di tortura su cui è legato Theon dovrebbe dirvi qualcosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> lo strumento di tortura su cui è legato Theon dovrebbe dirvi qualcosa





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gente simpatica i Bolton... il logo è una X con un uomo scuoiato


----------



## Nicco (16 Maggio 2013)

Mi sto scaricando la prima serie...


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Maggio 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Mi sto scaricando la prima serie...


Ottima scelta.
Io mi son visto le prime due nel giro di una settimana


----------



## Butcher (18 Maggio 2013)

Comincia a scaricare anche le altre


----------



## Liuke (20 Maggio 2013)

Legga questo spoiler chi ha letto i libri seguenti...anche se nn penso influisca molto :S


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il "rapimento" di gendry da parte di melisandre è per rimpiazzare la figura di edric non presente nella serie vero?


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2013)

3x08


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma sto Daario Naharis da dove salta fuori?


----------



## Butcher (20 Maggio 2013)

Non ha raccolto la lama


----------



## Brontolo (21 Maggio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non ha raccolto la lama



vero


----------



## Nicco (22 Maggio 2013)

Sto finendo di vedere la prima serie.
A parte che inizialmente ho dovuto confrontarmi con il mio odio verso il potere e le ingiustizie date dalle gerarchie monarchiche che la serie presenta, cosa non da poco, in sé comincia a piacermi ma deduco che per ora il tutto sia veramente una piccola introduzione a qualcosa di enorme.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Odio i Lannister a parte il nano, uno dei personaggi più ben riusciti di sempre.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Maggio 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Odio i Lannister a parte il nano, uno dei personaggi più ben riusciti di sempre.


Normale 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Butcher ha scritto:


> Non ha raccolto la lama



CICCIOCACCA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2013)

Ma quanto era volgare



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



il B.astardo del Titano?



Ad ogni sua battuta a Dany sono quasi morto dalle risate


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma quanto era volgare
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quando ha detto con faccia serissima "Show me your cunt" sono scoppiato a ridere


----------



## Nicco (22 Maggio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



e' morto boromir nuuuooooo xd


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> e' morto boromir nuuuooooo xd



Simpatico Joffrey, eh?


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Maggio 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> e' morto boromir nuuuooooo xd






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



C'era da aspettarselo, la scelta dell'attore era un segnale inequivocabile sulla sorte del personaggio, fin dall'inizio. . Comunque questa terza serie diverge molto di più dal libro di partenza piuttosto che le altre due, sembra solamente a me?


----------



## Liuke (22 Maggio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> C'era da aspettarselo, la scelta dell'attore era un segnale inequivocabile sulla sorte del personaggio, fin dall'inizio. . Comunque questa terza serie diverge molto di più dal libro di partenza piuttosto che le altre due, sembra solamente a me?



vanno crescendo con le serie le differenze con i libri...la prima serie è stata la più fedele


----------



## Liuke (3 Giugno 2013)

che ne dite di questa nona puntata?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2013)

La gente sui forum è letteralmente impazzita dopo l'episodio 9!

Lo guarderò stasera.. non vedo l'ora!


----------



## Gekyn (3 Giugno 2013)

Ma le guardate in lingua orig. Sottotitolate?


----------



## tamba84 (3 Giugno 2013)

visto il primo episodio,carino ma le troppe teste che volano m han un po fatto senso.


----------



## BB7 (3 Giugno 2013)

Sono arrivato al episodio 2x08. La prima stagione è stata un pò lenta in alcuni punti mentre la seconda è già meglio anche se a volte si rischia di annoiarsi. In generale è un buon telefilm però mi sarei aspettato leggermente più azione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Giugno 2013)

A mani basse la puntata più folle di tutte e tre le stagioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2013)

L'ho vista adesso la 3x09.

No ragazzi, io sto male. Ma male seriamente, ho il corpo che trema e non smette più.
E' la cosa più scioccante che abbia mai visto in TV.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Giugno 2013)

3x09 bellissima. la decima sarà ricca di sorprese credo 
Hanno reso bene il libro , devo ammetterlo.


----------



## Liuke (3 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ho vista adesso la 3x09.
> 
> No ragazzi, io sto male. Ma male seriamente, ho il corpo che trema e non smette più.
> E' la cosa più scioccante che abbia mai visto in TV.


hai visto poco allora ahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> hai visto poco allora ahah



Parlo di telefilm e serie TV, ne ho visti tanti ma una scena così



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



crudele, e allo stesso tempo scioccante nel suo essere spietata, sinceramente non me la ricordo!
Non che fossi così attaccato a Robb e Catelyn, lo ero più verso Eddard... ma la tragedia improvvisa, la regia, Rains of Castamere, Talisa incinta sventrata, lo sguardo incredulo e rassegnato di Robb, la disperazione di Cat... ne hanno fatto cinque minuti di shock totale.

In uno dei miei post precedenti avevo scritto i miei dubbi verso la lealtà della famiglia Bolton, ma MAI e poi MAI mi sarei immaginato una carneficina del genere in un colpo solo.

Walder Frey è veramente un essere orribile... incredibile, ha superato Joffrey in viscidume! 

E il metalupo.... hanno ammazzato anche il metalupo


----------



## Facciosnaooo (3 Giugno 2013)

3x09 sono sconvolto


----------



## Nivre (3 Giugno 2013)

Tragedia allo stato puro.




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



I lupi stanno cadendo come mosche


----------



## Butcher (3 Giugno 2013)

Voglio morire anche io...




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Assurdo... Sono rimasto di pietra. Robb era il mio personaggio preferito... Il metalupo poi, anche lui...
Il modo in cui è avvenuto. E ora? Gli Stark ormai non esistono più, gli unici due maschi sono all'altro capo del mondo, ignari di tutti, senza niente, senza nessuno. E' la fine.


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Voglio morire anche io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se ti dicessi che il meglio deve ancora arrivare? Probabilmente Storm of Swords è il libro più bello dei cinque pubblicati per ora e siamo solo a metà circa.


----------



## Butcher (4 Giugno 2013)

Mi induci a scendere di casa domattina per comprare tutti i libri rimanenti!


----------



## Brontolo (4 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Voglio morire anche io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



maschilista...è vero che bran sta diventando un figo...ma arya? mai sottovalutare arya, secondo me


----------



## Butcher (4 Giugno 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si, però è pur sempre una donna. Quindi non potrà mai portare avanti il nome, e poi non la vedo per niente la tipa. Non credo sia quello il suo destino.
Poi d'avanti a lei, e a tutti, c'è sempre quel pezzo di legno di Sansa...che se muore fa un piacere a tutti.


----------



## Brontolo (4 Giugno 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



comunque:
-walder frey idolo: vuoi farmi fuori la moglie? vabbè, sposerò un'altra ventenne. tanto va di moda, vedi il vecchio hugh. forse bisogna dirglielo, a hefner, che ci sono alternative al divorzio con pagamento degli alimenti 
ah, giusto, dimenticavo: e il monologo tipo WLF su talisa? epico. vecchio maiale. hai tutta la mia stima 
-lord bolton idolo numero due: lord frey mi ha offerto come dote il peso della prescelta in oro...ho scelto la più grassa...tanto poi vado con le cameriere e metto al mondo psicopatici torturatori come ramsay snow (il cognome dei figli illegittimi nel Nord)...poi, morti ancora bambini i figli legittimi, potendo scegliere fra due vagonate di illegittimi, mi prendo come erede quello fuori come un balcone
-catelyn tully: epic fail
-robb, talisa: ecco cosa succede a voler chiamare il figlio eddard -.-
-arya e il mastino: bella coppia, nonostante la differenza di età; sembrano il gatto e la volpe
-daario naharis: l'unico che va in guerra sponsorizzato da l'oreal
-ser jora: la denny non te la dà, anzi, la vuole dare al capellone. io ci proverei con la morettina
-verme grigio: sembra passato dal set di 300 a quello di GOT, circondato da 50 guardie ha pure il tempo di fare i giochini con la lancia
-samwell tarly: la fortuna è cieca. davvero. in 7 giorni: sei sopravvissuto a un ammutinamento, hai trovato la prima donna al mondo che ti stimi, tolta forse tua madre, hai fatto fuori un estraneo (ovviamente dimenticando la punta di ossidiana), ti fanno sentire importante perché ... sai leggere (il tutto di notte, in mezzo al bosco, con i bruti davanti e gli estranei dietro; io mi preoccuperei di altro)
-jon snow: ok, hai fatto l'eroe...però io mi preoccuperei di più di un'Ygritte incacchiata (perché hai preferito la castità a lei? perché non le fari più quelle cosine tanto carine? ) che di un esercito di bruti. e poi è carina. fai fuori quel vecchio e non rompere 
-edmure tully: nel mazzo di cessi delle donne frey hai pescato un jolly grande come una casa. peccato che ti abbiano fatto fuori zio, sorella, nipote nonché re...appunto...per quale mtoivo non it hanno fatto fuori, anzi, ti hanno pure offerto una prima notte di nozze? vabbè, buona vita da ostaggio, sempre che non ti regalino a ramsay bolton
-hodor: hodorhodorhodorhodorhodorhodorhodorhodorhodorhodorhodorhodorhodorhodorhodorhodorhodorhodor
-rickon: utile come un secchio bucato. però te lo spiegano con tanta delicatezza


----------



## Brontolo (4 Giugno 2013)

spoiler libro


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ah, spoilerone: se ci atteniamo al libro, lord beric dondarrion non è l'unico in grado di morire e risorgere...forse ci attendono sorprese. se pensavate di esservi liberati di ... forse rimarrete delusi


----------



## Brontolo (4 Giugno 2013)

.


----------



## Liuke (4 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ah, spoilerone: se ci atteniamo al libro, lord beric dondarrion non è l'unico in grado di morire e risorgere...forse ci attendono sorprese. se pensavate di esservi liberati di ... forse rimarrete delusi


Eviterei questi spoiler


----------



## Brontolo (4 Giugno 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Eviterei questi spoiler





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



spoiler nello spoiler in una sezione di spoiler...vabbè


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi per favore specificate FUORI DALLO SPOILER se è uno spoiler del libro.... così uno può capire se può aprirlo o no.
Altrimenti è inutile mettere il TAG.

Nelle condizioni attuali io non partecipo più al topic, è la seconda volta che mi va bene ma non voglio più rischiare.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Giugno 2013)

ha ragione toby. gli spoiler dei libri non si mettono. state rovinando la serie a chi la guarda.
anch'io ho letto i libri ma resto muto come un Tully...come un pesce...


Comunque lo zio di Catelyn, Brynden, io lo chiamo Seedorf per via del soprannome: "Pesce Nero".


----------



## Liuke (4 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi per favore specificate FUORI DALLO SPOILER se è uno spoiler del libro.... così uno può capire se può aprirlo o no.
> Altrimenti è inutile mettere il TAG.
> 
> Nelle condizioni attuali io non partecipo più al topic, è la seconda volta che mi va bene ma non voglio più rischiare.


e io infatti sono due volte che vi avverto ahah


----------



## BB7 (4 Giugno 2013)

Ho finito la seconda stagione. Come ho detto prima ritengo che si siano alcuni punti esageratamente lenti e altri dove alcune situazioni sono discutibili, però in generale il telefilm resta su un buon livello e merita di essere visto.


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2013)

Legga e risponda solo chi ha letto i libri.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho letto in giro che Daenerys non è l'unica Targaryen in vita? Confermate? Non ulteriori spoiler però


----------



## Solo (5 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Legga e risponda solo chi ha letto i libri.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Scusa, qualsiasi risposta è uno spoiler.


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Scusa, qualsiasi risposta è uno spoiler.



Solo un si o un no


----------



## Solo (5 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Solo un si o un no


Spoiler libro



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sì.


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2013)

Mi è impossibile attendere la serie tv.


----------



## BB7 (5 Giugno 2013)

Sono arrivato alla 3x06... per ora il parere rimane il medesimo, ci sono molte cose buone cosi come molte meno buone. Sopratutto quest'ultimo episodio che ho visto è stato davvero brutto sotto quasi tutti i punti di vista... si salvano soltanto un paio di scene. Questa stagione era partita abbastanza bene ma non è ancora decollata... inoltre ha un pò stufato il solito espediente di qualcosa che sta per succedere e poi viene interrotto da un evento esterno che praticamente ci propinano in ogni puntata.


----------



## Brontolo (5 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Solo un si o un no



spoiler libro


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



si


----------



## BB7 (6 Giugno 2013)

* Premetto che quello che sto per scrivere non contiene spoiler però se non avete visto ancora gli episodi dal 3x07 al 3x09 vi consiglio comunque di non leggere per evitare delle aspettative che per quel che mi riguarda sono come gli spoiler. *

Eccoci arrivati in pari. Allora non so davvero da dove iniziare, si legge un pò di tutto nei vari siti di recensioni. I neofiti come me sono rimasti molto sorpresi dalla 3x09 mentre i lettori un pò meno perchè se l'aspettavano diversamente. Inizio parlando della 3x07 : Anche questo episodio come quello che lo ha preceduto l'ho trovato davvero pessimo, più di 50 minuti che in realtà si potrebbero riassumere in 10 minuti di clip. La 3x08 invece inizia leggermente a recuperare tutto quello che non abbiamo visto nella 06 e 07 e anche se ci sono sempre le varie situazioni che mi lasciano un pò perplesso (ne ho parlato anche in un altro post) riesce a risollevare finalmente un pò la stagione e la storyline. Infine arriviamo alla tanto discussa 3x09. Inizio col dire che è stato davvero difficile evitare spoiler perchè arrivavano da tutte le parti ma alla fine non ho "potuto evitare di sapere" che qualcosa di grosso sarebbe successo in questo episodio. Ed infatti è stato cosi, è successo veramente qualcosa di grosso. Ora il dilemma di molta gente che ho riscontrato in giro nel web sta proprio qui su questa scena, che tanti la ritengono sufficiente per conferire un voto pieno alla puntata e altri che la considerano solo per quello che è ovvero una parte dell'episodio. Io mi ritrovo nel secondo gruppo, per me la scena finale è stata bellissima ed emozionante però.... però ci sono ancora delle cose e delle storyline di alcuni personaggi che non vanno proprio. Con questo non voglio dire che l'episodio non mi sia piaciuto o altro, però se in tanti gli danno 10 io gli do un 9 considerando che si tratta del PENULTIMO episodio della season.

Parlando più in generale di questa stagione invece, anche se non si è ancora conclusa, non possono non storcere il naso. Se dobbiamo essere sinceri non mi è piaciuta molto, e se consideriamo che io ho visto circa 2-3 episodi al giorno ma che in realtà se ne dovrebbe guardare uno a settimana allora le cose peggiorano. Onestamente fin'ora quello che è successo in questa stagione si potrebbe riassumere a una persona che non sa nulla in 5 minuti... la trama quella vera è progredita lenta come le camminate dei vari personaggi per spostarsi da un luogo all'altro. Gli episodi 06 e 07 poi sono stati davvero un macigno... in un totale di 1 ora e mezza ci sono si e no 20 minuti di scene interessanti. 

Continuerò a guardare questa serie perchè il genere Medioevo-Fantasy mi piace e perchè tutto sommato è ben fatta però questa stagione mi ha fatto un pò calare l'interesse e il coinvolgimento che si era creato e accumulato nelle prime 2.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2013)

A me la terza stagione sta piacendo più della seconda, escludendo la meravigliosa
(spoiler 2x09)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



battaglia di Blackwater con l'attentato a Tyrion e la scena dell'altofuoco



Manca ancora un episodio, ma per ora per i miei gusti è 1 -> 3 -> 2.
Però e' assolutamente vero che alcune storylines in questa stagione sono un po' lente, e questa stagione in generale vive di "piccole fiammate" preludio a "un incendio", appunto 

(spoiler 3x09)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



il matrimonio carneficina della 3x09



La 3x07 secondo me è molto bella A POSTERIORI, perchè piena zeppa di foreshadowing sull'evento che sarebbe successo.. spulciando i forum ne trovo uno ogni ora, uno a caso tra i tanti:
(spoiler 3x09)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Jaime che dice a Lord Bolton "tell Robb Stark the Lannister send their regards", che è proprio la frase che il vile b.astardone dice a Robb prima di trafiggerlo.



Ho letto che il terzo libro è stato diviso in due stagioni, la terza e la quarta, quindi probabile che abbiano un po' allungato alcune storie per spalmare gli eventi in due stagioni e distribuirli in due anni.


----------



## Butcher (6 Giugno 2013)

Io, non avendo letto i libri, credo che questa sia una stagione di transizione (a parte pochi eventi, come ben sapete). Il più arriverà dopo con lo sviluppo di alcune storie per ora più o meno marginali, come quelle di Bran, Jon e Arya.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io, non avendo letto i libri, credo che questa sia una stagione di transizione (a parte pochi eventi, come ben sapete). Il più arriverà dopo con lo sviluppo di alcune storie per ora più o meno marginali, come quelle di Bran, Jon e Arya.



Quoto.

SPOILER 3X10 e considerazioni sul finale di stagione



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In sostanza in questa stagione, tutti gli eserciti della zona "centrale" si sono dati battaglia tra di loro. Stannis ha capito che il problema vero adesso non sono i Lannister che sono battibili ma ciò che sta venendo giù dal nord, che siano Estranei o Bruti.

Ci sono rimasti pochi Stark, ma secondo me avranno ora ruoli veramente importanti:
Arya andrà alla ricerca di Jaqen  anche se non lo troverà imho..ma andrà dove il senzavolto le aveva detto e secondo me troverà tante cose interessanti
Jon sarà infognato tra Bruti, Estranei e Whitewalkers...e Ygritte.
Bran sarà il ruolo chiave credo/spero. Immaginate che cosa potrà fare Bran se si avvicinasse a un drago........o a un estraneo.

Avremo uno scenario di questo tipo.

Da una parte Stannis andrà verso il nord.. insieme a Bruti Estranei Corvi...
I Lannister staranno a casuccia, ciò che rimane dell'esercito degli Stark tornerà a nord credo, mentre gli altri, tipo i Frey, i Greygoy...staranno fermi come i Lannister.. non li vedo che vanno in soccorso ai corvi...
D'altra parte però la piccola Deny sta letteramente creando un esercito incredibile, con gente devota e forte.

Sarà quindi, secondo me.. Stannis+Corvi+Chi si unisce e Deny VS Lannister + Chi preferisce stare a casa e incognita Bran che spaccherà tutto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2013)

3x10



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata finale abbastanza di transizione.
Arya credo sia destinata a diventare una killer provetta,specialmente col Mastino a farle da "mentore",mentre non ho ancora capito cosa deve fare Bran.Vuole provare a controllare gli estranei?Jon fortunatamente è sopravvissuto,la prossima stagione si scontrerà con i Bruti e magari ammazzerà "Barba Rossa" o addirittura Ygritte.Walder Frey e Lord Bolton ho la sensazione che faranno una brutta fine,magari causata dal redivivo Pesce Nero.Theon sarà probabilmente salvato dalla sorella,ma ormai la sua vita sarà priva di.......senso 
Ad Approdo del Re penso che le bocce staranno un po' ferme,almeno fino a quando non realizzeranno che Dany subisce praticamente un super power up a puntata...
Stannis invece credo proprio che ascolterà,come al solito,Melisandre e si dirigerà verso la Barriera.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 3x10
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Però in questo caso andare verso la Barriera sarebbe una delle poche cose sensate che gli dice Melisandre...
Arya in effetti prima stava imparando con il maestro che viene dalla stessa città di Jaqen, poi trova Jaqen, adesso sta dietro al mastino..... sì insomma anche per me diventerà una killer spietatissima.


----------



## Solo (10 Giugno 2013)

Stagione un po' scialba, purtroppo dal terzo libro la serie perde incisività imho.


----------



## Butcher (10 Giugno 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E bhe, c'è tanta carne al fuoco, anche troppa!
Sono curiosissimo di sapere Bran perché cerca il corvo dai tre occhi e cosa potrebbe fare concretamente.
L'unico mio dilemma è su Theon. Che senso ha il suo ruolo ora? Deve pur far qualcosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2013)

Non mi è piaciuto il finale... sembrava più la prima puntata della quarta stagione, e dovevano finire con qualcosa di più accattivante come negli scorsi due anni



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nel primo, la nascita dei draghi.
Nel secondo, l'arrivo degli Estranei.
Nel terzo... Mhisa??? 

Bene comunque la rinascita di Arya, ne vedremo delle belle.
Ritengo comunque la stagione conclusa con l'episodio 9...


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non mi è piaciuto il finale... sembrava più la prima puntata della quarta stagione, e dovevano finire con qualcosa di più accattivante come negli scorsi due anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bhe si, questa puntata era da ponte alla prossima stagione. Ed è venuta bene secondo me...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Daenerys con in mano una città intera, Stannis che ora andrà a nord (interessante vedere anche gli altri cosa faranno), Arya che ora andrà da Jaqen...tanta roba.


----------



## Frikez (24 Giugno 2013)

Stagione di transizione, speriamo nei botti nella 4a


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2013)

ho ''letto''(su Wikipedia lol)un finale triste...forse c e un seguito di questa saga?qualcuno e' informato?


----------



## Frikez (24 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ho ''letto''(su Wikipedia lol)un finale triste...forse c e un seguito di questa saga?qualcuno e' informato?



Un seguito in che senso? Per quanto riguarda la serie tv si andrà avanti almeno con un altro paio di stagione..la 4a è già in cantiere per il prossimo anno.


----------



## Butcher (24 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ho ''letto''(su Wikipedia lol)un finale triste...forse c e un seguito di questa saga?qualcuno e' informato?



Ma che io sappia l'autore ancora non ha concluso la saga.


----------



## Frikez (24 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma che io sappia l'autore ancora non ha concluso la saga.



Mancano ancora 2 libri di Martin


----------



## Butcher (24 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mancano ancora 2 libri di Martin



Ah, quindi deve scrivere due libri e finisce tutto?


----------



## Solo (24 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi deve scrivere due libri e finisce tutto?


Sì, ma prima che escono si arriva al 2020 se va bene...

Al momento sono usciti cinque libri, con questa stagione siamo alla prima metà del terzo libro.


----------



## Frikez (24 Giugno 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi deve scrivere due libri e finisce tutto?



Sì, il bello è che inizialmente doveva essere una trilogia 



Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, ma prima che escono si arriva al 2020 se va bene...



Però non penso che quelli della HBO siano disposti ad aspettare 7 anni.


----------



## Butcher (24 Giugno 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, ma prima che escono si arriva al 2020 se va bene...
> 
> Al momento sono usciti cinque libri, con questa stagione siamo alle metà del terzo libro.



E che palle...


----------



## Solo (24 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sì, il bello è che inizialmente doveva essere una trilogia
> 
> 
> 
> Però non penso che quelli della HBO siano disposti ad aspettare 7 anni.


Ma infatti andranno sulla traccia dei libri finché ci sono, poi si inventeranno un finale per conto loro.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Giugno 2013)

martin aveva annunciato una nuova trilogia comunque.
ora sto leggendo "l'ombra della profezia".

per chi segue la serie: non cercate NULLA su Wikipedia... Vi spoilerate TUTTO!!!


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2013)

La quarta stagione è ancora lontana, ma ci sono stati due recasting.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Questo è il nuovo Tommen (uno dei figli di Cersei)







Questo è il nuovo Daario (pg. che è stato introdotto questa stagione)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> La quarta stagione è ancora lontana, ma ci sono stati due recasting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tre, anche


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la Montagna avrà un recast.
Oltretutto avevano già stato fatto un recast nella seconda stagione.

PESSIMA notizia il recast di Daario Naharis, il personaggio mi piaceva.
In generale trovo i recast una cosa immonda per i telefilm.


----------



## cedgenin (1 Settembre 2013)

Non vedo l'ora di vedere questa nuova stagione.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma che roba è ? Dove la danno ? 

Fighe ce ne sono?


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma che roba è ? Dove la danno ?
> 
> *Fighe ce ne sono?*




La domanda giusta è: quante?


----------



## rossovero (18 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tre, anche
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Anche a me piaceva. Aveva la faccia giusta.
Comunque temevo di peggio quando ho visto recast...


----------



## Hellscream (2 Gennaio 2014)

Stanno ridando la prima stagione su rai 4


----------



## iceman. (2 Gennaio 2014)

Pensavo fosse un film, ma è quello dove hanno tagliato mani e piedi a un tizio?


----------



## Hellscream (2 Gennaio 2014)

Emila Clarks è proprio illegale


----------



## Solo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Continuiamo qui, che dite?

*Trailer quarta stagione (si parte il 6 aprile)

*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Stagione basata grossomodo sulla seconda parte del terzo libro.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2014)

Le ombre dei draghi ormai enormi


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2014)

Sto piangendo.


----------



## Butcher (24 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Continuiamo qui, che dite?
> 
> *Trailer quarta stagione (si parte il 6 aprile)
> 
> ...



Ma secondo me va anche oltre, no? La seconda parte del terzo l'ho letta e non è molto grande. Le altre stagioni sono state fatte su molto più materiale.


----------



## Solo (24 Gennaio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me va anche oltre, no? La seconda parte del terzo l'ho letta e non è molto grande. Le altre stagioni sono state fatte su molto più materiale.


Io parlo di terzo libro in inglese, tu?


----------



## Butcher (24 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Io parlo di terzo libro in inglese, tu?



Quello italiano uscito lo scorso anno, le nuove edizioni raccolte (che dovrebbero essere equivalenti a quelle USA).

Con esattezza finisce con


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Lady Catelyn zombie


----------



## Solo (24 Gennaio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quello italiano uscito lo scorso anni, le nuove edizioni raccolte (che dovrebbero essere equivalenti a quelle USA).
> 
> Con l'esattezza finisce con
> 
> ...


Beh, confermo, seconda parte terzo libro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2014)

I produttori hanno detto che questa stagione conterrà anche alcuni elementi del quarto e addirittura del quinto libro


----------



## Solo (24 Gennaio 2014)

Il quarto ed il quinto libro riguardano eventi che si svolgono in contemporanea e che quindi dovranno essere trattati insieme, quindi ci sarà qualcosa, ma il grosso della stagione resta la seconda parte del terzo.


----------



## Butcher (25 Gennaio 2014)

Bene bene


----------



## Solo (17 Febbraio 2014)

*Trailer #2*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ho iniziato a leggere il libro da poco e per curiosità ho visto anche un paio di puntate. Alcune cose sono totalmente diverse, ad esempio nel libro Waymar Royce viene sconfitto da un Estraneo e trasformato in un non morto uccidendo Will che si era nascosto su un albero strangolandolo. Gared invece era stato lasciato coi cavalli più dietro mentre i due andavano a perlustrare il campo dei bruti per poi venire decapitato da Stark in quanto disertore dei Guardiani della Notte. Mentre nella serie tv Gared viene decapitato dall'Estraneo e Will viene catturato dagli scagnozzi di Eddard Stark, invertendo totalmente i ruoli. Odio quando i registi fanno ste fenomenate, perchè inventarsi robe del genere invece di attenersi al libro?


----------



## Solo (10 Marzo 2014)

*Trailer #3

*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Trailer #3
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I draghi


----------



## Jaqen (10 Marzo 2014)

Arya


----------



## Belfast Boy (12 Marzo 2014)

Il fantasy non mi piace per nulla, ma questa serie è veramente ben fatta. Sarà poi per una sorta di "colore" ma la recitazione prettamente in inglese brittanico è perfetta per questo genere. Un gioiellino targato tanto per cambiare HBO.


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2014)

*Trailer #4*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2014)

*Altri due trailer più brevi

1
*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Solo (21 Marzo 2014)

*2
*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Aprile 2014)

Stanotte


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Aprile 2014)

Raga com'e' sta serie?


----------



## Solo (6 Aprile 2014)

Preparatevi, questa stagione sarà piena di avvenimenti.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga com'e' sta serie?



Epica


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Epica



Mi voglio fidare 
Thanks


----------



## Frikez (7 Aprile 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Preparatevi, questa stagione sarà piena di avvenimenti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Aprile 2014)

Arya


----------



## Liuke (7 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Arya


Assolutamente il personaggio piu bello della serie per quanto mi riguarda...in ogni caso inizio di stagione lento come al solito...sara' che avendo letto i libri ormai non mi entusiasma piu di tanto la serie


----------



## Jaqen (7 Aprile 2014)

Meno lento degli altri inizi.

ARYA


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Aprile 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Assolutamente il personaggio piu bello della serie per quanto mi riguarda...



Se la gioca con Tyrion.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Aprile 2014)

Joffrey = Caligola


----------



## BB7 (7 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga com'e' sta serie?



Ti deve piacere un minimo il genere altrimenti la troverai noiosa alcune volte.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ti deve piacere un minimo il genere altrimenti la troverai noiosa alcune volte.


----------



## Solo (8 Aprile 2014)

Intanto è stata rinnovata per le prossime due stagioni.


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Arya



La amo


----------



## The Ripper (8 Aprile 2014)

a parte un paio di grossi avvenimenti, questa stagione (a memoria) non dovrebbe regalare sorprese esaltanti. Oddio... non so fin dove arriveranno rispetto ai libri.

comunque è straordinario... quando ho risentito la sigla mi sono emozionato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Aprile 2014)

Ma hanno cambiato l'attore che interpreta daario naharis o sbaglio?


----------



## Butcher (13 Aprile 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma hanno cambiato l'attore che interpreta daario naharis o sbaglio?



Yes.


----------



## Liuke (14 Aprile 2014)

Chi non ha ancora letto i libri che mi dice della seconda puntata?


----------



## Jaqen (14 Aprile 2014)

Finalmente



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo me il problema era nella torta ovviamente e non nel vino... Con il principe di Dorne che ha fatto tutto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Aprile 2014)

Siano lodati gli dei


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Aprile 2014)

Gran bella puntata, ora sono curioso di vedere come farà Tyrion a tirarsi fuori dai casini


----------



## Morghot (14 Aprile 2014)

Tyrion alla fine crepa ucciso da Eddard Stark che si scopre vivo e vegeto al comando degli Estranei.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## DR_1 (15 Aprile 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per me è stata Cersei, è chiaramente il suo stile.
Escludo a priori Sansa e Tyrion perchè non ne sarebbero capaci..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Aprile 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Credo proprio che sia inverosimile che sia stata Cersei, ma proprio 0. Per quanto sapesse che suo figlio fosse un escremento umano non lo avrebbe mai ucciso. Per sapere bene chi è stato c'è da capire il ruolo del Giullare, (ex cavaliere), che dice a Sansa di fuggire. Di sicuro fa parte del complotto


----------



## DR_1 (15 Aprile 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Credo proprio che sia inverosimile che sia stata Cersei, ma proprio 0. Per quanto sapesse che suo figlio fosse un escremento umano non lo avrebbe mai ucciso. Per sapere bene chi è stato c'è da capire il ruolo del Giullare, (ex cavaliere), che dice a Sansa di fuggire. Di sicuro fa parte del complotto





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mmh.. potrebbero esserci di mezzo anche quelli che hanno suonato per Joffrey (prima dell'arrivo della torta) quindi?


----------



## Butcher (15 Aprile 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Mmh.. potrebbero esserci di mezzo anche quelli che hanno suonato per Joffrey (prima dell'arrivo della torta) quindi?



Nono, Sir Dontos. Che ci faceva lì proprio in quel momento?


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Mmh.. potrebbero esserci di mezzo anche quelli che hanno suonato per Joffrey (prima dell'arrivo della torta) quindi?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dubito che utilizzino personaggi random per un evento così importante.I principali sospettati,per me,sono Oberyn e Sir Dontos.


----------



## Solo (15 Aprile 2014)

Il colpevole in realtà viene indicato nella puntata. Aguzzate bene la vista signori.


----------



## Liuke (15 Aprile 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il colpevole in realtà viene indicato nella puntata. Aguzzate bene la vista signori.


io leggendo i libri so chi è il colpevole....ma continuo a non notarlo nella puntata ahahah


----------



## DR_1 (15 Aprile 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il colpevole in realtà viene indicato nella puntata. Aguzzate bene la vista signori.





Liuke ha scritto:


> io leggendo i libri so chi è il colpevole....ma continuo a non notarlo nella puntata ahahah





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La nonnetta? 
Qualcuno che ha letto i libri (magari tramite pm o spoiler), può dirmelo? Sono troppo curioso per attendere la terza puntata.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Aprile 2014)

Dato che ne ho sentito parlare ovunque e da chiunque l'ho iniziato a vedere pure io e ho finito oggi la prima stagione 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi sono piaciuti 2 personaggi da subito, Borom.... ehm Eddard e Drogo. Puntualmente uccisi 



Nel complesso comunque, serie ben fatta, ottimi personaggi e ottima storia


----------



## DR_1 (21 Aprile 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dato che ne ho sentito parlare ovunque e da chiunque l'ho iniziato a vedere pure io e ho finito oggi la prima stagione
> 
> Mi sono piaciuti 2 personaggi da subito, Borom.... ehm Eddard e Drogo. Puntualmente uccisi
> 
> Nel complesso comunque, serie ben fatta, ottimi personaggi e ottima storia



Continua pure perchè merita 
Inoltre hai la possibilità di poter guardare le prime tre stagioni tutte di fila senza dover aspettare la settimana dopo, diventerà frustrante però quando ti metterai "in pari"


----------



## DR_1 (21 Aprile 2014)

4x03 noiosetta



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Esilarante la scena tra Cersei e Jaime accanto al corpo (morto) di Joffrey


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Abbiamo il colpevole,gente: Littlefinger 
Il fratellino di Joffrey,ovvero il prossimo Re,è anch'esso illegittimo,vero? Quindi non cambia nulla per quanto riguarda lo scenario più grande.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2014)

Sono alla 3 x 7.. praticamente sta serie tv è composta da 70% *****... imbarazzante..


----------



## Solo (22 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Probabilmente anche lui ha preso parte alla macchinazione, ma andate a rivedervi la scorsa puntata da 33.30 a 34.00


----------



## Jaqen (22 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono alla 3 x 7.. praticamente sta serie tv è composta da 70% *****... imbarazzante..



Dopo la prima serie le scene di sesso sono rarissime. C'è qualche sedere o seno in vista e qualche bacio provocante, non di più.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Probabilmente anche lui ha preso parte alla macchinazione, ma andate a rivedervi la scorsa puntata da 33.30 a 34.00



  



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma perché!?!? Per salvare Margaery dal perfido Joffrey?Però così facendo i Tyrell perdono il trono ed abbiamo sempre visto Olenna come un Tywin al femminile


----------



## Butcher (22 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma perché!?!? Per salvare Margaery dal perfido Joffrey?Però così facendo i Tyrell perdono il trono ed abbiamo sempre visto Olenna come un Tywin al femminile






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non perdono niente, ora Margaery sposerà Tommen e, a parte un' evidente insoddisfazione sessuale , sarà regina.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Non perdono niente, ora Margaery sposerà Tommen e, a parte un' evidente insoddisfazione sessuale , sarà regina.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Perché invece con Joffrey si faceva delle mega bombate 
Comunque non penso che filerà così liscia


----------



## Butcher (22 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E questo pure è vero


----------



## Solo (22 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma perché!?!? Per salvare Margaery dal perfido Joffrey?Però così facendo i Tyrell perdono il trono ed abbiamo sempre visto Olenna come un Tywin al femminile





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Beh, la nonnetta asd è piuttosto arzilla, e non perdono il trono. Evidentemente non gli andava di vedere la nipote nelle mani di Joffrey ("he's a monster"), molto meglio Tommen, che è anche molto più manipolabile. 

BTW non è mai stato indicato chiaramente chi sia il colpevole, almeno finora, anche se la nonnetta è Littlefinger sembrano essere buoni indiziati.


----------



## DR_1 (22 Aprile 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se notate nella 4x02 si vede il "giro" di mani della coppa, passa dalle mani di Joffrey>Tyrion> Margery che a sua volta lo appoggia sul tavolo dove è seduta la madre, (Olenna), e quando Joffrey si appresta a bere arriva l'enigmatica inquadratura su di lei.
Mi è stato inoltre fatto notare che, sempre nella 4x02, c'è una scena al banchetto dove Olenna prende una perla dalla collana di Sansa (quella data da Ser Dontos) e si presume che quella collana sia l'arma del delitto.
Nella 4x03 Ditocorto la prende e ne spezza una parte gettandola sulla barca dove c'è il povero Ser Dontos morto. (Non mi ricordo se solo una parte o l'intera collana proprio)
E' probabile che all'interno di quelle perle ci fosse del veleno o qualcosa del genere (è solo un ipotesi), e che quindi Ditocorto, da furbone qual'è, se ne sia volutamente sbarazzato insieme al corpo per far ricadere tutte le accuse del complotto su di lui. 
Come detto è solo un ipotesi, ma che potrebbe trovare conferme negli episodi successivi. Vedremo..


----------



## Solo (22 Aprile 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Olenna che prende la perla col veleno viene mostrata nei minuti che ho indicato prima.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Olenna che prende la perla col veleno viene mostrata nei minuti che ho indicato prima.


Io invece penso che


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il re è stato fatto fuori dalla moglie, mi puzza.. viso angelico aiuta i poveri ma secondo me è stata lei a mettere il veleno per far fuori quel pazzoide. Comunque era ora, non ne potevo più di quel ragazzino.. comunque le scene più belle sono quelle con la tipa dei draghi, ed gli immacolati


----------



## Liuke (23 Aprile 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Olenna che prende la perla col veleno viene mostrata nei minuti che ho indicato prima.



mi ero assolutamente perso tutto...sarà che conoscendo tutta la storia ormai la guardo con superficialità


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Aprile 2014)

Non vedo l'ora che arrivi il processo di Tyrion, ci saranno tanti di quei complotti da far impallidire


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2014)

Ma la tipa dei draghi fanno vedere solo 4 secondi..che balle, ma chissene degli altri..


----------



## Butcher (28 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma la tipa dei draghi fanno vedere solo 4 secondi..che balle, ma chissene degli altri..



Paradossalmente è il personaggio che mi piace di meno 

Puntatona comunque, la parte sugli Estranei mi ha gasato un sacco.


----------



## Liuke (28 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente è il personaggio che mi piace di meno
> 
> Puntatona comunque, la parte sugli Estranei mi ha gasato un sacco.



ma se è la piu patata di tutte


----------



## Butcher (28 Aprile 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> ma se è la piu patata di tutte



Mi permetto di dissentire, una certa Margaery Tyrell vince per me


----------



## Liuke (28 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di dissentire, una certa Margaery Tyrell vince per me



son gusti


----------



## Jaqen (29 Aprile 2014)

E Yigritte?

Comunque la parte sugli estranei mi ha fatto dimenticare



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la parte dove si rivela l'assassinio di Joeffrey, della serie, figo ci sono gli estranei chissenefrega di tutto!


----------



## Butcher (29 Aprile 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E Yigritte?
> 
> Comunque la parte sugli estranei mi ha fatto dimenticare
> 
> ...



Ma quello era scontatissimo dai


----------



## Jaqen (29 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma quello era scontatissimo dai



Si anche secondo me, però appena visti gli estranei tutto passa in secondo piano!!


----------



## Butcher (29 Aprile 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Si anche secondo me, però appena visti gli estranei tutto passa in secondo piano!!



Ma per forza, alla fine vogliamo mettere un esercito di creature del genere contro gli intrallazzi "inutili" di King's Landing? 
Secondo me alla fine di tutto sarà un Estranei vs draghi.


----------



## DR_1 (29 Aprile 2014)

Melisandre vince a mani basse non scherziamo 

Comunque 4x04 puntata transitoria, ho trovato il finale però abbastanza "useless" spero abbiano in mente qualcosa..

Dobbiamo aspettare l'attacco a Castle Black per vedere un po' d'azione..


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



È tutta una recita,o la morte di Joff ha trasformato Cersei in una brava Lannister?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2014)

Puntata un po' moscia, comunque non mi aspettavo che


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



fosse stato ditocorto a complottare la morte di Jon Arryn istigando la moglie! Pure la lettera a Cat è stata pianificata da lui... Quest'uomo è un genio del male


----------



## DR_1 (5 Maggio 2014)

4x05 Noiosa è dir poco.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Maggio 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Povero Hodor.. Sfruttato così da Bran...... Sansa sempre più gnocca..


----------



## Butcher (6 Maggio 2014)

Mamma mia quanto odio Ditocorto!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2014)




----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2014)

Tyrion


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Maggio 2014)

Lo sapevo che il processo sarebbe stato epico! Tyrion idolo


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


>




A Carona dice che il processo può iniziare. hhahaah


----------



## Jaqen (12 Maggio 2014)

Non ho letto i libri ma sono quasi sicuro che...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



il guerriero di Tyrion sarà il principe di Dorne!!!



Che dite?


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non ho letto i libri ma sono quasi sicuro che...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per me sarà Jaime.Riuscirà a superare l'handicap della perdita della mano ed a salvare valorosamente il fratello


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Maggio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non ho letto i libri ma sono quasi sicuro che...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Jaqen (18 Maggio 2014)

manca poco


----------



## Jaqen (19 Maggio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanto odio Ditocorto!





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Maggio 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Fermi tutti.Daario si schiaccia la Khaleesi 
E Littlefinger si fa Sansa 

P.S. Ma quindi Bronn esce di scena? Peccato,era probabilmente il mio preferito tra i personaggi secondari


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2014)

Petyr


----------



## DR_1 (2 Giugno 2014)

Il finale della 4x08


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2014)

Finita la 2° stagione... devo dire che una cosa che non mi piace di questa serie è avere la certezza che quando un uomo e una donna si incontrano, finiranno a letto


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Jorah,Oberyn 
Tyrion


----------



## Butcher (2 Giugno 2014)

E adesso arriva il bello!


----------



## Frikez (4 Giugno 2014)

Comunque troppo corte queste stagioni, 10 episodi non sono nemmeno il minimo sindacale.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Giugno 2014)

Concordo. 10 episodi non sono niente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2014)

Io l'episodio 8 l'ho visto lunedì, ma mi devo ancora riprendere


----------



## BB7 (6 Giugno 2014)

Mah stagione quasi peggiore della precedente... il 90% delle scene sono fini a se stesse o poco credibili


----------



## Morghot (6 Giugno 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Mah stagione quasi peggiore della precedente... il 90% delle scene sono fini a se stesse o poco credibili


Pensa te che io in ogni dove leggo che è la miglior stagione o quasi! Io non posso far paragoni avendo cominciato a seguirlo proprio adesso, ho letto tutti i libri e incuriosito dal successo ho cominciato solo ora a vederla e devo dire che è veramente ben fatto, ovvio ci son differenze inevitabili coi libri ma rimane una gran bella serie... cosa intendi con scene fini a se stesse?


----------



## Butcher (6 Giugno 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Mah stagione quasi peggiore della precedente... *il 90% delle scene sono fini a se stesse o poco credibili*



Questo proprio non lo si può dire.


----------



## DR_1 (6 Giugno 2014)

Diciamo prima parte di stagione piatta ma in ripresa (forte) con le ultime (scontato).

Deve allungare il brodino Martin per questioni di audience..


----------



## Doctore (7 Giugno 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Mah stagione quasi peggiore della precedente... il 90% delle scene sono fini a se stesse o poco credibili


----------



## BB7 (7 Giugno 2014)

Ma dai ragazzi c'è questa coi "draghi" (apparsi si e no 3 volte) che gira per 4 stagioni quando si può riassumere tutto in una frase: Crea un esercito e aspetta.

Ci sono questi altri 2 che viaggiano per 50 episodi per alla fine scoprire che la zia di Arya è morta.

E ci sono altre milionate di situazioni come queste allungate all'inverosimile (i tizi "zombie", i Guardiani della notte ecc...)

Per non parlare di questa stagione in particolare dove pure le scene d'azione o i colpi di scena che comunque nelle precedenti salvavano il resto qui ho trovato fatte male e per niente d'effetto. Basti vedere la scena della tipa che cade dal coso della Luna, Arya che infilza il tipo o la morte nell'episodio scorso... veramente sembrano provenire da una di quelle serie senza budget per ragazzini.


----------



## Morghot (7 Giugno 2014)

Fai prima a dire che non ti piace e basta... cioè se perdi un episodio ti perdi mille cose, niente è scontato, ogni dialogo è importante, per non parlare di personaggi di spicco che muoiono come mosche, già solo con queste premesse non si può proprio dire che il 90% delle scene sono fini a se stesse, non ha veramente senso.

Per le scene di azione boh son gusti, ma dire che la morte dell'ultimo episodio non è d'effetto... mah, e non parlo solo di come è morto ma proprio della morte in se che pare aver traumatizzato parecchie persone lol. 
E poi non penso che a qualcuno che segue sta serie gliene importi seriamente di scene d'azione, cioè alla fine il 90% delle scene sono dialoghi asd.

Per me torniamo al discorso di prima, non ti piace e basta, può non piacere ci mancherebbe ma di certo non per i motivi che hai detto.


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## DR_1 (9 Giugno 2014)

4x09



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non era per niente facile realizzare quello che hanno realizzato in questo episodio, ovvero la battaglia.
Giù il cappello perchè hanno fatto davvero un ottimo lavoro.
La morte di Ygritte telefonatissima come le sue ultime parole, comunque abbastanza triste 
Vediamo che combinano con l'ultima..

Mi aspetto dei botti (veri e propri) a King's Landing


----------



## Jaqen (9 Giugno 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> 4x09
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



esatto, telefonatissima... quasi come la morte di Oberyn.. che era la che girava attorno al "Say her name!!!"... un po' scadente la morte di Yigritte... cioé lo si era capito lontano un miglio che sarebbe morta dai


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Giugno 2014)

Gran bella puntata, però per me hanno sbagliato di brutto i tempi. Andava messo molto prima questo episodio, non ora. Il climax vero per me è tutto su Tyrion, tutto questo ben di Dio l'hanno sprecato. Della barriera e soci importava un fico secco in questo momento


----------



## Jaqen (16 Giugno 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



alla fine Oberyn ha avuto la sua vendetta. La morte di Twyn (finalmente) non creerà molto casino, tanto lo volevano tutti morto anche se Varys ha letto la situazione e se ne è andato insieme a Tyron. Brienne mitica e Arya che va a Braavos....mooooolto interessante (lo dice il mio nickname  ). Adesso vediamo che si intende per volare per Brandon... Dobbiamo aspettare adesso almeno 8-9 mesi.... Damn!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tyrioooooooon 
E adesso che combinerà in giro con Varys?


----------



## Jaqen (16 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conquisteranno il mondo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2014)

Bel season finale.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bellissimo lo scontro tra il mastino e brienne. Ci sono rimasto male per la sua morte, davvero brutta, credevo che alla fine Arya gli desse una mano. Twyn che muore sul cesso poi epico lol.
Tyrion


----------



## Butcher (17 Giugno 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Madonna, la storia di Bran è quella più bella di tutte; sarà dura non leggere i libri


----------



## cris (4 Agosto 2014)

e ora chi lo attende un anno? che amarezza


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Agosto 2014)

Sto guardando i primi episodi da ieri. Ma è una specie di ***** medievale? 

A parte gli scherzi, non mi sta prendendo molto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Agosto 2014)

Dopo la titubanza iniziale, adesso inizia a piacermi.
Shock dopo la fine della prima stagione


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non mi aspettavo la morte di Lord Stark, che era sicuramente il mio personaggio preferito


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Agosto 2014)

Iniziato a vedere ieri sera,che dire,tanta roba


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2015)

Nessuno ha ancora scritto che il 12 aprile si ricomincia?


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2015)

In questo momento sto recuperando la quarta stagione. Non è perfetta come serie, ma merita tutta la sua fama, imho.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non perdono che abbiano fatto fare al Mastino la figura dell'********* facendolo sconfiggere da una donna (per quanto Brienne sia forte).
Nel libro probabilmente Sandor Clegane è considerato tra i primissimi combattenti di ogni tempo insieme a Barristan Selmy, Arthur Dayne, Jaime Lannister e Robert Baratheon.
La serie TV si è presa parecchia libertà rispetto al libro, tagliando o modificando cose che a me non sono andate molto a genio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2015)

Io quest'estate ho fatto il grande passo: mi sono sparato i libri 
Sono più o meno al 60% di A Dance With Dragons,quindi entro l'inizio della nuova stagione dovrei essere in pari con GRRM 

P.S. Leggete i libri,assolutamente consigliatissimi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha ancora scritto che il 12 aprile si ricomincia?



Tre mesi interminabili, per me ormai questo telefilm è una droga.


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io quest'estate ho fatto il grande passo: mi sono sparato i libri
> Sono più o meno al 60% di A Dance With Dragons,quindi entro l'inizio della nuova stagione dovrei essere in pari con GRRM
> 
> P.S. Leggete i libri,assolutamente consigliatissimi.



Anche perchè ormai con questa nuova stagione la serie ha preso una piega diversissima dai libri, le due cose avranno sempre meno in comune. E i libri sono TUTT'ALTRA COSA, mille volte meglio della serie Tv.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2015)

Mi chiedo perchè certe volte gli streaming di nowvideo caricano a razzo, altre sono lenti come bradipi


----------



## Hellscream (18 Gennaio 2015)

Finita oggi la 4° serie, che dire.... TANTA TANTA ROBA... un sacco di colpi di scena, personaggi accattivanti (quelli rimasti lol Tyrion Daenerys ed Arya su tutti), ottimo sonoro, ottime location... una vera e propria gemma questa serie


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2015)

Nuovo trailer della Season 5 in giro, per ora qualità piuttosto bassa... aspetto la versione migliore 

PS. Ho visto che è stato aperto un topic sui libri.. ottimo, manteniamo questo per i commenti solo sul telefilm, proprio come se i libri non esistessero, così non ci saranno più problemi come in precedenza


----------



## Hellscream (30 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nuovo trailer della Season 5 in giro, per ora qualità piuttosto bassa... aspetto la versione migliore
> 
> PS. Ho visto che è stato aperto un topic sui libri.. ottimo, manteniamo questo per i commenti solo sul telefilm, proprio come se i libri non esistessero, così non ci saranno più problemi come in precedenza



Io lo metto, anche se è vero che la qualità è bassa... c'è tanta roba!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2015)

Ecco la versione ufficiale a qualità alta


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Febbraio 2015)

GRRM ha confermato che nella nuova stagione verranno uccisi personaggi che sopravvivono nei libri. È già successo,ma questa volta si ha la sensazione che potrebbe toccare ad uno dei personaggi secondari "di lusso" (Bronn,Grey Worm,ecc.).


----------



## juventino (16 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> GRRM ha confermato che nella nuova stagione verranno uccisi personaggi che sopravvivono nei libri. È già successo,ma questa volta si ha la sensazione che potrebbe toccare ad uno dei personaggi secondari "di lusso" (Bronn,Grey Worm,ecc.).



Assieme a questi altri forti indiziati sono Barristan e Brienne.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Assieme a questi altri forti indiziati sono Barristan e Brienne.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vero.
Si sa già che Bronn va a Dorne insieme a Jamie,quindi ho paura che uno dei due faccia la parte di Arys Oakheart


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2015)

Il 12 Aprile si avvicina


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Marzo 2015)

Voglio Belwas il forte nella serie televisiva lol


----------



## malos (12 Aprile 2015)

Ci siamo


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Aprile 2015)

Ma hanno leakato i primi 4 episodi della nuova stagione?


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2015)

Ma sapete se lo fanno in contemporanea su sky?


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Aprile 2015)

Sia i produttori che GRRM hanno confermato che,quasi sicuramente a partire dalla prossima stagione,la serie tv sorpasserà i libri. La cosa,oltre a farmi girare le palle,potrebbe anche portare un calo di qualità nella serie.



ralf ha scritto:


> Ma sapete se lo fanno in contemporanea su sky?



Si,domani sera primo episodio.


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma hanno leakato i primi 4 episodi della nuova stagione?



Si è vero,su torrent sono già disponibili le prime 4 puntate


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2015)

Io sono fan esagerato del telefilm, ma quest'anno ho deciso di non partecipare alle discussioni su nessun forum in rete.. troppo pericolo di spoiler.
Prima i lettori del libro, adesso i leak degli episodi.. quest'anno passo, niente Internet per GOT.


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sono fan esagerato del telefilm, ma quest'anno ho deciso di non partecipare alle discussioni su nessun forum in rete.. troppo pericolo di spoiler.
> Prima i lettori del libro, adesso i leak degli episodi.. quest'anno passo, niente Internet per GOT.



Se non ho capito male la quinta stagione andrà più avanti dei libri,è vero?


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Se non ho capito male la quinta stagione andrà più avanti dei libri,è vero?



In teoria no perché c'è ancora praticamente tutto A Dance With Dragons da trattare,però non si sa mai.
Dalla prossima stagione dovrebbe esserci il sorpasso,anche se i più ottimisti sperano nell'uscita di The Winds Of Winter a inizio 2016.


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2015)

Finito ora di vedere la prima,che dire


----------



## malos (12 Aprile 2015)

Io sono indeciso se aspettare e farmele tutte dieci di fila o no. Mah vedremo...


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2015)

voglio vivere nella villa di illyrio e bere vino fino alla morte


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sia i produttori che GRRM hanno confermato che,quasi sicuramente a partire dalla prossima stagione,la serie tv sorpasserà i libri. La cosa,oltre a farmi girare le palle,potrebbe anche portare un calo di qualità .



Il finale sarà di sicuro diverso perché a mio avviso sarebbe assurdo anticipare il finale di una saga di libri che nella più ottimistica delle ipotesi si concluderà nel 2022, e, se devo essere onesto, non mi sento di incolpare HBO di ciò. Il problema di A Song of Ice and Fire è decisamente Martin, bravissimo a scrivere, ma troppo troppo lento (di sicuro verrà ricordato come uno di quegli autori che si amano e odiano allo stesso tempo imho).


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il finale sarà di sicuro diverso perché a mio avviso sarebbe assurdo anticipare il finale di una saga di libri che nella più ottimistica delle ipotesi si concluderà nel 2022, e, se devo essere onesto, non mi sento di incolpare HBO di ciò. Il problema di A Song of Ice and Fire è decisamente Martin, bravissimo a scrivere, ma troppo troppo lento (di sicuro verrà ricordato come uno di quegli autori che si amano e odiano allo stesso tempo imho).



No,hanno confermato che il finale sarà lo stesso. Martin ha già comunicato ai produttori i punti chiave della storia.
Ecco perché il lettori sono tutti disperati/incazzati


----------



## Butcher (13 Aprile 2015)

Ho visto le prime due puntate e sinceramente comincia a darmi parecchio fastidio le deviazioni dalla trama, cominciano ad essere davvero troppe.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ho visto le prime due puntate e sinceramente comincia a darmi parecchio fastidio le deviazioni dalla trama, cominciano ad essere davvero troppe.



Più che altro si farà sentire la mancanza di diversi personaggi tagliati.


----------



## Butcher (13 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Più che altro si farà sentire la mancanza di diversi personaggi tagliati.



Esatto, anche quello. 
Penso continuerò con i libri guardando la serie solo per curiosità perché comunque molto ben fatta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Esatto, anche quello.
> Penso continuerò con i libri guardando la serie solo per curiosità perché comunque molto ben fatta.



Beh i libri,per chi è fan della serie,vanno *assolutamente* letti a mio parere. Sono talmente ben fatti e talmente più "profondi" della serie che anche io,che avevo già visto le quattro stagioni televisive,me li sono goduti appieno.


----------



## Butcher (13 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Beh i libri,per chi è fan della serie,vanno *assolutamente* letti a mio parere. Sono talmente ben fatti e talmente più "profondi" della serie che anche io,che avevo già visto le quattro stagioni televisive,me li sono goduti appieno.



Quoto in toto. Diciamo che io li sto (stavo) leggendo andando di pari passo con la serie tv, proprio perché mi piaceva tantissimo la versione televisiva e non volevo autospoilerarmi le cose. Ma a questo punto mi sta prendendo moooolto di più la versione cartacea!


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Aprile 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ho visto le prime due puntate e sinceramente comincia a darmi parecchio fastidio le deviazioni dalla trama, cominciano ad essere davvero troppe.


Capisco che possa infastidire, ma secondo me è meglio così.
Almeno ho un motivo per guardare la serie tv che trovo comunque di alto livello.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Aprile 2015)

Meraviglioso


----------



## cris (17 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Frikez (23 Aprile 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Djici (25 Aprile 2015)

5x04 interessantissimo


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2015)

La parte di Sansa sta prendendo una piega completamente diversa (molto peggiore  ) rispetto ai libri...
Per quanto riguarda Tyrion hanno tagliato un parte molto corposa e potenzialmente molto importante. Sono curioso di vedere cosa accadrà.


----------



## Butcher (27 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A';680099[B ha scritto:


> ]La parte di Sansa sta prendendo una piega completamente diversa (molto peggiore  )[/B] rispetto ai libri...
> Per quanto riguarda Tyrion hanno tagliato un parte molto corposa e potenzialmente molto importante. Sono curioso di vedere cosa accadrà.




'Na bella cag....


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2015)

5x04


----------



## Butcher (4 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 5x04



Scusami ma non ce la faccio a non ribadire il concetto adesso


----------



## Morghot (5 Maggio 2015)

Libro e serie cominciano a dividersi completamente, per me alla fine avremo due finali diametralmente opposti lol, maledetto ciccione martin.


----------



## juventino (7 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 5x04





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



I piani di Jaime e Ditocorto sono veramente una roba da 
Di contro, nonostante non siano fedeli al 100%, le parti della barriera, di Arya e Approdo del Re stanno uscendo abbastanza bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma infatti le variazioni,se fatte bene,sono assolutamente benvenute. La storyline di Sansa a Winterfell,per esempio,è molto interessante (a parte Littlefinger,che nella serie tv è stato "instupidito" fin dall'inizio). Però quando vedi gli Unsullied,ovvero la miglior fanteria al mondo,che vengono maciullati in un vicolo da quattro sfigati con i coltelli.......


----------



## juventino (7 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma infatti le variazioni,se fatte bene,sono assolutamente benvenute. La storyline di Sansa a Winterfell,per esempio,è molto interessante (a parte Littlefinger,che nella serie tv è stato "instupidito" fin dall'inizio). Però quando vedi gli Unsullied,ovvero la miglior fanteria al mondo,che vengono maciullati in un vicolo da quattro sfigati con i coltelli.......





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si, confermo. Vedere gli Immacolati e soprattutto uno come Barristan fatti fuori da 4 briganti mascherati è stato davvero fastidioso. Anche a me la sottotrama di Sansa a Grande Inverno intriga e non poco, sono davvero curioso di vedere come andrà a finire.
Ma la parte di Jaime  cioé lui e Bronn soli dovrebbero fare tipo i ninja in una terra dove appena lo vedono tentano di ucciderlo all'istante per salvare Myrcella?!? Ma che razza di piano é?


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma poi nelle foto promozionali si vedono Jaime e Bronn a corte da Doran,quindi li beccheranno a breve


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Maggio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Con Jorah infettato direi che è ufficiale l'eliminazione della storyline di Aegon Targaryen 
Non mi è piaciuta la parte in Valyria. Faccio davvero fatica a comprendere il motivo di tali storpiature.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Maggio 2015)

Questa stagione un po' mi sta deludendo, siamo già a metà e sostanzialmente non succede poi nulla. Troppo lenta la progressione della storia.


----------



## Butcher (12 Maggio 2015)

Davvero davvero brutta questa stagione.


----------



## Nicco (12 Maggio 2015)

Si, lenta. Considerando poi che probabilmente al prossimo episodio ci sorbiremo


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



jaime, arya , un po' approdo del re a caso...etc


Nel senso hanno talmente tanti personaggi e situazioni da sviluppare che 10 puntate sono una miseria.


----------



## Butcher (12 Maggio 2015)

Maaaaaaa......i Greyjoy?


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Maaaaaaa......i Greyjoy?



C'è ancora speranza di vederli nella prossima stagione. Cronologicamente avrebbe poco senso,ma gli sceneggiatori ormai seguono il loro corso (cosa che,a mio parere,sta facendo calare sensibilmente la qualità della serie). Sarebbe inaccettabile non avere Euron e Victarion.
Invece non so cosa pensare dell'ormai certa esclusione di Griff e Young Griff. Alcuni credono che voglia dire che non combineranno nulla nei libri,ma mi pare strano...


----------



## Butcher (12 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> C'è ancora speranza di vederli nella prossima stagione. Cronologicamente avrebbe poco senso,ma gli sceneggiatori ormai seguono il loro corso (cosa che,a mio parere,sta facendo calare sensibilmente la qualità della serie). Sarebbe inaccettabile non avere Euron e Victarion.
> Invece non so cosa pensare dell'ormai certa esclusione di Griff e Young Griff. Alcuni credono che voglia dire che non combineranno nulla nei libri,ma mi pare strano...



Ovvio, così facendo metterebbero a tacere completamente una storia importantissima di un'importante casata! Poi c'era ancora da giustificare la terza sanguisuga bruciata da Stannis (dopo la morte di Robb e Joffrey) che sarebbe...

A me sta deludendo sempre più sinceramente, non me lo aspettavo proprio. Fino alla stagione scorsa più o meno era abbastanza fedele, questi cambi di direzione così forti non li sto capendo!


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2015)

Attenzione! Ci sono spoiler sui libri


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vado controcorrente: a me l'assenza della storyline di Aegon non mi fa strappare i capelli perché, almeno personalmente, il colpo di scena del "bambino sopravvissuto" l'ho sempre reputato un punto a sfavore nell'economia della serie dei libri. Ciò di cui si sente veramente l'assenza, come già detto da @ZAZA, sono i Greyjoy! Cioé Balon praticamente non si sa nemmeno se è morto o meno. Se li hanno tagliati perché hanno preferito dare importanza a Dorne per me hanno toppato alla grande.
Un'altra assenza davvero pesante per me è quella di Lady Stoneheart. Cioè fare come cliffhanger della stagione scorsa la sua "rinascita" sarebbe stato perfetto. E invece via, tagliato. Davvero un peccato.
Nonostante i grossi problemi resta comunque una serie godibile imho. La parte alla barriera alla fine non è troppo diversa, la parte di Sansa, seppur completamente campata per aria, mi sta davvero incuriosendo. Per il resto le altri pedine sono ancora in fase di attesa, ma comunque non sono disastrose.
L'unico vero disastro per me è la parte di Jaime e Bronn a Dorne.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Attenzione! Ci sono spoiler sui libri
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



È questo il punto. Parecchia gente crede che non sia il vero Aegon,ma un discendente Blackfyre manovrato da Varys e Illyrio


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> È questo il punto. Parecchia gente crede che non sia il vero Aegon,ma un discendente Blackfyre manovrato da Varys e Illyrio





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Eh, il fatto è che anche con questa chiave di lettura per me resterebbe comunque un punto a sfavore 
Mettiamo che non sia il vero Aegon: praticamente Martin avrebbe sprecato capitoli e personaggi per.....trollare i lettori. Per carità sarebbe nel suo stile, ma arrivati al quinto (quasi sesto libro) non mi sembra il massimo in quanto preferirei altro piuttosto che rendermi conto dopo di aver buttato tempo a leggere di un impostore.
Mettiamo invece sia davvero lui: un personaggio mai apparso prima esce fuori a caso e diventa subito importante. Penso non ci sia altro da aggiungere.

Cambiando discorso la serie si sta davvero spingendo molto sulle origini di Jon Snow. I riferimenti nelle ultime due puntate sulla teoria secondo la quale il nostro Jon sia un "drago" sono evidenti. O il ciccione ha dato l'ordine ad HBO di trollarci oppure è una conferma.


----------



## Butcher (12 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Cioè? Quello di Melisandre?


----------



## juventino (13 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Cioè? Quello di Melisandre?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non solo. Come mai PROPRIO ADESSO Sansa e Ditocorto se ne escono a parlare di Rhaegar e Lyanna? Aggiungerei inoltre la scena in cui Aemon e Samwell parlano di Daenerys e dei Targaryen e all'improvviso entra Jon nella stanza, con tanto di successivo discorso del maestro. Non so, mi sembrano davvero troppi riferimenti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Non solo. Come mai PROPRIO ADESSO Sansa e Ditocorto se ne escono a parlare di Rhaegar e Lyanna? Aggiungerei inoltre la scena in cui Aemon e Samwell parlano di Daenerys e dei Targaryen e all'improvviso entra Jon nella stanza, con tanto di successivo discorso del maestro. Non so, mi sembrano davvero troppi riferimenti.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



È una teoria ormai accettata come realtà da anni. Se anche nello show stanno introducendo indizi è probabile che presto ci sarà la rivelazione.


----------



## Butcher (13 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> È una teoria ormai accettata come realtà da anni. Se anche nello show stanno introducendo indizi è probabile che presto ci sarà la rivelazione.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Io sono curiosissimo di sapere il COME! Teoricamente nessuno dovrebbe esserne al corrente!


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Io sono curiosissimo di sapere il COME! Teoricamente nessuno dovrebbe esserne al corrente!





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Howland Reed  È l'unico presente alla Tower of Joy ad essere ancora in vita.


----------



## Butcher (13 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Howland Reed  È l'unico presente alla Tower of Joy ad essere ancora in vita.



Apposto!


----------



## juventino (13 Maggio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma secondo voi chi altro morirà? Considerato che ci ha rimesso le penne Ser Nonno che nei libri è ancora vivo, direi che in molti siano a rischio. Non so perché, ma mi sento che Ditocorto non abbia avuto una grande idea a tornare ad Approdo del Re proprio ora...


----------



## Frikez (13 Maggio 2015)

Sbaglio o Bran non si è ancora visto in questa stagione?


----------



## juventino (13 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o Bran non si è ancora visto in questa stagione?



Per quest'anno è stato tagliato perché sono praticamente arrivati allo stesso punto del libro con la sua storyline. Tornerà l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Frikez (13 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per quest'anno è stato tagliato perché sono praticamente arrivati allo stesso punto del libro con la sua storyline. Tornerà l'anno prossimo.



Ma veramente?


----------



## cremone (14 Maggio 2015)

La morte improvvisa di Ser Barristan non mi è piaciuta........


----------



## Morghot (14 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ovvio, così facendo metterebbero a tacere completamente una storia importantissima di un'importante casata! Poi c'era ancora da giustificare la terza sanguisuga bruciata da Stannis (dopo la morte di Robb e Joffrey) che sarebbe...
> 
> A me sta deludendo sempre più sinceramente, non me lo aspettavo proprio. Fino alla stagione scorsa più o meno era abbastanza fedele, questi cambi di direzione così forti non li sto capendo!


Per me era inevitabile, o cambiano o altrimenti non vanno più avanti visto che cicciomartin ci metto 2-3 lustri a scrivere un libro asd... lo dico con tristezza anchio ma ormai la serie è diventata troppo famosa e conosciuta, non possono permettersi di aspettare i libri, per cui stanno facendo cambiamenti e tagli in modo da poter andar avanti senza troppi problemi per ogni eventualità.


----------



## Butcher (14 Maggio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Per me era inevitabile, o cambiano o altrimenti non vanno più avanti visto che cicciomartin ci metto 2-3 lustri a scrivere un libro asd... lo dico con tristezza anchio ma ormai la serie è diventata troppo famosa e conosciuta, non possono permettersi di aspettare i libri, per cui stanno facendo cambiamenti e tagli in modo da poter andar avanti senza troppi problemi per ogni eventualità.



Considerando che però è stato già detto loro il finale suppongo che potrebbero anche seguire il filo narrativo che sarà nei libri.
A questo punto, vedendola da questo lato, meglio che cambino tutto per evitare di ritrovarsi in futuro dei libri già spoilerato al 100%.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Maggio 2015)

Buon episodio finalmente:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il plot di Arya sta procedendo molto velocemente e suppongo che avrà il suo apice quando una certa persona arriverà a Braavos per lavoro... 
Il piano di Cersei per far arrestare Margaery ci sta,anche se le accuse sono decisamente meno gravi rispetto ai libri.
Interessante anche la faccenda Littlefinger,che finalmente svela le sue trame. Non credo comunque che ucciderebbe Sansa.
Molto forzati gli avvenimenti a Dorne: le Sand Snakes orrende per recitazione e scrittura nello show,Jaime e Bronn camminano tranquillamente nella residenza del principe... 
Bene l'adattamento del matrimonio a Winterfell. Con una scena finale ancora più cruda,come avviene nei libri,sarebbe stato perfetto.


----------



## DR_1 (18 Maggio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho trovato decisamente "sottotono" (per non dire altro) le parti di Approdo e Dorne.. proprio non saprei come definirle se non semplici e fatte decisamente con i piedi..

Non avendo letto i libri, al momento, la storyline di Arya è quella più interessante e con maggiori spunti.

Comunque non so voi ma l'attore che interpreta Ramsay è clamoroso, non si può non amarlo nel bene e nel male 

Mi aspettavo qualcosa di più nell'ultima scena ma direi che anche le espressioni di Theon hanno reso bene il tutto 

Nel complesso buona puntata, però la stagione sino ad ora in leggero calo rispetto alle precedenti (imho)


----------



## Hellscream (18 Maggio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il mio odio per quel Ramsay supera qualsiasi misura... deve morire male


----------



## juventino (18 Maggio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Con l'assenza della Barriera mi aspettavo molto peggio e invece...meglio così va.
La parte di Arya mi piace anche se risente dello stesso difetto del libro imho: sembra una storia troppo distaccata dall'economia della saga.
Approdo del Re così così. Lo hanno reso abbastanza bene, ma dal processo mi aspettavo di più.
Grande Inverno continua a stupirmi. Leggendo un pò in giro pare che la scena finale abbia davvero spaccato le opinioni di molti. Personalmente a me è piaciuta, soprattutto l'idea di riprendere lo sguardo del povero Theon (grandissimo Alfie Allen), un vero colpo di classe (anche perché non ci ho creduto neanche per un secondo che la Turner prendesse parte in modo più "diretto" ad una scena del genere).
Jorah e Tyrion come coppia funzionano, speriamo arrivino a Meeren già alla prossima.
Infine la tassa di questa stagione: Dorne. No ragazzi, questa parte è troppo trash e ridicola, a partire, ricordandolo per l'ennesima volta, dal pretesto, ossia l'assurdo piano di Jaime e Bronn di fare i ninja, passando per le oscene serpi della sabbia e per finire all'entrata del duo, completamente indisturbati, nella residenza del principe. Bleah.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2015)

Continuo a pensare che questa stagione e molto, molto scarsa. La dramma non fa minimamente senso in tattissime parti - Barristan, Winterfell, Dorne disastrosi per me che ho letto i libri. Forse chi non li ha letti non nota tutti li problemi che ci sono con le motivazioni e la plausibilita di molto che sta succedendo.


----------



## Morghot (19 Maggio 2015)

L'unico vero aborto è


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



quello che succede a Dorne, cioè proprio situazioni a caso e senza senso buttate lì, tanto valeva tagliarlo come han fatto con altre mille cose a questo punto asd.


----------



## DR_1 (25 Maggio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mamma mia che puntata orrenda!

Due minuti, ripeto due minuti per la storyline di Dorne, due minuti di celebrità per il corpo della ragazza Dorniana e poi il nulla.
Parti della barriera, Grande Inverno e Approdo piattissime!

L'unica nota lieta è che finalmente Tyrion e Mormonth sono arrivati da Khaleesi, vediamo che succede ora..

Spero si tratti chiaramente di una puntata di transizione per le ultime tre di fiamma, ma fin ora (come già detto precedentemente) stagione sottotono rispetto alle precedenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2015)

Ho goduto abbastanza per il "boomerang" su Cersei. Immaginavo sarebbe successo qualcosa di simile. Per il resto puntata fiacchissima a parte gli ultimi 10 minuti


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata di transizione, ma comunque godibile. 
Per una volta do il merito a D&D di essere riusciti in ciò in cui il panzone non è riuscito in 5 libri: l'incontro tra i due beniamini della saga!


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sono l'unico che quando vede quel maledetto di Ramsay ha voglia di saltare la scena?


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma a questo punto hanno tagliato anche il viaggio di Sam a Vecchia Città? Era una parte che mi staba piacendo molto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma a questo punto hanno tagliato anche il viaggio di Sam a Vecchia Città? Era una parte che mi staba piacendo molto.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Aemon è già morto e Jon è partito in direzione Hardhome (dove molto probabilmente ci sarà "for the Watch"...),quindi direi di si. A meno che non prenda lui la decisione a seguito dell'avvertimento di Aemon riguardo Little Sam e l'aggressione a Gilly.


----------



## cremone (26 Maggio 2015)

Stanno correndo veloce con la trama adesso


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2015)

Per la gioia dei fan dei Greyjoy


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sembra che nei casting per la prossima stagione HBO stia cercando un attore per interpretare Euron Finalmente faranno anche quella parte?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per la gioia dei fan dei Greyjoy
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non c'è dubbio,arriva Euron 
Tra l'altro dovrebbe finalmente vedersi la famiglia di Sam (scapperà a sud con Gilly?)


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Speriamo speriamo, con Euron (e magari pure Victarion) gli perdonerei la parte oscena su Dorne di quest'anno. Inoltre si vocifera anche un casting per le terre dei fiumi. Che abbiano deciso di spedirci Jaime con una stagione di ritardo? Anche perché onestamente trovo difficile che inseriscano la famosa scena della lettera quest'anno, considerato che mancano 3 puntate e il rapporto tra lo sterminatore di re e Cercei ancora non sembra essere molto compromesso.


----------



## Butcher (27 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Speriamo speriamo, con Euron (e magari pure Victarion) gli perdonerei la parte oscena su Dorne di quest'anno. Inoltre si vocifera anche un casting per le terre dei fiumi. Che abbiano deciso di spedirci Jaime con una stagione di ritardo? Anche perché onestamente trovo difficile che inseriscano la famosa scena della lettera quest'anno, considerato che mancano 3 puntate e il rapporto tra lo sterminatore di re e Cercei ancora non sembra essere molto compromesso.



Oh, finalmente possono aggiustare un po' le cose!


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Oh, finalmente possono aggiustare un po' le cose!



A questo punto vien davvero da chiedersi perché abbiano partorito la parte su Dorne  ma queste cose non era meglio farle tutte quest'anno?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Speriamo speriamo, con Euron (e magari pure Victarion) gli perdonerei la parte oscena su Dorne di quest'anno. Inoltre si vocifera anche un casting per le terre dei fiumi. Che abbiano deciso di spedirci Jaime con una stagione di ritardo? Anche perché onestamente trovo difficile che inseriscano la famosa scena della lettera quest'anno, considerato che mancano 3 puntate e il rapporto tra lo sterminatore di re e Cercei ancora non sembra essere molto compromesso.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Victarion non esiste nel canone della serie TV,purtroppo. Credo che l'Euron della TV svolgerà anche il ruolo di Victarion,un po' come successo con Daario e Strong Belwas.
Jaime non so se finirà nelle Riverlands,probabilmente ci sarà Brienne e vedremo finalmente Lady Stoneheart.


----------



## Butcher (27 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Purtroppo l'attrice ha confermato che non ci sarà un ritorno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Purtroppo l'attrice ha confermato che non ci sarà un ritorno.



Non si sa mai


----------



## Butcher (27 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non si sa mai



Ah io ci spero quanto te!
Sarebbe un colpo ad effetto incredibile per chi non ha letto i libri, mi stupisco di come non l'abbiano ancora fatto!


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2015)

Sempre riguardo i Greyjoy (attenzione! Ci sono potenziali SPOILER per questa stagione)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la gente sul web sta letteralmente impazzendo. Pare infatti che entro la fine della stagione Balon e Yara dovrebbero riapparire. L'indizio sarebbero i crediti apparsi sull'imdb che vedono comparire i nomi dei due attori per questa quinta stagione.


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ah io ci spero quanto te!
> Sarebbe un colpo ad effetto incredibile per chi non ha letto i libri, mi stupisco di come non l'abbiano ancora fatto!



Sarebbe stato un cliffhanger sontuoso per il finale della quarta stagione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sempre riguardo i Greyjoy (attenzione! Ci sono potenziali SPOILER per questa stagione)
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Con Balon in vita Euron non può apparire.
Magari fanno addirittura veder Jaqen che lo assassina


----------



## Butcher (28 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sto jizzando!


----------



## cremone (1 Giugno 2015)

Grande puntata


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Giugno 2015)

La seconda parte della puntata veramente spettacolare, da urlo proprio! Peccato che ora manchino solo 2 cavolo di puntate


----------



## DR_1 (1 Giugno 2015)

Miglior puntata della stagione (per ora) a mani basse


----------



## juventino (1 Giugno 2015)

Puntata davvero superba!


----------



## Hellscream (1 Giugno 2015)

S p e t t a c o l o


----------



## Butcher (1 Giugno 2015)

Da paura!


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



[video]http://image-cdn.zap2it.com/images/game-of-thrones-season-5-nights-king-hbo.jpg[/video]


----------



## Jaqen (2 Giugno 2015)

F i n a l m e n t e



Fan terrore  tifo palesemente per i White Walkers


----------



## Butcher (2 Giugno 2015)

Al di la di tutto...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Visto che la trama si sta strutturando in un Uomini Vs Estranei (in cui è palese che Daenerys svolgerà un ruolo chiave), che ruolo avranno Bran, Sansa ma soprattutto Arya (per quanto interessante la sua storia mi sembra totalmente superflua ora)?


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2015)

Comunque secondo me



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In mezzo ai 3 restanti "capi" degli Estranei ci sono di mezzo uno Stark o un Targaryen...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2015)

Finalmente una gran puntata in una stagione un po' sottotono.


----------



## Butcher (2 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Probabile Benjen Stark.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Probabile Benjen Stark.



L'avevo pensato anche io


----------



## juventino (2 Giugno 2015)

Attenzione SPOILER libri quindi probabilmente anche delle prossime puntate


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E se il "For the Watch" non si verificasse affatto? Oppure addirittura posticipato? Con la comparsa degli Estranei lo scenario diventa molto diverso dai libri.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Attenzione SPOILER libri quindi probabilmente anche delle prossime puntate
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tutto è possibile ormai,ma se hanno speso tanti soldini per far apparire Wun Wun....
L'assassinio di Jon sarebbe inoltre l'unica scusa accettabile per la partenza di Sam,che non diserterebbe mai con Jon in carica.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Giugno 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



il TERRORE della puntata 9


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Giugno 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Shireen


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La stramaledetta puntata 9


----------



## BB7 (8 Giugno 2015)

Stagione pessima. Serie sopravvalutata.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Giugno 2015)

Altro ottimo episodio, le ultime due puntate hanno risollevato un bel po' la stagione.


----------



## juventino (8 Giugno 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



No Shireen, non ci posso credere 
Dopo una scena del genere il finale è stata una roba da mille infarti, ma per fortuna tutti sono salvi (per ora). Adesso vediamo se il sacrificio porterà i benefici sperati da Stannis (se perde pure quest'altra battaglia sarà ricordato come l'impersonificazione dell'epic fail).


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2015)

Libri e serie TV sono ufficialmente arrivati allo stesso punto. George........
_And now our watch begins_


----------



## Hellscream (15 Giugno 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"For the Watch, for the Watch.." me lo sognerò la notte


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Giugno 2015)

Finito di vedere ora, dio mio, non ci credo, cioè NO! Tutto, ma non questo!


----------



## juventino (15 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Finito di vedere ora, dio mio, non ci credo, cioè NO! Tutto, ma non questo!



Pensa che chi ha letto i libri sta messo così da ben 4 anni ormai 
Comunque


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In varie interviste si sono già parati le chiappe a dire che Jon sia morto definitivamente. Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo! Essendo ormai allo stesso punto dei libri chiaramente non possono permettersi il minimo spoiler. Ergo, conosceremo la sua sorte solo tra un anno. Ma più in generale io di presunti e potenziali spoiler di Winds of Winter non ne ho visti.


----------



## BB7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Condivido il pensiero che ha il 90% della community sul web: * Non è morto. Cioè sì ma torna.*


----------



## Hellscream (15 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pensa che chi ha letto i libri sta messo così da ben 4 anni ormai
> Comunque
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Pare che lo stesso attore che lo interpreta abbia detto che Jon è andato completamente... Saranno ovviamente robe per non spoilerare nulla come hai detto tu, magari ci troviamo un Jon "diverso"


----------



## juventino (15 Giugno 2015)

Alcune considerazioni, escludendo la scena di cui abbiamo appena parlato tutti


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Melisandre e Stannis super mega epic fail. Mi spiace perché nei libri è un personaggio completamente diverso e che mi piace, ma qui se le davvero andata a cercare. Ben gli sta a lui e alla baldracca rossa (adesso veda di fare qualcosa di utile per il povero Jon). Mi chiedo come useranno Davos adesso.
La parte di Tyrion non ha assolutamente nulla a che fare col libro, ma mi piace, trovo che per un personaggio come lui ci possa stare. 
Ottima Arya. Non sarà uguale al libro al 100%, ma è perfettamente coerente.
Dorne, la parte nettamente peggiore della serie, ci regala un colpo di coda d'effetto. Niente di straordinario, ma meglio di niente.
Infine la Walk of Shame, resa BENISSIMO. Non so perché, ma appena ho visto il "nuovo" cavaliere mi sono gasato. Non vedo l'ora di vederlo in azione.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni, escludendo la scena di cui abbiamo appena parlato tutti
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tu chi pensi che sia? Tutti danno per scontato che sia la Montagna


----------



## juventino (15 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Tu chi pensi che sia? Tutti danno per scontato che sia la Montagna



È praticamente certo, imho.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Giugno 2015)

Ma Arya?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2015)

Melisandre al Castello Nero è l'ennesimo trucco di Martin o degli autori per dare speranza e illuderti di qualcosa che non succederà mai, io non ci confido troppo.
L'attore di


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Jon


 ha detto che a fine riprese ha fatto la festa di addio con tutto lo staff e gli amici della produzione.
E che non ha firmato nessun contratto per la stagione 6.
Per ora non c'è nessuna speranza.

L'unica possibilità è che torni per la stagione finale (gli autori vorrebbero chiudere il telfeilm in 7 stagioni), ma la prossima è quasi certo che la salta.
Poi chiaro ci sono molti metodi per continuare la sua storia senza aver bisogno dell'attore


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



White Walker? 
Anima che si reincarna in Ghost?


, ma per ora le speranze non sono moltissime.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma Arya?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E' diventata cieca come punizione per avere indossato la faccia senza completare l'addestramento in "nessuno".
Ma non ci ho capito molto della scena con il Multi Jaqen che aveva anche la faccia di Arya 
Loro non possono usare solo le facce di persone morte?


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Melisandre al Castello Nero è l'ennesimo trucco di Martin o degli autori per dare speranza e illuderti di qualcosa che non succederà mai, io non ci confido troppo.
> L'attore di
> 
> 
> ...



Mah, come ho già detto, io prenderei molto con le pinze queste interviste. I lettori sono 4 (si, QUATTRO) anni che attendono il libro per conoscere come sia andato a finire il fattaccio. È chiaro che non possono permettersi il minimo spoiler.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Giugno 2015)

Ok.
per Arya


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



spero sia una cosa temporanea


----------



## cris (16 Giugno 2015)

sto male. malissimo


----------



## Butcher (16 Giugno 2015)

Credo tornerà nella 7° stagione. Anche in The Winds of Winter pare non ci sia.


----------



## Liuke (16 Giugno 2015)

Si ma a quanto leggo su wikipedia i personaggi di The winds of winter saranno sansa, arya, arianne martell, theon, aeron, victarion, tyrion e barristan....ergo probabilmente non verra neanche nominato jon snow


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Si ma a quanto leggo su wikipedia i personaggi di The winds of winter saranno sansa, arya, arianne martell, theon, aeron, victarion, tyrion e barristan....ergo probabilmente non verra neanche nominato jon snow



Sono quelli per ora confermati da GRRM. 
Ovviamente includere Jon tra questi annienterebbe il cliffhanger.


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2015)

Nuova locandina per la prossima stagione. HBO forse ha combinato un pasticcio clamoroso. A chi non legge, si informa, visita siti ecc. fino all'uscita della prossima stagione consiglio caldamente di non sbirciare.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)










A questo punto mi sembra assurdo che sia morto davvero dai! Inoltre la locandina dovrebbe pure essere la copertina della stagione su cofanetti di bluray, siti di streaming ecc.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nuova locandina per la prossima stagione. HBO forse ha combinato un pasticcio clamoroso. A chi non legge, si informa, visita siti ecc. fino all'uscita della prossima stagione consiglio caldamente di non sbirciare.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Direi che si, sarebbe proprio assurdo! Tra l'altro avevo letto in giro di un episodio intitolato "Jon Stark, Lord of Winterfell"...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nuova locandina per la prossima stagione. HBO forse ha combinato un pasticcio clamoroso. A chi non legge, si informa, visita siti ecc. fino all'uscita della prossima stagione consiglio caldamente di non sbirciare.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Infatti, da questa locandina ormai e' abbastanza palese. Curioso di vedere come faranno sviluppare la cosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Novembre 2015)

Posso intuire ciò di cui state parlando perchè è impossibile non saperlo, ma io resto lontano da ogni notizia, speculazione o discussione e mi tengo il mio avatar fino ad aprile


----------



## Hellscream (15 Febbraio 2016)

Teaser della nuova stagione



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2016)

Sto guadando ora la quinta stagione, cosi mi preparo per la sesta


----------



## Hellscream (16 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sto guadando ora la quinta stagione, cosi mi preparo per la sesta



Auguri...


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Auguri...



Ho cominciato a guardare la serie un mesetto fa  Immagino dal tuo commento non mi debba aspettare nulla di buono insomma.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho cominciato a guardare la serie un mesetto fa  Immagino dal tuo commento non mi debba aspettare nulla di buono insomma.



Come sai, non posso dirti nulla


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come sai, non posso dirti nulla



E fai bene, una settimana e saprò tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sto guadando ora la quinta stagione, cosi mi preparo per la sesta



Visto che sei da poco entrato in questo mondo, mi fai un tuo commentino su
Spoiler PRIME QUATTRO STAGIONI


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la morte di Ned, il Red Wedding e lo scontro tra Oberyn e la Montagna?



Adoro sentire e leggere ogni volta le impressioni dei nuovi telespettatori


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Beh Ned anche per l'importanza dell'attore sono rimasto sconvolto sia morto, cosi presto...e da li ho capito che in questo telefilm può vederamente accadere di tutto! 
Poi al matrimonio, puntata rilassante e festosa ed alla fine taaaac...ammazza se m'è turbato quella puntata 
Infine nello scontro con la montagna ci so rimasto troppo male, sconvolgente!
Una cosa che non m'è piaciuta è stata Arya che ha abbandonato il mastino, delusione.

Comunque in questo telefilm i personaggi primi li odi, poi li ami, poi li riodi, li riami...incredibile come ti facciano cambiare prospettive continuamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Su Youtube cerca un po' "Red Wedding reactions", o anche le reazioni del duello contro la Montagna, ci sono delle chicche imperdibili. 

Fallo quando sei giunto al pari però, altrimenti su youtube ti compaiono sicuramente degli spoiler.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su Youtube cerca un po' "Red Wedding reactions", o anche le reazioni del duello contro la Montagna, ci sono delle chicche imperdibili.
> 
> Fallo quando sei giunto al pari però, altrimenti su youtube ti compaiono sicuramente degli spoiler.



Ne approfitto allora io per andarle a vedere visto che sono a pari con la serie. Sono curioso


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2016)

Uscirà la sesta già quest'anno? non era ogni due anni?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Uscirà la sesta già quest'anno? non era ogni due anni?



Si, esce quest'anno, il 24 Aprile


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2016)

Signori, ecco a voi, il trailer della sesta stagione!



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Signori, ecco a voi, il trailer della sesta stagione!
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


>



Hype a 3000!


----------



## Jaqen (9 Marzo 2016)

Io
Sono
Esaltato
All'
Idea
Di
Quello
Che
Potrà
Fare
Brandon
Vicino
A
Un
WhiteWalker


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2016)

Nonloguardo nonloguardo nonloguardo nonloguardo.


----------



## Butcher (9 Marzo 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io
> Sono
> Esaltato
> All'
> ...



Lo dico? Lo dico.
Secondo me sarà dalla loro parte.


----------



## Nicco (9 Marzo 2016)

Si presenta per essere una serie epica, le attese sono elevatissime.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io
> Sono
> Esaltato
> All'
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quella di Bran comunque è quasi sicuramente una visione... anche perchè è in piedi


----------



## Jaqen (9 Marzo 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Lo dico? Lo dico.
> Secondo me sarà dalla loro parte.



Credo nell'idea di Hellscream. Non vedo l'ora di assistere a quanto può sconvolgere la trama...


----------



## juventino (10 Marzo 2016)

Sto sclerando di brutto, ma quanto caspio arriva il 24 Aprile?!?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Marzo 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Signori, ecco a voi, il trailer della sesta stagione!
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Butcher (10 Marzo 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Credo nell'idea di Hellscream. Non vedo l'ora di assistere a quanto può sconvolgere la trama...



Quelli si ma non vedo cosa potrebbe fare di così grande dalla parte dei buoni.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Controllare i draghi? Bha, non credo! Far ritornare i Children of the Forest? Non così grandioso per il miglior personaggio della serie (a mio parere).


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2016)

L'italiana è ancora presente nella serie o è morta nella scorsa stagione? non ricordo sinceramente..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Marzo 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> L'italiana è ancora presente nella serie o è morta nella scorsa stagione? non ricordo sinceramente..



No, non dovrebbe essere morta nella scorsa stagione ma quello che mi ricordo di sicuro e' che in alcune scene potrebbe benissimo essere inserita nell'Album della gnocca


----------



## Hellscream (26 Marzo 2016)

Spot tv



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Tempesta_Perfetta (30 Marzo 2016)

Ma alla fine si saprà o no in questa stagione se la R+L=J è vera e quindi Jon è il figlio di Rhaegar Targaryen e Lyanna Stark?


----------



## The Ripper (30 Marzo 2016)

Tempesta_Perfetta ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine si saprà o no in questa stagione se la R+L=J è vera e quindi Jon è il figlio di Rhaegar Targaryen e Lyanna Stark?



metti in SPOILER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tempesta_Perfetta (30 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> metti in SPOILER!!!!!!!!!!!



Ma non è uno spoiler, essendo solo una teoria web che circola da quasi 20 anni...


----------



## Butcher (11 Aprile 2016)

Mi sto consumando dall'interno...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Aprile 2016)

Dai che domenica si riparte!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2016)

Io sto male, implodo per l'attesa. 

E sono due mesi che non sto guardando NULLA, una prova di forza pazzesca.


----------



## juventino (20 Aprile 2016)

4 giorni, 4 giorni, 4 giorni...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sto male, implodo per l'attesa.
> 
> E sono due mesi che non sto guardando NULLA, una prova di forza pazzesca.



"_You are in the great game now.. and the great game is terrifying..."_

-4


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2016)

Il giorno è arrivato ragazzi


----------



## Butcher (24 Aprile 2016)

hellscream ha scritto:


> il giorno è arrivato ragazzi



fremo


----------



## Marco23 (25 Aprile 2016)

Prima puntata abbastanza moscia


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

L'ultima scena del primo episodio popolerà i miei incubi per un po' 
Comunque solita puntata introduttiva,con un solo evento davvero degno di nota:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Lo sterminio dei Martell. Sarà interessante vederne gli sviluppi,anche perché nei libri non penso che succederà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2016)

Fantastico, ed è solo l'inizio!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tutti avevano ipotizzato l'esecuzione di Ellaria Sand nel primo episodio, visto che Doran aveva promesso di nonconcedere una terza occasione.
E invece puff, solito twist gameofthronesco...  Mi è spiaciuto anche per Tristan, ma la scena con le due sorelle in competizione per ucciderlo mi ha steso 

Clamorosa rivelazione finale! Chissà quanti anni ha Melisandre sul serio, magari ha qualche secolo sulle spalle.

Ramsay che fa il predicozzo commovente, e poi conclude dicendo di dare la sua ex in pasto ai cani 

E  per Brienne al salvataggio di Sansa. Mitico anche Pod, se la cava proprio bene con la spada.

Bentornato Game of Thrones!


----------



## The Ripper (25 Aprile 2016)

Splendida.

Teeeeetteeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hellscream (25 Aprile 2016)

Vista.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ottima puntata di introduzione...con 2 morti! Ansiosissima tutta la parte al Castello Nero, e poi la roba di Melisandre...incredibile! Mi sa che ci aspetta una bella stagione!


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2016)

La gestione della trama a Dorne,comunque,fa davvero pietà.
Speriamo non rovinino pure i Greyjoy.......


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Aprile 2016)

Vista la puntata.
Onestamente ho bestemmiato nei minuti finali. Avrei voluto che quei 3 minuti finali fossero concentrati sulla vicenda della barriera, piuttosto che quella rivelazione su Melisandre. Onestamente mi è sembrato minutaggio sprecato...

La storia è ancora su ottimi livelli, però mi sono davvero rotto le scatole di avere 10 minuti di ogni storyline e via. E' un tormento seguire le vicende così, vorrei tanto una narrazione più lineare. Un episodio diviso per due storyline massimo, così è davvero snervante e frustrante


----------



## juventino (25 Aprile 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ottima premiere. 
La parte sulla barriera assolutamente la migliore ed ovviamente la più intrigante.
Su Dorne stendiamo un velo pietoso.
Hype a 1000 per la prossima puntata.


----------



## cremone (26 Aprile 2016)

La puntata mi è piaciuta eccetto Dorne che non ha alcun senso


----------



## Butcher (26 Aprile 2016)

Delusione



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Storyline di Dorne gestita malissimo, peggio non si poteva. Ho capito che non vuoi seguire i libri però cavolo, rendilo un po' meglio. Chi governerà lì ora, quelle quattro pazze? Non ha senso. Le guardia che non battono ciglio alcuno, Aero Hotah (grandissimo e fortissimo guerriero) ucciso come uno qualsiasi.
Sull'immobilità delle altre storie non so che dire, sperò sia solo la prima puntata così. Altrimenti, se procedono con questo passo, non basteranno altre due stagioni per concludere degnamente la serie.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2016)

La premiere non l'ho trovata lenta, se la confrontate con tutti gli altri primi episodi delle precedenti stagioni è anzi stata quella più dinamica (forse solo la quarta con il combattimento Arya-Mastino Vs Polliver era stata molto avvincente) e in più con una bella rivelazione.

Io che non leggo i libri (guardo il telefilm come se non esistessero) non scorgo nessun problema neanche in Dorne, infatti per me


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Areo Hotah era nessuno (neanche hanno mai detto il nome), solo una guardia, e Doran un sovrano qualunque debolissimo tra i mille che regnano a Westeros. Era talmente debole (seppur il suo desiderio fosse la pace) che scopriamo come tutto il popolo lo odiava.
Le guardie non intervengono perchè parte del complotto.
Io che non conosco come è gestita la Dorne nei libri, trovo normalissimo che ci sia stato un colpo di stato.



La storia di Dorne ha sicuramente un intreccio meno elaborato e più sbrigativo, ma per chi non legge non è poi questo schifo tremendo che viene dipinto.
Secondo me è molto condizionante sapere come sono certi personaggi e luoghi nel libro, anche se si cerca di fare finta di niente.


Dovete entrare nell'ottica che libri e telefilm da ora non ci azzeccano più nulla, e sarà così anche per le parti fuori Dorne, altrimenti rischiate veramente di non farvi piacere più nulla. 
Quando uscirà Winds of Winter l'anno prossimo, e si scoprirà come tutte le storie sono cambiate, so già che sarà una critica su ogni singola cosa.
Guardo decine di telefilm, e altri con questa qualità e storia appassionante sinceramente non ne trovo.
Ma il confronto con il libro lo renderà indigesto a tanti. Forse è anche normale eh, anche io sarei così 

Gli sceneggiatori hanno detto che rimangono dai 10 ai 15 episodi dopo questa stagione.. è giusto che un telefilm non allunghi troppo il brodo e che acceleri gli eventi, poi Martin può impiegare gli altri 20 anni della sua vita (sono magnanimo ) a scrivere o elaborare trame sempre più intricate.. ma i ritmi televisivi non possono essere così.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Che roba ragazzi  voi che idee avete su questa roba qui?


----------



## .Nitro (26 Aprile 2016)

Credo centri la pietra nella collana,o almeno quella è stata la mia sensazione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che roba ragazzi  voi che idee avete su questa roba qui?



Non si vede il video, intendi



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la scena finale di Melisandre?
La collana con la pietra rossa che brilla le dava il potere di apparire giovane, quando la toglie in preda alla rassegnazione totale viene mostrata la sua vera forma.
Gli sceneggiatori confermano che ha diversi secoli sulle spalle, anche se dicono che non riveleranno l'età precisa.

Non si è mai tolta la collana durante il telefilm ,tranne una volta, quando fa il bagno nella quarta stagione davanti alla moglie di Stannis. Ma in quel caso immerge una pozione nella vasca. 
Anche in questa scena finale c'è un primo piano sulle pozioni accanto allo specchio, quindi possiamo ipotizzare che è tutto merito della collana ma anche le pozioni forse contribuiscono a mantenere quell'aspetto.

Un indizio sulla sua età c'era già stato nella stagione 2:


----------



## Butcher (27 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cos'era?


----------



## Hellscream (27 Aprile 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Cos'era?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La scena finale.. Già stanno sparando ipotesi sulla collana applicata a Jon


----------



## Butcher (27 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> La scena finale.. Già stanno sparando ipotesi sulla collana applicata a Jon





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



No, secondo me trasporranno la storia di Lady Stoneheart a Jon, Melisandre (o chi per lei) darà la sua vita per riportarlo in vita ed infondere il calore del Signore della Luce nella sua spada. Azor Ahai.


----------



## Morghot (1 Maggio 2016)

Peccato per Dorne, il resto ancora si regge ma dorne è tragicomica come cosa, anche senza leggere i libri (infatti non mi ricordo niente quindi parlo come se non li avessi mai letti asd). E' fatta male dai, sembra una cosa a caso, troppo buttata via e le serpi son personaggi molto meh, il tutto toglie solo spazio ad altro.

Tutto imho ovviamente.


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2016)

6x02



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



È vivo! È vivo!! È vivo!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Maggio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> 6x02
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Super puntata! La morte di Roose Bolton per mano di Ramsay, la morte di Balon, lord delle Isole di Ferro e soprattutto il ritorno in vita di Jon! Tanta roba.


----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Super puntata! La morte di Roose Bolton per mano di Ramsay, la morte di Balon, lord delle Isole di Ferro e soprattutto il ritorno in vita di Jon! Tanta roba.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E i bruti che irrompono al castello nero? 
Comunque, a prescindere dal ritorno di Jon, gran bel piano quello di Thorne: uccidere Jon gli inimicato non solo molti confratelli (che non erano contenti e che ci hanno messo un nanosecondo a rivoltarsi contro di lui), ma anche i bruti che li sovrastavano nettamente in numero da prima. Epic fail davvero degno di Stannis


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Maggio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



. M'immagino la faccia che fara' quando Jon lo andra' a trovare nella cella.  Comunque, anche la storia di Arya si preannuncia interessante.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ecco finalmente il colpo di scena meno colpo di scena di sempre 
Interessante l'assassinio di Roose,si prevedono casini pazzeschi a nord.
È anche giunta l'ora di Euron,ma devo dire che all'apparenza sembra un po' scialbo. Speriamo sia solo una prima impressione.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Maggio 2016)

Non commento la puntata perché mi sono emozionato tantissimo.
Ma devo dire che ho visto il trailer della 6x03 e sono venuto nelle mutande. 
La scena finale del trailer è da orgasmo. Vi dico solo una cosa: Torre della Gioia. Per chi ha letto i libri, sa di che parlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2016)

Madòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò che puntataa....................


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E ora mi sa che devo cambiare avatar... Valar Morghulis di sta ceppa


----------



## Hellscream (2 Maggio 2016)

Puntata vista, dico solo una cosa:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



GODO COME UN *****.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Maggio 2016)

Lo sapevo che succedeva proprio all'ultimo secondo della puntata... Moh sarà un'agonia aspettare la puntata 3


----------



## DR_1 (2 Maggio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nella terza puntata mi auguro che quel bimbo insopportabile (che risponde a nome di Olly) subisca una bella cura medievale (ricordiamoci che non solo ha partecipato al "backstab" con Thorne & C ma ha pure ucciso la sua donna), non può passarla liscia a sto giro.
Cioè, hanno castrato persone, hanno dato in pasto di tutto ai cani di Ramsay, hanno sacrificato/bruciato viva una bambina.. una sadica dipartita di un altro "bimbo" (odiato dal 90% dei fan) non dovrebbe poi fare molta differenza  

Molto incuriosito sulla storyline di Arya, vediamo dove vanno a parare..


----------



## Hellscream (2 Maggio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2016)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io speravo nel piedone di Wun Wun (il gigante)


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2016)

Ho aspettato che uscisse la prima puntata ITA, quindi domani vediamo com'è


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ho aspettato che uscisse la prima puntata ITA, quindi domani vediamo com'è



Nella seconda non succede nulla.


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nella seconda non succede nulla.




E' impossibile, qualcosa succede sicuro


----------



## pipporo (3 Maggio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



How about Tyrion with the dragons


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2016)

pipporo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> How about Tyrion with the dragons





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_
I'm here to help, don't eat the help_


----------



## Jino (3 Maggio 2016)

Stasera mi guardo la prima puntata


----------



## Butcher (4 Maggio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tutto molto bello.
Però anche tutto un po' troppo rapido e me lo aspettavo, hanno cincischiato troppo all'inizio.
Se Euron me lo presentano così mi sa che Victarion non apparirà, pessima scelta (spero di sbagliarmi).
Inoltre mi chiedevo: hanno anche eliminato la storyline di Mance Ryder a sto punto...

Voglio più Bran e vedere Arya dove finirà.
E Tyrion su un drago mi gaserebbe parecchio, Tyrion Targaryen? 
Tanto s'è capito che Aegon non apparirà.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hanno eliminato sia Victarion che Mance,purtroppo.


----------



## Butcher (4 Maggio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hanno eliminato sia Victarion che Mance,purtroppo.



Terribile. Victarion è un personaggio stupendo per come stava evolvendo nella saga.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Maggio 2016)

Domani...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Maggio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Olly e' morto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Arthur Dayne ci sa fare con le spade 

La scena di Olly morto era talmente impressionante che un POCHINO ho avuto compassione


----------



## Hellscream (9 Maggio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"Wear it, burn it... Whatever you want... My watch is ended."


----------



## Butcher (9 Maggio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La cosa di Rickon..meh...mi fa storcere il naso.


----------



## juventino (9 Maggio 2016)

6x03


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata buona, con un paio di parti decisamente superiori al resto. Spesso lo si è criticato, ma stavolta Kit ha veramente recitato bene, poco da dire. Smarrimento, senso di confusione, incredulità e amarezza per aver fallito come Lord Comandante sono resi molto bene in Jon Snow. Davvero ottimo pure Thorne, che si congeda con grande dignità e coerenza. 
La parte della Torre della Gioia è un pò trash (Arthur Dayne con due spade chi ha letto il libro so bene che non lo digerirà mai), ma nel complesso buona. Mi è piaciuto il fatto che Ned e Reed riescano ad aver ragione su un guerriero leggendario come Dayne con un espediente, un pò come avrebbe fatto un Bronn per capirci.
Per il resto tutto normale, spero solo che la parte di Arya arrivi finalmente ad una svolta e che il povero Cagnaccio non faccia la stessa fine nei libri


----------



## juventino (11 Maggio 2016)

Trailer 6x04



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2016)

Non ho guardato il trailer perchè non voglio mai anticipazioni, ma segnalo che la guida HBO segnala che l'episodio sarà lungo un'ora piena.
Quando è così, di solito ci scappa sempre la bomba.

Gli episodi lunghi un' ora confermati per ora sono il 4, l'8 e il 9.
Il 10 sarà lungo 75 minuti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho guardato il trailer perchè non voglio mai anticipazioni, ma segnalo che la guida HBO segnala che l'episodio sarà lungo un'ora piena.
> Quando è così, di solito ci scappa sempre la bomba.
> 
> Gli episodi lunghi un' ora confermati per ora sono il 4, l'8 e il 9.
> Il 10 sarà lungo 75 minuti.



Ottimo!


----------



## juventino (11 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho guardato il trailer perchè non voglio mai anticipazioni, ma segnalo che la guida HBO segnala che l'episodio sarà lungo un'ora piena.
> Quando è così, di solito ci scappa sempre la bomba.
> 
> Gli episodi lunghi un' ora confermati per ora sono il 4, l'8 e il 9.
> Il 10 sarà lungo 75 minuti.



Ottima notizia. Già 10 puntate sono il minimo sindacale, se poi facevano tutti episodi corti...


----------



## Jaqen (16 Maggio 2016)

Un tantino forte ora la dolce Dany...


----------



## juventino (16 Maggio 2016)

6x04



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'abbraccio tra Jon e Sansa vale tutta la puntata. Uno dei momenti più emozionanti di tutta la serie. Per il resto puntata interlocutoria, ma non pallosa. Tormund che fa gli sguardi maiali a Brienne mi ha fatto sbracare, mentre l'unica nota stonata è il finale con Daenerys, abbastanza trash.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Maggio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Daenerys


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> 6x04
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Devo dire che neanche a me ha entusiasmato il finale, è sempre la solita solfa con Dany che finisce circondata da persone acclamanti.. e la scena in cui brucia la capanna è stata anche realizzata maluccio.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Maggio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> 6x04
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## juventino (16 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Devo dire che neanche a me ha entusiasmato il finale, è sempre la solita solfa con Dany che finisce circondata da persone acclamanti.. e la scena in cui brucia la capanna è stata anche realizzata maluccio.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma poi i Khal che appena vedono le fiamme si limitano a disperdersi e urlare, senza manco accennare ad una reazione...mah...


----------



## Butcher (17 Maggio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma poi i Khal che appena vedono le fiamme si limitano a disperdersi e urlare, senza manco accennare ad una reazione...mah...



Infatti non ha per niente senso.
Credo che Dany sia il personaggio che più odio dopo Walder Frey.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Maggio 2016)

Trailer 6x05



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Maggio 2016)

premetto che la guardo in italiano e mi sembra assurdo fare il contrario


solo a parer mio questa nuova stagione non è granchè?


----------



## Butcher (19 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> premetto che la guardo in italiano e mi sembra assurdo fare il contrario
> 
> 
> solo a parer mio questa nuova stagione non è granchè?




Nono, mi accodo.

Sulla prima parte invece sono totalmente in disaccordo. Personalmente una delle cose che più mi piace della serie tv è la varietà di accenti dei vari attori, rende tutto più realistico e variegato. Poi ho visto qualche spezzone in italiano e il doppiaggio faceva veramente pena.


----------



## DannySa (19 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> premetto che la guardo in italiano e mi sembra assurdo fare il contrario
> 
> 
> solo a parer mio questa nuova stagione non è granchè?



Anch'io la seguo in italiano per il semplice motivo che l'anno scorso mi sono sparato le prime 4 stagioni in italiano, sembrerebbe strano pure a me guardarla in inglese.
Sono arrivato alla terza puntata e


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



sto cercando di inquadrare ancora tutte le vicende dei personaggi principali, il personaggio di Arya era molto più interessante l'anno scorso, fino ad ora in cui ha riavuto la vista, in pratica è ancora in standb, per ora quell'allenamento che ha fatto mi è parso del tutto demenziale, è forse il caso che "rientri" in pista.
Il personaggio di Sansa Stark, anche lei bloccata.
Jon Snow, poi, non ho capito se ha lasciato i guardiani della notte, se avrà i bruti al suo seguito, se si dirigerà verso Grande Inverno, Approdo del Re, se rivedrà mai i suoi fratelli.. boh
Il tizio che è al comando di Grande Inverno è il cattivo della situazione, pure qui situazione bloccata, ucciso il padre, l'erede, immagino succederà qualcosa con Rickon Stark in una situazione migliore (considerando che tutta la famiglia Stark è stata martoriata ed in preda ad una sfiga continua), ma quando?
Daenerys la lascerei perdere perché fatico a seguire la sua storia, era la stessa cosa pure nel libro.



Non mi ha preso moltissimo la serie fino a questo momento, forse era meglio farsi un ripassino prima che ricominciasse


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Maggio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Nono, mi accodo.
> 
> Sulla prima parte invece sono totalmente in disaccordo. Personalmente una delle cose che più mi piace della serie tv è la varietà di accenti dei vari attori, rende tutto più realistico e variegato. Poi ho visto qualche spezzone in italiano e il doppiaggio faceva veramente pena.


Chiaro, ma un conto è se sai bene l'inglese e i sottotitoli non ti servono o ti servono solo un po', io lo so scolasticamente e se devo passare tutta la puntata a leggere mollo.

Oltretutto come dice [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] l'ho vista tutta in italiano, cambio adesso per ''guadagnare'' 7 giorni? Se si trattasse di 3 mesi sarebbe diverso.


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> premetto che la guardo in italiano e mi sembra assurdo fare il contrario
> 
> 
> solo a parer mio questa nuova stagione non è granchè?



Pure io sono in linea con l'italiano, quindi ho visto la terza. Questa stagione non mi sembra male, certo per ora non c'è carne al fuoco e visto che di puntate ne mancano sette non vorrei diventasse una stagione un pò di transizione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2016)

Per me per ora questa stagione è molto bella, già superiore all'intera quinta stagione.
Solo l'ultima scena della 6x04 non mi è piaciuta come realizzazione.

Io guardo anche la versione italiana dopo quella inglese e posso confermare che la versione ita è piena di errori di traduzione osceni e frasi mancanti rispetto all'originale. Tipo "tree gods" tradotto con "tre dei" invece di "dei dell'albero", Davos che diceva di aprire la porta invece di suggerire di tenerla chiusa, altri concetti stravolti nella traduzione e gravi mancanze.
Ho mandato anche una lettera di proteste a Sky Atlantic, io e altri. In più spesso Sky sega la sigla finale (dove ogni volta c'è una musica a tema) tagliando anche li ultimissimi secondi di episodio, roba da matti.
Peccato perchè il doppiaggio non lo trovo malvagio rispetto ad altre serie, ma i traduttori sono degli idioti.

Ovvio che chi non sa bene l'inglese o non ha voglia di leggere i sottotitoli, di alternative non ne ha.
Ma io inglese tutta la vita, per ogni serie.


----------



## juventino (22 Maggio 2016)

Comunque pare che il 6x05 sia già disponibile online a causa di un clamoroso errore di HBO


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque pare che il 6x05 sia già disponibile online a causa di un clamoroso errore di HBO



Ottima dritta, ho fatto una ricerca e ho già trovato pure i sottotitoli 

Me la guardo stasera!


----------



## juventino (22 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ottima dritta, ho fatto una ricerca e ho già trovato pure i sottotitoli
> 
> Me la guardo stasera!



Io non sono riuscito a trovare niente. Mi passeresti tramite MP ciò che hai trovato?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io non sono riuscito a trovare niente. Mi passeresti tramite MP ciò che hai trovato?



Ti ho scritto. Comunque si trova facilmente nei portali torrent più famosi la puntata.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ti ho scritto. Comunque si trova facilmente nei portali torrent più famosi la puntata.



Anche a me un MP per favore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Maggio 2016)

L'ho vista.

Che puntata ragazzi...sono letteralmente in stato di nerd shock.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Maggio 2016)

6x05



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Hold the door, hold the door, hold the door...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> L'ho vista.
> 
> Che puntata ragazzi...sono letteralmente in stato di nerd shock.



Tu non puoi scrivere queste cose, mi fai star male, lo sai? 

La guarderò domani purtroppo.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tu non puoi scrivere queste cose, mi fai star male, lo sai?
> 
> La guarderò domani purtroppo.



Purtroppo devo anche dirti che non è il solo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2016)

Vista la puntata. Troppe storyline insieme, uff, dovrebbero fare episodi di 5 ore l'uno 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Povero Hodor...


----------



## Hellscream (22 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Vista la puntata. Troppe storyline insieme, uff, dovrebbero fare episodi di 5 ore l'uno
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E povero Estate... ed occhio a Ditocorto adesso..


----------



## juventino (22 Maggio 2016)

Sto malissimo...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Una roba straziante, degna di una x9 imho. Hold the door....hold the door...ancora non riesco a crederci  Martin è veramente sadico (direi che questa sia per forza farina del suo sacco).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> E povero Estate... ed occhio a Ditocorto adesso..





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A me dei lupi frega proprio poco, a parte Ghost, l'unico che si è visto un po' tra l'altro, gli altri è come se non fossero mai esistiti alla fine. Ditocorto comunque ha tutti nel palmo della sua mano... Mi ci gioco tutto



Comunque chi pensa che la storyline di Arya ha rotte le palle? Cioè basta, non se ne può più... E' così slegata dal resto, minuti e minuti di nulla che rubano tempo a parti decisamente più importanti 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ho tirato bestemmie durante la rappresentazione "teatrale" a cui ha assistito la ragazza, tutto quel tempo che se ne andava per della roba sostanzialmente inutile...  Non me ne frega na cippa! Voglio vedere Jon Snow VS Ramsey! Voglio vedere il fronte di Daenerys, voglio vedere altre robe del passato tramite Bran! Troppi minuti buttati a cavolo su Arya per qualcosa che sa di inconcludente....


----------



## juventino (22 Maggio 2016)

Comunque per i fan della saga letteraria questa stagione è un duro colpo dato che nel giro di 5 puntate si son visti spoilerare


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



-La resurrezione di Jon
-Le origini degli Estranei
-La questione di Hodor


----------



## Hellscream (22 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per Arya già in questa stagione torna a Westeros. Non so come ne perchè ma ho questa netta sensazione.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Maggio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque per i fan della saga letteraria questa stagione è un duro colpo dato che nel giro di 5 puntate si son visti spoilerare
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che poi parliamone, il tipo che poi è diventato il Re della Notte, chi è? Perchè si è "ribellato"?


----------



## Butcher (22 Maggio 2016)

Io sto malissimo dopo questa puntata. Aiutami, ho bisogno di una terapia.


----------



## DannySa (22 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hai ragione.. "è una roba troppo italiana[cit.]"


----------



## juventino (23 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Che poi parliamone, il tipo che poi è diventato il Re della Notte, chi è? Perchè si è "ribellato"?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi sa che ci toccherà aspettare il prossimo libro (pare che Martin si sia messo d'impegno seriamente stavolta e che riuscirà a pubblicarlo per l'anno prossimo) per saperne di più. Nella serie già stiamo strettissimi coi tempi, difficilmente ci ritorneranno su dettagliatamente.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Maggio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il Re Folle urlava, "bruciateli tutti"... e se fosse stato Bran a far impazzire il Re Folle sospirandogli il modo per uccidere gli Estranei? E se Brandon piccolo fosse il Brandon vecchio che ha costruito la barriera?
Cioè, non c'è Daenerys che tenga difronte a Bra. 

Bello anche che ci siano due sacerdotesse rosse, una vede in Jon il prescelto, l'altra vede Daenerys.
L'unica cosa che voglio è uno scontro totale tra nord, sistemata la questione Jon-Bolton, estranei, Approdo del Re, Daenerys.

Comunque puntata veramente drammatica.
Hold The Door


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Possibile,ma non credo. Ci sono stati parecchi Targaryen pazzi,molti dei quali erano fissati col fuoco. Tra l'altro,perché proprio Aerys e non un re/regina Targaryen munito di draghi?
Anche per quanto riguarda la reincarnazione dubito fortemente,specialmente perché GRRM ha parlato dei protagonisti della Age Of Heroes come di leggende. Lo stesso Night's King è stato confermato come personaggio reale solo nella serie TV.

Ah,ecco un'intervista a GRRM del 2014:
_Me: I finally figured out why you have a character named “Hodor.”

Martin: Oh?

Me: I was thinking about your comment about wanting to be an elevator operator. It’s clear to me now that “Hodor” is short for “Hold the door.”

Martin: (laughing) You don’t know how close to the truth you are!_


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2016)

Sto male ragazzi, devo riprendermi.


----------



## .Nitro (23 Maggio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma in italiano come la fanno la scena di Hodor ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma in italiano come la fanno la scena di Hodor ?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho già guardato i sottotitoli di Sky, se ne infischiano del significato. Presumo che anche il doppiaggio sarà così.


 [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] e altri che seguono su Sky, un consiglio spassionato: almeno gli ultimi 10 minuti della 6x05 guardateli in inglese


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2016)

Ho bisogno di un analista
Sono a pezzi



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La visione della Storia in stile Terminator è pazzesca. Passato e presente sono interconnessi...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Maggio 2016)

Puntatona


----------



## Butcher (23 Maggio 2016)

Ragioniamo su una cosa a mente fredda



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma quanto male hanno reso Euron? Sembra un panzone baffuto stupido che, tra l'altro, si fa rubare UNA FLOTTA DI NAVI...vi rendete conto? UNA FLOTTA!
Avevo hype a mille per Euron e tutta la sua storia ma ora lo hanno praticamente già ammazzato.

Mi sembra palese che sotto queste sceneggiature non ci sia per niente Martin. Anche Rickon, la morte dei due metalupi di seguito (che del resto sono resi come cani rabbiosi e stop)...


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ragioniamo su una cosa a mente fredda
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Euron è nettamente la più grande delusione della stagione. Non ha NULLA del personaggio pazzo e super carismatico dei libri. Zero.
La cosa che si sa per certo provenire da GRRM è proprio la storia di Hodor,come confermato dagli sceneggiatori (e aggiungerei anche la resurrezione di Jon). In pratica solo i passaggi *fondamentali*. Il resto è aperto ad interpretazioni.


----------



## juventino (23 Maggio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ragioniamo su una cosa a mente fredda
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In generale Dorme e le isole di ferro sono in assoluto le due storyline più massacrate (molto più la prima a dire il vero) e questo perché avrebbero dovuto introdurle già molto prima e non ridursi praticamente all'ultimo momento. In particolare la questione della morte di Balon e dell'acclamazione potevano gestirla benissimo con più calma l'anno scorso.


----------



## Morghot (24 Maggio 2016)

Da buon rompiballe quoto su euron, nonostante ribadisca che mi ricordi poco dei libri ricordo chiaramente l'appeal che aveva questo personaggio, per ora per nulla reso nella serie tv, ma neanche lontanamente.

Comunque molta, troppa carne al fuoco, sia maledetto cicciomartin e la sua lentezza


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la creazione degli estranei rivelata in mezzo secondo all'improvviso 



Cioè ci avevano preso nel 2008, allucinante


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



tristissima la storia di hodor


----------



## Butcher (24 Maggio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





juventino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> In generale Dorme e le isole di ferro sono in assoluto le due storyline più massacrate (molto più la prima a dire il vero) e questo perché avrebbero dovuto introdurle già molto prima e non ridursi praticamente all'ultimo momento. In particolare la questione della morte di Balon e dell'acclamazione potevano gestirla benissimo con più calma l'anno scorso.




Si vede che la HBO vuole chiudere la serie con le prossime due a tutti i costi e gli autori, con l'acqua alla gola, stanno tirando molte storyline perdendo la capacità narrativa presente nelle scorse stagioni.
Che poi potrebbero benissimo farne almeno un'altra di stagione, non credo abbiano problemi di incassi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2016)

Solo io penso che Littlefinger...
(spoiler 6x05)



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



.. stia preparando un mega tradimento nei confronti di Sansa?
Dopotutto il suo obiettivo mal celato è sempre stato quello di prendersi a poco a poco il Nord e poi il Trono stesso, ok l'affetto per Catelyn e Sansa, ma le ambizioni in lui hanno sempre la priorità.
Lui si schiera sempre con il più forte, ha sempre rotto le alleanze a seconda degli eventi, e in questo momento Ramsay è più forte avendo più casate al suo servizio.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Solo io penso che Littlefinger...
> (spoiler 6x05)
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Personalmente non credo. Sarebbe qualcosa di già visto, come fece lui stesso nella prima stagione con Ned. Per me anzi sarà proprio il contrario. La battaglia andrà male per gli Stark, poi all'ultimo momento arriva lui e salva il sedere a Sansa e Jon.


----------



## DannySa (24 Maggio 2016)

La quarta puntata rispecchiava un po' quello che mi aspettavo dopo aver visto la terza.
Sta incominciando ad ingranare, finalmente.


----------



## juventino (24 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Solo io penso che Littlefinger...
> (spoiler 6x05)
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo me invece lui punta proprio sulla vittoria degli Stark a Grande Inverno, magari intervenendo al momento giusto in modo da guadagnarsi la fiducia di Jon e Sansa e spingerli in una prossima guerra verso il Sud. Il suo scopo imho non è dominare in modo esplicito, piuttosto rimanere sempre nella corte a manipolare tutti perché in fondo al gioco dei troni lui è quel tipo di giocatore, sa fare quel tipo di gioco e credo che lui lo sappia perfettamente.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Maggio 2016)

Spoiler riguardo la 6x05


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ora voglio proprio vedere cosa si inventano nella traduzione italiana per la giustificazione a "Hodor"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Personalmente non credo. Sarebbe qualcosa di già visto, come fece lui stesso nella prima stagione con Ned. Per me anzi sarà proprio il contrario. La battaglia andrà male per gli Stark, poi all'ultimo momento arriva lui e salva il sedere a Sansa e Jon.






juventino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Secondo me invece lui punta proprio sulla vittoria degli Stark a Grande Inverno, magari intervenendo al momento giusto in modo da guadagnarsi la fiducia di Jon e Sansa e spingerli in una prossima guerra verso il Sud. Il suo scopo imho non è dominare in modo esplicito, piuttosto rimanere sempre nella corte a manipolare tutti perché in fondo al gioco dei troni lui è quel tipo di giocatore, sa fare quel tipo di gioco e credo che lui lo sappia perfettamente.



Sempre spoiler 6x05 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dico questo perchè c'è quel suo celebre discorso della "scalata" quando si confronta con Varys, della sua volontà di gettare il regno nel caos per afferrare il gradino successivo e salire sempre più in alto.
Penso poi alle varie alleanze che ha costituito/infranto con Lannister e Tyrell, a seconda delle circostanze, solo per garantirsi una posizione più evidente. Inoltre a poco a poco si è preso Harrenhal, poi la Valle, si è fatto firmare un decreto da Cersei per essere il protettore del Nord in caso di sconfitta dei Bolton e di Stannis.
A Sansa disse che lui puntava a "everything".

C'era poi una frase sibillina che disse l'anno scorso a Cersei, quando disse che era pronto anche a portarle la testa di Sansa. Tutto questo mentre tradiva Cersei ovviamente, promettendo un "handsome guy" (Lancel e le sue rivelazioni) a Olenna. Olenna che a sua volta era stata tradita attraverso il gestore del bordello che confessò i peccati di Loras 

Per questo da lui non mi aspetto mai la cosa più logica, ma la decisione più rischiosa e imprevista. Ovvio che sarebbe un colpo di scena inatteso, ma lui è un po' il Joker della situazione.... "chaos is a ladder".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Spoiler riguardo la 6x05
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Leggi il mio spoiler nella pagina prima


----------



## Jaqen (26 Maggio 2016)

Ridendo e sterminando abbiamo già superato la metà


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2016)

Promo 6x06



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Liuke (26 Maggio 2016)

Diciamo che è spoiler 6x05 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Promo 6x06
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Credo stia per esplodere un po' di casino a King's landing


----------



## Hellscream (30 Maggio 2016)

6x06



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata di transizione. Unica svolta forse nella storyline di Arya, la roba dello zio Benjen era abbastanza scontata. Appunto personale: per me Tommen entro questa stagione lo accoppano. Non possono tenere lì un re così idiota.

Ah dimenticavo.. "Burn them all!!"


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 6x06
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In pratica tutta la storyline di Arya e' stata un'inutile perdita di tempo. Per il resto, come hai detto, puntata di transizione.

P.S. Grande Sam, quanto odio suo padre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 6x06
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Jaqen che potrebbe dare la caccia ad Arya per me è mooolto interessante!
Quoto su Tommen, del resto la profezia di cersei non lascia scampo.

E' tornato quel simpaticone di Walder Frey!


E il wildfare che esplode nei sotterranei, in quella visione? Futuro o passato che cambierà?


----------



## Hellscream (30 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La storyline di Arya ora è completamente imprevedibile.. perchè dubito che Jaquen la lasci andare come se niente fosse. Magari ucciderà la tipa ma, non ho proprio idea di come risolverà la questione con lui.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ah non saprei.. ad una prima occhiata SEMBREREBBE prendere corpo l'ipotesi per la quale le voci che sentiva Berlusc.. ehm il Re Folle fossero proprio causate da Brann.. certo però il wildfire che esplode nei sotterranei potrebbe essere un qualcosa di futuro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Maggio 2016)

Mi è piaciuta molto la parte su Sam, era tanto che non gli dedicavano un po' di spazio. Daenerys comunque ormai ha rotto un po', sempre le stesse cose alla fine. La parte seria della storia ormai è da tutt'altra parte.

Promo della prossima puntata che pare da urlo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2016)

6x05 in italiano, come hanno doppiato "quella" frase...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Trovo un modo..... trovo un modo... trovomodo.... tromodo... hodor.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 6x05 in italiano, come hanno doppiato "quella" frase...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sono stati molto bravi!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono stati molto bravi!



Subito a leggere pensavo di no, ma effettivamente guardando la scena hanno reso molto bene la transizione!


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Anche perchè dicono _"trova un modo"_ per bloccare la porta, quindi è mantenuto il senso originale.


----------



## BB7 (1 Giugno 2016)

Ormai ste scene con Daenerys sfiorano il ridicolo... 

Si può dire quello che si vuole ma quando sento GOT anche solo accostato a BrBa sorrido... E' oggettivamente pieno di scene mediocri sia per come sono girate che per l'impostazione generale. Solo in questa puntata basti vedere il salvataggio di Brann, la già citata scena con Daenerys, la prevedibile storia di Arya e la scena con l'Alto Passero... Salvo solo la parte di Sam.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Giugno 2016)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ormai ste scene con Daenerys sfiorano il ridicolo...
> 
> Si può dire quello che si vuole ma quando sento GOT anche solo accostato a BrBa sorrido... E' oggettivamente pieno di scene mediocri sia per come sono girate che per l'impostazione generale. Solo in questa puntata basti vedere il salvataggio di Brann, la già citata scena con Daenerys, la prevedibile storia di Arya e la scena con l'Alto Passero... Salvo solo la parte di Sam.



Mettere lo spoiler no?


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Subito a leggere pensavo di no, ma effettivamente guardando la scena hanno reso molto bene la transizione!
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Sì esatto, era filtrato come sempre qualcosa dalla settimana prima ed ero curioso, tutto sommato sono soddisfatto della scelta che hanno fatto


----------



## Butcher (1 Giugno 2016)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ormai ste scene con Daenerys sfiorano il ridicolo...
> 
> Si può dire quello che si vuole ma quando sento GOT anche solo accostato a BrBa sorrido... E' oggettivamente pieno di scene mediocri sia per come sono girate che per l'impostazione generale. Solo in questa puntata basti vedere il salvataggio di Brann, la già citata scena con Daenerys, la prevedibile storia di Arya e la scena con l'Alto Passero... Salvo solo la parte di Sam.



Gomorra gli da le piste.


----------



## BB7 (1 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mettere lo spoiler no?



Ci ho pensato, ma poi ho considerato che, oltre al fatto che non ha molto senso un topic con messaggi tutti sotto spoiler, dato che si presume venga letto da chi segue la serie, che quello che ho scritto non rivela assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2016)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ci ho pensato, ma poi ho considerato che, oltre al fatto che non ha molto senso un topic con messaggi tutti sotto spoiler, dato che si presume venga letto da chi segue la serie, che quello che ho scritto non rivela assolutamente nulla.



Attenzione perchè in questo topic c'è chi segue in italiano ed è indietro, i tag sono necessari.


----------



## DannySa (2 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Gomorra gli da le piste.



Concordo.
Magnifico mi sono spoilerato entrando qui


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2016)

Comunque sia stagione così così per ora.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione perchè in questo topic c'è chi segue in italiano ed è indietro, i tag sono necessari.



Mi pare che questo sia un sito di italiani perlomeno per la stragrande maggioranza, non mi pare uno sforzo immenso mettere uno spoiler [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION]


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione perchè in questo topic c'è chi segue in italiano ed è indietro, i tag sono necessari.



Assolutamente necessari


----------



## DannySa (3 Giugno 2016)

6x05



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



40 minuti di discorsi, una decina di minuti di combattimento/salvataggio.
Mi sta appassionando di più Gomorra, da una serie che si chiama il Trono di spade mi aspetto qualcosa che abbia a che fare o che porti ad una guerra totale per il controllo del regno, per ora sembra un riassunto di tutte le situazioni, bloccate all'inverosimile.
Gli "Stark" prima o poi partono, chissà quando.
Arya ancora si sta allenando, non si capisce per cosa.
Gli uomini di ferro prima o partono.
I Lannister non partono.
Daenerys prima o poi parte pure lei.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Giugno 2016)

Per me l'errore di questa serie è stato il voler mettere più roba possibile dai libri. Tra l'altro con solo 10 miseri episodi a stagione. Avrebbero dovuto prendere solo spunto e tracciare una rotta solo su 2/3 cose e lasciare da parte totalmente il resto. 

Potevano fare una serie solo sulle vicende di approdo del re e della barriera e castrare tutto il resto. Personaggi compresi. Sarebbe stata una serie più semplice da gestire, lineare, ma non per questo meno intrigante. Magari poi ampliare il tutto con altre serie a questa collegata.

Per quanto la vicenda Daenerys sia intrigante, i draghi fighi, alla fine è sempre la solita solfa, una totale perdita di tempo. NON succede mai niente di veramente rilevante. Non si va mai realmente avanti. Le vicende di Arya sono totalmente inutili, la storyline di Brand per quanto curiosa poteva essere segata senza problemi, la storia dei Greyjoy pure e così via... Ti danno un pezzettino insignificante di quasi tutto, non facendoti gustare realmente nulla, a parte un paio di cose.

Non c'è dubbio che la parte più viva sia la lotta di potere per il Nord, i casini di approdo del re e la barriera. Sviluppatemi questo e il resto fatemelo in un'altra serie. Così non ci si gusta mai niente.

Ma poi una domanda, che fine ha fatto Gendry??? Se lo sono scordato?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma poi una domanda, che fine ha fatto Gendry???



Mie ipotesi dopo la 6x06



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se Tommen dovesse morire, come da profezia, per l'High Sparrow sarebbe il perfetto candidato da mettere sul trono, considerando anche il suo sangue reale.
Gendry è nato e cresciuto a Fondo delle Pulci, dove stanno i poveracci di King's Landing.


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me l'errore di questa serie è stato il voler mettere più roba possibile dai libri. Tra l'altro con solo 10 miseri episodi a stagione. Avrebbero dovuto prendere solo spunto e tracciare una rotta solo su 2/3 cose e lasciare da parte totalmente il resto.
> 
> Potevano fare una serie solo sulle vicende di approdo del re e della barriera e castrare tutto il resto. Personaggi compresi. Sarebbe stata una serie più semplice da gestire, lineare, ma non per questo meno intrigante. Magari poi ampliare il tutto con altre serie a questa collegata.
> 
> ...



In effetti fin'ora tanta (troppa!?) carne al fuoco e di concreto poco e niente e siamo già a metà stagione. Adesso a meno che non capiti tutto nelle ultime puntate rimane una stagione molto transitoria, quindi con un pizzico di amaro in bocca.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Giugno 2016)

raga mancano 2 stagioni...è ovvio che i personaggi e le trame vanno sviluppate e devono confluire. Devono mettere per forza carne al uoco
riguardo danaerys: anche nei libri è pallosa
gryjoy e dorne sviluppate male perché hanno voluto distaccarsi dai libri
ma dire che è una stagione transitoria no. E' successo di tutto e il meglio sta per arrivare


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ennesima fan theory confermata prima dei libri


----------



## Jaqen (6 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sì, ma vogliamo combattere e aprire il di dietro a Bolton si o no?


----------



## Hellscream (6 Giugno 2016)

6x07 in poche parole



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



1) mastino

2) la piccola Lady Mormont ha più palle di Tommen.


----------



## DR_1 (6 Giugno 2016)

Hanno apparecchiato la tavola per la 6x08 che come ogni anno (quasi) sarà "la puntata" della stagione..
Speriamo solo che si avvicini al livello di quella dell'anno scorso..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2016)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Hanno apparecchiato la tavola per la 6x08 che come ogni anno (quasi) sarà "la puntata" della stagione..
> Speriamo solo che si avvicini al livello di quella dell'anno scorso..



Di solito è l'episodio 9 (l'anno scorso fu importante ma decisamente meglio la 8), e secondo rumors anche quest'anno la 6x09 sarà l'episodio cardine. Si dice che sarà l'episodio con il più alto budget fino ad ora .Non è proprio uno spoiler , è una cosa che tutti possono immaginare, la 6x09 sarà dedicata a
(anticipazione 6x09)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la battaglia a Winterfell



Ma sono attese grandi cose anche nella 6x08.
6x08 e 6x09 saranno episodi lunghi un'ora.
6x10 sarà l'episodio più lungo nella storia della serie, più di 70 minuti.

Bombe atomiche in arrivo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

Puntata da palla cosmica.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che senso ha tirarmi fuori il mastino ora??? Ma chi se ne frega! Tutti quei minuti appresso a sta storia ridicola e senza senso! Che nervoso, due palle tremende... Anche il siparietto di Theon e sorella inutile... Per una volta che succede qualcosa di interessante ad Arya poi, gli dedicano tipo 1 MINUTO! Ma andate a cagher....
Non lo sopporto davvero più questo modo di gestire le cose


----------



## Hellscream (6 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di solito è l'episodio 9 (l'anno scorso fu importante ma decisamente meglio la 8), e secondo rumors anche quest'anno la 6x09 sarà l'episodio cardine. Si dice che sarà l'episodio con il più alto budget fino ad ora .Non è proprio uno spoiler , è una cosa che tutti possono immaginare, la 6x09 sarà dedicata a
> (anticipazione 6x09)
> 
> 
> ...



A tal proposito alcuni giorni fa, sono usciti i titoli degli ultimi 3 episodi, metto sotto spoiler per chi volesse saperli



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



6x08: No one

6x09: Battle of Bastards

6x10: The Winds of Winter.


----------



## juventino (7 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata di preparazione per i soliti botti finali. Il Pesce Nero, monumentale, tiene in piedi una puntata nel complesso noiosetta.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ennesima fan theory confermata prima dei libri





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se l'autore ci mette millemila anni a scrivere i libri è quasi inevitabile che alla fine i fan ci arrivino.


----------



## Butcher (7 Giugno 2016)

Puntata noiosetta ed ennesimi errori di sceneggiatura.
Almeno la prossima sarà più movimentata a quanto pare.


----------



## Nicco (7 Giugno 2016)

Stagione per ora insufficiente


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

6x06



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Qualcuno mi può anticipare se succederà qualcosa di decente nella prossima puntata? no perché in questa non è successo praticamente nulla


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Giugno 2016)

Ormai GoT è un enorme filler e basta... Sta stagione ormai è finita ed è successo poco o niente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2016)

Di solito non intervengo mai sulle critiche, preferirei discussioni sulla storia e per questo rimango a malincuore in disparte, ma rimango abbastanza sorpreso dai commenti in questo topic.

Escludendo la quarta stagione, quali erano i clamorosi eventi nelle altre stagioni prima degli ultimi 3 episodi?
Questo telefilm è sempre lo stesso da 6 anni, non è mai stato un telefilm per chi desidera l'azione sfenata o il ritmo serrato.
Anche la frammentarietà delle storyline, è così da sempre. Veniamo da due episodi di set-up, comunque interessanti e con un paio di svolte, prima dei tre episodi storicamente importanti.

In questa stagione già fino ad ora sono successe molte più cose rispetto alla quinta,seconda e terza messe assieme (considerando solo i primi 7 episodi di queste stagioni).

E infatti, una delle critiche rivolte a questa stagione da un po' tutti i fan e appassionati, è che la sceneggiatura di questa stagione è fin troppo veloce.

Elenco degli eventi degni di nota, spoiler fino alla 6x06 (escludo dunque gli ultimi due eventi importanti della 6x07, per gli amici "italiani").


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



- Rivelazione su Melisandre
- Rovescio del potere a Dorne
- Resurrezione di Jon
- Morte di Balon e arrivo di Euron
- Tower of Joy (prima parte)
- Esecuzione dei traditori
- Assassinio di Roose Bolton
- Clamoroso episodio su Hodor, Bran e la caverna
- Kingsmoot
- Distruzione dei Khal
- Tyrion controlla i draghi
- Rapimento di Rickon e Osha, omicidio di quest'ultima 
- Salita al potere degli Sparrow con reclutamento di Tommen
- Rivelazione sulla creazione dei White Walkers e su Benjen
- Ritorno sulla scena di Riverrun, Walder frey e Blackfish



Rispetto ovviamente le opinioni di tutti, ma la critica che non sia successo nulla proprio non riesco a condividerla.
Soprattutto se ripenso alla stagione scorsa.

La mia critica personale, per ora, è come è stata gestita la 
spoiler 6x02


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



resurrezione di Jon. Non lo trovo cambiato, non trovo implicazioni sulla sua morte, la resurrezione è stata veloce, banale e non si è più tornati sull'argomento.


 Ma aspetto gli ultimi 3 episodi, magari cambierò idea.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di solito non intervengo mai sulle critiche, preferirei discussioni sulla storia e per questo rimango a malincuore in disparte, ma rimango abbastanza sorpreso dai commenti in questo topic.
> 
> Escludendo la quarta stagione, quali erano i clamorosi eventi nelle altre stagioni prima degli ultimi 3 episodi?
> Questo telefilm è sempre lo stesso da 6 anni, non è mai stato un telefilm per chi desidera l'azione sfenata o il ritmo serrato.
> ...



Il discorso per me è semplice. Sono passati 6 anni. Le prime stagioni comunque era tutto una novità, dovevano comunque presentarci tutti i personaggi, il mondo ecc... Ora ormai le basi di tutta la storia ci sono, personaggi importanti da presentare non ce ne sono più da un pezzo, sappiamo tutti cosa deve succedere, ma che ancora non succede... Siamo in un'eterna attesa di vedere ciò che in fondo già ci aspettiamo e sappiamo che accadrà...


----------



## Nicco (8 Giugno 2016)

Impostare una stagione solo sugli ultimi 3 episodi è un po' controproducente se ripetuta come pratica.
La gente si stanca.


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Impostare una stagione solo sugli ultimi 3 episodi è un po' controproducente se ripetuta come pratica.
> La gente si stanca.



Concordo, dal mio punto di vista:
- Prime 2-3 puntate interlocutorie e "riassunto" generale con qualche colpo di scena (come è successo fino alla sesta)
- Dalla 4° in poi momento topico e picco della stagione per almeno 4 puntate (pesanti).
- Nona puntata non fondamentale ma che prepara il botto finale.
- Botto finale, la gente si stanca di aspettare un tot di puntate sperando che succeda qualcosa che avverrà solo alla fine.
- Per come la vedo io la serie deve avere un crescendo nel mezzo, non verso la fine, altrimenti appena comincia ad ingranare la stagione è già finita e rimane un po' di amaro in bocca.


Mia personalissima opinione.


----------



## Morghot (8 Giugno 2016)

Boh io la sto trovando di gran lunga una delle migliori stagioni, scomparso dorne solo in salita lol. Come non è successo nulla? Ammazza solo in quest'ultima puntata è stata un po' più relax ma comunque fondamentale per tutto... se poi consideriamo tutto filler solo perchè dobbiamo aspettare che arrivino i draghi a westeros e la guerra contro gli estranei allora è un filler continuo dalla prima stagione e dal primo libro.

E lo dico io che molte cose della serie non mi vanno giu, però per ora stanno gestendo bene quasi tutto e non capisco come ci si possa annoiare con tutto quelle che sta succedendo e deve succederee.

Quoto toby rossonero, han fatto tantissime rivelazioni e stan andando pure troppo veloce per questo maledico il ciccio martin avrei preferito leggere tutto con più calma e in maniera molto più dettagliata nei libri.

Comunque teoria per me credibile su arya:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)






> Ok…so we can all assume that fight scene was an act….but I figured its worth some suggestive ideas. So….
> Before the scene she was seen flaunting Money to the Westeros Captain in order to get the word out there that a young girl was on her way to westeros in the morning.
> 
> Then she chooses an open spot to try and avoid an easy death check after the fight. (Bridge)
> ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Comunque teoria per me credibile su arya:


Tutti spoiler 6x07 sia il tuo post sia quello che sto per scrivere, specifichiamo 

C'è un'altra teoria su Arya che sta girando su Internet davvero folle, ma che più ci penso e più mi sembra dannatamente possibile. 
E' pura speculazione, anche perchè gira da molto prima dell'episodio 6x07... ma io le dò molte possibilità di verificarsi, quindi decidete voi se leggere o no!



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La Waif non esiste, non è mai esistita. E infatti non abbiamo mai visto la Waif interagire con altri personaggi al di fuori di Jaqen e Arya.
In stile fight Club, la Waif non è altro che Arya, o meglio la parte di Arya che vuole diventare Faceless Man.
Abbiamo dunque la contrapposizione tra l'Arya che vuole rimanere sè stessa, e l'Arya che vuole diventare Faceless, che è la Waif. 
Arya avrebbe subito uno sdoppiamento della personalità quando è entrata nella House of Black and White, magari sotto effetto di qualche droga di Jaqen che la vuole mettere alla prova. Confermerebbe anche le stranissime visioni di Arya quando diventa cieca, nel finale della scorsa stagione.
Quando noi vediamo la Waif, vediamo ciò che immagina Arya. Quando la Waif parla con Jaqen , lui sta al gioco. E anche ogni discorso tra le due è frutto dell'immaginazione di Arya.. infatti in ogni dialogo c'è sempre la contrapposizione tra l'Arya che parla del suo passato e la Waif che la bacchetta e la picchia per farle dimenticare il passato.

E il prossimo episodio è intitolato "No One"....


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2016)

ripeto ancora : che stagione noiosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A tal proposito alcuni giorni fa, sono usciti i titoli degli ultimi 3 episodi, metto sotto spoiler per chi volesse saperli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ora sono confermati ufficialmente dalla HBO tutti e 3.
Il titolo del 9 non mi piace tantissimo, a essere sincero 

Il 10 direi che è un omaggio a Martin


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutti spoiler 6x07 sia il tuo post sia quello che sto per scrivere, specifichiamo
> 
> C'è un'altra teoria su Arya che sta girando su Internet davvero folle, ma che più ci penso e più mi sembra dannatamente possibile.
> E' pura speculazione, anche perchè gira da molto prima dell'episodio 6x07... ma io le dò molte possibilità di verificarsi, quindi decidete voi se leggere o no!
> ...



Mi auguro davvero che quella teoria sia totalmente campata in aria, è un espediente narrativo che ormai è stra usato e ho visto una marea di volte, tanto per fare esempi di due serie recenti, è qualcosa che ritroviamo in MR robot e in Vinyl.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la Walf esiste...va  e Jaqen soddisfatto alla fine perché Arya in qualche modo ha trovato la sua strada, secondo me questa è la spiegazione finale del suo sorrisetto

Che schifo la gestione della questione di Black Fish, morto così, a caso.
Il Mastino ora, cosa farà? A cosa serve?

Di Cersei e Dany oramai non me ne frega nulla


----------



## Hellscream (13 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"A girl is Arya Stark of Winterfell, and i'm going home"


----------



## DR_1 (13 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi aspettavo tutt'altro epilogo per quanto riguarda la storyline di Arya, a mio avviso non si può buttare una stagione e mezzo per farla diventare "No One" e poi uscirne così come se niente fosse aldilà del "percorso" ritrovato.. Puoi sintetizzarlo il tutto come per Dorne a livello di "spazio", ma non così, questa storyline ha occupato molto spazio nel corso di questi due stagioni da quando è a Bravos, tempo e spazio che potevano essere dedicati comodamente ad altre cose più importanti..
Boh, per me non c'è una logica, anche il sorriso di Jaqen alla fine dice tutto e nulla su questa storyline.. 

PS: Siamo alla 6x08 e per ora stagione decisamente insufficiente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Giugno 2016)

Puntata migliore della scorsa, ma niente di eclatante. Veramente di un'inutilità pazzesca la storia di Arya, dall'inizio alla fine. Tutto tempo rubato a cose più interessanti. Ora speriamo che le prossime due puntate siano dedicate totalmente alla battaglia per il Nord, l'unica storyline decente fino ad ora. 

Promo del prossimo episodio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6x08


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si, peccato per la morte off-screen di BlackFish. E anche il combattimento finale tra Arya e la Waif preferivo avvenisse davanti ai nostri occhi. Capisco il senso di renderlo al buio vista la cecità passata di Arya, ma il risultato finale non è il massimo.



Regista degli episodi 9 e 10 sarà quello di Hardhome, specializzato in battaglie epiche.


----------



## Butcher (13 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quindi la storia di Riverrun è stata un grandissimo filler, tutto inutile ai fini della trama, poteva andare off-screen. Così come metà della storia di Arya.
Non ci siamo proprio. Dorne e i Greyjoy (Euron soprattutto) spariti dai radar.



Che delusione.

L'unica cosa che mi ha preso:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E Cersei ora? Cosa avrà scoperto Qyburn?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2016)

Per quel che riguarda la storia di Riverrun/Frey

(spoiler trailer e speculazione prossimi episodi)



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nel trailer si vedeva una scena con Walder Frey che festeggiava con i Lannister la presa del castello, nella stessa stanza del Red Wedding.
Forse c'è ancora un colpo di scena in preparazione. 
Speravo che Arya giungesse in tempo dai Frey per fare qualche casino, magari con le sue nuove skill da assassina, ma non so se rimane tempo.


----------



## Butcher (13 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per quel che riguarda la storia di Riverrun/Frey
> 
> (spoiler trailer e speculazione prossimi episodi)
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il tempo possono farlo venir fuori, ormai stanno annullando le distanze spazio-temporali. 
Mi aspetto anche io un' Arya vs Frey. Sinceramente in fondo in fondo speravo ancora un po' in Lady Stoneheart ma dopo oggi non credo proprio.


----------



## Morghot (14 Giugno 2016)

Ok ques'ultima non mi è piaciuta proprio, troppe cose per me non verosimili e un po' tirate; poi visto che mancano solo 2 puntate mi sarei aspettato ben altro. Sembrava proprio una puntata tanto per riempire a parte pochi minuti e poi diversi momenti che potevano esser importanti/godibili


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



duello arya bionda, presunta morte (mai dire mai asd) del pesce nero, boh


 manco mostrati.

Quoto DR_1 per la storia di arya, anche a me mi ha lasciato un po' meh.

Speriamo nelle prossime, c'è troppa carne al fuoco fra tutto e troppo poco tempo in ste serie tv.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La storyline di Arya è stata gestita da cani. Episodio sottotono.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Molto probabilmente l'altofuoco fatto nascondere sotto la città dal Re Folle.


----------



## Nicco (14 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vorrei spararla grossa, nella 6x09 Jon avrà un drago. 
Più plausibile è che arrivi ditocorto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Giugno 2016)

Una delle cose più brutte della stagione è stato il personaggio di Tyrion e le vicende di Daenerys. Tyrion fino ad ora è stato uno dei migliori personaggi, ma in questa stagione fondamentalmente è stato nullo, poco spazio e pure gestito male. Daenerys invece ormai ha rotto le scatole, se prima amavo le sue vicende, ora è il contrario. Sempre le stesse cose, sempre quest'aura mistica che ha rotto le palle. Praticamente le stesse cose che vanno in loop da sempre. 

L'unica cosa buona di questa stagione è la storyline del nord, come detto più volte. Il personaggio di Ramsey è stato reso benissimo. Spero tanto che non venga rovinata pure questa parte della storia


----------



## Hellscream (14 Giugno 2016)

PARE abbiano leakato la trama della 9...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> PARE abbiano leakato la trama della 9...



Be, c'è poco da scoprire, ci sarà la battaglia jon snow vs ramsey. A rigor di logica Jon dovrebbe fargli il culo a ramsey, se no tanto valeva rimanesse morto 

Probabile che l'ago della bilancia sia ditocorto che darà man forte quando Jon rischierà di capitolare.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Be, c'è poco da scoprire, ci sarà la battaglia jon snow vs ramsey. A rigor di logica Jon dovrebbe fargli il culo a ramsey, se no tanto valeva rimanesse morto
> 
> Probabile che l'ago della bilancia sia ditocorto che darà man forte quando Jon rischierà di capitolare.



Sisi, so che c'è la battaglia, infatti intendevo la trama nei dettagli...


----------



## juventino (15 Giugno 2016)

Ormai ci siamo, la prossima è il clou della stagione. Il regista è lo stesso di Hardhome, quindi sono abbastanza fiducioso. Ma se devo essere onesto


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



sono molto più curioso della 6x10. Di fatto è un'incognita totale, cosa succederà? Su chi sarà incentrata?Il titolo "Winds of Winter" vuol dire davvero tutto e niente...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ormai ci siamo, la prossima è il clou della stagione. Il regista è lo stesso di Hardhome, quindi sono abbastanza fiducioso. Ma se devo essere onesto
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Anche la 6x10 avrà lo stesso regista.

Sulla 6x10 c'è una brevissima sinossi ufficiale di 4 parole trovata su un PDF HBO. E poi una conferma data da un attore, che fa capire su cosa si concentrerà una parte del finale.
Metto sotto spoiler queste due cose.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_Cersei faces her trial._

Inoltre l'attore del giovane Ned Stark ha confermato che avrà molto spazio nella 6x10. Quindi è una mezza conferma della Tower of Joy.
Io poi penso sempre che ci sarà un colpo di scena conclusivo che unirà le storie di Riverrun/Frey e Arya, ma è solo una mia speranza.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2016)

Avete sentito ragazzi? La puntata di domani non sarà tutta al Nord!


----------



## The Ripper (18 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Avete sentito ragazzi? La puntata di domani non sarà tutta al Nord!



no???? Il trailer fa vedere sono Jon e Ramsey


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> no???? Il trailer fa vedere sono Jon e Ramsey



L'ho letto ieri, la puntata non sarà interamente sulla battaglia del nord


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Avete sentito ragazzi? La puntata di domani non sarà tutta al Nord!



Questa non è una buona notizia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Avete sentito ragazzi? La puntata di domani non sarà tutta al Nord!



Sembra confermato da una guida TV.
Anticipazione della guida sulla seconda storyline della 6x09


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Battaglia a Meereen, pare siano coinvolti anche i Greyjoy.
Il silenzio totale della HBO a livello promozionale mi fa pensare che il colpo di scena sarà qui.



Credo che l'episodio avrà la stessa struttura di Hardhome (dove la battaglia durò 15 minuti), non escluderei altre storie anche oltre a queste due, prima di lasciare spazio alla battaglia ininterrotta.
Anche se la battaglia principale di domani credo durerà di più rispetto ad Hardhome, almeno 30/40 minuti effettivi.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sembra confermato da una guida TV.
> Anticipazione della guida sulla seconda storyline della 6x09
> 
> 
> ...



A me sembra tutto abbastanza delineato per l'altra storyline se le cose fossero così,



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



I Greyjoy (cioè Theon e sorella, arrivano a Meeren, aiutano Daenerys nella battaglia in corso, alleanza contro Euron e Dany ci guadagna pure le navi per tornare a Westeros.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me sembra tutto abbastanza delineato per l'altra storyline se le cose fossero così,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicuramente sarà così ma io pensavo anche


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



che potrebbe esserci una morte importante e tenuta nascosta, tipo Theon o Daario. Poi vorrei vedere Tyrion che usa i due draghi, quella scena di lui che libera i cucciolotti mi aveva gasato parecchio a inizio stagione. 



Comunque se anche questa parte sarà epica io preferisco lo spezzettamento in due storie...40 minuti senza interruzioni per una bella battaglia al nord sono sufficienti...così si libererà spazio per la 6x10 dove ci sono veramente tante cose da chiudere anche se durerà 70 minuti!


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sicuramente sarà così ma io pensavo anche
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quindi secondo te ci potrebbero essere due morti importanti? Dando per scontata quella di Ramsay..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Quindi secondo te ci potrebbero essere due morti importanti? Dando per scontata quella di Ramsay..





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo me domani cadono tante teste, in entrambe le storyline... vedremo, sembrano molto prevedibili le dinamiche delle battaglie ma non le sorti dei vari personaggi, qualche sorpresa inaspettata l'episodio 9 lo tira sempre fuori.


----------



## Butcher (19 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me sembra tutto abbastanza delineato per l'altra storyline se le cose fossero così,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E Euron fa la parte del fesso come fino ad ora?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2016)

Al momento, su IMDB l'episodio 9 ha una media del 10 su 10.000 voti. Non ricordo a memoria un precedente con una valutazione del genere 

Io la guarderò stasera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Battaglia di Winterfell splendida dal punto di vista cinematografico,questo regista ormai è garanzia di qualità.
Poi ovviamente c'è stata la solita guerra vinta in 5 minuti da Dany 





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Al momento, su IMDB l'episodio 9 ha una media del 10 su 10.000 voti. Non ricordo a memoria un precedente con una valutazione del genere
> 
> Io la guarderò stasera.



Ozymandias di Breaking Bad,valutazione 10 con quasi 80000 voti


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2016)

SPETTACOLO.

Un commento serio dopo, per ora solo

SPETTACOLO.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2016)

Bella.

Ma Bran?


----------



## DR_1 (20 Giugno 2016)

Ho apprezzato più "Hardhome" la scorsa stagione ma anche questa battaglia ben fatta davvero..



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"They're loyal beasts"


----------



## .Nitro (20 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Grande puntata e combattimento fatto benissimo. Mi ha dato una sensazione strana Sansa,per me da ora in avanti diventerà più cattiva e la scena finale con Ramsey che li dice "Ormai sono parte di te" mi ha dato una conferma. Secondo me è un personaggio che cambierà moltissimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2016)

La battaglia per il nord è andata proprio come immaginavo.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Brutta fine per Ramsey, davvero un grande personaggio, l'attore è stato veramente molto bravo a interpretarlo. Le espressioni facciali che faceva erano qualcosa di unico. Sansa sempre odiosa, spero che muoia male pure lei come sua madre prima o poi. Davvero lurido non aver detto a Jon dell'esercito di ditocorto. Infame schifosa. Il fregarsene totalmente del fratellino poi... Mi chiedo come si evolverà ora il tutto.

Rickon è l'unico stark a essere morto senza aver avuto alcun ruolo nella storia alla fine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2016)

Ma non solo la battaglia principale, anche la sequenza di apertura dell'altra storia, davvero esaltante!




.Nitro ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Grande puntata e combattimento fatto benissimo. Mi ha dato una sensazione strana Sansa,per me da ora in avanti diventerà più cattiva e la scena finale con Ramsey che li dice "Ormai sono parte di te" mi ha dato una conferma. Secondo me è un personaggio che cambierà moltissimo.





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La battaglia per il nord è andata proprio come immaginavo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo con entrambi!


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dark Sansa is coming! 
Vedo fortissima tensione tra lei e Jon, non andrà a finire bene secondo me. Specialmente ora che Littlefinger è al suo fianco.
Questa sarà la svolta "cattiva" alla Martin secondo me, Sansa farà qualcosa di inaspettato e ci troveremo a tifare contro Winterfell e gli Stark.

Melisandre la vedo fottuta. Si è avverata la profezia di lei che cammina sui bastioni di Winterfell, ma ancora non si è avverata quella in cui avrebbe reincontrato Arya... quindi chissà, magari sopravviverà contro pronostico e morirà Davos nello scontro tra i due.

Ora sotto con il processo a Cersei, dove sono sicuro scoppieranno casini indicibili e moriranno in tanti. Anche in questo episodio Tyrion ha nominato il wildfire nascosto dal Mad King, come per ricordarlo di nuovo allo spettatore... quindi prepariamoci alle fiamme!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma non solo la battaglia principale, anche la sequenza di apertura dell'altra storia, davvero esaltante!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Leggendo i vari commenti alla puntata in un altro sito, uno pure ha ipotizzato che sia stato voluto da Sansa il massacro dei bruti anche per far schiattare Jon Snow. Se fosse così, sarebbe davvero un bel colpo di scena, Sansa che vuol far fuori il fratello da eventuali pretese su Winterfell. Mi auguro possa verificarsi questo scenario e che ovviamente muoia male sta vacca nel tentativo. 

Altra cosa interessante che ho trovato è questa immagine che "contrappone" Jon Snow e Daenerys. Davvero emblematica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Potrebbe essere! Già dall'inizio della stagione Littlefinger ha cercato di mettere contro i due.. quando le ha sussurrato all'orecchio "half-brother" in modo malizioso.

Sarebbe una figata, tutti a sbrodolarsi di lacrime all'incontro Sansa-Jon, e poi lei cerca di farlo fuori o spodestarlo.. Martinata pura.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata spettacolare, dall'inizio alla fine! Ora sappiamo perchè hanno fatto fuori i metalupi fino ad ora, per la scena con i 3 draghi  

Parlando seriamente comunque, a Daenerys fanno fare sempre battaglie troppo "facili", vorrei vederla combattere do più, pianificare, essere in difficoltà.. non possono bastare sempre i draghi e tanti saluti..

Battaglia a Grande Inverno spettacolo puro, molto "realistica" direi quasi.. L'esito era scontato ok, ma è stata fatta davvero bene.. ed ammettiamo anche che nel confronto singolo Ramsay ha stravinto su Jon. Gli ha fatto perdere le staffe come voleva lui e lo ha isolato dal suo esercito come voleva lui. Oltre ad un sadico psicopatico si è dimostrato anche un abile stratega. E menzione d'onore all'attore che lo ha interpretato, davvero superbo, molto molto bravo ed espressivo.

Sansa boh, anche io vedo un "turn dark", ma sono combattuto (cit.  ) da una parte si vede che è "fredda" con Jon, ma dall'altra non credo che sarà così idiota da farsi abbindolare DI NUOVO da Ditocorto..Non saprei proprio quindi come si svilupperà questa cosa..

Per il season finale... secondo me salutiamo Tommen...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2016)

Promo 6x10



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ragazzi, me lo sento, Arya spunta in quella sala di Walder Frey, con un'altra faccia. Se succederà godrò tantissimo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Promo 6x10
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi aspetto un'ultima puntata con molte morti, Walderone per me lo salutiamo 100% e come dice [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] potrebbe essere la volta buona che ci lascia anche Tommen, i miei 2 cent però li metto sull'Alto Passero


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2016)

Comunque fara una 10 dopo una 9 così sarà davvero dura eh!


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2016)

Vista.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che dire, puntata perfetta sotto tutti i punti di vista. Una goduria unica vedere prima Jon massacrare di botte Ramsay e poi Sansa che lo fa sbranare dai cani (avrei preferito che fosse Spettro a farlo, ma vabbe). Piaciuta anche la parte su Daenerys, stavolta OP al punto giusto.
Non so voi, ma ho un hype ancora più grande per la 10. Sono strasicuro che ci saranno un sacco di colpi di scena.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anch'io ho grande hype, un po' perchè il regista è lo stesso (fantastico non solo per le scene di battaglie, ma anche nel creare tensione in quelle più calme), un po' perchè la storia di King's Landing è stata quella più avara di emozioni fino ad ora... quindi questo sarà il tuo culmine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2016)

Il regista Sapochnik:



> _*Without talking specifics, obviously, what in general excites you about next week’s super-sized finale?*_
> 
> That it feels equally as epic as episode 9 … but for completely different reasons.


----------



## DannySa (21 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sììì sììì finalmente Arya dopo 8 puntate piene ha capito cosa deve fare, tornare a Grande Inverno La Montagna comunque è un personaggio favoloso


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2016)

Ottava puntata: ormai è "il sonno di spade"


----------



## Nicco (21 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



IMHO: Forse sarò eccessivamente critico, l'episodio è molto ben fatto stilisticamente, intenso, però tutto sta tornando fin troppo bene, mi auguro che il vero colpo di scena sia dietro l'angolo altrimenti stagione deludentissima.
Jon resuscita alla seconda puntata e per un'intera stagione vuole riconquistare grande inverno cosa che poi effettivamente fa, ad approdo del Re il nulla cosmico, solo un parroco barbone scassamele e cersei che ha stancato con quell'aria da stitica perenne, arya nulla cosmico, bran assaggio di quà e assaggio di là chi l'ha più visto? euron ha fatto a tempo solo a rimanerci quasi secco affogato e poi puff pure lui...

accidenti a me che non sono bono a leggere dovrebbero fare le puntate di 2 ore l'una, così è uno strazio, ti affezioni ad un personaggio e non lo vedi per un anno poi gli dedicano 20 minuti su 10 ore di stagione.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Giugno 2016)

Pensavo una cosa riguardo alla 6x10



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma quante robe ci dovranno mettere in questa puntata? Facendo un rapido elenco

-Processo di Cersei
-Storyline di Margaery
-Storyline di Arya
-Jaime con i Frey
-Il mastino e la Fratellanza senza vessilli
-Jon con governo di Winterfell + questione Davos-Melisandre
-Sansa e Ditocorto
-Bran
-Estranei
-Sam e Gilly
-Daenerys-Yara-Theon
-Euron

E' una mole di cose impressionante, in più oltre a chiudere le storyline sopra citate dovranno anche aprire fili narrativi per la prossima stagione (che ho letto sarà addirittura di soli 7 episodi)... mi chiedo come gestiranno tutte queste cose??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Pensavo una cosa riguardo alla 6x10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moriranno tutti


----------



## Hellscream (26 Giugno 2016)

Oggi finisce tutto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Pensavo una cosa riguardo alla 6x10
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dove hai letto che sarà di soli 7 episodi??? 
Già la storia non va avanti con 10, figuriamoci con 7, è confermata sta cosa? 
L'unica è fare episodi da 2 ore l'uno...


----------



## Hellscream (26 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dove hai letto che sarà di soli 7 episodi???
> Già la storia non va avanti con 10, figuriamoci con 7, è confermata sta cosa?
> L'unica è fare episodi da 2 ore l'uno...



L'ho letta questa settimana non ricordo dove, e la davano per certa, forse perchè ci saranno più battaglie e quindi ci vorrà più budget per ogni singola puntata (questa però è solo un'ipotesi, mentre la cosa dei 7 episodi, ripeto, la davano abbastanza per certa).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dove hai letto che sarà di soli 7 episodi???
> Già la storia non va avanti con 10, figuriamoci con 7, è confermata sta cosa?
> L'unica è fare episodi da 2 ore l'uno...



Il piano degli sceneggiatori è di concludere definitivamente la storia con 13 episodi conclusivi da spalmare in due mini stagioni. 7 episodi (stagione 7) e 6 episodi (stagione 8).
Il loro obiettivo, dichiarato in un'intervista di un mese fa, è proprio quello di scongiurare i tuoi timori... cioè avere lo stesso tempo di produzione e lo stesso budget per fare meno episodi che però saranno tutti ultra densi e con molte battaglie epiche come quella scorsa. Cosa che non sarebbe per loro possibile fare in 10 episodi, con i mezzi attualmente a loro disposizione possono limitarsi a solo un paio di episodi con budget stellare.

La HBO, però, ancora non ha dato il via libera. Ovviamente la rete vorrebbe più episodi e più stagioni, e mungere la mucca fino al limite. Sono attualmente in trattativa.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (26 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il piano degli sceneggiatori è di concludere definitivamente la storia con 13 episodi conclusivi da spalmare in due mini stagioni. 7 episodi (stagione 7) e 6 episodi (stagione 8).
> Il loro obiettivo, dichiarato in un'intervista di un mese fa, è proprio quello di scongiurare i tuoi timori... cioè avere lo stesso tempo di produzione e lo stesso budget per fare meno episodi che però saranno tutti ultra densi e con molte battaglie epiche come quella scorsa. Cosa che non sarebbe per loro possibile fare in 10 episodi, con i mezzi attualmente a loro disposizione possono limitarsi a solo un paio di episodi con budget stellare.
> 
> La HBO, però, ancora non ha dato il via libera. Ovviamente la rete vorrebbe più episodi e più stagioni, e mungere la mucca fino al limite. Sono attualmente in trattativa.



HBO non è certo nota per mungere le vacche. Anzi è proprio pioniera nelle serie da 10/13 episodi a stagione, cosa incomprensibile per i prodotti statunitensi abituati fino a 15 anni fa a stagioni annuali di almeno 20 episodi.

Spessissimo ha chiuso serie che avevano moltissimo seguito e nel pieno del loro splendore.
Cito a caso Six Feet Under e OZ.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> HBO non è certo nota per mungere le vacche. Anzi è proprio pioniera nelle serie da 10/13 episodi a stagione, cosa incomprensibile per i prodotti statunitensi abituati fino a 15 anni fa a stagioni annuali di almeno 20 episodi.
> 
> Spessissimo ha chiuso serie che avevano moltissimo seguito e nel pieno del loro splendore.
> Cito a caso Six Feet Under e OZ.



E' stato lo stesso presidente di HBO a dichiarare che vorrebbe ancora almeno 10 stagioni di GOT e gli dispiace di questa decisione degli sceneggiatori... però sono d'accordo, in genere è una delle reti che più di tutte punta alla qualità piuttosto che alla quantità.

Per questo penso che troveranno un accordo.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il piano degli sceneggiatori è di concludere definitivamente la storia con 13 episodi conclusivi da spalmare in due mini stagioni. 7 episodi (stagione 7) e 6 episodi (stagione 8).
> Il loro obiettivo, dichiarato in un'intervista di un mese fa, è proprio quello di scongiurare i tuoi timori... cioè avere lo stesso tempo di produzione e lo stesso budget per fare meno episodi che però saranno tutti ultra densi e con molte battaglie epiche come quella scorsa. Cosa che non sarebbe per loro possibile fare in 10 episodi, con i mezzi attualmente a loro disposizione possono limitarsi a solo un paio di episodi con budget stellare.
> 
> La HBO, però, ancora non ha dato il via libera. Ovviamente la rete vorrebbe più episodi e più stagioni, e mungere la mucca fino al limite. Sono attualmente in trattativa.



Io invece ho letto che la settima stagione avrà 7 episodi, mentre l'ultima, l'ottava, 10 come le altre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io invece ho letto che la settima stagione avrà 7 episodi, mentre l'ultima, l'ottava, 10 come le altre.



No non è così, se vuoi ti passo il link con l'intervista agli sceneggiatori  

13 episodi conclusivi, 7 + 6.

Riporto una parte dell'intervista con le loro parole:



> In an exclusive interview with Variety, showrunners David Benioff and D.B. Weiss said they are weighing wrapping up the Emmy-winning saga of Westeros and the battle for the Iron Throne with just 13 more episodes once this sixth season is over: seven episodes for season 7; six for the eighth and potential final season.
> 
> “I think we’re down to our final 13 episodes after this season. We’re heading into the final lap,” said Benioff. “That’s the guess, though nothing is yet set in stone, but that’s what we’re looking at.”


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' stato lo stesso presidente di HBO a dichiarare che vorrebbe ancora almeno 10 stagioni di GOT e gli dispiace di questa decisione degli sceneggiatori... però sono d'accordo, in genere è una delle reti che più di tutte punta alla qualità piuttosto che alla quantità.
> 
> Per questo penso che troveranno un accordo.



Be, possono tranquillamente fare spin off e espandere il mondo, di cose da raccontare ce ne sono tante. Non c'è certo bisogno di allungare il brodo in quel senso. 

Una bella serie prequel ci starebbe bene e hanno già trovato il modo per farsi altre tot stagioni.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2016)

6x10


Niente, non ci sono parole per descriverla, almeno per ora


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tommen ahahahahahahahahahahahahha  
Mai riso così tanto per un episodio di GoT 
Più seriamente,Dany questa guerra può solo perderla: le forze combinate di Dorne,Highgarden,parte delle Iron Islands,Dothraki,Unsullied,draghi,eccetera contro.....Cersei  
Potrebbe anche riuscire a trattare con il Nord grazie alla "amicizia" tra Tyrion e Jon (ovvero suo nipote,che se però lo scoprisse avrebbe precedenza al trono).
Spettacolo,ovviamente,la scena della Sept of Baelor.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Beh insomma, Daeny va a spaccare. Mah, non mi piace più tanto.. mi ha stufato;
Il segreto di Pulcinella quello di Jon, vabbè almeno così non ne parliamo più;
Littlefinger un po' spiazzato (forse), ma the king in the nord is Jon 
Cersei ha fatto un bel casino, ma la cosa che conta è che la profezia si sta avverando "e una nuova regina arriverà più bella e più giovane a portarti via tutto" ..Daeny is coming 
Invece Arya............ 

La cosa che temo è che Jon stia a nord contro i White Walkers. Quello che vorrei è che i White Walkers arrivino fino a Sud per fare lì il grande scontro


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2016)

Ok, riesco ad esprimere qualche concetto ora, 6x10...




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Jon Targaryen King in the North

Arya Stark

Jon Targaryen King in the North

Arya Stark

Jon Targaryen King in the North

Arya Stark


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2016)

Sto maleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Provo a esprimere qualche concetto dislessico come un ebete...

6x10


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La fine degli Sparrow con quella musica..... High Sparrow che si polverizza...... Margery noooooo ...... Pycelle accoltellato dai bambini creepy......

La septa sodomizzata dalla montagna.... 

Tommen che crepa e Cersei che sembra quasi sbattersene le palle.... lo sguardo di Jaime alla fine, lui che aveva trafitto un re per impedire l'altofuoco nella città... sveglia bamboccio, hai capito ora chi ti scopi?

Aryaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... quello che volevo, questa scena la volevo con tutto mè stesso!!!!!!!! Ho avuto le convulsioni quando l'ho vista.

Lyanna Mormont, la voglio sul trono!

Jon rulez, e quella VACCA di Sansa a cui brucia il sedere.... sarà lei la spina nel fianco più pericolosa, me lo sento.

Tyrion torna primo cavaliere, mi sono quasi commosso.



Per me immensamente meglio della 6x09, ho provato mooolte più emozioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2016)

Musica orgasmica della 6x10 sotto spoiler.

E poi, lo dico ora: voglio Miguel Sapochnik regista di TUTTI i prossimi 7 episodi della stagione 7, non voglio discussioni.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sto maleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Provo a esprimere qualche concetto dislessico come un ebete...
> 
> ...



Quoto su tutto, su tuttissimo, ma alla cosa evidenziata sono esploso... manco se avessimo vinto una champions


----------



## Liuke (27 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si ma io voglio lady Mormont queen of the north


----------



## juventino (27 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Niente, solo copiose eiaculazioni. Forse la miglior puntata di sempre. Jon King in the North mi ha fatto veramente commuovere, molto più emozionante dell'incoronazione di Robb (che fu comunque molto intensa).che tosta 'sta Lyanna Mormont.
Approdo del Re esplode in tutti i sensi giustificando una stagione di sbadigli. Mi spiace solo che non rivedremo più Jonathan Pryce, veramente un attore enorme. 
Molto intensa anche la scena fra Daenerys e Tyrion, che finalmente si riappropria della spilla di primo cavaliere.
Su Arya non ho molto da dire, solo GODO.
Adesso aspettare un anno sarà durissima


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## juventino (27 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> fixed



Il segreto di Pulcinella


----------



## Hellscream (27 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il segreto di Pulcinella



E' stato comunque bellissimo per come lo hanno reso


----------



## juventino (27 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' stato comunque bellissimo per come lo hanno reso



Si, sono d'accordo. Essendo una cosa scontata da anni non ci davo molto peso, e invece è stato davvero emozionante. D&D molto bravi qui, nulla da dire.


----------



## Nicco (27 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



una serie di considerazioni:

sansa è stupida e farà un casino
dany vincerà agile? per me quell'esercito "è" per i non morti
non sono sicuro al 100% delle mosse di varys


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Giugno 2016)

E niente, possiamo riassumere questa stagione cosi: 6x09 e 6x10


----------



## Butcher (27 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tutto molto delineato per il finale vero e proprio.
Restano pochi dubbi, per lo più sui ruoli di alcuni personaggi: Bran, Sam, Arya, Melisandre.

Gli Estranei saranno molto di più di un esercito, altrimenti la vittoria per i draghi è scontatissima.
Draghi di ghiaccio?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2016)

Bran nella 3x10 aveva raccontato una leggenda...

(Spoiler 6x10)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



..foreshadowing della morte di Walder. Il cuoco che cucinò i figli di un lord, trasformato in topo dagli dei per avere ucciso i suoi ospiti. E condannato a mangiare la sua stessa prole.



> "It wasn't for murder the gods cursed the Rat Cook, or for serving the King's son in a pie... he killed a guest beneath his roof... that's something the gods can't forgive."
> ―Bran Stark


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Musica orgasmica della 6x10 sotto spoiler.



Questo pezzo è veramente un capolavoro e, assieme al girato in cui è stato inserito, va a formare una delle cose più belle che si siano viste in una serie tv per me. 




Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E poi, lo dico ora: voglio Miguel Sapochnik regista di TUTTI i prossimi 7 episodi della stagione 7, non voglio discussioni.



Non sarebbe male in effetti


----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bran nella 3x10 aveva raccontato una leggenda...
> 
> (Spoiler 6x10)
> 
> ...



Sempre riguardo a Bran, ma quindi 

Spoiler 6x10



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Le visioni che aveva nella puntata 6 con l'Altofuoco erano proprio visioni del futuro giusto? Di quello che sarebbe successo ad Approdo del Re


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sempre riguardo a Bran, ma quindi
> 
> Spoiler 6x10
> 
> ...



6x10


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si, ora deve realizzarsi la visione di Drogon sopra la Fortezza Rossa. C'è anche l'immagine del trono di spade innevato e in rovina, anche Dany aveva avuto questa visione/illusione nella Casa degli Eterni.

Per quel che riguarda altre profezie, ora penso si realizzerà quella di Melisandre... darei per sicuro l'incontro con Arya nella prossima stagione. (e i colori degli occhi corrispondono a quanto pare...Meryn Trant= occhi marroni, Waif= occhi azzurri, Walder Frey= occhi verdi)


----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 6x10
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Senza dimenticare quella di Cersei... che per me al 100% sarà uccisa da Jaime, il suo sguardo diceva tutto.. Secondo me non arriverà nemmeno alla Battle of Queens..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Senza dimenticare quella di Cersei... che per me al 100% sarà uccisa da Jaime, il suo sguardo diceva tutto.. Secondo me non arriverà nemmeno alla Battle of Queens..





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ci sta, sarebbe un cerchio che si chiude.
Cersei ora è a tutti gli effetti una Mad Queen, che ha realizzato la pazzia del Mad King.
Jaime ha compromesso il suo onore per tutta la vita, diventando Kingslayer, per salvare la città dall'altofuoco... ora scopre che chi si scopa ha fatto altrettanto... questa volta Jaime non potrà rimanere indifferente.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Senza contare che, anche volendo, sono rimasti completamente soli. Non hanno nessun alleato, proprio zero. Allo stato attuale delle cose, andrebbero solo incontro ad un massacro.


----------



## .Nitro (28 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tutta la scena iniziale di Approdo con quella musica di sottofondo è da orgasmo,veramente incredibile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2016)

6x10

Sam



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Biblioteca della cittadella e sigla di Game of Thrones


----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Musica orgasmica della 6x10 sotto spoiler.
> 
> E poi, lo dico ora: voglio Miguel Sapochnik regista di TUTTI i prossimi 7 episodi della stagione 7, non voglio discussioni.
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Light of the Seven is the new Rains of Castamere


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2016)

Invito chi abbia già visto la 6x10 ad andarsi a vedere l'inside episode... ci sono cose MOLTO interessanti [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Invito chi abbia già visto la 6x10 ad andarsi a vedere l'inside episode... ci sono cose MOLTO interessanti [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]



Dove posso trovarlo? scrivimi pure in privato se non si possono pubblicare link esterni grazie.


----------



## andrec21 (29 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bran nella 3x10 aveva raccontato una leggenda...
> 
> (Spoiler 6x10)
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Grandissimo! Non la ricordavo, sono andato a rivederla, lo stacco da quella scena è il faccione di Walder Frey. Pazzesco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2016)

E questa frase di qualche episodio fa? Foreshadowing a manetta.

6x10


Anticipazione (Spoiler)































 [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] Grazie della segnalazione


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E questa frase di qualche episodio fa? Foreshadowing a manetta.
> 
> 6x10
> 
> ...



Figurati, attendo il tuo parere!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Figurati, attendo il tuo parere!



Le cose più interessanti per me:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il fatto che dobbiamo preoccuparci per la sorte di Jon, visto che gli sceneggiatori richiamano alla mente l'incoronazione di Robb e come dopo sia finita male.
E che al di là del godimento per la scena di Arya/Walder, dobbiamo preoccuparci anche di Arya perchè è diventata un' assassina dark e spietata, e non sappiamo dove porterà questa strada.


----------



## DannySa (29 Giugno 2016)

6x09



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho visto la puntata ma non gli ultimi minuti, che cosa succede dopo che Sansa chiede a Jon "Lui dov'è?"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 6x09
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non esiste che ti spoileriamo una cosa così, è da vedere.
Cerca di guardare una replica, davvero


----------



## DannySa (29 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non esiste che ti spoileriamo una cosa così, è da vedere.
> Cerca su Youtube o guarda una replica, davvero



Ah sì? il punto è che la puntata ce l'ho ma si blocca proprio appena fatta la domanda, pazzesco.
Provvederò.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ah sì? il punto è che la puntata ce l'ho ma si blocca proprio appena fatta la domanda, pazzesco.
> Provvederò.



Se vuoi ti metto il link alla scena, ma in inglese. Se vai su Youtube tu stesso forse è troppo pericoloso, ci sono spoiler ovunque dell'ultimo episodio.


----------



## DannySa (29 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se vuoi ti metto il link alla scena, ma in inglese. Se vai su Youtube tu stesso forse è troppo pericoloso, ci sono spoiler ovunque dell'ultimo episodio.



Va bene mandami il link anche in inglese, grazie.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Va bene mandami il link anche in inglese, grazie.



EDIT. Ok ti mando un PM


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2016)

6X09 vista ieri. Bellissima, una delle migliori puntate di sempre a mio avviso.


----------



## DannySa (29 Giugno 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> 6X09 vista ieri. Bellissima, una delle migliori puntate di sempre a mio avviso.



Concordo, questa è stata fatta davvero bene, del resto anche se è durata un'oretta è volata via liscia come l'olio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2016)

Uh, brutta notizia.. sono appena usciti i nomi dei registi della stagione 7, e non c'è Miguel Sapochnik, tornerà solo nella 8....

Mah...


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le cose più interessanti per me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ci ho pensato anche io in un primo momento, però poi mi sono chiesto ma una roba così la butterebbero lì così, addirittura un anno prima? Mi sembra strano... Certo il fatto che il vero nemico di Jon sarà, almeno inizialmente, Ditocorto, credo sia sicuro al 100%... Ma questa cosa di Sansa non mi convince molto...
Su Arya non saprei, credo sarà la chiave di Melisandre per farsi "riaccettare" da Jon..


----------



## juventino (29 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Invito chi abbia già visto la 6x10 ad andarsi a vedere l'inside episode... ci sono cose MOLTO interessanti [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]



Visto


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo me molte cose D&D le hanno molto esagerate per tenere il pubblico col fiato sospeso in attesa della prossima stagione. Il nemico di Jon, almeno inizialmente, sarà Ditocorto, ma non credo che morirà come Robb, non avrebbe senso. In tutta onestà vedo molto peggio Sansa; è evidente che un po' di gelosia nei confronti di Jon ci sia, ma l'ultima puntata secondo me è stata abbastanza rivelatrice sulla sua lealtà: l'ultimo sguardo dato a Littlefinger per me è di preoccupazione in quanto sa della sua pericolosità, specie dopo aver rosicato come un castoro per il 2 di picche che le ha dato e il Jon King in the North.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Visto
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Su questo punto sono d'accordissimo, il suo primo nemico sarà lui, e son proprio curioso di vedere come ci interagirà... Su Sansa, boh, tutto sta nel vedere se è ancora influenzabile dallo stesso Ditocorto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] 

L'attrice di Sansa risponde ai vostri dubbi... ahi ahi...

6x10


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Allies Littlefinger and Sansa also shared a look during the White Wolf’s coronation. Turner offers her insight:

As you say, she rejects him in the beginning, but there’s definitely something in her that’s…* it’s kind of a jealousy toward Jon*. He’s getting all of the credit for basically Sansa saving his ass. Obviously he played a huge part in the Battle of the Bastards, but Sansa really saved him. *There’s a bit of jealousy there*.* She looks at Littlefinger knowing that he would have put her as Queen in the North, and given her the credit she deserves. I don’t think she’s gunning for the Iron Throne anytime soon, but she realizes that Littlefinger might be a better ally than she thought, a more trustworthy ally than she thought*.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
> 
> L'attrice di Sansa risponde ai vostri dubbi... ahi ahi...
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Questa è la cosa più preoccupante che ci ha lasciato quest'ultimo episodio... Però, pensandoci, che senso avrebbe una civil war tra gli Stark ADESSO? Sarebbe totalmente distruttiva per tutti, sia per Jon che per Sansa, l'unico a trarne beneficio sarebbe ovviamente Ditocorto ma... anche volendo, come fa? Alla fine i lord del Nord hanno riconosciuto Jon, non Sansa... cioè, credo che eventualmente si schiererebbero con lui... ma dobbiamo anche metterci che credo Jon si rifiuterebbe categoricamente di far del male a Sansa. Secondo me, l'unica "miccia" che potrebbe far saltare il banco, è che Ditocorto venga a sapere, non ho la minima idea come, che Jon è in realtà un Targaryen


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Questa è la cosa più preoccupante che ci ha lasciato quest'ultimo episodio... Però, pensandoci, che senso avrebbe una civil war tra gli Stark ADESSO? Sarebbe totalmente distruttiva per tutti, sia per Jon che per Sansa, l'unico a trarne beneficio sarebbe ovviamente Ditocorto ma... anche volendo, come fa? Alla fine i lord del Nord hanno riconosciuto Jon, non Sansa... cioè, credo che eventualmente si schiererebbero con lui... ma dobbiamo anche metterci che credo Jon si rifiuterebbe categoricamente di far del male a Sansa. Secondo me, l'unica "miccia" che potrebbe far saltare il banco, è che Ditocorto venga a sapere, non ho la minima idea come, che Jon è in realtà un Targaryen





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Magari Sansa potrebbe puntare al jackpot, cioè al Trono di Spade, lasciando il nord a Jon. Che è anche l'obiettivo di Littlefinger. E Cersei non la vedo regnare a lungo, durerà al massimo 3 episodi...
Questo potrebbe creare inizialmente tensione tra gli Stark e Daenerys.. un po' di opposizione da qualche parte Dany la dovrà pur avere.
Ora che Margery è morta, restano due regine giovani e carine in base alla profezia di distruzione ricevuta da Cersei.. Dany e Sansa... chissà che alla fine non sia quest'ultima a sedere sul trono, magari sfruttando Littlefinger e poi facendolo fuori quando non gli serve più.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mmh, non so, personalmente non ce la vedo proprio Sansa a puntare al Trono di Spade, non ha mai dato il minimo segnale di essere interessata a quello. Piuttosto non mi stupirei se Ditocorto, vista la situazione al Nord, tornasse ad Approdo del Re a complottare, magari con Cersei stessa (che ricordiamo, attualmente ha ZERO alleati e nessun possibile tale, tranne, magari, lo stesso Ditocorto).


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
> 
> L'attrice di Sansa risponde ai vostri dubbi... ahi ahi...
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Può darsi che Ditocorto spinga su questo tasto contro Jon considerato che è l'unica arma che possiede, ma resto dell'idea che non arriveremo ad una guerra interna al Nord. Anche perché ormai non c'é più tempo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> 6X09 vista ieri. Bellissima, una delle migliori puntate di sempre a mio avviso.



Concordo, ma non può salvare una stagione praticamente da sola.


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

E insomma tale Lyanna Stark è stata interpretata da un'italiana, ci ho fatto caso solo io?


----------



## cris (6 Luglio 2016)

E dai, ora ci sarà da ridere se dovesse saltar fuori chi davvero è il ******** Jon snow...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2016)

La stagione 7 inizierà più tardi di aprile 2017.  

Infatti quest'anno vogliono iniziare le riprese in autunno/inverno, per ragioni di trama.



> We don’t have an air date yet but this year it’ll probably be a little bit later. We’re starting a bit later because you know, the end of this season, winter is here and that means that sunny weather doesn’t really serve our purposes anymore. So we kind of pushed everything down the line, so we could get some grim, gray weather even in the sunnier places that we shoot.


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2016)

Vista anche l'ultima. Bella, ma la 9 per me rimane la migliore. Stagione pressochè mediocre a mio avviso, tranne il brio finale. Ovviamente non vedo l'ora esca la sette!!!


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La stagione 7 inizierà più tardi di aprile 2017.
> 
> Infatti quest'anno vogliono iniziare le riprese in autunno/inverno, per ragioni di trama.





Speriamo che almeno Ciccio Martin faccia uscire il libro.


----------



## malos (7 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La stagione 7 inizierà più tardi di aprile 2017.
> 
> Infatti quest'anno vogliono iniziare le riprese in autunno/inverno, per ragioni di trama.



L'inverno sta arrivando....il più duro da mille anni


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Speriamo che almeno Ciccio Martin faccia uscire il libro.



Considerando che per un po' aveva tentato di finirlo prima della sesta,dovrebbero esserci speranze.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2016)

Dal Comic-Con

_Welcome home, my Queen._

Facciamocelo bastare per 12 mesi.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2016)

25/06/2017. Segnatevi la data.


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2016)

Il 25 giugno? Vogliono farmi morire?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2016)

In questi giorni sono iniziate ufficialmente le riprese e quindi da oggi io mi defilo ufficialmente dalle notizie per diverso tempo.

Sui siti specializzati già ci sono spoiler ufficiali sulla storia di Daenerys.


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In questi giorni sono iniziate ufficialmente le riprese e quindi da oggi io mi defilo ufficialmente dalle notizie per diverso tempo.
> 
> Sui siti specializzati già ci sono spoiler ufficiali sulla storia di Daenerys.



Che siti?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Che siti?



Watchers On the Wall, ha fonti interne allo staff. L'anno scorso spoilerò praticamente tutta la sesta stagione con mesi d'anticipo.


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Watchers On the Wall, ha fonti interne allo staff. L'anno scorso spoilerò praticamente tutta la sesta stagione con mesi d'anticipo.



Grazie! Rifletterò sulla cosa


----------



## juventino (2 Novembre 2016)

Poster settima stagione


Anticipazione (Spoiler)









BOOM
In giro ci sarebbero già spoiler pesantissimi sulla stagione. Inutile dire che mi sono "ibernato" per evitare di subirli


----------



## Hellscream (3 Novembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Poster settima stagione
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



A me onestamente sembra TROPPO presto per gli spoiler, addirittura avevo letto che era stato leakato l'intero plot... Inutile dire quanto sia fantastico il poster...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Poster settima stagione
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me onestamente sembra TROPPO presto per gli spoiler, addirittura avevo letto che era stato leakato l'intero plot... Inutile dire quanto sia fantastico il poster...



E' tanto bello da sembrare vero ma... il poster è fan made, non ufficiale 

Attenzione perchè sembra che lo script leaked sia vero, i primi spoiler dal set stanno clamorosamente confermando tutto nei MINIMI dettagli, come anticipato da quel leak. Io non ho letto nulla e anch'io penso che gran parte di quello script a questo punto sia solo fan fiction, ma eviterei comunque di leggerli per sicurezza
Comunque [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] hai fatto bene a mettere il tag perchè chi ha fatto quel poster pare si sia proprio basato sui leak, veri o fake che siano (quella cosa in particolare penso fake, perchè quella nel poster è una vecchissima teoria dei fan)


----------



## Hellscream (3 Novembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' tanto bello da sembrare vero ma... il poster è fan made, non ufficiale
> 
> Attenzione perchè sembra che lo script leaked sia vero, i primi spoiler dal set stanno clamorosamente confermando tutto nei MINIMI dettagli, come anticipato da quel leak. Io non ho letto nulla e anch'io penso che gran parte di quello script a questo punto sia solo fan fiction, ma eviterei comunque di leggerli per sicurezza
> Comunque [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] hai fatto bene a mettere il tag perchè chi ha fatto quel poster pare si sia proprio basato sui leak, veri o fake che siano (quella cosa in particolare penso fake, perchè quella nel poster è una vecchissima teoria dei fan)



Io la parte del poster l'ho letta... Onestamente non credo in quel finale, poi dai... non può essere uscito tutto 8 MESI prima dell'inizio della stagione...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io la parte del poster l'ho letta... Onestamente non credo in quel finale, poi dai... non può essere uscito tutto 8 MESI prima dell'inizio della stagione...



Mi fa un po' paura che gli spoiler dal set siano confermando parte di quel leak. Anche l'anno scorso uscì mezza stagione leakata, però eravamo in effetti più in là con le date. Altra cosa sospetta è che il tipo del leak ha rimosso il suo account da internet in fretta e furia.
Non conosco lo spoiler dal set in questione, quindi non so dare un giudizio preciso. Ma chi ha letto tutto il leak per intero conferma che sembra un'accozzaglia di teorie dei fan, raccontate in modo prevedibile come se fosse una fan fiction. Quindi chissà, magari il fatto che una cosa del leak sia confermata dal set è solo una botta di fortuna.

Per sicurezza però io cerco di evitare tutto, fin quando è possibile. Il poster fake ormai l'ho visto perchè gira dappertutto, anche quella roba lì nell'immagine è una teoria che circola da tanto... avrei potuta spacciarla per leak anch'io, tanto per dire


----------



## Hellscream (3 Novembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi fa un po' paura che gli spoiler dal set siano confermando parte di quel leak. Anche l'anno scorso uscì mezza stagione leakata, però eravamo in effetti più in là con le date. Altra cosa sospetta è che il tipo del leak ha rimosso il suo account da internet in fretta e furia.
> Non conosco lo spoiler dal set in questione, quindi non so dare un giudizio preciso. Ma chi ha letto tutto il leak per intero conferma che sembra un'accozzaglia di teorie dei fan, raccontate in modo prevedibile come se fosse una fan fiction. Quindi chissà, magari il fatto che una cosa del leak sia confermata dal set è solo una botta di fortuna.
> 
> Per sicurezza però io cerco di evitare tutto, fin quando è possibile. Il poster fake ormai l'ho visto perchè gira dappertutto, anche quella roba lì nell'immagine è una teoria che circola da tanto... avrei potuta spacciarla per leak anch'io, tanto per dire



Davvero, almeno per la parte che ho letto io, che poi sono due righe, la trovo troppo... "semplicistica" direi.. prevedibile ecco, non roba da GoT. Se vuoi te la espongo in mp, perchè è davvero troppo assurda per essere vera.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Davvero, almeno per la parte che ho letto io, che poi sono due righe, la trovo troppo... "semplicistica" direi.. prevedibile ecco, non roba da GoT. Se vuoi te la espongo in mp, perchè è davvero troppo assurda per essere vera.



Preferisco rimanere completamente all'oscuro per sicurezza. 

Però annotiamo e tieniamo in mente questa discussione, quando poi sarà finita la stagione sarà molto divertente tornare a leggere tutti i leak, e verificare quanta bullshit e quanta verità c'era lì in mezzo


----------



## Hellscream (9 Novembre 2016)

Escono spoiler come funghi, mamma mia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Escono spoiler come funghi, mamma mia



Tanti spoiler così in giro non ci sono stati neanche ai tempi dei libri.

Io avevo un paio di siti che consultavo liberamente, a prova di spoiler, ma anche loro ormai si sono piegati all'andazzo.
Niente, sto staccando proprio tutto, ho rimosso anche tutti gli account collegati a GOT di Twitter...


----------



## Hellscream (9 Novembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tanti spoiler così in giro non ci sono stati neanche ai tempi dei libri.
> 
> Io avevo un paio di siti che consultavo liberamente, a prova di spoiler, ma anche loro ormai si sono piegati all'andazzo.
> Niente, sto staccando proprio tutto, ho rimosso anche tutti gli account collegati a GOT di Twitter...



E' davvero una roba incredibile, anche io ho tolto quasi tutti i like alle pagine fb di GoT..


----------



## juventino (9 Novembre 2016)

Ma la gente che problemi ha?!? Ma vi rendete conto che oggi ho dovuto cambiare aula studio in facoltà perché dei ritardati mentali avevano cominciato a parlare di spoiler di fianco (un miracolo che sia riuscito a non sentir nulla)? Ma la gente guarda la serie o preferisce viverla su FB?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma la gente che problemi ha?!? Ma vi rendete conto che oggi ho dovuto cambiare aula studio in facoltà perché dei ritardati mentali avevano cominciato a parlare di spoiler di fianco (un miracolo che sia riuscito a non sentir nulla)? Ma la gente guarda la serie o preferisce viverla su FB?



Ti capisco. 
Figurati che io da anni intraprendo feroci battaglie contro l'idiozia degli spoiler... ma mi sento come Don Chisciotte contro i mulini a vento.
Certa gente è idiota, e con i social network è anche peggiorata, non ha rispetto per gli altri.
Come dicevo, io da qualche giorno ho rimosso ogni link o collegamento possibile da cui possono arrivare anticipazioni.. ma sicuramente qualche spoiler me lo beccherò anch'io prima di giugno, o dal vivo o su Internet.
E al primo cenno pericoloso dovrò abbandonare anche questo topic.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Novembre 2016)

Non è una news ma... quanto azzo infoia sto video??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Novembre 2016)

Ne approfitto per postare anch'io un video di GOT che adoro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2017)

Campagna promozionale iniziata, primo poster ufficiale e teaser in arrivo, credo che sia questione di pochi giorni, al massimo un paio di settimane.

I trailer come al solito non li guarderò, ma sarà durissima resistere fino a fine giugno.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Campagna promozionale iniziata, primo poster ufficiale e teaser in arrivo, credo che sia questione di pochi giorni, al massimo un paio di settimane.
> 
> I trailer come al solito non li guarderò, ma sarà durissima resistere fino a fine giugno.



Luglio, prego


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Luglio, prego



25 giugno o 2 luglio.. cambia poco 

Ma poi io ho seri dubbi. E' assurdo che una serie come GOT la trasmettano a luglio e ad agosto. Io ad agosto neanche sono a casa, e la voglio vedere sul mio TV, non in streaming su qualche telefonino o iPad 

Credo ci sia il serio rischio che la spostino a settembre come serie di punta HBO, anche perchè l'anno prossimo non ci sarà Westworld.
Avrebbe senso come programmazione, ma sarebbero altri due mesi di attesa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 25 giugno o 2 luglio.. cambia poco
> 
> Ma poi io ho seri dubbi. E' assurdo che una serie come GOT la trasmettano a luglio e ad agosto. Io ad agosto neanche sono a casa, e la voglio vedere sul mio TV, non in streaming su qualche telefonino o iPad
> 
> ...



Speriamo di no, fino a Settembre non resisto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Marzo 2017)

Io non l'ho mai seguita, non amo molto il medioevale,
me la consigliate comunque? è molto fantasy o più realistica?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Speriamo di no, fino a Settembre non resisto



C'è una conferenza il 12 marzo. Credo che sapremo tutto i nquella data.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io non l'ho mai seguita, non amo molto il medioevale,
> me la consigliate comunque? è molto fantasy o più realistica?



Poco fantasy e molto politica/complotti, con personaggi caratterizzati benissimo e complessi. Sono le sue caratteristiche, almeno fino ad ora. Ovviamente la consiglio, è la mia serie preferita. Ma se non ti piace il medievale occhio. E' una serie appunto realistica, cupa, cattiva, con poco spazio alla speranza.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è una conferenza il 12 marzo. Credo che sapremo tutto i nquella data.



Perfetto, grazie dell'info!


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2017)

E anche quest'anno, TWOW esce l'anno prossimo


----------



## juventino (7 Marzo 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E anche quest'anno, TWOW esce l'anno prossimo



Comincio a temere che non sarà lui a completare la saga letteraria...


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comincio a temere che non sarà lui a completare la saga letteraria...



Se non erro ha dichiarato di non volere un altro scrittore a finirla anche in caso di morte, quindi è parecchio probabile che la fine non la leggeremo mai.


----------



## Butcher (8 Marzo 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se non erro ha dichiarato di non volere un altro scrittore a finirla anche in caso di morte, quindi è parecchio probabile che la fine non la leggeremo mai.



Ci pensavo proprio oggi. E mi sono rattristito tantissimo.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2017)

Primo poster ufficiale della settima stagione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2017)

Rivelazione della data tra oggi e domani!


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rivelazione della data tra oggi e domani!



Magari ci fanno pure la sorpresa di un teaser


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Magari ci fanno pure la sorpresa di un teaser



Fanno una campagna virale, la data è dietro questo blocco di ghiaccio che si scioglierà domani.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fanno una campagna virale, la data è dietro questo blocco di ghiaccio che si scioglierà domani.



Vabbè alla fine non penso cambi molto tra fine giugno o inizio luglio.. la data dovrebbe essere quella.. ma di immagini sono ancora a zero, non hanno fatto vedere proprio nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vabbè alla fine non penso cambi molto tra fine giugno o inizio luglio.. la data dovrebbe essere quella.. ma di immagini sono ancora a zero, non hanno fatto vedere proprio nulla.



Qualche immagine promozionale la guardo volentieri, invece i trailer ufficiali cercherò (a fatica!) di evitarli... con soli 7 episodi già solo un trailer di due/tre minuti rischia di spoilerare l'inverosimile.
Sono sicuro che riuscirei a ricostruire gli eventi anche solo guardando qualche scena, ormai sono troppo dentro alla serie.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Qualche immagine promozionale la guardo volentieri, invece i trailer ufficiali cercherò (a fatica!) di evitarli... con soli 7 episodi già solo un trailer di due/tre minuti rischia di spoilerare l'inverosimile.
> Sono sicuro che riuscirei a ricostruire gli eventi anche solo guardando qualche scena, ormai sono troppo dentro alla serie.



Per me, una cosa è sicura...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'incontro tra Jon e Daenerys credo sia scontatissimo...


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2017)

Ufficiale, 16 Luglio data della premiere.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2017)

Chi aspetta fino a Luglio???? [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION]


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ufficiale, 16 Luglio data della premiere.



Disastro assoluto, praticamente verrà trasmessa tutta ad agosto e io non sono a casa tutto il mese, in più non posso guardare gli episodi in giro


----------



## Hellscream (9 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Disastro assoluto, praticamente verrà trasmessa tutta ad agosto e io non sono a casa tutto il mese, in più non posso guardare gli episodi in giro



Hai visto il teaser?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Hai visto il teaser?



Si, godo tantissimo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Non vedo l'ora che sia Luglio


----------



## juventino (10 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Chi aspetta fino a Luglio???? [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION]



Ovviamemte tutti noi


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Chi aspetta fino a Luglio???? [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION]



Pensa che non ho seguito nulla durante l'offseason quindi fino a due settimane fa pensavo cominciasse a marzo come al solito


----------



## Butcher (10 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Chi aspetta fino a Luglio???? [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION]



Male, malissimo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2017)

La stagione finale sarà di soli 6 episodi, adesso è ufficiale.


----------



## Butcher (13 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La stagione finale sarà di soli 6 episodi, adesso è ufficiale.



La mia paura è che dovranno condensare così tante cose che verrà fuori un obbrobrio narrativo.
Un po' come la parte finale della scorsa stagione.


----------



## de sica (13 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La stagione finale sarà di soli 6 episodi, adesso è ufficiale.



Io sapevo che erano 7 questa e 6 l'ultima. Quindi 13 episodi in totale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io sapevo che erano 7 questa e 6 l'ultima. Quindi 13 episodi in totale



Si esattamente, ma mancava l'ufficialità per l'ultima stagione e ora l'hanno detto in conferenza.
E Martin non scriverà un episodio come si vociferava, tuttavia lui stesso ha detto nel suo blog che potrebbe fare un'apparizione.
Magari apparirà per uccidere Tyrion, Daenerys o un personaggio top 

C'è la possibilità, ma questa è solo una mia idea, che il finalone di tutta la serie sia di due ore.. quindi nella pratica 7 + 7.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La stagione finale sarà di soli 6 episodi, adesso è ufficiale.



Ma come diavolo fanno a chiudere tutto con così pochi episodi??? La durata è la stessa? Devono farli almeno di 2 ore l'uno per fare qualcosa di decente


----------



## Hellscream (30 Marzo 2017)

Ho i brividi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ho i brividi...



Quel concerto lì per un fan è una roba da infarto. Guardatevi i video del live di Light of the Seven, o di Blood and Fire.
Ad un certo punto si scoprono anche i Sons of the Harpy seduti in mezzo alla folla inconsapevole... roba da ISIS 

Io da fan ci resterei secco a un concerto così. Se lo faranno in qualche parte d'Europa ci penso seriamente ad andarci.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quel concerto lì per un fan è una roba da infarto. Guardatevi i video del live di Light of the Seven, o di Blood and Fire.
> Ad un certo punto si scoprono anche i Sons of the Harpy seduti in mezzo alla folla inconsapevole... roba da ISIS
> 
> Io da fan ci resterei secco a un concerto così. Se lo faranno in qualche parte d'Europa ci penso seriamente ad andarci.



Concordo, per un fan questo concerto deve essere un orgasmo sonoro.. Questa in particolare mette davvero i brividi, sia per l'interpretazione del caro Serj che... perchè è questa canzone!  diciamocelo, è forse la canzone più rappresentativa di tutte, è un simbolo, anche perchè è legata a QUELL'EPISODIO, che probabilmente resterà sempre il più incredibile di tutta la serie.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Concordo, per un fan questo concerto deve essere un orgasmo sonoro.. Questa in particolare mette davvero i brividi, sia per l'interpretazione del caro Serj che... perchè è questa canzone!  diciamocelo, è forse la canzone più rappresentativa di tutte, è un simbolo, anche perchè è legata a QUELL'EPISODIO, che probabilmente resterà sempre il più incredibile di tutta la serie.



Sul maxi schermo subito sembra che sia Littlefinger a cantare


----------



## Hellscream (30 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sul maxi schermo subito sembra che sia Littlefinger a cantare



Vero ahahahah


----------



## Hellscream (30 Marzo 2017)

Ragazzi è uscito il promo!! [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


----------



## Hellscream (30 Marzo 2017)

Promo Season 7


----------



## juventino (30 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Promo Season 7



Ancora 4 mesi...io così impazzisco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2017)

Il trono di Dany


----------



## Hellscream (30 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il trono di Dany



A me pare Roccia Del Drago...


----------



## Hellscream (30 Marzo 2017)

Comunque mi sbaglio o hanno cambiato data? Nel video danno 16 luglio e non 26...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque mi sbaglio o hanno cambiato data? Nel video danno 16 luglio e non 26...



E' sempre stato 16


----------



## juventino (31 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me pare Roccia Del Drago...



Ci ho pensato anch'io. Evidentemente farà una sosta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2017)

Ciao ciao Galliani! Il ragno tessitore se ne va!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2017)

Ufficiale che ci sarà (almeno) uno spinoff prequel dopo il 2018, a serie conclusa.
La HBO ha già scelto 4 diverse epoche dell'universo di Martin per 4 potenziali prequel, e ogni epoca avrà uno sceneggiatore diverso, tutti già selezionati e preavvisati per scrivere 4 pilot e pianificare le storie.
La scelta tra i 4 verrà fatta in base ai pilot migliori che andranno sul tavolo della HBO.

- Per tutti i 4 spinoff Martin sarà executive producer assieme agli sceneggiatori dell'attuale Game of Thrones (che non saranno più sceneggiatori nello spinoff)
- Martin sarà anche sceneggiatore per due dei 4 spinoff in cantiere.

Sceneggiatori dei 4 pilot:

1) Max Borenstein (Godzilla, Kong: Skull Island)
2) Jane Goldman (Kingsman: The Secret Service) and George R.R. Martin 
3) Brian Helgeland (LA: Confidential, Robin Hood)
4) Carly Wray (Mad Men, The Leftovers) and George R.R. Martin.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale che ci sarà (almeno) uno spinoff prequel dopo il 2018, a serie conclusa.
> La HBO ha già scelto 4 diverse epoche dell'universo di Martin per 4 potenziali prequel, e ogni epoca avrà uno sceneggiatore diverso, tutti già selezionati e preavvisati per scrivere 4 pilot e pianificare le storie.
> La scelta tra i 4 verrà fatta in base ai pilot migliori che andranno sul tavolo della HBO.
> 
> ...



L'indiziato numero uno direi che è Robert's Rebellion. Poi direi Dance of The Dragons (che però sarebbe costosissima, visto l'elevato numero di draghi coinvolti) e Aegon's Conquest. Per la quarta epoca non saprei.


----------



## juventino (5 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'indiziato numero uno direi che è Robert's Rebellion. Poi direi Dance of The Dragons (che però sarebbe costosissima, visto l'elevato numero di draghi coinvolti) e Aegon's Conquest. Per la quarta epoca non saprei.



La successione di Aegon il mediocre e la ribellione dei Blackfyre? Come la vedresti?


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> La successione di Aegon il mediocre e la ribellione dei Blackfyre? Come la vedresti?



Cavolo mi sono dimenticato i Blackfyre, che ironicamente credo sarebbe la più bella


----------



## juventino (5 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Cavolo mi sono dimenticato i Blackfyre, che ironicamente credo sarebbe la più bella



E credo che assieme a quella di Robert sia la più papabile. La Danza dei Draghi piacerebbe molto anche a me, ma temo che non la vedremo mai (un po' come gli ultimi due libri  )


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> E credo che assieme a quella di Robert sia la più papabile. La Danza dei Draghi piacerebbe molto anche a me, ma temo che non la vedremo mai (un po' come gli ultimi due libri  )



Mi rifiuto di credere che non vedremo mai TWOW, ma sono abbastanza sicuro che ADOS rimarrà una fantasia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'indiziato numero uno direi che è Robert's Rebellion. Poi direi Dance of The Dragons (che però sarebbe costosissima, visto l'elevato numero di draghi coinvolti) e Aegon's Conquest. Per la quarta epoca non saprei.



Le ribellione di Robert è certa, sia perchè è il periodo più semplice da realizzare , sia perchè è quella più comune agli spettatori. Possono riutilizzare alcune risorse della serie attuale (location, costumi etc..) e anche alcuni attori già visti nella sesta stagione (Ned giovane, Lyanna, il Mad King della visione di Bran etc..).
Di contro c'è il fatto che gli spettatori già sanno cosa succede e come va a finire, quindi non vi sarebbe sorpresa per nessuno. Narrativamente, sarebbe solo un immenso flashback.

Se guardiamo gli sceneggiatori, è facile intuire che quello di Godzilla e King Kong sia stato scelto per un periodo che prevede la presenza di draghi o grosse bestie in CG. Può essere il periodo di Valyria, Dance of Dragon, o anche il periodo della costruzione della Barriera con Bran the Builder.

Le due opzioni con Martin mi sembrano invece allinearsi a un periodo meno fantasy e più politico, anche a giudicare gli altri sceneggiatori coinvolti.

Le possibilità sono comunque infinite, di materiale ce n'è.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le ribellione di Robert è certa, sia perchè è il periodo più semplice da realizzare , sia perchè è quella più comune agli spettatori. Possono riutilizzare alcune risorse della serie attuale (location, costumi etc..) e anche alcuni attori già visti nella sesta stagione (Ned giovane, Lyanna, il Mad King della visione di Bran etc..).
> Di contro c'è il fatto che gli spettatori già sanno cosa succede e come va a finire, quindi non vi sarebbe sorpresa per nessuno. Narrativamente, sarebbe solo un immenso flashback.
> 
> Se guardiamo gli sceneggiatori, è facile intuire che quello di Godzilla e King Kong sia stato scelto per un periodo che prevede la presenza di draghi o grosse bestie in CG. Può essere il *periodo di Valyria*, Dance of Dragon, o anche il *periodo della costruzione della Barriera con Bran the Builder*.
> ...



Le parti in grassetto non mi piacerebbero per nulla. Non esiste materiale base fatto da GRRM e non voglio vedere roba inventata completamente da altri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2017)

Martin nel suo blog elimina ufficialmente due opzioni per il prequel: Dunk & Egg e Robert's Rebellion.

E dice che sta lavorando su TUTTI i progetti, non solo su due come riportato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Martin nel suo blog elimina ufficialmente due opzioni per il prequel: Dunk & Egg e Robert's Rebellion.



Madò se fanno i Blackfyre


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2017)

Ma quest'anno niente trailer??? Manco mezzo??


----------



## Hellscream (22 Maggio 2017)

E' cresciuto il ragazzo eh..


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2017)

Signori, abbiamo il poster ufficiale!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2017)

Non riesco a postarlo ma sull'account Twitter ufficiale c'è una versione animata del poster, con Jon nella pupilla del Night's King.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Maggio 2017)

Signori, finalmente abbiamo anche il trailer


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Signori, finalmente abbiamo anche il trailer


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Maggio 2017)

Io ancora non mi capacito di come possano solo essere 14 episodi da qui alla fine. C'è il forte rischio di delusione a mio avviso


----------



## Butcher (24 Maggio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io ancora non mi capacito di come possano solo essere 14 episodi da qui alla fine. C'è il forte rischio di delusione a mio avviso



D'accordissimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Signori, finalmente abbiamo anche il trailer



Mi ero autoimposto di non guardare trailer e sarò riuscito a mantenere la promessa?

A giudicare da quanto ce l'ho duro in questo momento no, non ce l'ho fatta.


----------



## ignaxio (25 Maggio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io ancora non mi capacito di come possano solo essere 14 episodi da qui alla fine. C'è il forte rischio di delusione a mio avviso



io invece non vedo l'ora di sapere come va a finire.. quindi meglio.. meno brodo e più sostanza! (e poi credo che i nuovi episodi saranno da 70-75 min come l'ultimo)


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2017)

Due mesi...



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io ancora non mi capacito di come possano solo essere 14 episodi da qui alla fine. C'è il forte rischio di delusione a mio avviso



Timore che condivido anch'io.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Maggio 2017)

Ma solo a me sta sulle palle Dany?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sta sulle palle Dany?



A me ha cominciato a stare sulle palle nel periodo Meereen, ma per esempio la Dany delle prime due stagioni era fichissima.
Adesso che sbarca a Westeros sicuramente tornerà nelle mie grazie, poi vederla a capo di una mega orda Dothraki guidata da un drago colossale non può che galvanizzarmi a manetta.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sta sulle palle Dany?



Non saprei, io vorrei che mi stesse sulle palle


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Maggio 2017)

Ho appena letto che la stagione finale sarà di 6 episodi e non 7. Già 14 episodi da qui alla fine mi sembravano pochi, figuriamoci 13. Praticamente una stagione sola spezzata in due anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che la stagione finale sarà di 6 episodi e non 7. Già 14 episodi da qui alla fine mi sembravano pochi, figuriamoci 13. Praticamente una stagione sola spezzata in due anni.



E' esattamente così, una stagione finale spezzata in 2 atti.

Il piano originale è sempre stato di 7 stagioni, ciò fu deciso qualche anno fa quando gli autori e Martin si riunirono per due settimane a casa di Martin, per discutere degli eventi dei libri inediti da inserire nella serie (e delle differenze). Scherzando gli autori dissero_ "7 Kingdoms. 7 Gods. 7 Books. 7 Seasons"._
La HBO però voleva continuare ancora per altri anni per sfruttare il successo del brand, e giunsero a questo compromesso. Paradossalmente avremo 3 episodi in più di quelli previsti (e un finale probabile di 2 ore).
Seconda motivazione ufficiale, le mega battaglie e i mega eventi dell'ultima stagione non potevano essere girati con il budget di una sola stagione di produzione. I 7 episodi di quest'anno hanno richiesto comunque lo stesso tempo di riprese di 10 episodi, e nel complesso un budget leggermente superiore a quello della stagione 6.
In questi giorni gli attori principali hanno dichiarato di avere paradossalmente recitato molto di più rispetto al passato, perchè più storie convergono tra loro e non ci saranno più decine di storyline spezzettate.

Sicuramente il ritmo sarà più veloce e ci saranno dialoghi in meno, la perplessità sui pochi episodi è legittima (tutti hanno questo pensiero).
Ma tenderei a non preoccuparmi troppo della cosa. La storia della serie è già pianificata da tempo e sanno quello che fanno. Poi sinceramente giunti nelle fase finali preferisco avere meno filler possibili. La storia di Arya a Braavos, per esempio, è stata tirata per le lunghe all'inverosimile, per non parlare di Meereen.
Vedremo cosa succederà, all'inizio era lecito aspettarsi un 2/3 stagioni con Dany sul trono ma ipotizzo che le cose andranno molto diversamente da come previsto.

Quello che a me sta sugli zebedei è l'attesa di un altro anno per vedere la parte finale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Giugno 2017)

Dal sito HBO:

Episodio 6: 1 ora e 12 minuti
Episodio 7 (finale di stagione): 1 ora e 22 minuti


----------



## Hellscream (21 Giugno 2017)

Trailer #2 is here!! Ho l'hype a 2943924902385498723489


----------



## Hellscream (21 Giugno 2017)

Abbiamo anche i poster dei personaggi, di seguito alcuni


----------



## juventino (21 Giugno 2017)

Quando azzo arriva il 17?


----------



## Hellscream (21 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quando azzo arriva il 17?



Questo secondo trailer è SPETTACOLO PURO!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Trailer #2 is here!! Ho l'hype a 2943924902385498723489


----------



## Hellscream (23 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi allora? Nessun commento?  [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]


----------



## Jaqen (23 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi allora? Nessun commento?  [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]



Siamo tutti ancora in bagno


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi allora? Nessun commento?  [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]



A sto giro ho deciso di vedere ZERO trailer e gustarmi tutto quando arriverà, quindi sono un verginello 
Comunque, come ho già detto altre volte, io voglio i dannati libri.


----------



## Butcher (23 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi allora? Nessun commento?  [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]



In questi trailer sembra tutto così lineare che ci sarà sicuramente qualche colpo di scena mostruoso!
Uno già lo posso immaginare! 



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A sto giro ho deciso di vedere ZERO trailer e gustarmi tutto quando arriverà, quindi sono un verginello
> Comunque, come ho già detto altre volte, io voglio i dannati libri.



A chi lo dici, c'è hype vero per quelli!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi allora? Nessun commento?  [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]



Sto soffrendo come un cane ma il secondo trailer non lo guardo mai, non voglio più anticipazioni.

Il mio dannato problema è che a fine luglio vado via fino a settembre, e non voglio vedere gli episodi in giro con schifosi streaming... sia maledetto chi ha pensato la programmazione ad agosto...


----------



## Hellscream (23 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sto soffrendo come un cane ma il secondo trailer non lo guardo mai, non voglio più anticipazioni.
> 
> Il mio dannato problema è che a fine luglio vado via fino a settembre, e non voglio vedere gli episodi in giro con schifosi streaming... sia maledetto chi ha pensato la programmazione ad agosto...



Amico mio, ti capisco ma ti perdi uno dei migliori, se non il miglior trailer mai fatto  ma ripeto, capisco il tuo punto di vista


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Amico mio, ti capisco ma ti perdi uno dei migliori, se non il miglior trailer mai fatto  ma ripeto, capisco il tuo punto di vista



Per far capire quanto sono malato per questa serie, sono due giorni che metto in loop il trailer con solo l'audio, immaginandomi le scene dagli effetti sonori e fantasticando 
E così facendo ho ovviamente sentito la frase finale sul "lone wolf", mi è bastata solo quella per mandarmi in coma da hype.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per far capire quanto sono malato per questa serie, sono due giorni che metto in loop il trailer con solo l'audio, immaginandomi le scene dagli effetti sonori e fantasticando
> E così facendo ho ovviamente sentito la frase finale sul "lone wolf", mi è bastata solo quella per mandarmi in coma.



Senza parlare della musica che hanno scelto come sottofondo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2017)

Le prime voci dicono che gli ultimi 6 episodi della stagione finale saranno tutti della lunghezza di 80 minuti, 6 mini-film come nella serie Sherlock.
Lato negativo, per realizzarli potrebbe volerci ben più del previsto. Si parla di fine 2018 o 2019.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Luglio 2017)

aspetto con ansia il libro
ma ho l'hype per la nuova stagione dalla scorsa estate...
manca poco...
voglio sapere TUTTOOOOO


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2017)

Ormai ci siamo ragazzi


----------



## Hellscream (16 Luglio 2017)

#WinterIsHere


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2017)

Già messo in registrazione l'episodio alle 03.00 di notte.


----------



## de sica (17 Luglio 2017)

Tra un ora si parte.. e se qualcuno spoilerasse di prima mattina?


----------



## Jaqen (17 Luglio 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Allora, ottimo al solito Arya 
Vediamo se Ditocorto si incunea tra Jon e Sansa, ci proverà e in un primo momento ce la farà
Tralascio Ed Sheeran, spero sia già finita qua la sua storia in GoT...mentre Jim Broadbent   lo amo.
Cersei ed Euron?? Mah.
Daenerys mi sta sulle balle, pesantemente.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2017)

Io sto provando a scaricarlo, ma l'unico torrent HD che trovato va lentissimo


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Luglio 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Classico primo episodio introduttivo con poca azione. Littlefinger andrebbe impiccato il prima possibile, ma ovviamente non lo faranno e lo prenderanno in quel posto


----------



## Jaqen (17 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Classico primo episodio introduttivo con poca azione. Littlefinger andrebbe impiccato il prima possibile, ma ovviamente non lo faranno e lo prenderanno in quel posto





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



classico, anche se penso che l'amore che ha Sansa verso Jon sia talmente più forte che littlefinger non riuscirà alla fine a corromperla. Cmq casata dei Frey distrutta


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Luglio 2017)

Non nel primo...

Ma ci sarà un ritorno a sorpresa...

Segnatevelo


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Luglio 2017)

Sono un divoratore di serie TV , ieri ho visto le prime 2 puntate della prima stagione . 

Vediamo se mi prende e mi sparo tutte le stagioni in 1 mese hahaha


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono un divoratore di serie TV , ieri ho visto le prime 2 puntate della prima stagione .
> 
> Vediamo se mi prende e mi sparo tutte le stagioni in 1 mese hahaha


Lollo se ti prende la serie leggiti il libro, a me la serie TV non piace granchè, hanno cambiato una marea di cose.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2017)

7x01


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Arya non la ferma più nessuno 
Ero convintissimo che alla fine facesse fuori anche il gruppetto di Lannister sbarbati, ma è ancora in tempo 

Euron completamente fuori di testa, degno compagno di Cersei. E' una mina vagante e una variabile impazzita, ne prevedo delle belle.
Jaime ancora non si sveglia e resta attaccato alla sottana, cosa ci vuole per smuoverlo? 

Ora che Jon viene avvisato del deposito di vetro di drago a Dragonstone si profila il grande incontro atteso dall'inizio.. _ice and fire_ 

Non riesco ancora a inquadrare il Mastino e il ruolo che potrà avere... molto interessante il suo dualismo con il fuoco, chissà cosa gli aspetta.

Ah, i giganti in mezzo ai White Walker


----------



## The Ripper (17 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 7x01
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



il nemico numero 1 di Jon è... Sansa. Sta diventando simile a Cersei e punta al Trono di Spade. Jon no... ma lei lo vede sicuramente come un ostacolo.
nella prossima puntata, intanto, Arya nella terra dei fiumi, lì dove lasciò andare Nymeria... prevedo un grande ritorno.
non solo... primo grande incontro per danaerys con dorne mi sa...


----------



## Raryof (17 Luglio 2017)

Aspetto la versione italiana come sempre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2017)

Ah due cose che ho scoperto solo ora:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



- Il padre e la figlia che seppellisce il Mastino erano stati incontrati in passato, quando viaggiava con Arya.
Il Mastino li aveva derubati nonostante fosse stato accolto come ospite.

- Nel libro di Sam si vede la daga di Littlefinger con cui si tentò di uccidere Bran, azione per la quale fu poi accusato Tyrion.


----------



## juventino (17 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ah due cose che ho scoperto solo ora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sam secondo me rischia davvero di morire a sto giro. I maestri della Cittadella non credo la prenderanno bene che ha sbirciato in quel reparto riservato e la daga non è un buon segno.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Allora, solita prima puntata introduttiva e di ripresa dei personaggi come al solito..

Ho trovato la parte di Ed Sheeran inutile, quasi minuti buttati... Molto interessante la invece la parte Euron/Cersei che sembrano fatti l'uno per l'altra. La parte di Daenerys praticamente l'avevamo già vista tutta già nei trailer 
E ho visto TROPPI riferimenti alla barriera che a sto giro mi sa casca..

P.S. Arya


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ah due cose che ho scoperto solo ora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non so se è stato detto nello show, ma la daga di LF è Valyriana, motivo per cui si trova in quel libro.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi conoscete qualche sito dove trovare stream/download in HD? Oggi ho fatto una fatica bestia a trovarne uno...


----------



## ralf (17 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi conoscete qualche sito dove trovare stream/download in HD? Oggi ho fatto una fatica bestia a trovarne uno...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



zooqle.com


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> zooqle.com



Purtroppo manco qua c'è il sub ita sigh  Grazie per il link comunque!


----------



## ralf (17 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Purtroppo manco qua c'è il sub ita sigh  Grazie per il link comunque!



I subs li applichi direttamente da Vlc...


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> I subs li applichi direttamente da Vlc...



Si quello lo so, però li cercavo già integrati per vederlo su tv/proiettore


----------



## Raryof (17 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi conoscete qualche sito dove trovare stream/download in HD? Oggi ho fatto una fatica bestia a trovarne uno...



Te lo mando via pm.


----------



## ralf (17 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Si quello lo so, però li cercavo già integrati per vederlo su tv/proiettore



In hd già subbati non ne trovi, sono quasi tutti sd.


----------



## Butcher (17 Luglio 2017)

A parte l'inizio puntata noiosetta di introduzione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Luglio 2017)

Puntata non male, però alla fine sono insoddisfatto. Speravo ci fosse un ritmo più veloce. Da qui alla fine di stagione mancano 6 episodi ora, come cavolo faranno se non velocizzano i tempi di tutti gli episodi?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Luglio 2017)

Dimenticavo una cosa fondamentale. Ma di Gendry?

Si saprà mai qualcosa? E' totalmente sparito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Non so se è stato detto nello show, ma la daga di LF è Valyriana, motivo per cui si trova in quel libro.



Si lo aveva detto Littlefinger o Varys nella prima stagione, non ricordo quale dei due.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2017)

Dalla 5x10.. foreshadowing 


> SAMWELL
> But the
> dragonglass
> ...
> ...


----------



## Morghot (19 Luglio 2017)

Premetto che io ho perso onestamente un po' di interesse per sta serie a causa di vari fattori, speravo rimaneva una cosa legata ai libri (vabbè colpa di cicciomartin qui che ci mette 30anni) e varie situazioni sbrigate troppo velocemente o malino (per me) durante l'ultima stagione specialmente e temo molto queste due ultime stagioni da così pochi episodi, si andrà troppo veloce.

Detto questo la puntata tutto sommato mi è piaciuta e lo seguirò sicuramente ancora; il dramma è che non ci sto più dietro alle millanta teorie e faccio una fatica boia a ricordare tutti i nomi/luoghi ecc  .

Comunque non so voi ma io faccio uno spudorato tifo per morte violenta di tutta la combriccola dei draghi, daenerys e il suo strapotere è riuscita pure a farmi odiare tyrion e varys lol.

Non so più cosa augurarmi per il finale, all'inizio sia leggendo i libri che guardando la serie il mio pupillo era jon snow ora non ne son tanto sicuro, comincio a bramare un finale cattivissimo e la morte di tutti i "buoni"  (fra virgolette apposta ben sappiamo che non esistono veri buoni o veri cattivi, specialmente in GoT, però insomma ci siamo capiti asd )


----------



## Jaqen (19 Luglio 2017)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Premetto che io ho perso onestamente un po' di interesse per sta serie a causa di vari fattori, speravo rimaneva una cosa legata ai libri (vabbè colpa di cicciomartin qui che ci mette 30anni) e varie situazioni sbrigate troppo velocemente o malino (per me) durante l'ultima stagione specialmente e temo molto queste due ultime stagioni da così pochi episodi, si andrà troppo veloce.
> 
> Detto questo la puntata tutto sommato mi è piaciuta e lo seguirò sicuramente ancora; il dramma è che non ci sto più dietro alle millanta teorie e faccio una fatica boia a ricordare tutti i nomi/luoghi ecc  .
> 
> ...



Idem!


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Luglio 2017)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Premetto che io ho perso onestamente un po' di interesse per sta serie a causa di vari fattori, speravo rimaneva una cosa legata ai libri (vabbè colpa di cicciomartin qui che ci mette 30anni) e varie situazioni sbrigate troppo velocemente o malino (per me) durante l'ultima stagione specialmente e temo molto queste due ultime stagioni da così pochi episodi, si andrà troppo veloce.
> 
> Detto questo la puntata tutto sommato mi è piaciuta e lo seguirò sicuramente ancora; il dramma è che non ci sto più dietro alle millanta teorie e faccio una fatica boia a ricordare tutti i nomi/luoghi ecc  .
> 
> ...



Si sta andando verso un'alleanza Jon-Dany. D'altronde i draghi sarebbero un'arma pazzesca contro i WW. E chissà che non ci scappi un matrimonio tra zia e nipote, in pieno stile Targaryen


----------



## Morghot (20 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Idem!





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si sta andando verso un'alleanza Jon-Dany. D'altronde i draghi sarebbero un'arma pazzesca contro i WW. E chissà che non ci scappi un matrimonio tra zia e nipote, in pieno stile Targaryen


Ahah quotato a 1.01 ... comunque qualche nome grosso deve crepare prima della fine, è il bello di sta serie non possono deludermi.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Luglio 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)






Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Si sta andando verso un'alleanza Jon-Dany. D'altronde i draghi sarebbero un'arma pazzesca contro i WW. E chissà che non ci scappi un matrimonio tra zia e nipote, in pieno stile Targaryen*



lo spero, anche se credo che Jon non si siederà mai sul Trono di Spade... O muore o resta a governare il Nord.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> lo spero, anche se credo che Jon non si siederà mai sul Trono di Spade... O muore o resta a governare il Nord.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per me morirà Daenerys, non in questa stagione magari, ma la vedo improbabile che Jon muoia, è destinato a togliere di mezzo il Re della Notte


----------



## Jaqen (24 Luglio 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Boom! Ogni colpo alla super armata di Dany per me è una gran vittoria


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Luglio 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Missandei 
Scommetto che a Grey Worm è ricresciuto 
Ben fatto Euron, con un colpo solo ha tolto Dorne ed i ribelli Greyjoy dallo scacchiere di Dany.


----------



## juventino (24 Luglio 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma solo a me lo spot di Dove piazzato da Sky proprio al culmine della scena tra Verme Grigio e Missandei ha fatto sbracare?


----------



## The Ripper (24 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non solo... è altamente probabile che Cersei ora avrà Dorne e il suo esercito, avendo la loro "sovrana"
Equilibrio ristabilito direi. I Tarly, che finora non abbiamo visto, sono fortissimi, grande esercito, grandi arcieri... La vedo male per qualcuno dei draghi.
Intanto nella prossima puntata gustiamoci il fatidico incontro!!!


----------



## Gekyn (24 Luglio 2017)

Scusate non si può fare il tifo per cersei.....


----------



## Jaqen (24 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Motivo per cui Euron (che non è un semplice pazzo ubriacone come viene rappresentato nei telefilm) è un fenomeno


----------



## Jaqen (24 Luglio 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Scusate non si può fare il tifo per cersei.....



Ma neanche per Dany. Per quello tifo the king of the night


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Missandei lo farebbe rizzare anche a Signorini


----------



## Gekyn (24 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma neanche per Dany. Per quello tifo the king of the night



è destinato a sciogliersi.....


----------



## Gekyn (24 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Missandei lo farebbe rizzare anche a Signorini



Questo non lo so, di sicuro a me lo ha fatto rizzare......


----------



## Jaqen (24 Luglio 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> è destinato a sciogliersi.....



Può essere ma non può essere così facile batterli.. spero


----------



## Hellscream (24 Luglio 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata con una decisa accelerazione direi! L'incontro tra Dany e Jon era fin troppo scontato dai, non credo sia una sopresa.. Ovviamente nel momento in cui Jon è partito, Baelish ha subito messo Sansa in tiro  Da qui mi sa capiremo se Sansa è DAVVERO maturata e cambiata.. Non mi aspettavo la battaglia finale devo dire (ne Melisandre da Dany!), mi sa che quindi il "dono" di Euron a Cersei sarà l'ultima Serpe o Ellaria stessa..

P.S. Missandei quanto sei BBBBBONA


----------



## Jaqen (24 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Arya aiuterà la sorella a non far troppi casini


----------



## Hellscream (24 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Arya aiuterà la sorella a non far troppi casini





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma infatti io penso che sia lui a voler fare "casini" con lei


----------



## Morghot (28 Luglio 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Scusate non si può fare il tifo per cersei.....


Presente  Più che per cersei faccio il tifo per i lannister ed essendo la regina mi tocca. Ma non mi sta poi tanto antipatica come agli inizi comincio a simpatizzare per lei lol.
Jaime è il mio pupillo fin da quando ho letto i libri e continuo a sperare in un suo colpo anche se non è mai stato nei suoi interessi governare quindi boh è tutto da vedere, non escludo neanche che sia proprio lui in futuro ad accoppare la regina per quanto assurdo possa sembrare.

Comunque gli ovvi timori che avevo si materializzano cominciano ad andare veloce per finire le cose in queste poche puntate che rimangono  .


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Luglio 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho visto oggi le prime due puntate. Non hanno regalato grosse emozioni se non per:

- Lo sterminio dei Frey da parte di Arya;
- L'attacco di Euron nei confronti della flotta di Yara Greyjoy;
- Missandei 

Dalle prossime puntate mi aspetto parecchio, anche perche ne mancano solo 5 alla fine...


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Luglio 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Da lettore mi sembra impossibile il tradimento di Randyll Tarly nei confronti dei Tyrell. Bah.
Piantati i primi semini della relazione Dany-Jon, ormai è inevitabile.
E Bran è conciato malino


----------



## juventino (31 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Diciamo che dipende dalla fine che faranno i Tyrell nei libri. Al momento pare impensabile anche a me. Invece il fatto che Olenna riveli a Jaime chi ha cospirato per ammazzare Joffrey lo vedo molto come farina del sacco di Martin (se mai riuscirà a far uscire almeno WoW).
Jon-Dany inevitabile, anche perché adesso lei ha davvero un bisogno disperato degli uomini del Nord.
Sarebbe bello se pure Arya riuscisse a tornare a Winterfell.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (31 Luglio 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Visto ora la 3 puntata, direi che le cose non si sono messe molto bene per la nostra cara madre dei draghi  

Alla fine per sconfiggere Cersei penso servira' proprio l'aiuto del Nord e il fatto che e' stato concesso a Jon di prelevare il vetro di drago, e' un primo passo verso una futura e prospera alleanza.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la strategia di tyrion per ora fallimentare
anche se jaime ha detto una cosa "castel granito non conta un kaiser, abbiamo distrutto la loro flotta e per andare via dovranno attraversare praticamente tutta westeros. ergo, attenendosi anche al trailer, si prospetta una battaglia in campo aperto. 
ma i dothraki in campo aperto sono fortissimi... in più c sono i draghi.
e mi ricordo una scena del trailer in cui jaime cavalca in un campo in fiamme e pieno di cadaveri. probabilmente già la prossima puntata, con l'attacco di daenerys al convoglio che trasporta il denaro dei tyrell.
insomma... ci dobbiamo aspettare 4 puntate mastodontiche.
sono sicuro che sia la battaglia per approdo del re che quella contro il re della notte non è qualcosa che vedremo in questa stagione. non vedo come organizzare 7 puntate della prossima stagione solo con la battaglia contro il re della notte. d'altro canto mi sembra troppa roba mettere 2 grandi battaglie in solo 7 puntate
vedremo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (31 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ripper ti consiglio di sistemare lo spoiler altrimenti scatenerai l'ira di parecchi qua dentro ahahahah

Per il resto, io non ho seguito in precedenza alcun trailer per evitare ogni tipo di spoiler e lo scenario che ipotizzavo si basava solo su quello che avevo visto in questi primi 3 episodi. In base a quello che dici, non ci resta altro che aspettare gia il quarto episodio e gustarci la scena!


----------



## Hellscream (31 Luglio 2017)

7x03



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gran puntata. All'inizio l'atteggiamento di Dany da quasi fastidio, sembra che vada avanti ormai per inerzia, anzi, forse è meglio dire per titoli... Ormai però mi sembra scontata l'alleanza con Jon (e non solo l'alleanza....). Bran ormai pare un pezzo di ghiaccio  rivede la sorella dopo anni e tra tutti i ricordi sceglie quello dello stupro  Cersei sempre più mina vagante "sono la regina quindi faccio il ca che mi pare". Secondo me comunque ci sarà almeno una battaglia grossa, perchè se no non si spiega tutto questo gran risparmio su addirittura 2 battaglie (Castel Granito e Alto Giardino). Dipartita di Olenna degnissima del personaggio, vedremo come andranno avanti le cose.


----------



## Butcher (31 Luglio 2017)

L'unica cosa che pretendo sono più scene con Bran, mi fa venire la pelle d'oca ogni volta.


----------



## juventino (1 Agosto 2017)

A quanto pare sarebbero già stati hackerati gli script dell'ottava stagione


----------



## Butcher (1 Agosto 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> A quanto pare sarebbero già stati hackerati gli script dell'ottava stagione



Sicuro? Io ho letto solo di alcune puntate della 7°


----------



## juventino (1 Agosto 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Io ho letto solo di alcune puntate della 7°



Diciamo che non è una cosa "ufficiale". Per il momento quelli che hanno letto questi presunto leak dell'ottava sostengono che se si tratta di un fake è decisamente ben fatto (hanno lasciato intendere che nel materiale trafugato ci sarebbero persino informazioni riguardo futuri spin-off).


----------



## The Ripper (1 Agosto 2017)

raga ma se escono le puntate leakate online ce le passiamo, vero?


----------



## Hellscream (1 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> raga ma se escono le puntate leakate online ce le passiamo, vero?



Non penso avrebbero una gran qualità in caso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2017)

Non mi stupirebbe, l'intera stagione 7 è stata leakata da ottobre 2016 e proprio l'altro giorno la HBO aveva confermato come gli script della 8 fossero scritti e conclusi.

Io che sono un combattente feroce anti-spoiler, neanche guardo i trailer, non posso che rabbrividire di fronte all'eventualità della stagione finale leakata... anche perchè si parla di 2019 per la messa in onda. Sarebbe impossibile non beccarsi spoiler da qualche idota random.

Tornando alla stagione attuale, episodio 3 favoloso. Unica critica, tanto per dire qualcosa che non sia sempre positivo, è che a me non piacciono mai le battaglie offscreen, ma grosse battaglie immagino potrebbero arrivare nei prossimi 4 episodi, quindi attendo pazientemente!

Ah, dei cosidetti "teletrasporti" che criticano tanto in giro a me non frega nulla. Anzi, meglio così. Prima ci si lamentava perchè i viaggi duravano intere stagioni e ci si addormentava, ora tagliano le cose inutili e ci si lamenta del contrario? Non va mai bene niente.
E in ogni caso Cersei dice all'Iron Bank che ci vorranno due settimane per restituire il debito (i soldi saccheggiati a Highgarden), quindi dalla scena di Euron a King's landing e gli attacchi a Casterly e Highgarden passa circa una settimana (ipotizzando un viaggio di andata e ritorno per Jaime appunto in due settimane)

La cosa che più mi ha intrigato di questo episodio è stata però la profezia fatta a Varys! Pensate che lui sapesse già qualcosa? Sappiamo che il demone a cui avevano offerto i suoi testicoli gli aveva sussurrato qualcosa, ma noi non abbiamo mai saputo cosa...

Ora però vado in ferie, ci risentiamo per il season finale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2017)

E questa nuova versione di Rains of Castamere?


----------



## kYMERA (1 Agosto 2017)

Bella puntata anche se sulla battaglia di Castel Granito mi aspettavo qualcosina di più.


----------



## juventino (4 Agosto 2017)

La 7x04 sarebbe stato reso disponibile online da qualche hacker che ha attaccato HBO pochi giorno fa. Se qualcuno ha fatto "buona caccia" condivida il bottino


----------



## The Ripper (4 Agosto 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> La 7x04 sarebbe stato reso disponibile online da qualche hacker che ha attaccato HBO pochi giorno fa. Se qualcuno ha fatto "buona caccia" condivida il bottino



mi accodo


----------



## Hellscream (4 Agosto 2017)

Io qualcosa ho visto  ovviamente la qualità era quella che era... ma vi dico di aspettarvi cose medio/grosse


----------



## DR_1 (4 Agosto 2017)

Veramente incredibile,tra l'altro non è nemmeno la prima volta che succede (quinta o sesta stagione se non erro)

Ancor più incredibile è che non hanno "leakato" solo il quarto ma pure il quinto episodio.
La qualità è pessima, meglio attendere versioni migliori che certamente non tarderanno ad arrivare..


----------



## Hellscream (4 Agosto 2017)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Veramente incredibile,tra l'altro non è nemmeno la prima volta che succede (quinta o sesta stagione se non erro)
> 
> Ancor più incredibile è che non hanno "leakato" solo il quarto ma pure il quinto episodio.
> La qualità è pessima, meglio attendere versioni migliori che certamente non tarderanno ad arrivare..



Ah c'è pure la 5? e dov'è? io ho trovato solo la 4...


----------



## DR_1 (4 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ah c'è pure la 5? e dov'è? io ho trovato solo la 4...



Apparentemente online c'è solo il quarto episodio per ora..
In molti però riportano per certo anche il leak dell'episodio 5 (che forse devono ancora rilasciare), può essere in serata come può essere domani o domenica, chissà.


----------



## juventino (4 Agosto 2017)

Raga ormai è fruibilissimo. Chi vuole anticipare può farlo senza problemi anche da se (diciamo che ci siamo capiti).



Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io qualcosa ho visto  ovviamente la qualità era quella che era... ma vi dico di aspettarvi cose medio/grosse



7x04


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Diciamo che adesso si capisce perché hanno risparmiato per Castelgranito ed Altogiardino della scorsa puntata 
Comunque uno dei migliori episodi di tutta la serie in generale imho. Stavolta D&D hanno azzeccato tutto: dal ritorno di Arya alla scena della grotta tra Jon e Dany (la loro alchimia potrebbe risultare un po' forzata, ma mi rendo conto che devono stringere) fino alla battaglia tra le forze dei Lannister e Dany.
Adesso voglio proprio vedere chi avrà il coraggio di restare fedele a Cersei dopo aver visto in azione un drago.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Agosto 2017)

7x04



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bronn è il mio personaggio preferito. Assolutamente. MVP della puntata


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Agosto 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per me Bran gode un casino a mandare in paranoia la gente  Anche Littlefinger era turbato 
Speriamo che sia tutto a posto con Drogon, abbiamo appena iniziato a divertirci.
Ah, Cercei che ingaggia la Golden Company? Altra prova che ormai show e libri sono due entità totalmente diverse.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Agosto 2017)

Sto ridendo da mezz'ora


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Agosto 2017)

Viste le puntate 2-3-4 in fila. Ero commosso, finalmente grandi movimenti nella trama



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sam che cura Ser Jorah 

Jamie che prova l'assalto a Dany 

Bran che ritorna e sa tutto 

Arya che tiene testa a Brienne 

Dany che fa l'arrosto coi nemici 



Davvero sono commosso. 3 ore volate come niente, voglio vedere subito il seguito.

Mi auguro che riescano a chiudere la vicenda dei sette regni in questa stagione e che la prossima sia tutta per il Night King


----------



## Jaqen (14 Agosto 2017)

COSA HO APPENA VISTO


----------



## Butcher (15 Agosto 2017)

Questa serie è un enorme fanservice ormai.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Agosto 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntatone il 7x05 raga, uno dei miei preferiti in assoluto per come ha operto più punti della trama, anche se hanno viaggiato alla velocità della luce in certi momenti eheh, comunque diventa sempre più bello e siamo già alla settima stagione, veramente una gran serie!!!


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2017)

Hanno leakato anche la 7x06


----------



## Butcher (16 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Hanno leakato anche la 7x06



Vista!

OMFG!!!!


----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vista!
> 
> OMFG!!!!



Sssh, io aspetto domani per vederla con gli amici


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Agosto 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vista!
> 
> OMFG!!!!


Vista cosa? la sceneggiatura o intendi la puntata vera e propria??


----------



## Butcher (16 Agosto 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Vista cosa? la sceneggiatura o intendi la puntata vera e propria??



Puntata.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Agosto 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Puntata.


Vista proprio adesso!


----------



## Butcher (16 Agosto 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Vista proprio adesso!





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ora sono proprio nella me. Il drago sarà usato per distruggere la barriera e Jon non farà una bellissima figura al Nord.
Ancora molto tediante la storyline di Sansa.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Agosto 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A questo punti sì, sono nella me. Ma non so fino a che punto "fidarmi"...in questa stagione gli equilibri cambiano addirittura da una puntata all'altra. Dopo la trappola alla flotta e a Verme Grigio sembrava si mettesse bene per Cersei. Ma è bastato l'attacco alle finanze in viaggio destinate alla banca di fferro per ribaltare tutto e addirittura dare la certezza di vittoria a Daenerys. 

Certo che da questa nuova puntata il re della notte sembra piuttosto imbattibile. Tra l'altro (se ho visto bene) dove passa lui il fuoco si sposta...diciamo che ha pochi punti deboli. Ma soprattutto non si sa chi ca è


----------



## Butcher (16 Agosto 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho letto un paio di teorie a riguardo, una è intrigante e verosimile. Se vuoi saperla sono qui!


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Agosto 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ho letto un paio di teorie a riguardo, una è intrigante e verosimile. Se vuoi saperla sono qui!


Certo che voglio saperla!


----------



## Butcher (17 Agosto 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Certo che voglio saperla!




Teoria (potrebbe contenere spoiler): 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si dice che il Re della Notte possa essere Bran stesso. Questo, forse alla ricerca di una soluzione disperata,
torna indietro nel tempo ed entra nel corpo dell'uomo che sta per essere trasformato in Estraneo dai ChildrenOF Forest.
Questi però non lo riconoscono e non li credono e trasformano lo stesso il tizio. Bran, essendosi immerso troppo in fondo in questo "viaggio" (non ascoltando gli avvertimenti del vecchio Corvo) rimane bloccato. Il Night King sarebbe quindi quell'uomo governato da Bran e ciò potrebbe anche spiegare la sua attuale capacità di vederlo e di interrompere le sue visioni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Agosto 2017)

Ancora non ho visto le puntate 5 e 6.

Si viene a sapere qualcosa di ufficiale sulla nascita di jon snow? O dovremmo aspettare ancora prima che venga spiegato tutto?



Butcher ha scritto:


> Teoria (potrebbe contenere spoiler):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mi pare una teoria decisamente forzata. Spero sia qualcosa di più semplice e terra terra onestamente.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ancora non ho visto le puntate 5 e 6.
> 
> Si viene a sapere qualcosa di ufficiale sulla nascita di jon snow? O dovremmo aspettare ancora prima che venga spiegato tutto?
> 
> ...



Hanno dato una grossa informazione nella 5... Comunque, guardale al più presto, specie la 6.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2017)

Diciamo che dopo essere andati sui ritmi delle precedenti stagioni per i primi 3-4 episodi dal quinto in poi si corre forse eccessivamente. Avessero mantenuto la struttura di 10 episodi questa e 10 episodi la prossima, non penso proprio che ci saremmo lamentati e sicuramente non era un allungate il brodo. Twd lo è perché oltre ad aver fatto parecchie stagioni,hanno anche allungato il numero di puntate a stagione. 
Tra l'altro hanno corso parecchio, ma ancora un sacco di roba è rimasta appesa e per forza di cose saranno costretti a risolverle in poco tempo, con il rischio di lasciare un po' quel senso di "meh". Ecco speriamo non facciano come con Lost, dove pasticciano la parte finale...

Della 7x06


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



giusto perché tyrion ha detto a Daenerys che era troppo impulsiva, che praticamente la scena dopo lei è andata con tutti e 3 i draghi senza ascoltarlo. Nemmeno nella battaglia precedente era andata con tutti e 3 i draghi. C'è andata ora... :hmm: secondo me è stato un espediente per fargli prendere un drago da parte degli estranei. Comunque due combattimenti con i draghi ci sono stati e per poco non ne perde due, visto che Dragon era stato ferito da Bronn. Che poi quando è volata via e tornata alla barriera, ho visto solo Drogo girare, l'altro drago (rhaegal?) non c'era. Scappato come un cavallo impazzito?


un bel colpo di scena sarebbe stato se fosse stato tyrion a dirgli "vado io, cavalcando un drago"... dimostrando che anche lui in fondo fosse un eroe.

sulle tempistiche di svolgimento ho delle perplessità... quanto hanno impiegato per arrivare al primo scontro con i morti?e quanto ha impiegato per tornare, solo 1gg? Ma sopratutto quanto tempo può aver impiegato il corvo per andare a roccia del drago? In alcuni momenti sembra che più che i corvi, ci siano whatsapp e mail per quanto velocemente le notizie si diffondono... 
E quanto tempo hanno passato la compagnia dell'anello su quello sperone di roccia? A me non è sembrato più di una notte, quindi daenerys può essere arrivata solo volando, per cui come è possibile che c'era pure la nave pronta per tornare... e quanto gli ci vorrà poi? Anche in questa fase non si vedono Draghi intorno alla nave.
E perché non hanno mandato poi un corvo a grande inverno avvisando che il re stava bene e si dirigevano verso un incontro con cercei con morto a seguito? Erano diversi giorni che era sparito senza notizie (se ne lamenta pure Sansa).
I morti comunque finalmente dovrebbero essere quasi arrivati alla barriera, visto che è intervenuto lo zio (pure lui avvisato con WhatsApp) e con il cavallo è arrivato in penso non più di 2-3 ore.

Bella la diatriba tra sorelle, forse un po' troppo sadica è diventata Arya, ma chissà forse è per mettere alla prova Sansa e far uscire allo scoperto Ditocorto.

Ma sopratutto alla fine di questa stagione sicuramente non risolveranno ne la disputa per il trono di spade, come invece pensavo facessero, ne la guerra con i morti. NelLa settima puntata immagino ci sarà solo l'atteso concilio di elrond a gran burrone lol e i morti che passeranno la barriera.

Nelle 5 puntate (sono confermate?) dell'ultima stagione secondo ci sarà troppa carne al fuoco e lascerà molti nodi irrisolti o spiegati troppo velocemente.


----------



## Butcher (21 Agosto 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che dopo essere andati sui ritmi delle precedenti stagioni per i primi 3-4 episodi dal quinto in poi si corre forse eccessivamente. Avessero mantenuto la struttura di 10 episodi questa e 10 episodi la prossima, non penso proprio che ci saremmo lamentati e sicuramente non era un allungate il brodo. Twd lo è perché oltre ad aver fatto parecchie stagioni,hanno anche allungato il numero di puntate a stagione.
> Tra l'altro hanno corso parecchio, ma ancora un sacco di roba è rimasta appesa e per forza di cose saranno costretti a risolverle in poco tempo, con il rischio di lasciare un po' quel senso di "meh". Ecco speriamo non facciano come con Lost, dove pasticciano la parte finale...
> 
> Della 7x06
> ...



Si vabé, nelle tempistiche dell'ultimo episodio bisogna chiudere non un occhio ma tutti e due.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Agosto 2017)

Viste la 5 e la 6. 

A parte il primo episodio moscissimo, per il resto gran ritmo questa stagione. Avesse avuto questo ritmo anche nelle scorse sarebbe stata una cosa epica.

Se penso che il prossimo è l'ultimo episodio di quest'anno sto male.... Si sa se durerà davvero due ore? No perché un episodio di lunghezza normale io non lo accetterei.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Viste la 5 e la 6.
> 
> A parte il primo episodio moscissimo, per il resto gran ritmo questa stagione. Avesse avuto questo ritmo anche nelle scorse sarebbe stata una cosa epica.
> 
> Se penso che il prossimo è l'ultimo episodio di quest'anno sto male.... Si sa se durerà davvero due ore? No perché un episodio di lunghezza normale io non lo accetterei.



Il 7 episodio durerà 1 ora e 20 minuti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Hanno dato una grossa informazione nella 5... Comunque, guardale al più presto, specie la 6.



Che informazione hanno dato? Forse mi e' sfuggita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Agosto 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Che informazione hanno dato? Forse mi e' sfuggita





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quando la donnella bruta di Sam, (non ricordo il nome) leggendo un libro degli archivi, dice che c'è stato l'annullamento del matrimonio di Rhaegar e in seguito un matrimonio segreto


----------



## kYMERA (21 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia, troppe poche puntate questa stagione. Però sarebbe bello facessero le puntate da 90 minuti almeno.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Quando la donnella bruta di Sam, (non ricordo il nome) leggendo un libro degli archivi, dice che c'è stato l'annullamento del matrimonio di Rhaegar e in seguito un matrimonio segreto



Mmm e a cosa fa riferimento? :\

Comunque quanto ***** odio littlefinger?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mmm e a cosa fa riferimento? :\
> 
> Comunque quanto ***** odio littlefinger?






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Rhaegar Targaryen dovrebbe aver avuto una relazione segreta con Lyanna Stark (sorella di ned) ed essere il padre di Jon Snow.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Quando la donnella bruta di Sam, (non ricordo il nome) leggendo un libro degli archivi, dice che c'è stato l'annullamento del matrimonio di Rhaegar e in seguito un matrimonio segreto



Ah sisi, giusto. Ti ringrazio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Agosto 2017)

Comunque c'è un sacco di materiale per fare spin off di GoT. Ci starebbero bene un botto di prequel, uno super antico dove vengono narrate le varie storie della mitologia di GoT. La nascita del re della notte, i figli della foresta, i primi uomini ecc...

Uno sui tempi del Re Folle, con ned stark giovane ecc... Il problema probabilmente è il budget. Vedrei bene una trilogia cinematografica stile signore degli anelli. Mi chiedo se qualcuno ci stia pensando. Potrebbe essere qualcosa di epico se volessero.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mmm e a cosa fa riferimento? :\
> 
> Comunque quanto ***** odio littlefinger?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che se Rhaegar ha fatto annullare il matrimonio con Elia Martell e si è risposato con Lyanna, questo fa di Jon non un ******** Targaryen, ma a tutti gli effetti il legettimo erede al trono, anche prima di sua zia Dany


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è un sacco di materiale per fare spin off di GoT. Ci starebbero bene un botto di prequel, uno super antico dove vengono narrate le varie storie della mitologia di GoT. La nascita del re della notte, i figli della foresta, i primi uomini ecc...
> 
> Uno sui tempi del Re Folle, con ned stark giovane ecc... Il problema probabilmente è il budget. Vedrei bene una trilogia cinematografica stile signore degli anelli. Mi chiedo se qualcuno ci stia pensando. Potrebbe essere qualcosa di epico se volessero.



Sono già in scrittura due spin-off come confermato da Martin.
Ha anche detto che nessuno dei due sarà né sull'ascesa di Robert Baratheon né sulle novelle di Dunk e Egg. Probabilmente uno sarà ambientato ad Essos.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Viste la 5 e la 6.
> 
> A parte il primo episodio moscissimo, per il resto gran ritmo questa stagione. *Avesse avuto questo ritmo anche nelle scorse sarebbe stata una cosa epica.
> *
> Se penso che il prossimo è l'ultimo episodio di quest'anno sto male.... Si sa se durerà davvero due ore? No perché un episodio di lunghezza normale io non lo accetterei.



avesse avuto questo ritmo nelle altre stagioni sarebbe durata 4 stagioni in meno
a livello di sceneggiatura alcune cose sono state imbarazzanti, ma dovuto proprio perché non c'è tempo per dilungarsi (esempio: i personaggi si muovono nel continente come se avessero jet privati... nelle altre stagioni, e nei libri, viene spesso rimarcato il tempo che ci vuole per spostarsi da un luogo all'altro... Ora in un attimo si va da Roccia del Drago al Nord della Barriera... da Dorne a Mereen).


----------



## malos (22 Agosto 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nooo il drago non morto no


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> avesse avuto questo ritmo nelle altre stagioni sarebbe durata 4 stagioni in meno
> a livello di sceneggiatura alcune cose sono state imbarazzanti, ma dovuto proprio perché non c'è tempo per dilungarsi (esempio: i personaggi si muovono nel continente come se avessero jet privati... nelle altre stagioni, e nei libri, viene spesso rimarcato il tempo che ci vuole per spostarsi da un luogo all'altro... Ora in un attimo si va da Roccia del Drago al Nord della Barriera... da Dorne a Mereen).



Sono sottigliezze alla fine, per quanto non sia perfetta la sceneggiatura tutto sommato è buona. 

Per quanto potesse essere "realistico" prima lo scorrere del tempo, c'era proprio la sensazione che non andasse avanti proprio. Questo però nelle stagioni di intermezzo, le prime erano di tutt'altro livello, sia come narrazione, sia come scorrere di eventi. 

Sta cosa dello spostamento è una critica che ho letto più volte, a me non ha proprio dato nessun fastidio, vedere gente in viaggio per mille puntate sarebbe solo una rottura di scatole onestamente parlando.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2017)

Il 27 luglio la 1x1 e oggi la 7x5: ci sono anch'io


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Agosto 2017)

Hanno rovinato una serie che si poteva dire avesse nella sceneggiatura il suo punto migliore : 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



il pubblico ha in mano la serie, gli sceneggiatori hanno in mano un enorme budget a forma di ***** placcato oro ed invece di prendere a cappellate violentissime una serie che poteva essere Meravigliosa hanno deciso di menarselo. 
spero di venire contraddetto in futuro, ma le basi poste in questa puntata (e più o meno in tutta questa stagione anche se fino a ieri ancora riuscivo a difenderla) non fanno presagire nulla di diverso, anzi. 

in generale, in una puntata hanno praticamente ucciso tutto ciò che era GoT. 
sceneggiatura di ferro, incastri tra famiglie, giochi di potere e di dominio, guerre psicologiche e fisiche, sfumata separazione tra Bene e Male perché ognuno aveva le proprie ragioni ed i propri torti, tutti utili nessuno indispensabile quindi non esisteva IL protagonista ma lo erano tutti e non lo era nessuno quindi poteva morire chiunque in qualunque momento e difatti succedeva (uh, se succedeva), personaggi secondari che continuavano ad agire e a vivere off camera e non solo quando li si vedeva, dando così la sensazione che ci fosse davvero un mondo vastissimo pieno di gente che agisce -uno dei pregi di una buona sceneggiatura, secondo me, è quello di farti percepire i personaggi come persone reali che vivono anche mentre non li vedi- rapporti di forza che cambiano, colpi di scena inaspettati e soprattutto personaggi che crescono, che si evolvono. 

non c'è più una sega di tutto ciò. 

una missione suicida che come scopo ha quello -risibile, ma passabile- di recuperare un non-morto per convincere Cersei e Daenerys a non combattere una guerra ma La Guerra, ok. 
peccato però che dei componenti la suddetta missione noi vediamo e conosciamo solo i già noti senza vedere nemmeno in faccia gli altri, che quando muoiono quindi non scatenano nessuna reazione nello spettatore né nei compagni di viaggio (l'unico è Thoros, che era comunque il meno interessante di tutti i noti).
messi lì solo per fare numero, inutilmente. 
c'è la scena mezzo comica dell'orso zombie, la cosa meno riuscita di una CGI finora pressoché perfetta, che uccide uno del gruppo. 

"ehi, chi era quello che è morto?"
"boh, uno." 

poco dopo i nostri si trovano ad affrontare prima un gruppetto di non-morti e scoprono, WOW, che uccidendo un white walker si disintegrano anche quelli da lui "mutati". 
figo! 
ovviamente il fato vuole che ne rimanga solo uno, proprio quell'uno di cui hanno bisogno. 
comodo! 

però nel giro di mezzo minuto ne arrivano altri millemila, e sono *****. 
ma ci sta, va bene, era previsto ed è successo. 

mandano il giovanotto a chiedere aiuto, che ovviamente ci mette un attimo a tornare alla barriera, a piedi, correndo, nella neve, senza nemmeno sapere dove ***** si trovi. 
tralasciando la velocità di comunicazione e reazione che ormai si è capito essere uno dei punti deboli della stagione (navi, corvi e persone che si spostano su un continente alla velocità della ISS) arriva
*dal nulla e al momento giusto!*
Daenerys con i suoi 3 bei draghi incazzati. 

una Daenerys che decide di andare ad aiutare un gruppo di persone che si erano mosse per compiere un'azione che avrebbe dovuto convincerla ad aiutarli? 
ah. 

ma comunque, ok. 
meno ok che in 5 riescano a far fronte a millemila non-morti, in una scena lunga, senza pathos e girata malissimo, dove non si capisce chi si trova dove ad affrontare chi e chi colpisce cosa, e dove come in ogni b-movie che si rispetti ogni "eroe" affronta un "cattivo" alla volta anche se i cattivi potrebbero attaccarne uno in 20 senza problemi, dove i personaggi importanti (Thormund) vengono sopraffatti da una decina di loro ma si salvano e dove i personaggi sacrificabili cadono da una roccia nel modo più idiota possibile. 

"ehi, chi era quello caduto?" 
"boh, uno."

e meno ok il fatto che il fuoco dei draghi incendi i non-morti ma NON faccia sciogliere il lago ghiacciato, lago che incredibilmente la sera prima non era più ghiacciato nonostante stia in un punto dove la temperatura non si alza mai e che si righiacci all'occorrenza per far sì che i non-morti possano camminarci sopra perché, ormai lo sappiamo dalla stagione scorsa, questi scheletrini con l'acqua non vanno d'accordo. 

comunque, il Night King e gli altri white walkers non vengono minimamente scalfiti dal fuoco, anzi, non sono nemmeno sul programma di Daenerys che si occupa di incendiare tutti gli altri, ma mica tutti sennò sarebbe troppo facile, senza ****** minimamente il gruppetto di 5 evidentemente a capo di tutto che stanno lì tranquilli a 100 metri dal delirio a guardare paciosi la situazione. 
il NK ha tutto il tempo di mirare un drago con la sua lancia di ghiaccio e, come nemmeno il campione olimpico di lancio del giavellotto, colpirlo al primo tentativo. 
che ci faceva con quelle lance il NK? 
aveva previsto che sarebbe arrivata Daenerys con i draghi? 
oppure se le porta in giro per sport e guarda caso sono tornate utili? 

ma comunque, si salvano tutti scappando via col drago, non senza prima aver evitato il secondo lancio del giavellottista Night King che, cacchio, stavolta fa cilecca e non senza aver lasciato lì Jon Snow il quale senza nessun motivo plausibile invece di mettersi in salvo resta lì a far fuori qualche scheletrino a caso. 
perché si sa, Drogon può sputare fuoco solo mentre vola, mentre è a terra mica può continuare a farlo attorno a sé evitando tutti i problemi... 
ah, può farlo? ops. 

Jon Snow ricoperto di pellicce affonda nel lago ghiacciato assalito dai non-morti ma, ehi, è Jon Snow, quindi si salva. 
con un'originalissima inquadratura della mano che esce dall'acqua, mai vista prima in nessun film. 
poi però è lì da solo, con gli altri millemila non-morti che non sono andati flambé ma, ehi, è Jon Snow, quindi arriva 
*dal nulla e al momento giusto!* 
lo zio Benjen che con la palletta con la quale giocavano negli anni '90 i punkabbestia al parco sempione fa fuori un po' di scheletrini, gli regala un cavallo (che non si sa come faccia ad essere vivo) e si sacrifica per lui. 

ma mica finisce qui, eh. 

facciamo in tempo a vedere il siparietto Harmony tra Jon e Dany (figa, DANY, ma porcod*o, DANY, ma mado**acane, DANY) alla quale non frega assolutamente nulla di aver perso un "figlio" e che si scoperebbero volentieri subito, tra sguardi languidi ed inquadrature insistite sulle mani intrecciate, con Jon che a quel punto senza nessun ***** di motivo dice che si inginocchierebbe volentieri davanti a lei. 
ed è evidente che anche lei pensa che si inginocchierebbe volentieri davanti a lui, ma non può dirlo perché ok la HBO ma certe cose sono più per PornHub. 
i due sono zia e nipote: in un mondo dove fratello e sorella copulano e si riproducono sarebbe il meno, ma scommetto che la parentela verrà fuori proprio poco prima che Jon possa entrare nella tempesta con la sua spada. 
ci siam capiti. 

ma mica finisce qui, eh. 

vediamo che nel frattempo i non-morti, con l'ausilio di alcune catene ENORMI e PESANTISSIME e LUNGHISSIME che non si sa bene da dove siano spuntate, recuperano il drago dal fondo del lago ghiacciato. 
...ma aspetta, mica non potevano entrare in acqua? 
quindi come hanno fatto a recuperarlo con le catene magiche? 
non si sa. 

e la puntata si conclude con l'occhio del drago che si apre e WOW è blu! 
quindi avremo un drago zombie! 
per niente prevedibile questo pazzesco colpo di scena finale!! 

chissà se vedremo il drago zombie più avanti, d'altra parte alla prima puntata ci hanno tenuto a farci vedere che tra i non-morti c'era un gigante zombie... vi ricordate?
che però non si è visto più. mai più. 
magari si è perso, oppure non è riuscito a passare sotto qualche gola stretta, chissà. 
ma chi se ne frega, no? era figo da vedere. 

...mah.
il pubblico sta decidendo la serie, il pubblico voleva la love story e la sta ottenendo, il pubblico non vuole vedere i pochi personaggi forti morire e lo sta ottenendo, la rete non vuole perdere ascolti e lo sta accontentando in tutto e per tutto. 

bella la fotografia, belle le scenografie, i costumi, gli effetti speciali, la CGI. 
ma erano tutti aspetti belli fin dall'inizio. 
l'ossatura centrale, la sceneggiatura, La Storia di Game of Thrones sta letteralmente andando a ******* verso qualcosa di banale, scontato e ridicolo. 

spero di essere smentito... altrimenti, come ha già detto qualcun altro sul gruppo della pagina, mi girerebbe un po' il ***** aver passato tutti questi anni ad appassionarmi a qualcosa che poi finisce per farmi ridere. 
sì ok, è importante il viaggio e non solo la meta, ma le palle girano comunque.

[nell'immagine creata dal Drenny, l'unica cosa che non è successa e che avrebbe dato un po' di senso al tutto]

Analisi presa da CineFacts


----------



## Hellscream (22 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il 27 luglio la 1x1 e oggi la 7x5: ci sono anch'io



Te ne manca 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Te ne manca 1


L'aspetto in italiano


----------



## Hellscream (22 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'aspetto in italiano



Ah ok


----------



## Schism75 (22 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Hanno rovinato una serie che si poteva dire avesse nella sceneggiatura il suo punto migliore :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come avevo scritto sopra, approvo al 100%. L'unica cosa buona è che le motivazioni finali di Jon, sono state spiegate durante la puntata, anche se superficialmente...


----------



## Hellscream (22 Agosto 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo me comunque, tutta questa storia tra Jon e Daenerys non avrà molta vita.. Sono staconvinto che alla fine Daenerys non ci arriva


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Agosto 2017)

Le critiche che leggo in giro sono veramente eccessive e gratuite, ormai sparare su questa serie su Internet è diventato uno sport su chi trova la sottigliezza più ridicola.

Però non c'è dubbio che questa stagione è un po' deludente e quella che mi sta piacendo di meno. Parlo da mega fan della serie, obiettivamente per ora (vedremo il finale) la metto in fondo alla mia classifica.
Ma non per il ritmo veloce o gli spostamenti rapidi, quelle per me sono cose irrisorie, è giusto che una storia giunta al climax e dopo 7 stagioni vada direttamente al sodo. Di vedere 2/3 episodi con soli spostamenti di personaggi ed eserciti, a questo punto, sinceramente non frega nulla.
Quello che non piace a me è la plot armor riservata ai personaggi principali, e i salvataggi all'ultimissimo secondo in stile deus ex-machina. Quest'anno mi manca la morte improvvisa, il colpo di scena non convenzionale, l'imprevisto, quello che ha reso famoso questa serie.
Esempi:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Jaime che viene salvato all'ultimo secondo da Bronn, Tormund già morto miracolosamente salvato, jon salvato da Benjen, Jorah che guarisce dal greyscale come se niente fosse, i tizi a caso che muoiono nella 7x06 tanto per uccidere qualcuno e salvare i personaggi principali..


Tutto troppo convenzionale, semplice, lineare, sono cadute di stile a cui non eravamo abituati da GOT.

Vedremo il finale, per me ora è 7,5. Tutte le altre stagioni per me sono da 9 o 10, tanto per dire. Compresa la stagione 5 molto criticata anni fa.

Ma ripeto, il ritmo va benissimo così. I problemi sono altri.


----------



## Morghot (22 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Hanno rovinato una serie che si poteva dire avesse nella sceneggiatura il suo punto migliore :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahimè son d'accordo, la puntata 6 ha veramente troppi buchi e troppe assurdità, esagera un po' questa recensione però in linea generale ha ragione.

Va bene che devono muoversi e pure i produttori han detto di aver dovuto sacrificare e forzare molto però molte cose se le potevano risparmiare o pensare meglio dai. Il maratoneta che dopo settimane di marcia al di là della barriera torna in mezza giornata, spediscono il corvo, arriva a dany che si fa mezzo continente per trovarli puntuali nelle enormi distese. 
Sorvoliamo sugli inutili combattimenti 1000 contro 5, evitabilissimi ma vabbè fanno figo ok.
Perchè far sprofondare jon nelle acque gelate per poi farlo tornare 2minuti dopo? Il mastino che dopo che ha guardato nel fuoco adesso torna ad esserne spaventato a morte a caso, cioè troppe stupidate dai e più ci penso più me ne vengono lol.

Comunque niente a me spiace sia un po' svaccata, ancora bella (solo per la curiosità di vedere come finisce) e tutto ma ormai ha perso molto di quello che l'ha resa meritatamente famosa.

La puntata in sé è godibili e mi son gasato pure io lo ammetto in certi frangenti, ed eroici i dialoghi tra tormund e il mastino, però ormai la storia, la trama, i personaggi (tanti e interessanti prima, ormai pochi e il resto divenuto macchiette o comparse), insomma la sceneggiature lascia davvero a desiderare e tutto quello che ha giustamente reso famoso sta serie è andato in vacca ammettiamolo.

@Toby rossonero: quotone, hai espresso meglio di me quello che volevo dire


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le critiche che leggo in giro sono veramente eccessive e gratuite, ormai sparare su questa serie su Internet è diventato uno sport su chi trova la sottigliezza più ridicola.
> 
> Però non c'è dubbio che questa stagione è un po' deludente e quella che mi sta piacendo di meno. Parlo da mega fan della serie, obiettivamente per ora (vedremo il finale) la metto in fondo alla mia classifica.
> Ma non per il ritmo veloce o gli spostamenti rapidi, quelle per me sono cose irrisorie, è giusto che una storia giunta al climax e dopo 7 stagioni vada direttamente al sodo. Di vedere 2/3 episodi con soli spostamenti di personaggi ed eserciti, a questo punto, sinceramente non frega nulla.
> ...



Concordo con te. Rimango perplesso da tutte queste critiche. Dopo ben 7 anni era anche ora di velocizzare un po' tutto.

Per quanto riguarda i salvataggi all'ultimo secondo invece ho una fottuta paura. Non vorrei che tutto questo portasse alla trollata finale per eccellenza. Ci stanno abituando bene e alla fine tack, mega trollata finale.

Mi aspetto tipo DitoCorto che frega tutti, ci rimarrei troppo di sasso 

A me la linearità non dispiace alla fine, non deve esserci per forza il colpo di scena


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2017)

me le son sparate tutte nelle ultime 3 settimane e ora sono alla 7x01... ci siamo quasi


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi, questa stagione ha talmente tanti buchi di trama che neanche l'Emmentaler.
Se prima era eccitato ad ogni puntata ora sbuffo ad ogni scena per le cose insensate che vedo.

E sto maledetto GRRM non starà manco scrivendo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2017)

Questa stagione sta servendo a farci capire quanto sia bravo GRRM. Una volta finito il suo materiale, il team di scrittori di HBO ha cominciato a perdere la bussola.

P.S. Muoviti panzone.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Concordo con te. Rimango perplesso da tutte queste critiche. Dopo ben 7 anni era anche ora di velocizzare un po' tutto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i salvataggi all'ultimo secondo invece ho una fottuta paura. Non vorrei che tutto questo portasse alla trollata finale per eccellenza. Ci stanno abituando bene e alla fine tack, mega trollata finale.
> 
> ...



Che poi c'è anche da considerare il discorso inverso... Cioè, magari non muore nessuno ora, ma questo vorrebbe dire che nei sei episodi rimanenti ci sarà un'ecatombe! Io avevo letto che Martin ha detto che solo 5 personaggi principali arriveranno alla fine, e facendo i conti siamo ben oltre i 5... per come la penso io



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



My 2 cent su Jon, Sansa, Arya, Tyrion e uno fra Jaimie e Cersei... anche se penso più il primo. Daenerys sono troppo convinto che crepa prima


----------



## The Ripper (23 Agosto 2017)

i tempi hanno influenzato tremendamente la sceneggiatura (oltre che la mancanza di un supporto narrativo solido che solo Martin può garantire).
Ma ho studiato sceneggiatura e posso dire che molte delle cose criticate e criticabili non si potevano aggirare facilmente con questi tempi televisivi.
Chi scrive critica cinematografica/televisiva, non ha mai messo mani ad uno script, non si è mai messo dietro una macchina da presa, non sa manco cosa succede nella fase precedente al set.

Alcune cose sono stro.nzate pure, ma sono necessarie per arrivare al momento risolutore? sì. 
Si potevano fare diversamente? Sì. Ci sono i tempi per poterlo raccontare? no.
Quindi ok… buchi di sceneggiatura, ma lo spettacolo resta… UNO SPETTACOLO!

p.s. l’abbiamo capito ed è logico che sia così, che le linee narrative abbiano una struttura ad imbuto. Vanno a convergere ed alcune si consumeranno, termineranno. Nei libri saranno gestite in maniera più lunga, nella serie non può essere così.
Quindi nella prossima puntato aspettiamoci la chiusura di qualche linea narrativa che a questo punto sarebbe fico approfondire se solo ci fossero i tempi. Ma con altre 8 puntate soltanto, giusto per fare un esempio, sarebbe un suicidio rimettere in gioco in maniera prepotente Ditocorto.
p.p.s. la sceneggiatura di GOT, anche di questa stagione e della prossima, è “George Martin approved”, quindi i fighetti hanno poco da ridire...
p.p.p.s. alcuni problemi restano. ma più che buchi di sceneggiatura li definirei errori tecnici...


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i tempi hanno influenzato tremendamente la sceneggiatura (oltre che la mancanza di un supporto narrativo solido che solo Martin può garantire).
> Ma ho studiato sceneggiatura e posso dire che molte delle cose criticate e criticabili non si potevano aggirare facilmente con questi tempi televisivi.
> Chi scrive critica cinematografica/televisiva, non ha mai messo mani ad uno script, non si è mai messo dietro una macchina da presa, non sa manco cosa succede nella fase precedente al set.
> 
> ...



Quoto anche le virgole


----------



## Liuke (23 Agosto 2017)

spoiler 7x06


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



a parte che la scena finale era scontata come non si sa cosa...avevo capito che sarebbe andata a finire cosi dalla puntata precedente. Comunque per quanto riguarda tutta la storia la mia paura è che finisca tutto a tarallucci a vino uniti contro gli estranei e dopo amici come prima.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2017)

Liuke ha scritto:


> spoiler 7x06
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Cersei non si alleerà MAI con gli altri, questo penso sia fuori discussione... Piuttosto sfrutterà proprio questa minaccia degli estranei per togliersi di mezzo un po' di nemici.. Ma dubito fortemente che si metterà seriamente a colloborare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2017)

In ogni caso i leakati che sanno tutto da ottobre dicono che il prossimo episodio da 80 minuti, a parte un paio di punti già spoilerati che non possono riempire tutto l'episodio, resta un mistero totale.

Può darsi davvero che ci scappi la super morte segreta di un personaggio, mantenuta segreto fino alla fine.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In ogni caso i leakati che sanno tutto da ottobre dicono che il prossimo episodio da 80 minuti, a parte un paio di punti già spoilerati che non possono riempire tutto l'episodio, resta un mistero totale.
> 
> Può darsi davvero che ci scappi la super morte segreta di un personaggio, mantenuta segreto fino alla fine.



Io in realtà so che i leakati sanno praticamente tutto del season finale...


----------



## Morghot (23 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questa stagione sta servendo a farci capire quanto sia bravo GRRM. Una volta finito il suo materiale, il team di scrittori di HBO ha cominciato a perdere la bussola.
> 
> P.S. Muoviti panzone.



Ma qualcuno ci spera ancora? Riguardo al panzone dico  . Io no, mi son rassegnato che in un modo o nell'altro non lo finirà mai lol, mi sembra proprio abbia perso interesse e senza più la voglia non vedo come possa far uscire due libri prima della sua dipartita  .

Detto questo George martin approved ha poco senso ormai, ci mancherebbe pure cominci a fare storie o puntare i piedi, ormai la serie deve andare avanti e deve finire, lo sa benissimo anche lui, è ovvio la supervisioni ancora ma è pura formalità cioè non vedo cosa possa fare più che dare il suo benestare, la trama generale è sempre la sua ma non è quello di cui ci si sta lamentando, il dramma è come sta venendo gestita e resa sullo schermo.

Per me molte cose si potevano far meglio e rendere più credibili iper banalmente, gli stessi produttori hanno fatto mea culpa quindi c'è poco da difendere pure loro lo hanno ammesso.

Dai a mente fredda sta ultima puntata è un insieme di no sense e cose a caso micidiale, il più volte citato speedy gonzalez gendry, i corvi e i draghi aerei supersonici, il re della notte che tira il giavellotto al drago in volo quando a 10metri c'ha drogon con tutti sopra, zio ben che spunta a caso per morire l'ennesima volta, salvataggi all'ultimo come se piovessero, le catene giganti degli estranei out of nowhere, cioè cose che singolarmente non darebbero fastidio ma concentrate come è stato ha reso il tutto esageratamente fallato, specialmente a mente fredda.

E tutto questo senza entrare ancora più a fondo nell'analisi della serie in generale, diversi personaggi come ditocorto, varys, lo stesso tyrion, ormai sono l'ombra di quello che erano, inevitabile che molte trame e personaggi si siano messi da parte visti i tempi lo so, è triste ma è un altro discorso.

Comunque sta puntata sta generando una tale quantità di meme, recensioni e deliri che mi stanno facendo scompisciare 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io in realtà so che i leakati sanno praticamente tutto del season finale...



Su WatchersOntheWall il redattore spoileratore con i leak da ottobre (Luka Nieto) dice che solo due grossi eventi sono certi (e ahimè uno ormai l'ho capito anch'io) , tutto il resto è un'incognita che nessuno sa... poi nei commenti altri spoilerati confermano la sua versione.

Ma non ti so dire con sicurezza totale perchè non mi addentro in queste cose, magari hai ragione tu


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su WatchersOntheWall il redattore spoileratore con i leak da ottobre (Luka Nieto) dice che solo due grossi eventi sono certi (e ahimè uno ormai l'ho capito anch'io) , tutto il resto è un'incognita che nessuno sa... poi nei commenti altri spoilerati confermano la sua versione.
> 
> Ma non ti so dire con sicurezza totale perchè non mi addentro in queste cose, magari hai ragione tu



Quale sarebbe quello certo? Quell' "ahimè" non mi piace neanche un po', crepa qualcuno che non "deve"?


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe quello certo? Quell' "ahimè" non mi piace neanche un po', crepa qualcuno che non "deve"?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Credo si riferisca alla caduta della Barriera... Che dopo l'ultima puntata sembra una cosa scontata


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su WatchersOntheWall il redattore spoileratore con i leak da ottobre (Luka Nieto) dice che solo due grossi eventi sono certi (e ahimè uno ormai l'ho capito anch'io) , tutto il resto è un'incognita che nessuno sa... poi nei commenti altri spoilerati confermano la sua versione.
> 
> Ma non ti so dire con sicurezza totale perchè non mi addentro in queste cose, magari hai ragione tu



Quello che pensi tu mi sa che lo pensano un po' tutti dopo la fine dell'ultimo episodio.. comunque nemmeno io mi ci addentro negli spoiler, quindi ci tocca aspettare lunedì e vedere  io personalmente qualche idea ce l'ho, se vuoi te la espongo pure


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe quello certo? Quell' "ahimè" non mi piace neanche un po', crepa qualcuno che non "deve"?



No no, l'"ahimè" è riferito solo al fatto che mi sono spoilerato la cosa. 

Mi incavolo molto quando succede, pensa che artwork e fan art del drago con occhi blu giravano da mesi e mesi dopo i leak, ma io ero riuscito ad evitare il tutto e ad arrivare "vergine" a questa stagione. Stavolta invece proprio mi sono beccato lo spoiler in mezzo a dei commenti innocui. 

Non faccio ulteriori commenti o giudizi su questo spoiler, per non spoilerare niente e anche perchè non so come sarà la scena, per giudicarla bisognerà vedere il contesto e la realizzazione.
Ti metto sotto spoiler una conferma oppure no alla tua domanda, senza dire niente di più.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si, è una morte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quello che pensi tu mi sa che lo pensano un po' tutti dopo la fine dell'ultimo episodio.. comunque nemmeno io mi ci addentro negli spoiler, quindi ci tocca aspettare lunedì e vedere  io personalmente qualche idea ce l'ho, se vuoi te la espongo pure



No il mio spoiler è proprio una cosa quasi imprevedibile al momento...


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No il mio spoiler è proprio una cosa quasi imprevedibile al momento...



Mmh... secondo me



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'unica morte che mi pare moooolto probabile è quella di Ditocorto... la vedo improbabile portare quella storyline all'ultima stagione, anche perchè mi rifiuto di credere che una tra Sansa ed Arya muoia. Di altre morti non me ne vengono in mente onestamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mmh... secondo me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi chiudo in un religioso silenzio.
Sarà vero, sarà falso, Sarah ferguson


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che poi c'è anche da considerare il discorso inverso... Cioè, magari non muore nessuno ora, ma questo vorrebbe dire che nei sei episodi rimanenti ci sarà un'ecatombe! Io avevo letto che Martin ha detto che solo 5 personaggi principali arriveranno alla fine, e facendo i conti siamo ben oltre i 5... per come la penso io
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se qualcuno mi tocca Daenerys faccio saltare le sedi HBO. Però ho troppo la sensazione che la facciano fuori a sto giro.. Speriamo di no


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2017)

Una cosa che non c'entra una sega. Ma Ghost??? Potevano sprecare qualche soldo per farlo vedere ogni tanto con Jon. 



Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mmh... secondo me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se fosse ditocorto sarebbe estremamente banale, morte facile e semplice che non sconvolgerebbe nessuno. La cosa non mi dispiacerebbe solo perché vorrebbe dire che non muore nessuno dei personaggi che mi piacciono. Se la serie non badasse al fanservice ditocorto dovrebbe avere un po' di gloria mi sa. E' decisamente il più astuto li in mezzo. Il fatto che sia riuscito a fregare Arya è emblematico. Mettere le due sorelle contro è stata un'ottima mossa. Ovviamente spero nel fanservice e nella sua morte


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Agosto 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'episodio 7x07 durerà 80 minuti, il titolo è "The Dragon and the Wolf". Possibili riferimenti quindi a Daenerys e Jon, forse solo a Jon, a Rhaegar e Lyanna... L'hype cresce


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Agosto 2017)

Cosa ne pensate della teoria secondo cui (non aprtite se non ve la sentite) 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bran sarebbe il Night King?


Ho letto un articolo a riguardo e alcune cose sembravano convincenti... anche se forse è un tantino esagerata


----------



## Butcher (26 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensate della teoria secondo cui (non aprtite se non ve la sentite)
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Per me la teoria regge anche se così facendo non capisco dove vada a parare la situazione.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Agosto 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Per me la teoria regge anche se così facendo non capisco dove vada a parare la situazione.



Questo è vero.. comunque più la leggo e più mi convince


----------



## de sica (28 Agosto 2017)

BOOOMMM 
Finale settima stagione da sturbo!!


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Allora.. c'è un po' troppo happy ending e si sta tutto delineando in maniera un po' troppo semplice e scontata.

Jamie scappa da Cersei e sarà lui il fratello che ucciderà la regina as the profecy said.

Dany avrà sicuramente un figlio sano da Jon, perché sangue Targaryen, erede completo del Trono di Spade essendo sia lupo che drago. Spero in una morte per Daenerys (e potrebbe anche essere visto che la profezia parlava che rivedrà Khal quando le nascerà un figlio, qualcosa del genere, anche se temo in stile happy ending che ormai sta avvolgendo tutta la serie, che si intenda che il drago morto sarà la via per la nascita del figlioletto di Jon e Dany).... anche se la biondina ha riacquistato qualche punto ultimamente, mi aveva stufato.
Si sposeranno e tutto sarà bello... anche se pensavo che Jon in cuor suo non andasse più con altre donne dopo il grande amore Yigritte, ma forse lei era semplicemente la donna di un'altra vita.

Non riesco a non stimare Cersei, è una stratega sanguinaria gasante a manetta, la amo e come al solito grandissimo Euron che è il più grande pirata dei sette regni.

La morte di Baelish mi è parsa scontata, fighissima per carità ma l'avevo intuito nel momento in cui Arya dice: "Vuoi farlo qui?".

Menzione a parte per il King of The Night. Lo amo, è assolutamente il mio preferito. Ovviamente morirà, ma è implacabile, mi gasa troppo, e ha con sé giganti e ogni bestia possibile inimmaginabile... e avrà metà dei Corvi ora che ne saranno morti a centinaia con il crollo della Barriera, e tutte le popolazioni che stanno tra i Guardiani e Grande Inverno.
Sto rivedendo le puntate con mia morosa che non aveva mai visto niente e Bran piccolino nella seconda stagione parla di una visione di un mare che affogherà tutto il nord. Pensavo potesse essere tutto il ghiaccio che il draghetto scioglie nel mentre distrugge la barriera ma..così non è. Boh.
Non penso sia l'alter ego di Bran, penso piuttosto che Bran sia tornato indietro nel tempo e abbia convinto i Primi Uomini a costruire la Barriera anche se qualcosa non mi torna con il senso temporale dei fatti.

La parte su Theon è ridicola e schifosa, spero muoia al più presto... anche se non penso che Arya lo perdonerebbe. E' la mia ultima speranza.

Insomma, per il 2019, vogliamo qualche morte importante dei buoni (Tyiron, Jon o Dany), di vedere un esercito dei morti incredibile e di vedere Arya uccidere la Montagna


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vista l'ultima. Quasi tutti gli avvenimenti che mi aspettavo sono accaduti. Il concilio di Elrond è andato come atteso. Felice della morte di Ditocorto, francamente inutile in questa stagione e per gli esiti della Grande Guerra. Jon è un pò troppo "messianico" in questo momento. E ancora non ha cavalcato nemmeno un drago. E comunque al via un altro incesto, ora nipote con zia  Nemmeno Beautiful 

Ora hanno tirato in mezzo anche un altro esercito, ma voglio vedere come riescono a mettere insieme tutto nelle 5 puntate dell'ottava stagione, considerando che sicuramente nella prima e nell'ultima difficilmente vedremo combattimenti. E mi pare davvero assurdo che con gli estranei la guerra duri una sola puntata. Boh. Secondo me non rimarranno 5 minuti.


----------



## de sica (28 Agosto 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saranno 6 le puntate nell'ultima stagione


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Saranno 6 le puntate nell'ultima stagione



Vabbeh non cambia molto... Ce ne vorrebbero almeno 8 secondo me...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bello vedere una scena di incesto con la narrazione che si spiega perché si tratta di incesto 
Vorrei capire qual'era il piano dei White Walkers prima di accaparrarsi Viserion. Pensavano di bussare?


----------



## de sica (28 Agosto 2017)

Comunque faccio anch'io la mia considerazione:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la puntata è stata abbastanza lineare fino a 20 minuti dal termine, quando poi ha preso giustamente un'accellerata per movimentare il tutto. Fino a quel momento ero interessato per lo sviluppo delle varie trame, ma non contento perché si stava vedendo poca "carne al fuoco".
Non avevo dubbi sul bluff di cercei, e il fatto che si sia svegliato anche Jamie mi fa piacere, tuttavia rimane oscuro quello che sia successo tra Cercei e Tyrion, subito dopo la frase "sei incinta". Anche perché lui, verso la fine, aveva una faccia un po' cupa.. speriamo non abbi tradito Dan, non sarebbe da lui.
La morte di Littlefinger, ci voleva ma è stata un po' scontata, quindi ha smorzato in parte l'hype. Però ho avuto il dubbio che avesse convinto Sansa fino alle fine, quindi se non altro io ci stavo credendo fino a quando non hanno detto "Baylish" 
Il finale invece mi ha fatto saltare dal divano per la gasatura.
Finalmente si sa la verità su "John" o vorrei dire Aegon Targaryen  , l'unico e legittimo erede al Trono di Spade. Poi vabbè.. il NK che distrugge la barriera a cavallo di Viserion  come pensavo il drago sputa fuoco blu e non ghiaccio (per il momento )
Comunque sto veramente pensando di tifare il Re della Notte nell'ultima stagione perché mi fa troppo gasare  
Adesso vedremo cosa succederà nell'ottava stagione, ma essendoci solo sei puntate credo che verranno velocizzate molte trame. E onestamente qualche morte importante penso la vedremo, a cominciare forse da Cercei. ( se qualcuno può rinfrescarmi la memoria con la profezia)
John Aegon , nome in onore del suo ave il conquistatore, credo che conoscendolo dirà comunque di sentirsi uno stark e figlio di Ned, quando invece non lo è e dovrebbe abbracciare le sue origini. Ma per non andare contro Daenarys sicuramente dirà così. È forse la cosa che odio di più del mutamento in happy ending di tutta la serie. Spero di essere smentito nell'ultima, ma il trono spetterebbe a lui. Comunque ora conta solo "the Great War" quindi aspettiamo questo maledetto anno e mezzo per GoT 8


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque faccio anch'io la mia considerazione:
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Uccisa per mano di un suo fratello minore. E Maggy parla che avrà TRE figli e ancora più importante per me, *TRE* sudari d'oro..


----------



## de sica (28 Agosto 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Uccisa per mano di un suo fratello minore. E Maggy parla che avrà TRE figli e ancora più importante per me, *TRE* sudari d'oro..



Ma fratello minore come sarebbe possibile se sono gemelli? I tre sudari d'oro non dovrebbero esserci già stati? Io infatti credevo fosse una menzogna.. oppure la strega intendeva maschi?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Agosto 2017)

Un po' deluso dal finale di stagione, la puntata è stata ottima, però visto che era l'ultima speravo ancora in qualcosina di più.

Troppo spazio dato a Theon, onestamente non me frega più nulla della sua storia


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma fratello minore come sarebbe possibile se sono gemelli? I tre sudari d'oro non dovrebbero esserci già stati? Io infatti credevo fosse una menzogna.. oppure la strega intendeva maschi?



Nel libro si specifica che Jamie è nato qualche minuto dopo di lei... si, ci sono già stati, ma il figlio di cui lei è incinta?


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Agosto 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Onestamente mi aspettavo qualcosa di più. Stagione molto lineare con pochi colpi di scena. La morte di Littlefinger era talmente scontata che speravo non lo facessero fuori.. Pensavo saltasse la testa di qualche elemento principale. Onestamente mi puzza parecchio il fatto che Tyrion non si sia reso conto che sua sorella stesse bluffando. Poi la sua faccia nel finale potrebbe confermare ciò. Cersei nella sua follia rischia di essere l'unica a restare viva. Jon e Dany.. Mah. Mi sono sempre piaciuti entrambi, ma vederli insieme così fa troppo happy ending. Il vero problema ora è aspettare fino al 2019


----------



## de sica (28 Agosto 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Nel libro si specifica che Jamie è nato qualche minuto dopo di lei... si, ci sono già stati, ma il figlio di cui lei è incinta?



Si, infatti per menzogna intendevo che Cercei fosse incinta per la quarta volta.. eh invece pare lo sia veramente. Magari viene uccisa prima che partorisca


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si, infatti per menzogna intendevo che Cercei fosse incinta per la quarta volta.. eh invece pare lo sia veramente. Magari viene uccisa prima che partorisca



Penso sia probabile. E magari potrebbe essere Arya che vendica Robb. Perché qualche teoria dice che "fratello minore" possa essere inteso come..chiunque


----------



## Butcher (28 Agosto 2017)

Ma qualcuno sa se i leak sulla stagione 8 siano veri? Perché se così fosse siamo ai livello di Un medico in famiglia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Agosto 2017)

Finale stupendo nonostante mi fossi beccato lo spoiler di quella morte...

Resta ancora la stagione che meno preferisco, ma alzo sicuramente di mezzo voto il mio giudizio.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2017)

Che stagione ridicola, la peggiore di tutte. 7 episodi di nulla assoluto, senza contare alcuni dialoghi senza senso.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno sa se i leak sulla stagione 8 siano veri? Perché se così fosse siamo ai livello di Un medico in famiglia...



Io non li ho voluti conoscere ma qualcuno mi ha detto che muore tanta di quella gente....


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io non li ho voluti conoscere ma qualcuno mi ha detto che muore tanta di quella gente....



Quello è il minimo. Ma il finale è veramente da libro Cuore.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Agosto 2017)

Non capisco perché la gente preferisca le versioni tragiche, non ci vedo nulla di male nelle finali a libro cuore, anzi nella vita già c è troppa cattiveria almeno nelle serie TV.


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché la gente preferisca le versioni tragiche, non ci vedo nulla di male nelle finali a libro cuore, anzi nella vita già c è troppa cattiveria almeno nelle serie TV.



No forse mi sono espresso male. Il finale non deve essere per forza tragico ma deve essere coerente con quella che è stata la struttura dello show sin dalla prima puntata. Purtroppo non posso dire altro 
Comunque, come detto, potrebbero essere solo fan fiction!


----------



## pipporo (29 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Nicco (29 Agosto 2017)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Questa stagione ha palesato in maniera inconfutabile l'assenza della mano di Martin.
Una stagione inferiore alle precedenti, si salvano poche cose, su tutte la presa del drago a dany, per me un trappolone ben riuscito.
Comunque per trovare spunti interessanti si deve faticare. Mi aspettavo che Arya seccasse ditocorto da un secolo e mai e poi mai mi hanno fatto pensare il contrario.
Interessante Jaime che se ne va, quello mi è piaciuto, per un attimo ho creduto che la montagna lo seccasse lì sul posto e tanti saluti.

Nel complesso non mi sento di dare la sufficienza a questa stagione che vive sugli allori delle passate.


----------



## Pivellino (29 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che stagione ridicola, la peggiore di tutte. 7 episodi di nulla assoluto, senza contare alcuni dialoghi senza senso.



Io metterei Conte come regista 

Perdonami Tifò, è solo una battuta 

Comunque si, una stagione di transito direi.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Agosto 2017)

Vista anche io.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Partiamo con ordine

-Concilio al Dragonpit: La tensione era palpabile con tutte quelle "reunion" e le cose sono andate più o meno come si prevedeva.. Menzione d'onore alla scena Cersei/Tyrion uno dei migliori dialoghi non solo della stagione ma dell'intera serie. Che Cersei avrebbe fatto il doppio gioco si sapeva, d'altronde, un non-morto ce l'ha accanto da tempo!

-Winterfell: Littlefinger ci ha salutati (@Toby Rosso Nero lo sapevo che era lui, non poteva essere altro ), COME PREVEDIBILE, ma ehi, che vi aspettavate? L'unico appunto può essere fatto sul metodo... nel senso, io da Baelish mi aspetto che dopo che Bran gli dicesse quella famosa frase qualche episodio fa "Chaos is a ladder" se ne scappi immediatamente da quel luogo. Il Baelish delle scorse stagioni penso avrebbe capito subito che lì c'era qualcosa di ben più grande e pericoloso dei suoi giochini. Però, però.... non mi sento di condannare in pieno questa scelta e il perchè lo dirò più avanti.

-Theon/Jon: Per come l'ho vista io, e soprattutto per le rivelazioni che si sono avute dopo, questo scena non è per Theon, ma per Jon. Pensateci bene. Lo stesso identico discorso che ha fatto Jon a Theon potrà essere fatto a parti invertite quando Jon scoprirà chi è realmente. Secondo me sbaglia chi pensa che questa scena sia durata troppo o non abbia portato nulla, proprio per il motivo che ho appena detto.

-Jaime: Ammetto che per un attimo ho pensato anche io che la Montagna lo potesse seccare  comunque finalmente si è svegliato, la completa follia di Cersei è ormai troppo palese per essere ignorata (già quando accusa Tyrion della morte di Tommen...!). A questo punto credo che ad uccidere Cersei sarà o lui, come da profezia, o Arya. Bellissimo comunque il parallelo con la scorsa stagione: Jaime alla fine della 6 arriva ad King's Landing con le fiamme del tempio di Baelor, ora se ne va quando inizia a cadere la neve. Again Ice&Fire.

-Rivelazione/Incesto 2.0: Ok, la cosa la sapevamo ormai tutti sia una, che l'altra. E Jon, anzi Aegon e sua zia sarebbero finiti a letto lo si era capito fin dal primo momento in cui si sono incontrati, anzi, mi verrebbe da dire già dalla scorsa stagione (Daenerys a Daario: "Il modo migliore per fare alleanza è tramite matrimonio...". Però, secondo me questa storia durerà poco. Ho la personalissima convinzione che Daenerys non arriverà alla fine. Ricordo che Martin disse che solo 5 dei personaggi principali sarebbero arrivati alla fine, e per me Daenerys non sarà tra questi. 

-Finale: Che la barriera crollasse si era capito già da quando il Night King si era preso Viserion. Però devo dire che è stato reso visivamente in modo MAGNIFICO. Avranno speso un botto quest'anno di CG lol

-Considerazione finale: Ragazzi, per chi si lamenta che non hanno concluso nessuno dei due fronti, vi dico come la penso io. Per me di fronte ce n'è solo uno... Per quel che mi riguarda, credo che il "gioco del trono" ormai non ci sia più. Anche materialmente parlando, non c'è più il tempo di farlo! Mancano 6 puntate e credo che TUTTA la prossima stagione sarà concentrata sulla guerra contro i WW. Secondo me la questione trono si risolverà con Cersei che mooolto probabilmente verrà uccisa da Jaime o Arya (più probabile) e dopodichè non so... qualcuno potrebbe prendere il suo posto (Euron?) ma avrà comunque vita breve... Anzi, credo il trono stesso avrà vita breve, ricordatevi la visione di Daenerys nella sala degli Eterni.. Ed è per questo che non mi sento di condannare a pieno la scelta di far morire Littlefinger in quel modo, ormai lui non "serviva" più, non aveva più alcun ruolo, e sicuramente non c'è il tempo per farlo andare chissà dove ad architettare cosa? Detto questo, per lo stesso motivo, mi aspetto che nell'ultima stagione ci sia una carneficina assurda. Ci sono troppi personaggi ancora aperti, con soli 6 episodi, la vedo dura chiudere tutto "felicemente".


----------



## Morghot (29 Agosto 2017)

Bè dai tutto sommato sta puntata finale mi è piaciuta, sempre al netto che ormai da due stagioni è in netto calo per me (per ovvie ragioni, no materiale del ciccione maledetto che mai ci farà leggere gli ultimi libri, ne sono certo), ma comunque considerazioni varie:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



l'unica cosa che mi sento di criticare è l'uccisione di ditocorto, non per la sua morte in se, concordo con Hellscream ormai era finito, ma da tanto ormai nella serie era inutile da eoni, ed è un gran peccato visto che tra lui e varys hanno buttato al vento due personaggioni... sono dei pilastri nei libri che purtroppo hanno avuto una triste (almeno uno ma temo anche l'altro) fine in questa trasposizione tv.
Non mi è piaciuta proprio la scena dell'uccisione, le accuse di sansa meh, ucciso poi come un cane davanti a tutti, non che non lo meritasse ma oltre ad aver reso la scena male e sbrigativa (come era ormai ridotto lo stesso personaggio di ditocorto) mal si addice ai personaggi di sansa e arya uno sgozzamento così davanti agli altri lord e tutto, almeno per me, un esecuzione un pelo più formale non avrebbe guastato.

Ah e poi la scena scazzottata di theon scena ridicolissima  .



Il resto ci sta dai, quoto Nicco alla fine è godibile sta stagione però capisco e condivido gran parte delle critiche che gli si stanno muovendo, inevitabili e sacrosante sotto molti punti di vista. 
Io semplicemente riesco ancora a godermi gli episodi e questo alla fine è quello che conta... ma non posso non provare un po' di amarezza pensando a quanto infinitamente meglio sarebbe stata se avesse potuto seguire paro paro i libri come le prime stagioni


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Agosto 2017)

Straordinaria serie, sono già 5 anni di fuoco e manca il finale..

Ecco un po' in sintesi cosa mi ha detto un amico che lavora per HVO:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ecco un po' in sintesi cosa mi ha detto un amico che lavora per HVO:

- Aria uccise la montagna e poi Cersei col rostro di Jamie...
- Dany finisce straordinariamente incinta di John Snow anzi di Aegon Targaryen..
- C'è una terribile guerra dove molti personaggi importanti muoiono..
- Infine nel ultimo capitolo finisce la guerra nel momento che muoiono in battaglia Aegon Targaryen e Drogon insieme al re della notte e Viseriun..

Un finale davero intenso e drammatico con la nascita del erede al trono anche lui chiamato Aegon...


Sarà vero?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (31 Agosto 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Straordinaria serie, sono già 5 anni di fuoco e manca il finale..
> 
> Ecco un po' in sintesi cosa mi ha detto un amico che lavora per HBO:
> 
> ...



Mettere sotto spoiler, magari?


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Straordinaria serie, sono già 5 anni di fuoco e manca il finale..
> 
> Ecco un po' in sintesi cosa mi ha detto un amico che lavora per HBO:
> 
> ...



Se è vero, veramente, chiediamo, penso tutti, il tuo ban immediato.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (31 Agosto 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se è vero, veramente, chiediamo, penso tutti, il tuo ban immediato.



Fai come ho fatto io, modifica il messaggio che hai quotato e metti lo spoiler. in attesa dei mod.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Settembre 2017)

Magari non sarà proprio il topic adatto, però ragazzi.... MAMMA MIA


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2017)

Finalmente ho visto la 7x7  



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nella guerra, secondo me, moriranno quasi tutti e faccio il mio pronostico: sopravvivranno Arya, Sansa, Tyrion, Aegon(Jon) e Bran, in modo tale da poter continuare le casate dei Lannister, dei Targaryen e degli Stark. Cersei, come da profezia, verrà uccisa (sono d'accordo con chi dice prima del parto, nel caso la gravidanza sia vera) e, secondo me, verrà uccisa da Jaime, che si ritroverà in una situazione simile a quella vissuta col re folle, cioè in un momento della guerra disperato, dove Cersei da l'ordine di distruggere la città.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Settembre 2017)

Dopo averne tanto sentito parlare ho visto per la prima volta tutte le 7 stagioni in meno di una settimana,

gran bella serie, anche se normalmente a me non piacciono le ambientazioni medievali,

che dire? la parte fantasy è del tutto marginale e pure per nulla innovativa, è come se l'autore si fosse limitato a fare una macedonia di tutto il meglio del passato, non morti, giganti, regine di draghi ecc, sette degli assassini, stregoni.

Mentre i dialoghi sono veramente notevoli, in genere è tutto molto crudo, ma assai attuale ancora ai giorni nostri, peccato per il "bastar.do" e il suo amico cicciotto, troppo idealizzati, per il resto personaggi vivi.

chissà se qualcuno dei tanti sprovveduti che sento spesso parlare di politica, vedendo questa serie, aprirà un po' gli occhi?

Come dico da sempre, politicamente non è detto che le varie ideologie siano sbagliate, ma spesso le persone che le condividono si, pertanto se veramente teniamo alle nostre idee, prima di affrontare il nemico, dobbiamo tenere gli occhi ben aperti a casa nostra,
pensate come migliorerebbe esponenzialmente la politica anche moderna?


----------



## elpacoderoma (13 Settembre 2017)

Ho iniziato da poco la stagione 7. 
Mi sembra sia iniziata abbastanza avvicente.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sono abbastanza certo che prima della fine della stagione muoia la Sansa o come si scrive e il ragazzetto della Lady Targarian o come si scrive


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2017)

Finito ieri la 9 della stagione 6 , che dire... io sono un appassionato di serie tv e devo ammettere che scritte cosi bene ne ho viste poche. 

Ricordo a tutti che la più bella serie TV di sempre è " I SOPRANO " guardatela se non l'avete mai vista.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Finito ieri la 9 della stagione 6 , che dire... io sono un appassionato di serie tv e devo ammettere che scritte cosi bene ne ho viste poche.
> 
> Ricordo a tutti che la più bella serie TV di sempre è " I SOPRANO " guardatela se non l'avete mai vista.



I primi 20 minuti della 6x10 sono poesia pura, arte.

Beato te che te la stai per godere per la prima volta.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I primi 20 minuti della 6x10 sono poesia pura, arte.
> 
> Beato te che te la stai per godere per la prima volta.



la colonna sonora della 6x10


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2017)

Ho appena letto che gireranno diversi finali dell'ultima stagione per evitare gli spoiler. Ottima trovata


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la colonna sonora della 6x10


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che gireranno diversi finali dell'ultima stagione per evitare gli spoiler. Ottima trovata



non lo dicono nemmeno agli attori come finisce haha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2017)

Gli script tempo un mese e saranno su Internet in qualche subreddit, come è successo negli ultimi due anni. L'anno scorso uscirono ancora prima di iniziare le riprese. C'è gente dello staff che li pubblica.
Ora tutto quello che c'è in giro è fake, ma appena gli script saranno girati a registi, attori o altri della produzione (ottobre), le cose che si leggeranno su Internet saranno veritiere.

Le riprese multiple servono più che altro per confondere i leak dal set con i droni, ma negli ultimi due anni la minaccia spoiler su Internet si è evoluta e ha trovato altri punti deboli. Adesso gli insider postano direttamente gli script o le bozze.

Purtroppo c'è poco da fare. L'unica è evitare quel tipo di forum, i commenti random su youtube/Facebook, e cose così. E a volte nemmeno serve perchè ti becchi lo spoiler a tradimento in posti ritenuti sicuri, come è successo a me con la 7x07.


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Finito ieri la 9 della stagione 6 , che dire... io sono un appassionato di serie tv e devo ammettere che scritte cosi bene ne ho viste poche.
> 
> Ricordo a tutti che la più bella serie TV di sempre è " I SOPRANO " guardatela se non l'avete mai vista.



I soprano 
Ho appena iniziato la 4 stagione. "O capisc?"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gli script tempo un mese e saranno su Internet in qualche subreddit, come è successo negli ultimi due anni. L'anno scorso uscirono ancora prima di iniziare le riprese. C'è gente dello staff che li pubblica.
> Ora tutto quello che c'è in giro è fake, ma appena gli script saranno girati a registi, attori o altri della produzione (ottobre), le cose che si leggeranno su Internet saranno veritiere.
> 
> Le riprese multiple servono più che altro per confondere i leak dal set con i droni, ma negli ultimi due anni la minaccia spoiler su Internet si è evoluta e ha trovato altri punti deboli. Adesso gli insider postano direttamente gli script o le bozze.
> ...


Con due anni di tempo, tra l'altro.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2017)

La prossima ed ottava stagione è confermato sarà l'ultima?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> La prossima ed ottava stagione è confermato sarà l'ultima?


sì, poi dicono ci saranno degli spin-off


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2017)

Annunciati i registi ufficiali dell'ultima stagione, ed è dream team!

Saranno solo due, e saranno proprio i due migliori possibili, che non erano stati chiamati per la stagione 7 (e un po' si è notato..)

David Nutter -> Regista del Red Wedding e di Mother's Mercy.
Miguel Sapochnik -> Hardhome, Battle of Bastards, Winds of Winter. Serve altro?

Mistero sul finale di serie, dovrebbe essere diretto dagli sceneggiatori stessi della serie, ma non è sicuro. Possibile che ci sia anche Martin stesso.

Sapochnik invece farà almeno 2 episodi, ma potrebbero essere anche 3.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Annunciati i registi ufficiali dell'ultima stagione, ed è dream team!
> 
> Saranno solo due, e saranno proprio i due migliori possibili, che non erano stati chiamati per la stagione 7 (e un po' si è notato..)
> 
> ...



Il meglio del meglio. Bene così.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Novembre 2017)

Gira voce che...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Gennaio 2018)

Ho appena letto che la prossima stagione andrà in onda nel 2019


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che la prossima stagione andrà in onda nel 2019



Già, ora è ufficiale. Le riprese sono iniziate ad ottobre 2017 e continueranno ininterrottamente fino ad agosto/settembre 2018. Possibile la messa in onda tra febbraio e marzo 2019, dopo il SuperBowl.

Per il resto ufficializzate tutte le indiscrezioni che scrivevo qualche mese fa, 6 episodi così divisi: due episodi di Sapochnik (che ha diretto "Hardhome", "Battle of Bastards", "Winds of Winter", trio di capolavori ) e tre episodi di David Nutter, lo specialista dei pugni nello stomaco (Red Wedding, sacrificio di Shireen, assassinio di Jon). 

L'episodio finale invece sarà diretto dagli sceneggiatori stessi.

Non c'è la conferma sulla lunghezza degli episodi ma dovrebbero essere tutti e 6 tra i 70/90 minuti.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Giugno 2018)

Manca ancora troppo  Ma tanti del cast hanno già finito di girare le loro scene...


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dopo averne tanto sentito parlare ho visto per la prima volta tutte le 7 stagioni in meno di una settimana



tutte le stagioni in meno di una settimana???


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Giugno 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Straordinaria serie, sono già 5 anni di fuoco e manca il finale..
> 
> Ecco un po' in sintesi cosa mi ha detto un amico che lavora per HVO:
> 
> ...



Bah è quello che più meno si legge in giro, ma bisogna dire che se ne leggono tantissime e tutte più o meno credibili.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION]

Cosa sarebbe la HVO ??? Intendevi la HBO ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2018)

Io ragazzi tornerò in questo topic solo a fine serie, non sarò con voi a seguire gli ultimi atti di Westeros!

Per me la serie finale di GOT è troppo importante, non voglio la benchè minima anticipazione e non sto leggendo nemmeno le teorie non spoiler, quindi mi chiuderò in un bunker totale! Ma sappiate che spiritualmente sarò con voi!


----------



## Hellscream (21 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ragazzi tornerò in questo topic solo a fine serie, non sarò con voi a seguire gli ultimi atti di Westeros!
> 
> Per me la serie finale di GOT è troppo importante, non voglio la benchè minima anticipazione e non sto leggendo nemmeno le teorie non spoiler, quindi mi chiuderò in un bunker totale! Ma sappiate che spiritualmente sarò con voi!



Come l'anno scorso, penserò a te quando usciranno i trailer


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come l'anno scorso, penserò a te quando usciranno i trailer



L'anno scorso nonostante tutti gli sforzi mi ero beccato lo spoiler della morte di Littlefinger (e la scopata tra Dany e Jon, ma quella era prevedibile ).. quindi quest'anno devo fortificare ulteriormente il bunker


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Giugno 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> tutte le stagioni in meno di una settimana???



Si non mi attirava, non amo molto gli scenari medioevali, ma poi avevo dei giorni liberi, ho visto un episodio e me li sono piallati tutti, mi sono procurato anche tutti i libri, ma per ora ho letto solo il primo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Giugno 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah è quello che più meno si legge in giro, ma bisogna dire che se ne leggono tantissime e tutte più o meno credibili.



Quella meno credibile, ma abbastanza accreditata fra i nerd è quella di Snow costretto a uccidere Daenerys per fermare il signore della notte,altre dicono che il signore della notte in realtà sia Snow, ne inventano di cotte e di crude


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2018)

Ho letto che faranno un prequel di GoT. Tra il prequel, l'ottava stagione, la serie su the wichter e quella sul signore degli anelli si prospetta un futuro radioso per il fantasy. 

Speriamo che le aspettative non vengano tradite.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Giugno 2018)

Intanto oggi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Intanto oggi...



Il cunnilingus nella caverna è stato reale. You know nothing, Jon Snow. Mah, secondo me sapeva eccome 

A proposito di cunnilingus, tra le invitate queste due sempre più.... inseparabili


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il cunnilingus nella caverna è stato reale. You know nothing, Jon Snow. Mah, secondo me sapeva eccome
> 
> A proposito di cunnilingus, tra le invitate queste due sempre più.... inseparabili




Ma come son vestite? 

Tra un po' Sansa diventa più grossa di Brienne


----------



## Hellscream (26 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] Hai qualcosa da aggiungere?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] Hai qualcosa da aggiungere?



Si scalderanno a vicenda durante la Long Night


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Novembre 2018)

La stagione finale inizia ad aprile 2019


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Novembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La stagione finale inizia ad aprile 2019



Finalmente, manca "poco"!! 

Hype a 1000!!


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Novembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La stagione finale inizia ad aprile 2019



ottima scelta la colonna sonora 

speriamo che una volta finita la serie Martin riesca a finire quei maledetti libri


----------



## francylomba (15 Novembre 2018)

ero scettica se cominciare Got , sentivo tutti parlarne e non ne potevo piu' 
Complice la pausa di Vikings e una bella influenza mi son messa a vederla e in due settimane circa me la sono sparata tutta! ( l'unica serie che ho visto di fila è stata sons of anarchy) 
La serie mi piace , purtroppo sapevo dai miei amici di Facebook molti spoiler ma qualche sorpresina la ho potuta trovare .. adesso si aspetta aprile 2019 e si vede cosa succedera' 

ps : lady sansa con quel vestito " ma come ti vesti" ma anche arya non scherza mica ! 
ah e credo anche di essere l'unica fan di spadone….:


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2018)

francylomba ha scritto:


> ero scettica se cominciare Got , sentivo tutti parlarne e non ne potevo piu'
> Complice la pausa di Vikings e una bella influenza mi son messa a vederla e in due settimane circa me la sono sparata tutta! ( l'unica serie che ho visto di fila è stata sons of anarchy)
> La serie mi piace , purtroppo sapevo dai miei amici di Facebook molti spoiler ma qualche sorpresina la ho potuta trovare .. adesso si aspetta aprile 2019 e si vede cosa succedera'
> 
> ...



Eheh chi comincia non esce più dal tunnel. 

When you play the game of thrones, you win or you die.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Novembre 2018)

francylomba ha scritto:


> ero scettica se cominciare Got , sentivo tutti parlarne e non ne potevo piu'
> Complice la pausa di Vikings e una bella influenza mi son messa a vederla e in due settimane circa me la sono sparata tutta! ( l'unica serie che ho visto di fila è stata sons of anarchy)
> La serie mi piace , purtroppo sapevo dai miei amici di Facebook molti spoiler ma qualche sorpresina la ho potuta trovare .. adesso si aspetta aprile 2019 e si vede cosa succedera'
> 
> ...



Benvenuta nel club


----------



## francylomba (15 Novembre 2018)

Ammetto di non essere una fan sfegatata ma ho alcune mie teorie di cui alcune veramente arzigogolate ! Tanto ho Vikings e the last Kingdom che mi tengono compagnia….

I miei preferiti : tyrion , il mastino ( confido in lui ) , arya, ramsay bolton e stannis!
i "no" : jon snow ( forse era meglio un altro attore ) e danaerys ..
migliori interpreti : joffrey , ramsay bolton e cersei...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



da fan della casata Tyrrel ( ma quanto è bella margie?)ci son rimasta male quando son tutti crepati ma mi è piaciuta molto la scena della morte di olenna grande signora anche nel morire! 
La morte di Odor sorry ma non mi ha detto proprio nulla son una insensibile , ho avuto un senso di vomitino alla morte di oberyn .


----------



## Hellscream (6 Dicembre 2018)

Primo teaser trailer dell'ottava stagione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Dicembre 2018)

[MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION], oggi c'è stata una conferenza in Brasile... e hanno chiesto a Maisie Williams: "Quale personaggio della serie vorresti sposare nella realtà?"

Secondo te lei cosa ha risposto?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION], oggi c'è stata una conferenza in Brasile... e hanno chiesto a Maisie Williams: "Quale personaggio della serie vorresti sposare nella realtà?"
> 
> Secondo te lei cosa ha risposto?



Walder Frey?


----------



## Hellscream (7 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION], oggi c'è stata una conferenza in Brasile... e hanno chiesto a Maisie Williams: "Quale personaggio della serie vorresti sposare nella realtà?"
> 
> Secondo te lei cosa ha risposto?



La sua compagna di sforbiciate ovviamente


----------



## Raryof (7 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION], oggi c'è stata una conferenza in Brasile... e hanno chiesto a Maisie Williams: "Quale personaggio della serie vorresti sposare nella realtà?"
> 
> Secondo te lei cosa ha risposto?



Tyrion.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Dicembre 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La sua compagna di sforbiciate ovviamente


----------



## Hellscream (7 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Cosa avranno fatto due secondi dopo questa foto?


----------



## Gekyn (28 Dicembre 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Cosa avranno fatto due secondi dopo questa foto?



Non lo so, però mi sarebbe piaciuto essere lì con loro........


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Gennaio 2019)

Muoio.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Muoio.



Ancora 3 mesi


----------



## Hellscream (14 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Muoio.



Facessero uscire un azzo di trailer


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Gennaio 2019)

Girano già mille teorie sul trailer uscito. Io credo che gli autori giustamente trolleranno molto..


----------



## Hellscream (18 Gennaio 2019)

Una delle cose più fighe che abbia mai visto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2019)

Il nostro AD Gazidis prima di finire abbrustolito...


----------



## Hellscream (5 Marzo 2019)

Eccolo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Eccolo




Minchia che roba, dai che manca un mese


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Eccolo



Fortuna che è l'ultima stagione, così la smettono di inventarsi boiate come Barristan che viene ammazzato da qualche straccione o Stannis che ammazza la figlia al rogo e conducendo un'armata di sbandati alla morte.


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Marzo 2019)

Raga io non l'ho mai vista, non so neanche di cosa parla, però diciamo che se si tratta di un fantasy fatto bene potrei darci un'occhiata. Per chi l'ha visto, è tipo una roba alla The Walking Dead in cui non succede praticamente nulla per intere stagioni? Me la consigliate?


----------



## Hellscream (5 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Raga io non l'ho mai vista, non so neanche di cosa parla, però diciamo che se si tratta di un fantasy fatto bene potrei darci un'occhiata. Per chi l'ha visto, è tipo una roba alla The Walking Dead in cui non succede praticamente nulla per intere stagioni? Me la consigliate?



E' la miglior serie televisiva degli ultimi 30 anni. Possiamo discutere dell'ultima stagione (la 7), ma ALMENO dalla 1 alla 4 merita assolutamente il titolo secondo me. La devi vedere ASSOLUTAMENTE.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Marzo 2019)

Sinceramente, considerando la settima stagione, con persone ed eserciti che si teletrasportano, personaggi che cambiano radicalmente la loro personalità senza ragione, buchi della sceneggiatura e via discorrendo sono molto pessimista. La mia impressione è che gli sceneggiatori, senza i libri, non sappiano che pesci pigliare. 




Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Raga io non l'ho mai vista, non so neanche di cosa parla, però diciamo che se si tratta di un fantasy fatto bene potrei darci un'occhiata. Per chi l'ha visto, è tipo una roba alla The Walking Dead in cui non succede praticamente nulla per intere stagioni? Me la consigliate?



Per me la quinta e la settima stagione sono molto sotto tono, però sì, recuperala assolutamente. Il paragone con quella monnezza di The Walking Dead non sussiste, è come paragonare la carriera di Shevchenko (con i suoi alti e bassi) con quella di Gianni Comandini


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' la miglior serie televisiva degli ultimi 30 anni. Possiamo discutere dell'ultima stagione (la 7), ma ALMENO dalla 1 alla 4 merita assolutamente il titolo secondo me. La devi vedere ASSOLUTAMENTE.





Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, considerando la settima stagione, con persone ed eserciti che si teletrasportano, personaggi che cambiano radicalmente la loro personalità senza ragione, buchi della sceneggiatura e via discorrendo sono molto pessimista. La mia impressione è che gli sceneggiatori, senza i libri, non sappiano che pesci pigliare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfetto, la guarderò allora.


----------



## Miro (5 Marzo 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Raga io non l'ho mai vista, non so neanche di cosa parla, però diciamo che se si tratta di un fantasy fatto bene potrei darci un'occhiata. Per chi l'ha visto, è tipo una roba alla The Walking Dead in cui non succede praticamente nulla per intere stagioni? Me la consigliate?



A me non sono mai piaciuti film/serie a tema fantasy medievale. Detto ciò, lo scorso agosto ho provato a guardare la prima puntata e per Settembre avevo finito di divorarmela.  te la consiglio vivamente, a parte l'ultima stagione il resto gira tutto a livelli velocissimi.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Eccolo



Daje ci siamo quasi!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Eccolo



 

Finalmente, dai che ci siamo!


----------



## juventino (6 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Eccolo



Trailer oscenamente bello. Ancora un mese...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2019)

Game of Thrones non esiste. Il trailer non esiste. L'ultima stagione non esiste.
Il 14 aprile forse succede qualcosa ma non so che cosa.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Game of Thrones non esiste. *Il trailer non esiste*. L'ultima stagione non esiste.
> Il 14 aprile forse succede qualcosa ma non so che cosa.



Hai passato anche stavolta?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Hai passato anche stavolta?



Sto malissimo, come gli alcolizzati che vogliono smettere di bere. Questa volta non penso di farcela


----------



## James45 (6 Marzo 2019)

Ghè de murì...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' la miglior serie televisiva degli ultimi 30 anni. Possiamo discutere dell'ultima stagione (la 7), ma ALMENO dalla 1 alla 4 merita assolutamente il titolo secondo me. La devi vedere ASSOLUTAMENTE.



Se ti piace così tanto ti consiglio di leggere i libri che sono molto più belli, la serie TV si discosta in maniera clamorosa dalla fonte, Clegane (il mio personaggio preferito) che si fa battere da una donna è davvero oscena come cosa.
Ci sono mille altre incongruenze e personaggi omessi (Vargo Hoat, Aegon Targaryen, Arianna Martell, Areo Hotah ecc), per non parlare dei Martell stessi e della loro storia che nella serie TV è stata a dir poco imbarazzante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Hai passato anche stavolta?





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sto malissimo, come gli alcolizzati che vogliono smettere di bere. Questa volta non penso di farcela



Ecco l'ho visto, dopo 24 ore di convulsioni a resistere 
Ma ora per l'hype sto anche peggio, 30 giorni così non li passo.


----------



## sharp (6 Marzo 2019)

Ma quelle sotto i due draghi sono le ossa del fratellino?


----------



## Hellscream (6 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ecco l'ho visto, dopo 24 ore di convulsioni a resistere
> Ma ora per l'hype sto anche peggio, 30 giorni così non li passo.



Aahahah però dai, 7 anni di prode resistenza vanno bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Aahahah però dai, 7 anni di prode resistenza vanno bene



Tanto casino e resistenze poi mi beccai il leak sulla
(spoiler stagione 7)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



morte di Littlefinger


in un commento qualunque in un forum qualunque


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2019)

Lunghezze UFFICIALI degli episodi.

Episode 1: 54 minutes
Episode 2: 58 minutes
Episode 3: 82 minutes
Episode 4: 78 minutes
Episode 5: 80 minutes
Episode 6: 80 minutes


----------



## James45 (15 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se ti piace così tanto ti consiglio di leggere i libri che sono molto più belli, la serie TV si discosta in maniera clamorosa dalla fonte, Clegane (il mio personaggio preferito) che si fa battere da una donna è davvero oscena come cosa.
> Ci sono mille altre incongruenze e personaggi omessi (Vargo Hoat, Aegon Targaryen, Arianna Martell, Areo Hotah ecc), per non parlare dei Martell stessi e della loro storia che nella serie TV è stata a dir poco imbarazzante.



Concordo, però quel bastarrrdo di Martin potrebbe anche darsi una mossa e scrivere il nuovo libro...
Sto aspettando da secoli per rileggerli tutti (per l'ennesima volta) da capo...


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lunghezze UFFICIALI degli episodi.
> 
> Episode 1: 54 minutes
> Episode 2: 58 minutes
> ...



Quindi è presumibile che molto ancora succederà dopo il discusso e attesissimo episodio 3.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Marzo 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, considerando la settima stagione, con persone ed eserciti che si teletrasportano, personaggi che cambiano radicalmente la loro personalità senza ragione, buchi della sceneggiatura e via discorrendo sono molto pessimista. La mia impressione è che gli sceneggiatori, senza i libri, non sappiano che pesci pigliare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dopo le critiche che i produttori hanno ricevuto per la settima, critiche giustissime e strameritate, si sono presi due anni per elaborare e produrre l'ultima.
Insomma la schifezza della settima è servita, almeno spero, per evitare schifezze nel finale.

La settima comunque fa schifo proprio, hanno rischiato seriamente di compromettere anni e anni di una serie meravigliosa, perché gli errori e le imprecisioni sono talmente tanti... e non parlo nemmeno delle incoerenze, perche alcune sono veramente intollerabili.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lunghezze UFFICIALI degli episodi.
> 
> Episode 1: 54 minutes
> Episode 2: 58 minutes
> ...




Un po' deluso. I primi due episodi sono di lunghezza classica, speravo fossero tutti sull'ora e mezza. Speriamo non vadano troppo di fretta


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lunghezze UFFICIALI degli episodi.
> 
> Episode 1: 54 minutes
> Episode 2: 58 minutes
> ...



Immagino gli spostamenti lampo verso Grande Inverno nel primo episodio


----------



## Hellscream (2 Aprile 2019)

Poster ufficiale....


----------



## Hellscream (2 Aprile 2019)

.....e nuovo tease!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Aprile 2019)

Mi aspetto di tutto. Un po’ mi spiace che finisca ma... approvo quando non si tirano avanti le cose all infinito


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto di tutto. Un po’ mi spiace che finisca ma... approvo quando non si tirano avanti le cose all infinito



L'unico motivo per cui non l'hanno tirata per le lunghe nonostante il successo è che fare GOT costa una barca di soldi. Ora andranno di spinn off e prequel vari


----------



## Hellscream (14 Aprile 2019)

Finalmente il giorno è arrivato


----------



## mabadi (14 Aprile 2019)

ma stanotte alle 3 la puntata sarà sottotitolata in italiano o in inglese?


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Aprile 2019)

Raga vi prego no spoiler almeno fino alla puntata successivaaaaaa

oppure utilizzate il tag 'SPOILER'


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



buona visione a chi se lo vede in diretta


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Aprile 2019)

In italiano la prima sarà il 22/4


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Aprile 2019)

Ancora devo vedere la puntata nuova, qualcuna che l'ha vista mi sa solo dire se ripaga i due anni di attesa, o l'inizio è roba tranquilla?

Mi viene male a pensare che sono solo 6 episodi


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2019)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata abbastanza mediocre e noiosa, la parte della scappatoia romantica con i draghi potevano evitarla eh. Adesso vedremo se Snow rimane fedele oppure anche lui si da al machiellavismo


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ancora devo vedere la puntata nuova, qualcuna che l'ha vista mi sa solo dire se ripaga i due anni di attesa, o l'inizio è roba tranquilla?
> 
> Mi viene male a pensare che sono solo 6 episodi





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



credo si tratti della puntata più inutile dell intera serie. Mi viene da ridere leggendo nelle recensioni il fatto che molte scene siano "fanservice" (parola che trovo fastidiosa). 

Non ho apprezzato neanche l umorismo stile film Marvel
- drago guardone
- "che freddo, è una fortuna che non hai le palle 
-" ho sempre avuto gli occhi azzurri"

Direi sia il caso di andare subito avanti


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2019)

Sono in trepidazione. Mannaggia a voi se scrivete qualcosa  

Sto aspettando la versione italiana di settimana prossima, voglio gustarmela senza dover " star attento " a tradurmi in testa i dialoghi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2019)

Commento 8x01



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Episodio di apertura assolutamente in linea con le precedenti premiere delle scorse stagioni, che ho apprezzato per la miriade di riferimenti alla prima stagione con l'incontro di più personaggi che da tanto non si rivedevano.
L'arrivo di Daenerys con in sottofondo il tema musicale della marcia di re Robert del pilot, fuso con il tema Targaryen, è un tocco di gran classe. Arya che osserva l'arrivo della corte regale come da bambina, il bambino che si arrampica come fece Bran. 
Mi aspettavo esattamente un episodio così, con tutti i personaggi che interagiscono dopo tanto tempo in cui non si vedevano e richiamano gli eventi passati (Sansa-Tyrion, Arya-Jon, Arya-Gendry-Hound etc..), introduzione necessaria che hanno anche gestito (e "liquidato") meglio del previsto in soli 50 minuti.
Mi piace anche il fatto che la storia sia concentrata in solo due luoghi, questo eviterà lo spezzettamento a volte indigesto e gli spostamenti troppo rapidi delle ultime stagioni.
I grossi eventi e il sangue arriveranno, assieme alla Long Night e alla serie di episodi-film da un'ora e mezza. Pazientate un paio di episodi.

Come critica direi qualche battutina di troppo, che stona con il tono dell'Apocalisse alle porte. E la scena con Jon e Dany, sebbene prevedibile e attesa (questo Aegon Targaryen un drago prima o poi dovevano farglielo cavalcare), me l'aspettavo più solenne.

Ho intravisto decine di possibili forehadowing nascosti e ho tante possibili teorie. Ma non le scrivo e non ci penso troppo, mi godo solo il viaggio.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Aprile 2019)

8x01



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata ovviamente introduttiva e quindi decisamente lenta, alla fine non è che ci sia molto da dire...Credo che stiano cercando di "attenuare" un po' la storia Jon-Daenerys mettendo alla seconda qualche personaggio contro (Lyanna Mormont, Sansa, addirittura Sam..). Come ha detto [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] ho anch'io apprezzato la scelta di dividere i filoni narrativi in soli due luoghi, anche per evitare i teletrasporti della settima stagione.
Per il resto poco da dire, ho apprezzato molto il personaggio di Sansa, secondo è stato scritto davvero bene in questo primo episodio, così come mi è piaciuta la scena finale e spero che Jaime e Bran (anzi, il Corvo a Tre Occhi, dato che di Bran non resta praticamente nulla), abbiano qualche dialogo nella prossima puntata. E si, la scena del volo con i draghi è puro fanservice fine a se stesso, giusto per far vedere Jon che ne cavalca uno.

P.S. Solo io ho avvertito tensione sessuale tra Arya e Gendry? (Che fa stranissimo...). Sono sempre più convinto che Cersei ed Euron moriranno malissimo


----------



## 6milan (15 Aprile 2019)

Ma quindi la puntata doppiata in italiano verrà trasmessa lunedì prossimo esatto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Ma quindi la puntata doppiata in italiano verrà trasmessa lunedì prossimo esatto?



Sì, doppiaggio italiano sempre con una settimana di ritardo rispetto alla trasmissione originale. La versione in inglese di Sky (alle 3 di notte e alle 21 del lunedì) è comunque sottotitolata in italiano.


----------



## 6milan (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì, doppiaggio italiano sempre con una settimana di ritardo rispetto alla trasmissione originale. La versione in inglese di Sky (alle 3 di notte e alle 21 del lunedì) è comunque sottotitolata in italiano.



Grazie... Aspetterò con ansia un'altra settimana allora, preferisco godermela in italiano


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Commento 8x01
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Beh mi pare ovvio che ora tutto si svolgerà in due luoghi o meglio un lugo solo... nel Nord dato che l'orda arriva da nord. Nelle altre stagioni c'erano tanti fronti dal momento che c'erano tanti personaggi implicati nella lotta per il trono sparsi in diversi parti dei continenti. Ora si tratta solo di un nemico che ha distrutto la barriera è che si avvicina a grande inverno che è vicina.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Aprile 2019)

Ho visto l'episodio, madonna che delusione assurda. L'episodio in se non è male, il problema è che:

Sono passati 2 anni.
E' l'ultima stagione.
Sono rimasti solo 5 episodi per il resto della storia.

Alla luce di tutto questo episodio bocciatissimo, non si può sprecare tempo così, come cavolo gestiranno il resto mi chiedo?

Sono rimasti solo 5 episodi...

Se mi riduci l'ultima stagione a 6 episodi, devi tagliare il tagliabile il più possibile per dare spazio alle cose più interessanti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se mi riduci l'ultima stagione a 6 episodi, devi tagliare il tagliabile il più possibile per dare spazio alle cose più interessanti.



Sinceramente non condivido perchè

8x01


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



serviva per forza un'introduzione così con tutti i personaggi che si ritrovano a Winterfell dopo tante stagioni. Gran parte degli incontri non potevano essere tagliati, è quasi tutto fondamentale. Queste reunion danno un senso di completezza ad u narco iniziato 8 anni fa. Se neanche si fossero parlati o fosse avvenuto offscreen sarebbe stata una pagliacciata, invece secondo me hanno gestito molto bene tutti gli incontri senza perdersi troppo per le lunghe. Adesso c'è Jaime che avrà un po' di tempo per incontrare alcuni personaggi, ma già dalla prossima si può impostare la mega battaglia fine di mondo che (non è un segreto) avrà luogo nell'episodio 3. Partire subito al pronti e via con una battaglia o con eventi clamorosi non è mai stato lo stile della serie. Nelle scorse stagioni questa fase di impostazione e costruzione dove le pedine venivano posizionate nello scacchiere avveniva in 4-5 episodi, questa volta avverrà in meno tempo.
Senza considerare che gli ultimi 4 episodi poi avranno mezz'ora in più di tempo ciascuno. Quindi teoricamente due episodi "normali" da aggiungere, come fosse una stagione di 8 episodi.


----------



## Butcher (15 Aprile 2019)

8x01


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Jaime ci mette "un giorno" per farsi Westeros (Norvegia-Marocco). Gli Estranei invece per 100 km ci mettono venti anni.
Accettiamo.


----------



## BB7 (16 Aprile 2019)

8x01 pessimo e noioso. In linea con le ultime stagioni


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Aprile 2019)

Io lo seguo per completezza ma credo di essere una delle poche persone al mondo a ritenerlo abbastanza noioso (si salva una manciata di episodi). 8x01 in linea...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Commento 8x01
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo su tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2019)

*Ok, abbiamo deciso di separare la discussione in due: episodi in inglese e in italiano.

Chi la segue in italiano ovviamente dovrà stare alla larga da questo topic, gli altri possono postare liberamente qui senza il tag spoiler.
Il tag spoiler è sempre richiesto per anticipazioni sui futuri episodi o leak, ma quando commentate l'episodio nuovo fatelo pure liberamente.*

*Topic per la versione italiana: 
www.milanworld.net/il-trono-di-spade-versione-italiana-vt75301.html*


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Aprile 2019)

Dunque sono riuscito a vedere la puntata prima del previsto... commento alla 8x01!


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Devo dire che è un inizio che mi è piaciuto abbastanza, probabilmente anche per il fatto che attendevo questa puntata da troppo tempo. Bello vedere Jon che ritrova Arya e Bran. L'affinità tra Arya e Gendry ci fu già proposta nelle prime stagioni, ora non so se era previsto dall'inizio che i due si ritrovassero (e approfondissero? vedremo) oppure se i creatori della serie sono stati stuzzicati dai fan e hanno deciso di accontentarli. 
Ho apprezzato che si sia risolta subito e in fretta la liberazione di Yara/Asha Greyjoy, a fine della 7ma stagione avevo paura che si partisse con una nuova storyline inutile di Theon che invece adesso può andarsene a morire degnamente a Grande Inverno.

Poi ci sono alcuni dettagli che non mi hanno convinto:
1) Bran spoilera subito a Daenerys che il suo terzo drago è in mano al Re della Notte. Non mi sembra un particolare da poco!! Jon e Daenerys non sembrano preoccuparsene troppo visto che un attimo dopo sono in giro tranquillamente sui loro draghi. 
2) Proprio perché gli Estranei ora hanno un drago e hanno spaccato la barriera, mi aspettavo un po' di devastazione in più a Ultimo Focolare invece che appendere semplicemente al muro il ragazzo.
3) Cersei che assegna a Brron il compito di assassinare i fratelli. A prescindere dalla scelta che farà Brron, per me è proprio la decisione di Cersei che è senza senso e sminuisce il personaggio di Cersei (che ricordiamo ha avuto la possibilità di far fuori con la Montagna entrambi i fratelli al termine della 7ma stagione). Anzi mi sarei aspettato che Cersei facesse fuori Brron direttamente proprio perché è stato compagno di avventure di Jamie e Tyrion. Però va beh evidentemente bisognava dare un ruolo ambiguo a Brron per questa ultima stagione.
4) La scelta di Bran di forzare Samwell a dire la verità a Jon sulle sue origini mi sembra di un tempismo totalmente sbagliato e Bran dovrebbe essere il più saggio lì in mezzo. Aveva più senso che Samwell, in preda alla collera per aver perso padre e fratello, decidesse di suo pugno di parlare con Jon.

TOP e FLOP tra i personaggi:
benissimo Sansa, benissimo Arya, bene Euron
male Cersei e Bran


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dunque sono riuscito a vedere la puntata prima del previsto... commento alla 8x01!
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Qui postate pure senza tag se desiderate, vedi post sopra 

Io di Cersei non mi fido mai. E' pazza, lo sappiamo. Follia lucida, diciamo così. Ma ogni sua azione o decisione va sempre messa in dubbio... quindi non saprei di preciso cosa ha in mente con Bronn. Nella scorsa stagione lo voleva fare uccidere per tradimento.
Non mi fido nemmeno della gravidanza. Non m ifido di cosa si sia detta realmente con Tyrion. Insomma, da Cersei mi aspetto sempre di tutto.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io di Cersei non mi fido mai. E' pazza, lo sappiamo. Follia lucida, diciamo così. Ma ogni sua azione o decisione va sempre messa in dubbio... quindi non saprei di preciso cosa ha in mente con Bronn. Nella scorsa stagione lo voleva fare uccidere per tradimento.
> Non mi fido nemmeno della gravidanza. Non mi fido di cosa si sia detta realmente con Tyrion. Insomma, da Cersei mi aspetto sempre di tutto.



Sì sicuramente. Però in questa puntata sottotono. C'è andata sotto per gli elefanti... 
Alla gravidanza non ho mai creduto, però qua è questione non solo di follia di Cersei ma anche degli autori.
Stessimo parlando dei libri non ci sarebbe nessuna gravidanza. 

Sull'uso dei tag 'spoiler', magari quando mi perdo nei dettagli tenderò a usarli lo stesso nei giorni immediatamente successivi alle puntate. 
Può capitare che anche chi segue la serie in inglese magari veda la puntata solo dopo qualche giorno.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Qui postate pure senza tag se desiderate, vedi post sopra
> 
> Io di Cersei non mi fido mai. E' pazza, lo sappiamo. Follia lucida, diciamo così. Ma ogni sua azione o decisione va sempre messa in dubbio... quindi non saprei di preciso cosa ha in mente con Bronn. Nella scorsa stagione lo voleva fare uccidere per tradimento.
> Non mi fido nemmeno della gravidanza. Non m ifido di cosa si sia detta realmente con Tyrion. Insomma, da Cersei mi aspetto sempre di tutto.



Ci sarà per forza qualcosa sotto, Cersei sa benissimo che Bronn, per quanto mercenario possa essere, non ucciderà mai nè Jaimie nè Tyrion.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2019)

Dirò una scemenza ma secondo me Cersei non punta a nulla, o meglio punta alla anarchia totale. Ormai ha perso tutto, secondo me a lei degli zombie non frega nulla secondo me vuole far implodere tutto visto che non ha più nulla da perdere.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Commento 8x01
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Bran devono dare un senso diverso, perché così è un personaggio ridicolo. Inoltre è assurdo che tutti, anche quelli come Danaerys sanno manco chi sia, prendano come oro colato quello che uno dice in base a delle visioni... manco fosse la Madonna...

Anche la scena della cavalcata sui draghi è una citazione... da Dragon Trainer. Ecco anche questo potevano farlo in ben altro modo, sia perché tutti sanno che solo un Targaryan può cavalcare un drago, sia perché lo DEVE fare in modo naturale. Invece è parso che Danaerys gli facesse guidare una vespa... e non è un dettaglio, tra Aegon e i draghi c'è un legame di sangue e liro, a differenza di tutti gli altri, non hanno biaogno delle visioni di Bran o dei diari di un septon per sapere che è un Targaryan... e in base a quello Dany si saŕebbe dovuta insospettire subito... sinceramente tutta quella sequenza, ampiamente prevista peraltro, mi ha deluso e parecchio.

Per il resto puntata di raccordo, ben girata, sulla falsa riga delle ultime stagioni, ovvero grandi riprese ma trama discutibile.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Aprile 2019)

Mah, sta diventando una versione fantasy di Sex and the City. Sembra una fan fiction scritta da una femminista.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah, sta diventando una versione fantasy di Sex and the City. Sembra una fan fiction scritta da una femminista.



Quoto, leggi i libri che sono nettamente superiori, la versione televisiva secondo me è piuttosto scadente.


----------



## Butcher (20 Aprile 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah, sta diventando una versione fantasy di Sex and the City. *Sembra una fan fiction scritta da una femminista*.



Bravo


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ci sarà per forza qualcosa sotto, Cersei sa benissimo che Bronn, per quanto mercenario possa essere, non ucciderà mai nè Jaimie nè Tyrion.


Più che altro la serie ha perso del tutto l aspetto crudo, spiazzante, figo delle morti shock nella storia ripresa dai libri. 
In un game of thrones subito senza libri, Ned stark sarebbe vivo alla Nona stagione a combattere al fianco dei figli. È troppo fan service da quando sono scoperti dal cartaceo. Speriamo nel finale tirino fuori i cosiddetti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Più che altro la serie ha perso del tutto l aspetto crudo, spiazzante, figo delle morti shock nella storia ripresa dai libri.
> In un game of thrones subito senza libri, Ned stark sarebbe vivo alla Nona stagione a combattere al fianco dei figli. È troppo fan service da quando sono scoperti dal cartaceo. Speriamo nel finale tirino fuori i cosiddetti



E' che il finale troll sarebbe decisamente sconvolgente per tutti. Il finale reale dovrebbe essere che il nord esca vittorioso dalla battaglia con il re della notte a carissimo prezzo e cersei quindi incula tutti a sangue e fa secchi gli ultimi superstiti governando lei.

Una roba del genere però non la voglio vedere assolutamente, meglio il fanservice


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A Bran devono dare un senso diverso, perché così è un personaggio ridicolo. Inoltre è assurdo che tutti, anche quelli come Danaerys sanno manco chi sia, prendano come oro colato quello che uno dice in base a delle visioni... manco fosse la Madonna...
> 
> Anche la scena della cavalcata sui draghi è una citazione... da Dragon Trainer. Ecco anche questo potevano farlo in ben altro modo, sia perché tutti sanno che solo un Targaryan può cavalcare un drago, sia perché lo DEVE fare in modo naturale. Invece è parso che Danaerys gli facesse guidare una vespa... e non è un dettaglio, tra Aegon e i draghi c'è un legame di sangue e liro, a differenza di tutti gli altri, non hanno biaogno delle visioni di Bran o dei diari di un septon per sapere che è un Targaryan... e in base a quello Dany si saŕebbe dovuta insospettire subito... sinceramente tutta quella sequenza, ampiamente prevista peraltro, mi ha deluso e parecchio.
> 
> Per il resto puntata di raccordo, ben girata, sulla falsa riga delle ultime stagioni, ovvero grandi riprese ma trama discutibile.


Ottime osservazioni. Quando certi spettatori diventano ben più acuti degli sceneggiatori, capisci che stanno facendo male.
Ma ci saranno milioni di super fens in tripudio per aver visto le loro mascotte svolazzare insieme, con quel tono lì. Non si rendono conto che è proprio così che non fanno il bene della serie che amano. Non sono un amante di game of thrones ma devo dire che inizialmente era molto bello. Il personaggio di Daenerys era davvero interessante e di spessore, col suo lato spietato e incerto. Ora è solo la bona da affiancare al protagonista, un paladino troppo standard e, a dirla tutta, recitato neanche troppo bene (molto meglio emilia Clark). 
Sono pure riusciti a spegnere un fenomeno come Peter Dinklage.

Spero di aver detto una fesseria dietro l altra e che l ultima stagione mi smentisca


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' che il finale troll sarebbe decisamente sconvolgente per tutti. Il finale reale dovrebbe essere che il nord esca vittorioso dalla battaglia con il re della notte a carissimo prezzo e cersei quindi incula tutti a sangue e fa secchi gli ultimi superstiti governando lei.
> 
> Una roba del genere però non la voglio vedere assolutamente, meglio il fanservice


Ti capisco benissimo, l altra tua alternativa sarebbe semplicemente troppo. Ma il punto è questo: sono convinto che l autore ne avrebbe trovata un'altra. Un'altra evoluzione sfociata in un'altra dinamica. Non un quasi appiattimento bene male. Per una volta avevo visto una serie con tante carte sul tavolo. 
Mi sono lasciato influenzare negativamente dalla 8x01,devo avere pazienza (e fiducia)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Più che altro la serie ha perso del tutto l aspetto crudo, spiazzante, figo delle morti shock nella storia ripresa dai libri.
> In un game of thrones subito senza libri, Ned stark sarebbe vivo alla Nona stagione a combattere al fianco dei figli. È troppo fan service da quando sono scoperti dal cartaceo. Speriamo nel finale tirino fuori i cosiddetti



Martin parlando dell'ultima stagione ha già confermato che i grandi eventi coincideranno con quelli che vuole lui, dopo averli rivelati agli sceneggiatori in diversi meeting a casa sua.
E che il finale cartaceo (che tanto non vedrà mai la luce) non sarà così diverso. Cambierà tantissimo la storia di personaggi secondari.

Questa è l'ultimissima dichiarazione di qualche giorno fa.

_*The show will be very close, though, thanks to “several days of story conferences” that took place at Martin’s house in Santa Fe, New Mexico. “I don't think Dan and Dave's ending is gonna be that different from my ending because of the conversations we did have,” he said.

“But they may be on certain secondary characters, there may be big differences,” he explained, saying that “there's no way to get in all the detail, all the minor characters, all the secondary characters.*”_

Aggiunge che per vedere uguale anche la storia di alcuni personaggi secondari ancora vivi nei libri (o che non sono apparsi nello show)sarebbero servite 5 stagioni in più, cosa non compatibile con la produzione televisiva e le posizioni contrattuali degl iattori.
Ricordo che Martin ha un contratto milionario con la HBO anche per i prossimi prequel che supervisionerà e quello che passa ha anche la sua approvazione.



Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ti capisco benissimo, l altra tua alternativa sarebbe semplicemente troppo. Ma il punto è questo: sono convinto che l autore ne avrebbe trovata un'altra. Un'altra evoluzione sfociata in un'altra dinamica.



Anch'io capisco le legittime aspettative di tutti. Però questi ultimi post dimostrano che il finale sarà un bagno di sangue su Internet, in tutti i modi.
Stanis apprezzerebbe un finale fanservice rispetto a quello tristissimo.
Tu gradiresti quello "intermedio".
Io vorrei quello più terribile citato da Stanis, spero nel finale più crudo e triste possibile. In Red Wedding a ripetizione.
Poi chiaro, dipende dal viaggio narrativo con cui si arriva al finale.

Sarei felice di tornare qui dopo il 20 maggio e di leggere di un finale che abbia soddisfatto tutti. Ma anche in caso di miglior finale oggettivo di tutti i tempi, non sarà così.

Qui c'è solo una piccola goccia nell'oceano. In alcuni topic su altri forum famosi e dedicati, solo per un primo episodio introduttivo che forse avrebbe richiesto sì e no 5 pagine, ci sono 100 pagine con commenti di tutti i tipi, tutto il contrario di tutto: capolavoro, schifo, troppo lento, troppo veloce, fanservice, profondo, femminista, irrispettoso e superficiale nel ritratto delle donne. In questa settimana mi è letteralmente girata la testa. In nessun modo affronterò un'altra settimana a leggere commenti 

Io penso che questa serie sia ormai diventato un fenomeno troppo grande e isterico per essere goduto, indipendentemente dalla sua qualità o i giudizi personali su di essa. Rimpiango in un certo senso i tempi in cui la guardavo con pochi amici, quando solo noi la conoscevamo, ed era conosciuta dagli altri solo per "tits and dragons" o "la serie soft porn con i bordelli e il protagonista decapitato".
Anche per questo ho ormai deciso di non seguire più le serie TV con le reazioni delle persone, cosa che fino a qualche anno fa mi appassionava ma che ora mi sta annoiando a morte... un po' come i post-partita 
Ormai è diventato un mestiere faticoso sia criticare quanto difendere. Non si aspetta più l'episodio, ma l'analisi. Ci si dimentica la cosa principale : l'intrattenimento.
Solo il mio pensiero ovviamente.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ottime osservazioni. Quando certi spettatori diventano ben più acuti degli sceneggiatori, capisci che stanno facendo male.
> Ma ci saranno milioni di super fens in tripudio per aver visto le loro mascotte svolazzare insieme, con quel tono lì. Non si rendono conto che è proprio così che non fanno il bene della serie che amano. Non sono un amante di game of thrones ma devo dire che inizialmente era molto bello. Il personaggio di Daenerys era davvero interessante e di spessore, col suo lato spietato e incerto. Ora è solo la bona da affiancare al protagonista, un paladino troppo standard e, a dirla tutta, recitato neanche troppo bene (molto meglio emilia Clark).
> Sono pure riusciti a spegnere un fenomeno come Peter Dinklage.
> 
> Spero di aver detto una fesseria dietro l altra e che l ultima stagione mi smentisca



Dalla sesta in poi, ovvero da quando la trama è tutta in mano alla Hbo senza i libri, la serie ha preso una piega diversa. Più azione e effetti speciali, meno trama e dialoghi.
Nella settima purtroppo hanno fatto una marea di disastri, trattando tutto in modo superficiale e con tante contraddizioni.
La 8×1 è stata una puntata di raccordo con bei momenti scenografici, qualche reunion attesa e un pochino di zizzania, insomma nessuna sorpresa, ma su certi dialoghi si è sfiorato il ridicolo. È uno stile al quale bisogna rassegnarsi anche per questa stagione temo.
Però vediamo. Ho ancora la sensazione che ne vedremo delle belle con tanti colpi di scena.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Martin parlando dell'ultima stagione ha già confermato che i grandi eventi coincideranno con quelli che vuole lui, dopo averli rivelati agli sceneggiatori in diversi meeting a casa sua.
> E che il finale cartaceo (che tanto non vedrà mai la luce) non sarà così diverso. Cambierà tantissimo la storia di personaggi secondari.
> 
> Questa è l'ultimissima dichiarazione di qualche giorno fa.
> ...


Ottime le dichiarazioni dell autore. Certo, penso che le bellezza di GoT dipenda da quasi tutti i suoi personaggi, ma va bene.

Non sapevo dei prequel. 

Ahahahahahah è vero, ormai è un rissone in cui tutti tirano la giacchetta al trono di spade, per avere il finale come lo vorremmo. 
Personalmente non voglio che finisca in un modo ben preciso. Di film e serie TV voglio che siano loro stessi a rimanere fedeli, coerenti e coraggiosi. A mio parere chi scrive sceneggiature dovrebbe IGNORARE gli spettatori. Oggi tutta la musica mainstream è creata così, e secondo me è terribile. Sarebbe come dire a Picasso di farle bene quelle facce che non piacciono a nessuno.

Anche una mia amica apprezzava la calma di un tempo. Il mainstream spinto comporta anche questo xd


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dalla sesta in poi, ovvero da quando la trama è tutta in mano alla Hbo senza i libri, la serie ha preso una piega diversa. Più azione e effetti speciali, meno trama e dialoghi.
> Nella settima purtroppo hanno fatto una marea di disastri, trattando tutto in modo superficiale e con tante contraddizioni.
> La 8×1 è stata una puntata di raccordo con bei momenti scenografici, qualche reunion attesa e un pochino di zizzania, insomma nessuna sorpresa, ma su certi dialoghi si è sfiorato il ridicolo. È uno stile al quale bisogna rassegnarsi anche per questa stagione temo.
> Però vediamo. Ho ancora la sensazione che ne vedremo delle belle con tanti colpi di scena.


Ormai è andata così. 
A mio parere il problema di questa 8x01 è che pesantemente STATICA. Negativamente parlando. Parliamoci chiaro, non ho problemi con la lentezza, che NON è un difetto se ha un SENSO. Il mio regista preferito è Malick, ho visto più volte film come Gerry, che vi assicuro ridefinisce il concetto di film lento. Ma lì la lentezza era in pregio, era giusta, sensata, riflessiva, coerente. 

Su Got usano una delle 6 puntate solo per suscitare (nei super fens) ulteriore suspance. A tratti sembrava ancora di avere immagini da trailer. È una staticità inutile, non c'è praticamente nulla su cui riflettere, è una sfilata dei personaggi. Qualcuno gli dica che ce li ricordiamo! 

Sicuramente la serie non può chiudersi con John snow che infilza il re della notte, Cersei muore e giù di feste carnali


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2019)

Secondo me molti di voi saranno delusi anche dalla 8x02. Sensazione, spero di sbagliarmi. Poi dalla 8x03 ci divertiremo tutti. Anche perche' con gli episodi da un'ora e mezza arriva lui: il regista Miguel Sapochnik.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me molti di voi saranno delusi anche dalla 8x02. Sensazione, spero di sbagliarmi. Poi dalla 8x03 ci divertiremo tutti. Anche perche' con gli episodi da un'ora e mezza arriva lui: il regista Miguel Sapochnik.



Stessa idea. Anche la 2 sarà di preludio. Dalla battaglia di Winterfell in poi ci divertiremo.


----------



## Butcher (21 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Stessa idea. Anche la 2 sarà di preludio. Dalla battaglia di Winterfell in poi ci divertiremo.



Si ma in 4 puntate cosa diavolo vuoi fare? Game of Thrones ha una trama troppo complessa, è stato tutto banalizzato.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Aprile 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Si ma in 4 puntate cosa diavolo vuoi fare? Game of Thrones ha una trama troppo complessa, è stato tutto banalizzato.



Probabile. Ma saranno 4 episodi da oltre 80 minuti l'uno comunque. In pratica quasi come una intera delle prime stagioni.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi, hanno leakato la 8x02. 

Be careful.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, hanno leakato la 8x02.
> 
> Be careful.




Grazie per l'info, ho trovato la puntata 

Me la guarderò senza sottotitoli, speriamo succeda qualcosa a sto giro


----------



## Miro (21 Aprile 2019)

Ho visto anch'io la puntata e condivido buona parte delle critiche che avete già scritto. Puntata molto filler, come prevedibile, ma con tante scene puramente inutili (in primis la scampagnata coi draghi ). Non mi convince molto la scelta di addensare l'ultima stagione in così poche puntate, non vorrei veder il tutto risolversi in un finale frettoloso e mal girato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2019)

Ho visto la 2 leaked...Peggio della prima ragazzi. Non ci siamo proprio. Non succede na sega, altra puntata d'attesa per la battaglia che sarà nella prossima puntata. La cosa peggiore però è che tutta una roba sulle coppiette, brienne jamie, il tizio degli immacolati con la tizia (non ricordo il nome), arya e gendry ecc... Ridicolo. La prima mezz'ora regge anche, ma poi si ha voglia di passare avanti veloce addirittura

Due anni di attesa per sta roba è un insulto, sarebbe questa la sceneggiatura per cui sono serviti due anni?

Bastava un solo episodio tra questo e il primo per le coppiette fanservice tra l'altro.

-4 alla fine, probabile che faranno crepare l'80% dei personaggi per chiudere le storie senza sviluppi vari


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco, un trailer lungo 110 minuti (8x01 e 8x02).
Lineari, sequenziali le scene: Sam tarly rivela a John snow. John snow rivela a daenerys.

Buoni i mal di pancia Sansa-daenerys e snow-daenerys sulla spartizione dei territori una volta vinta la guerra. Anche se tutto questo toglie atmosfera: voglio dire, l evento che li attende è epocale, APOCALITTICO, e si pensa ai titoli.

Alla 8x02 confermo l appiattimento della serie. Forse la contemporaneita' con Gomorra (fantastico!) penalizza troppo il trono di spade


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto la 2 leaked...Peggio della prima ragazzi. Non ci siamo proprio. Non succede na sega, altra puntata d'attesa per la battaglia che sarà nella prossima puntata. La cosa peggiore però è che tutta una roba sulle coppiette, brienne jamie, il tizio degli immacolati con la tizia (non ricordo il nome), arya e gendry ecc... Ridicolo. La prima mezz'ora regge anche, ma poi si ha voglia di passare avanti veloce addirittura
> 
> Due anni di attesa per sta roba è un insulto, sarebbe questa la sceneggiatura per cui sono serviti due anni?
> 
> ...


Infatti, restano 300 minuti esatti per sciogliere 20 o 30 dinamiche. Ogni personaggio appiattito a soldato. Pure di Arya, il cui addestramento era carico di mistero, resta poco: solo un altro pg da schiantare su age of empires.

Se anche il finale fosse geniale, buttare 110 minuti su 400 è inspiegabile. È un tentativo (basso) di creare suspance


----------



## Hellscream (22 Aprile 2019)

Quella scena... che imbarazzo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2019)

Mi chiedo come sia possibile che abbiano usato due anni di tempo per sta melma. La battaglia potrà essere pure la cosa più figa di tutte, però ci si arriva malissimo.

La rivelazione sulle origini di Jon Snow a terzi che tutti aspettavamo è stata gestita veramente in maniera dilettantesca poi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Aprile 2019)

Puntata scarsa quanto gli ultimi libri di Martin.

Buon inizio, cliffhanger alla fine e in mezzo un gran bel niente.

Considerando il numero di puntate in questa stagione il episodio é inspiegabile, minutaggio letteralmente buttato nel cesso


----------



## juventino (22 Aprile 2019)

Invece a me la puntata è piaciuta, un episodio “quiete prima della tempesta” ci stava tutto. Il problema è che è la 8x02, se fosse stata la 8x01 (abbastanza deludente invece) secondo me sarebbe stato perfetto.


----------



## Kayl (22 Aprile 2019)

La scena tra Arya e Gendry di un patetico fanservice oltremodo ridicolo. La HBO ha perfino giustificato il tutto dicendo che Arya ha 18 anni sull'account twitter ufficiale. Buono a sapersi, quindi sono passati...6-7 anni dalla terza stagione nella serie? Perché mi pare che Sansa si sia sposata con Tyrion a 14 anni (detto nella serie proprio). E la fanno passare come una scena d'amore pure i fan della coppia, roba degna degli inutili romanzi rosa, visto che Arya era letteralmente una bambina quando si è separata da Gendry, che era a sua volta un ragazzino.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> La scena tra Arya e Gendry di un patetico fanservice oltremodo ridicolo. La HBO ha perfino giustificato il tutto dicendo che Arya ha 18 anni sull'account twitter ufficiale. Buono a sapersi, quindi sono passati...6-7 anni dalla terza stagione nella serie? Perché mi pare che Sansa si sia sposata con Tyrion a 14 anni (detto nella serie proprio). E la fanno passare come una scena d'amore pure i fan della coppia, roba degna degli inutili romanzi rosa, visto che Arya era letteralmente una bambina quando si è separata da Gendry, che era a sua volta un ragazzino.



Io ripeto, ho provato imbarazzo a vedere quella scena.. Nel senso che proprio mi sentivo io in imbarazzo per lei. Ma sono consapevole che questo sia dovuto al fatto che l'abbiamo vista "crescere" proprio all'interno della serie. Abbiamo ancora troppo fresca nella mente l'immagine dell'Arya bambina.


----------



## BB7 (22 Aprile 2019)

L'ho sempre detto: GoT non è un brutto telefilm, anzi è bello ma è SICURAMENTE il telefilm più soppravvalutato che io abbia mai visto. Tralasciando gli elementi soggettivi anche in questa 8x02 ci sono dei montaggi e tagli veramente fatti male, ritmo inesistente, dialoghi piatti e scrittura inesistente. In una parola questa puntata la definirei CRINGE.


----------



## Kayl (22 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io ripeto, ho provato imbarazzo a vedere quella scena.. Nel senso che proprio mi sentivo io in imbarazzo per lei. Ma sono consapevole che questo sia dovuto al fatto che l'abbiamo vista "crescere" proprio all'interno della serie. Abbiamo ancora troppo fresca nella mente l'immagine dell'Arya bambina.



ma se anche vuoi fare quella scena, falla con criterio. Poi il voler per forza sottolineare che Arya ne avesse 18 quando ne sarebbero bastati, anche se sempre fuori logica, 16, dimostra come la serie si sia ormai piegata per soddisfare tutti i capricci pure legali del pubblico di ogni genere, una cosa a dir poco ridicola visto che per esempio Daenerys e Sansa non erano certo maggiorenni quando hanno avuto la loro prima volta, entrambe subendo inoltre violenza dal proprio marito, ma la produzione se ne fregò dei moralismi anche anagrafici, adesso invece no, bisogna adattare l'età dei personaggi a quella degli attori e non viceversa perché è politically correct.
Arya non aveva bisogno di farsi sverginare (che poi la sua faccia a fine coito sembrava dire "non m'ero persa niente") per apparire cresciuta. Anche perché adesso tutti fantasticano sul vedere un happy ending felice e puccioso tra Gendry e Arya, quando far finire Arya come donna sposata e in un bel castello, perché poco ma sicuro se Gendry sopravvive viene legalizzato Baratheon, cioè tutto ciò che Arya non è mai voluta essere e che non ha mai voluto dalla prima alla settima stagione.

Lo ribadisco, al di là di alcune scene oggettivamente belle per via dell'inevitabile coinvolgimento emotivo, come la battaglia ad Aspra Dimora nella quinta e varie scene della sesta, questa serie è logicamente finita nel cesso con il termine della quarta stagione, quando si sono discostati del tutto dai libri e per me il peccato originale è stato cambiare l'addio tra Tyrion e Jaime che ha reso l'uccisione di Tywin emotivamente 10 volte meno potente, oltre al fatto che quel dialogo aveva fatto tenere a Jaime gli attributi attaccati al corpo nei libri invece di tornare a sbavare su Cersei.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Aprile 2019)

Per me ci sarà anche una storia d'amore tra Lady Brienne e Tormund. O addirittura tra Brienne e Jamie.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quoto, leggi i libri che sono nettamente superiori, la versione televisiva secondo me è piuttosto scadente.


 Ci ho pensato, ma ormai mi ero spoilerato quasi tutto con le serie tv. 



Butcher ha scritto:


> Bravo



Secondo me il romanzo finirà con il Re della Notte che viene accusato di molestie sessuali da Daenerys e dalle sorelle Stark, e per questo verrà ucciso dai suoi soldati.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ma se anche vuoi fare quella scena, falla con criterio. Poi il voler per forza sottolineare che Arya ne avesse 18 quando ne sarebbero bastati, anche se sempre fuori logica, 16, dimostra come la serie si sia ormai piegata per soddisfare tutti i capricci pure legali del pubblico di ogni genere, una cosa a dir poco ridicola visto che per esempio Daenerys e Sansa non erano certo maggiorenni quando hanno avuto la loro prima volta, entrambe subendo inoltre violenza dal proprio marito, ma la produzione se ne fregò dei moralismi anche anagrafici, adesso invece no, bisogna adattare l'età dei personaggi a quella degli attori e non viceversa perché è politically correct.
> Arya non aveva bisogno di farsi sverginare (che poi la sua faccia a fine coito sembrava dire "non m'ero persa niente") per apparire cresciuta. *Anche perché adesso tutti fantasticano sul vedere un happy ending felice e puccioso tra Gendry e Arya, quando far finire Arya come donna sposata e in un bel castello, perché poco ma sicuro se Gendry sopravvive viene legalizzato Baratheon, cioè tutto ciò che Arya non è mai voluta essere e che non ha mai voluto dalla prima alla settima stagione.
> *
> Lo ribadisco, al di là di alcune scene oggettivamente belle per via dell'inevitabile coinvolgimento emotivo, come la battaglia ad Aspra Dimora nella quinta e varie scene della sesta, questa serie è logicamente finita nel cesso con il termine della quarta stagione, quando si sono discostati del tutto dai libri e per me il peccato originale è stato cambiare l'addio tra Tyrion e Jaime che ha reso l'uccisione di Tywin emotivamente 10 volte meno potente, oltre al fatto che quel dialogo aveva fatto tenere a Jaime gli attributi attaccati al corpo nei libri invece di tornare a sbavare su Cersei.



Nono, questo non accadrà, Maisie Williams stessa ha detto che il finale di Arya sarà "da sola", e personalmente credo che Gendry creperà (magari non adesso...) come tutti quelli a cui in questa puntata ho sentito dire "quando finirà" "ne riparleremo alla fine di questa battaglia" ecc.. Per dire, per me Brienne, Verme Grigio e Theon hanno già la lapide scolpita...


----------



## Kayl (22 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Nono, questo non accadrà, Maisie Williams stessa ha detto che il finale di Arya sarà "da sola", e personalmente credo che Gendry creperà (magari non adesso...) come tutti quelli a cui in questa puntata ho sentito dire "quando finirà" "ne riparleremo alla fine di questa battaglia" ecc.. Per dire, per me Brienne, Verme Grigio e Theon hanno già la lapide scolpita...



sì infatti parlavo del fatto che i fan ci fantastichino sopra e che di tutta probabilità si lamenteranno alla grande quando ciò non avverrà.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Aprile 2019)

Grande Tormund!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2019)

Mmm no dai troppe critiche, credo che legate più che altro al fatto che sta finendo tutto e poi vabbè a cose che sappiamo sui libri non si sarebbero mai viste ma lì Martin ha le sue colpe non ce la si può prendere con la serie. 
Se ci stanno facendo attendere e hanno "sprecato" tempo sulle relazioni tra i personaggi che non si vedevano da tempo è proprio perché per molti di loro non ci sarà un "dopo". E poi proprio perché non si vede una "grande guerra" tutti i giorni era giusto che ci fosse una vigilia solenne. 
Io la puntata me la sono vissuta abbastanza bene, anzi proprio perché vedevo che si tirava per le lunghe alla fine ho sperato che finisse esattamente come è finita, ovvero con la battaglia sul punto di iniziare.
E credo che ovviamente non vedremo da subito il Re della Notte o il suo drago (apparirà proprio sul finire della 8x03?)

Arya/Gendry. C'è attrazione. Arya ha voluto sentirsi donna. Era probabilmente un passaggio da fare per lei che ha indossato 1000 volti, è stato un po' strano anche per me da vedere (essendo Arya il mio personaggio preferito fin dalla 1x01) ma adesso da lì a parlare d'amore, di sposarsi e regnare in un castello insieme sinceramente ce ne passa. Non ci sarà niente di più tra loro, dai. 

Volendo essere pignoli ci sono cose che mi sono stonate più di questa relazione.
1) Jamie nomina Brienne cavaliere, ma ne ha il potere? Era guardia reale ma non della regina per cui combatte Brienne e per cui lui stesso dovrebbere combattere adesso. Mi sarei aspettato nella formula un "Nel nome di Daenerys di casa Targaryen io ti nomino..." ma sarebbe stonato ancora di più detto da Jamie. 
2) Bello il dialogo tra Dany e Sansa (interrotto sul più bello dall'inutile Theon, che ovviamente si è fatto tutto Westeros prima che gli estranei coprissero la distanza tra Ultimo Focolare e Grande Inverno). Dany si raffredda quando Sansa gli chiede cosa ne sarà del Nord... in effetti avrebbe potuto togliersi dall'impiccio rispondendo la stessa cosa che disse a Theon e Yara alla fine della 6a stagione, ovvero che ci sarebbe stata la possibilità di chiedere l'indipendenza da parte del Nord così come dalle Isole di Ferro. 
3) Podrick cantore in versione Pipino a Minas Tirith proprio alla vigilia della battaglia che potrebbe causare la fine di tutto. Forse è una citazione voluta.
4) Bran sempre più catastrofico fa pensare i fan al peggio, se non altro ha specificato bene l'obiettivo del Re della Notte, la Notte Eterna #finoalconfine visto che Essos gli Estranei non se lo cagano proprio e aldilà del Mare Stretto si potrà continuare a vivere felici e contenti. 

Mi spiace che non siamo andati ad Approdo del Re. Probabilmente il sud è davvero fuori dei giochi della Grande Guerra e i Lannister marceranno direttamente contro i sopravvissuti (eventuali).
Non è che adesso il regista ci spiazza con una 8x03 tutta su Approdo del Re? ahaha no dai.

Tutti hanno fatto in tempo ad arrivare a Grande Inverno, eccetto Melisandre. Pensavo avrebbe avuto un qualche ruolo nella Grande Guerra, per quanto ce l'ha menata nelle precedenti stagioni. E a quanto sembra non vedremo neanche Meera Reed (non ho controllato in effetti se l'attrice avrebbe fatto parte del cast di questa stagione).


----------



## Zanc9 (23 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ma se anche vuoi fare quella scena, falla con criterio. Poi il voler per forza sottolineare che Arya ne avesse 18 quando ne sarebbero bastati, anche se sempre fuori logica, 16, dimostra come la serie si sia ormai piegata per soddisfare tutti i capricci pure legali del pubblico di ogni genere, una cosa a dir poco ridicola visto che per esempio Daenerys e Sansa non erano certo maggiorenni quando hanno avuto la loro prima volta, entrambe subendo inoltre violenza dal proprio marito, ma la produzione se ne fregò dei moralismi anche anagrafici, adesso invece no, bisogna adattare l'età dei personaggi a quella degli attori e non viceversa perché è politically correct.
> Arya non aveva bisogno di farsi sverginare (che poi la sua faccia a fine coito sembrava dire "non m'ero persa niente") per apparire cresciuta. Anche perché adesso tutti fantasticano sul vedere un happy ending felice e puccioso tra Gendry e Arya, quando far finire Arya come donna sposata e in un bel castello, perché poco ma sicuro se Gendry sopravvive viene legalizzato Baratheon, cioè tutto ciò che Arya non è mai voluta essere e che non ha mai voluto dalla prima alla settima stagione.
> 
> Lo ribadisco, al di là di alcune scene oggettivamente belle per via dell'inevitabile coinvolgimento emotivo, come la battaglia ad Aspra Dimora nella quinta e varie scene della sesta, questa serie è logicamente finita nel cesso con il termine della quarta stagione, quando si sono discostati del tutto dai libri e per me il peccato originale è stato cambiare l'addio tra Tyrion e Jaime che ha reso l'uccisione di Tywin emotivamente 10 volte meno potente, oltre al fatto che quel dialogo aveva fatto tenere a Jaime gli attributi attaccati al corpo nei libri invece di tornare a sbavare su Cersei.



La mancanza di QUEL passaggio (jaime che racconta la verità su Tysha) è stata la più grande vaccata ingiustificata della storia della tv


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Theon, che ovviamente si è fatto tutto Westeros prima che gli estranei coprissero la distanza tra Ultimo Focolare e Grande Inverno


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Aprile 2019)

Classica puntata della quiete prima della tempesta. Anche io ci ho visto un omaggio al Signore degli anelli in questo secondo episodio


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2019)

Diamo anche onore al merito però, semplicemente bellissima!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Diamo anche onore al merito però, semplicemente bellissima!



Spettacolare veramente

Comunque [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] vogliamo farlo il #fantamortiGOT, pronosticando chi muore nella prossima puntata sulla guerra? 

Io dico: Brienne, Verme Grigio, Podrick, Theon e Sam.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Spettacolare veramente
> 
> Comunque [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] vogliamo farlo il #fantamortiGOT, pronosticando chi muore nella prossima puntata sulla guerra?
> 
> Io dico: Brienne, Verme Grigio, Podrick, Theon e Sam.



Via, partecipo anche io:

Brienne, Theon, Verme Grigio, Gendry, Jorah, Lyanna Mormont.


----------



## Kayl (23 Aprile 2019)

Sam per me è l'unico che di sicuro non crepa, la serie finirà con lui che, per narrare tutti gli eventi e tramandarli, inizia a scrivere "le cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco".


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Spettacolare veramente
> 
> Comunque @Roten1896 vogliamo farlo il #fantamortiGOT, pronosticando chi muore nella prossima puntata sulla guerra?
> 
> Io dico: Brienne, Verme Grigio, Podrick, Theon e Sam.



Mettiamoli nel link qui sotto, va... però bisogna pronosticare da qui *alla fine*... chi resta vivo e chi no alla fine della 8x06
e anche chi sale al trono dai

docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/124oQUsEcbI8fav2peDrC9GiVZYyHcEGycOSafp2nHdk/edit#gid=0


----------



## Butcher (23 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mettiamoli nel link qui sotto, va... però bisogna pronosticare da qui *alla fine*... chi resta vivo e chi no alla fine della 8x06
> e anche chi sale al trono dai
> 
> docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/124oQUsEcbI8fav2peDrC9GiVZYyHcEGycOSafp2nHdk/edit#gid=0



fantastico, mi inserisco subito!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mettiamoli nel link qui sotto, va... però bisogna pronosticare da qui *alla fine*... chi resta vivo e chi no alla fine della 8x06
> e anche chi sale al trono dai
> 
> docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/124oQUsEcbI8fav2peDrC9GiVZYyHcEGycOSafp2nHdk/edit#gid=0



Bene siamo a 4 puntate dalla fine, vuol dire che per ogni pronostico esatto 4 punti (ovvero personaggio vivo indovinato o personaggio morto indovinato), pronostico sbagliato 0.
Avete tempo di cambiarlo fino a domenica sera 28 aprile. 
Se qualcuno si inserisce più avanti otterrà, 3, 2 o 1 punto per pronostico esatto a seconda di quante puntate mancano alla fine. 

Chi becca il trono di spade 10 punti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mettiamoli nel link qui sotto, va... però bisogna pronosticare da qui *alla fine*... chi resta vivo e chi no alla fine della 8x06
> e anche chi sale al trono dai
> 
> docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/124oQUsEcbI8fav2peDrC9GiVZYyHcEGycOSafp2nHdk/edit#gid=0





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bene siamo a 4 puntate dalla fine, vuol dire che per ogni pronostico esatto 4 punti (ovvero personaggio vivo indovinato o personaggio morto indovinato), pronostico sbagliato 0.
> Avete tempo di cambiarlo fino a domenica sera 28 aprile.
> Se qualcuno si inserisce più avanti otterrà, 3, 2 o 1 punto per pronostico esatto a seconda di quante puntate mancano alla fine.
> 
> Chi becca il trono di spade 10 punti.



Grandissimo, perfetto!!


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bene siamo a 4 puntate dalla fine, vuol dire che per ogni pronostico esatto 4 punti (ovvero personaggio vivo indovinato o personaggio morto indovinato), pronostico sbagliato 0.
> Avete tempo di cambiarlo fino a domenica sera 28 aprile.
> Se qualcuno si inserisce più avanti otterrà, 3, 2 o 1 punto per pronostico esatto a seconda di quante puntate mancano alla fine.
> 
> Chi becca il trono di spade 10 punti.



Ahaha anche io mi inserisco, per me in questa 08 muoiono...

Jaime Lannister
Davos
Theon Greyjoy
J. Mormont
Melisandre
Varys
Sandor Clegane
Bran Stark
Gendry
Gregor Clegane
Beric Dondarrion
Grey Worm
Euron Greyjoy


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Aprile 2019)

E' stato un buon episodio, che conclude il preludio alla Grande Guerra.
Ho rivisto un po' il tono del vecchio GOT, con più pazienza e voglia di estendere i dialoghi rispetto alla superficialità delle ultime stagioni.

Da un punto di vista strutturale il lavoro che hanno fatto è eccellente, segno che i produttori hanno messo in gioco proprio tutto per fare il meglio possibile. Bellissima regia, interpretazioni eccezionali. L'intera scena del focolare, con l'apice della nomina di Brienne, è davvero al top dell'intera serie per l'intensità delle interpretazioni e la costruzione scenica.

L'artificio narrativo dei dialoghi interrotti per creare suspence, roba anni 90 comunque, inizia a darmi fastidio perchè ne stanno abusando. Si possono anche concludere con risposte vaghe e evasive che comunque creerebbero drama, invece della solita conclusione con primo piano del personaggio di turno che resta muto e guarda in camera... ne stanno abusando a tal punto che nell'ultima scena tra Jon e Dany davo per scontato che venissero interrotti, ormai a me manco creano più suspence...

Alcune incongruenze nella trama restano, ma dalla sesta in poi ho imparato a gustarmi gli episodi per come sono senza scendere in dettagli che me la rovinerebbero (gli spostamenti, per esempio, sono ormai completamente fuori controllo). Però la scena in plenaria dovevano farla durare qualche minuto in più perchè quando Bran dimostra di sapere qualcosa sul Night King (dando finalmente un senso al personaggio di Bran che trovo ancora assurdo e ridicolo ogni volta che compare) è inverosimile che i personaggi non lo abbiano tempestato di domande... lui magari avrebbe risposto in modo elusivo, ma se a quel tavolo si trovano le presunte migliori menti di Westeros possibile che nessuno chieda nulla?

Per il resto ho trovato piacevole il tono epico e solenne dell'intero episodio, oltre alle chiare citazioni sparse qua e là. Alla fine non si tratta della vigilia di una battaglia come le altre, è la vigilia dell'Apocalisse e dunque trovo normale il virare verso parole e toni più solenni del solito GOT.
A livello di personaggi, mi piace molto l'evoluzione delle storyline di Arya (menomale perchè come Nessuno era diventata insopportabile) e Jamie (che non la racconta giusta), penso che questi due personaggi in particolare abbiano in serbo molte sorprese ancora.

Gli 82 minuti dell'episodio 3 passeranno alla storia del cinema, ne parleremo per anni e anni entrando nell'immaginario di un'intera generazione. State pronti e gustiamoceli tutti.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ahaha anche io mi inserisco, per me in questa 08 muoiono...
> 
> Jaime Lannister
> Davos
> ...



aggiungiti qua con la tua colonna

docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/124oQUsEcbI8fav2peDrC9GiVZYyHcEGycOSafp2nHdk/edit#gid=0


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Aprile 2019)

Sono convinto che dopo cosi tanti mesi di attesa forse saremmo rimasti delusi da qualunque inizio di stagione.. 
Avete già detto praticamente tutto.. aggiungo solo che mi sarei aspettato di vedere almeno un po’ il comportamento della mega armata dopo aver passato la barriera.. invece niente di niente


----------



## Miro (23 Aprile 2019)

Ho visto anche la puntata leakata, dai vostri commenti pensavo molto peggio.  l'episodio si è lasciato guardare, certo è un'altra puntata messa così di filling e fa permanere la paura che combinino un mapazzone condensato nelle restanti puntate per concludere il tutto, ma voglio fidarmi.


----------



## RojoNero (23 Aprile 2019)

il prossimo episodio sarà una strage!!!


----------



## RojoNero (23 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Spettacolare veramente
> 
> Comunque [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] vogliamo farlo il #fantamortiGOT, pronosticando chi muore nella prossima puntata sulla guerra?
> 
> Io dico: Brienne, Verme Grigio, Podrick, Theon e Sam.



l'importante non muoia Ghost


----------



## kekkopot (23 Aprile 2019)

Il prossimo episodio sarà il motivo per il quale ho (abbiamo) aspettato l' ottava stagione. Hype a pallettoni


----------



## malos (24 Aprile 2019)

A me in generale l'episodio, a differenza del primo, è piaciuto molto. Per il resto avete detto tutto voi. Il prossimo probabilmente visti i precedenti, trarrà ispirazione dalla fantastica battaglia del fosso di helm.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> A me in generale l'episodio, a differenza del primo, è piaciuto molto. Per il resto avete detto tutto voi. Il prossimo probabilmente visti i precedenti, trarrà ispirazione dalla fantastica battaglia del *fosso di helm*.



esatto stesso pensiero


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Ho deciso di seguire il Trono di Spade dopo anni direi. Vi dico che ho visto in pratica la prima stagione in una sola giornata. Ora sono a metà della seconda...


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mettiamoli nel link qui sotto, va... però bisogna pronosticare da qui *alla fine*... chi resta vivo e chi no alla fine della 8x06
> e anche chi sale al trono dai
> 
> docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/124oQUsEcbI8fav2peDrC9GiVZYyHcEGycOSafp2nHdk/edit#gid=0



Partecipo anche io.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Aprile 2019)

up

pronostici vivi o morti

docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/124oQUsEcbI8fav2peDrC9GiVZYyHcEGycOSafp2nHdk/edit#gid=0


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi niente link diretti nei post, mi sa che ho appena evitato io lo sterminio di massa 

Ho tolto gli "http", così non ci sono collegamenti.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi niente link diretti nei post, mi sa che ho appena evitato io lo sterminio di massa
> 
> Ho tolto gli "http", così non ci sono collegamenti.



Io sto ancora attendendo il tuo commento alla 8x02


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io sto ancora attendendo il tuo commento alla 8x02



Per me migliore episodio dalla 6x09-6x10, che mi ha fatto anche scendere un paio di lacrime. Questi episodi character-focused sono sempre i miei preferiti dalla prima stagione.

Ma come avevo detto dopo la 8x01 ho deciso di godermi la serie senza Internet, entrato qui tutto entusiasta credevo di leggere commenti a un episodio di Smallville o High School Musical, e mi sono demoralizzato. Ci sono già i post partita del Milan per quello, almeno una passione che mi è rimasta voglio godermela


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2019)

Today is the day!


----------



## juventino (28 Aprile 2019)

Son due anni che aspettiamo questa puntata. Considerando anche Sapochnik alla regia le mie aspettative sono altissime.


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2019)

Menomale che stanotte almeno c'è la puntatona di got.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2019)

C'e' poco da dire se non "Not Today"


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2019)

Madonna....


----------



## juventino (29 Aprile 2019)

Vista.
Vi consiglio caldamente di guardarla su televisore, lasciate perdere Tablet, PC e affini.


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Ditemi che dopo mille stagioni non è finita così la più grande guerra... anticlimatico al massimo


----------



## markjordan (29 Aprile 2019)

sacrificati inutilmente 3 eserciti , draghi sottousati , bastavano loro e barriere di fuoco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ditemi che dopo mille stagioni non è finita così la più grande guerra... anticlimatico al massimo



Quoto. Adesso sono io ad essere abbastanza deluso. C'era già la Battle of Bastards per una battaglia così trionfale e lineare. Episodio ed esito finale che dovrà essere rivalutato ed inquadrato dopo gli ultimi 3 episodi, con la battaglia per il trono. Ma al momento ho davvero l'amaro in bocca.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2019)

Per me ci saranno ancora grosse sorprese in vista. Mi sarei aspettato che la battaglia si prolungasse almeno per un altro episodio, almeno per quel che riguarda il destino del Re della Notte, ma quando ho visto che i draghi già scendevano in campo dopo 10' ho capito che tutto sarebbe finito in questa puntata. 

L'esito a favore del Nord che ne sarebbe uscito a brandelli era scontato perché era l'unico modo per rimettere in gioco Cersei. Ma essendoci ancora 3 puntate (lunghe), mi aspetto tutto e il contrario di tutto.

Colonna sonora fantastica quella della scena clou che mi ha ricordato 'Light of the Seven'


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per me ci saranno ancora grosse sorprese in vista. Mi sarei aspettato che la battaglia si prolungasse almeno per un altro episodio, almeno per quel che riguarda il destino del Re della Notte, ma quando ho visto che i draghi già scendevano in campo dopo 10' ho capito che tutto sarebbe finito in questa puntata.
> 
> L'esito a favore del Nord che ne sarebbe uscito a brandelli era scontato perché era l'unico modo per rimettere in gioco Cersei. Ma essendoci ancora 3 puntate (lunghe), mi aspetto tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> 
> Colonna sonora fantastica quella della scena clou che mi ha ricordato 'Light of the Seven'



Se il messaggio finale sarà che l'avidità umana per il potere ed il trono crea più danni dei veri demoni, e i personaggi si autodistruggeranno da soli per le loro ambizioni, sarà ancora il GOT che conoscevo.
Adesso spero davvero nel passaggio definitivo al "lato oscuro" di Dany, che porterebbe ad esiti imprevedibili. Il discorso tra Sansa e Tyrion volge sempre di più verso questa direzione secondo me. 

Però davvero il NK doveva sopravvivere almeno un altro episodio. I luogotenenti non hanno nemmeno alzato una spada, sono stati in campo solo i Wight. L'altra cosa inaccettabile (che avevo perdonato nella stagione 7 proprio solo in funzione di qualcosa di diverso qui) è che personaggi come Sam e Brienne vengano atterrati e divorati vivi, ma ne escono incolumi.

Comunque, non solo critiche... molto bella l'uscita di scena di Theon. La scena di apertura di Melisandre con le spade infuocate dei Dothraki, che si spengono subito dopo. E la morte finale poetica della strega rossa.


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Per fortuna leggendo i commenti in rete non sono l'unico a ritenere questo episodio pessimo. Spero davvero che se ne escano con una trovata tipo Bran posseduto dal NK o roba simile altrimenti è inaccettabile pompare per 8 stagioni sto villain per poi farlo fuori in mezzo secondo senza una backstory seria o uno scontro degno. Riguardo gli altri personaggi "VIP" che rimangono tutti illesi in situazioni ridicole neanche ne voglio parlare, tutto passa in secondo piano rispetto a quello che dalla stagione 1 ep 1 veniva fatto passare per super villain finale e poi con una pugnalata a caso finisce tutto. Si potrebbe parlare tanto di come il fuoco viene usato pochissimo e trovare un milione di buchi o forzature di trama, ma chiudo un occhio sperando che davvero non sia tutto qui il discorso riguardande il Night King. Come ho letto qualcuno scrivere; per ora sembra un Lost 2.0


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Aprile 2019)

Episodio che mi è piaciuto tantissimo, carico di suspence soprattutto nel finale. Dispiace che purtroppo non sia ancora morta Dany, speravo di non dovermi subire la battaglia tutta al femminile per il trono tra lei e Cersei. Ci avevo sperato ma l'han salvata. Peccato.


----------



## juventino (29 Aprile 2019)

Il problema della puntata è a mio avviso il modo in cui hanno gestito alcune cose tipo la cavalcata dei dothraki assolutamente no-sense e il modo in cui Arya arriva al parco degli dei, un po’ random. 
Non sono d’accordo con chi si è lamentato del fatto che i WW non combattano: nella serie viene più volte mostrato che uccidendo uno di loro si uccidono tutti gli zombi che controlla; non avrebbe avuto alcun senso per loro buttarsi nella mischia rischiando di ridurre il proprio esercito; un approccio indubbiamente anticlimatico al massimo, ma tremendamente razionale e degno di GOT (stesso discorso per Jon vs NK, anche quest’ultimo ha optato per la scelta più razionale).


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Aprile 2019)

Ho apprezzato non poco il fatto che i personaggi più importanti nella battaglia siano stati Melisandre e Arya. 

A livello visivo inspiegabilmente malino: diverse scene poco chiare, alcune addirittura incomprensibili. Il 2 vs 1 tra draghi molto affascinante ma non si vedeva bene (ho sky)

Non mi è piaciuta la scena in stile Metal Gear di Arya 

Ottime le musiche 

Buonissima la chiusura dei personaggi di Theon e Melisandre 

Uso ripetuto e costante del chiche "ti salvo all ultimo secondo". 
- Arya salva bran 
- cligane salva Arya 
- tizio che aveva il morbo salva daenerys 
- Jaime salva Brianne 
- non ricordo chi salva Sam
- ed altri mi pare 



BB7 ha scritto:


> è inaccettabile pompare per 8 stagioni sto villain per poi farlo fuori in mezzo secondo senza una backstory seria o uno scontro degno.


Sarebbe davvero pazzesco, ma non sarà così secondo me


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il problema della puntata è a mio avviso il modo in cui hanno gestito alcune cose tipo la cavalcata dei dothraki assolutamente no-sense e il modo in cui Arya arriva al parco degli dei, un po’ random.


Infatti, la cavalcata aveva solo un senso scenico; a livello logico/della battaglia nessuno

Arya balza dal nulla sul re della notte, con i vari comandanti che non si accorgono di nulla, in uno spazio aperto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2019)

Il finale più idiota che potevano dargli, che pagliacciata


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Spero davvero che se ne escano con una trovata tipo Bran posseduto dal NK o roba simile



Io spero di no alla fine il NK è nato da un uomo comune e non ha senso che abbia poteri illimitati. Era giusto che avesse il suo punto debole. 

Però non è detto che gli estranei non possano rinascere proprio quando tutti se li sono dimenticati per lasciare una sorta di finale aperto. 
Per dare vita al NK è bastato un po' di vetro di drago nel cuore giusto?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Arya balza dal nulla sul re della notte, con i vari comandanti che non si accorgono di nulla, in uno spazio aperto



Se ne accorgono ma troppo tardi. Silenziosa e agile come un gatto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il finale più idiota che potevano dargli, che pagliacciata


Se la storia del NK si chiude sì, una ridicolaggine inspiegabile. Forse frutto della fretta di lanciare l ultima stagione e mixando malamente il finale che aveva sempre avuto in testa George Martin e il fan service degli sceneggiatori


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se ne accorgono ma troppo tardi. Silenziosa e agile come un gatto.


L ho rivista, c'è uno spostamento d arya (battutona) che muove i capelli di un comandante. Succede nel momento in cui il pollo della notte alza la mano per estrarre la spada e perciò pensavo fosse dovuto a questo. Invece è assai probabile che fosse Arya in corsa. Non so cosa ho scritto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2019)

Ma poi il ritorno di Melasindre così a muzzo con annesso finale no sense?

Una qualche spiegazione per il suo culto si avrà mai?



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quanto è stata ridicola poi la scena stile the last of us, con Arya dentro il castello a non far rumore per non farsi sentire dagli zombie?
Talmente tanto silenzio che si sente una goccia di sangue che cade, d'altronde è normale, 10 metri più fuori c'è il caos totale, ma dentro ci sono le doppie porte che non fanno sentire niente 


Tra l'altro la puntata sa di brodo allungatissimo, stavo bestemmiando quando vedevo il night king andare da Bran, "vuoi vedere che moh finisce l'episodio"?


Forse era meglio fosse finito piuttosto che vedere quell' idiozia che si sono tirati fuori. Almeno avesse ingaggiato battaglia con qualcuno e nel mentre arya spunta a caso e lo infilza di sorpresa, ma così è da veri dementi. 

Praticamente tutta la roba del NK ora è liquidata così, nessuna spiegazione, niente di niente. Ora ci sarà la prossima battaglia e altre due puntate di nulla cosmico come le prime due con le coppiette felici


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma poi il ritorno di Melasindre così a muzzo con annesso finale no sense?
> 
> Una qualche spiegazione per il suo culto si avrà mai?
> 
> ...



Infatti pure io avrei preferito che l'episodio fosse finito con NK e Bran che si guardano piuttosto che così. Davvero assurdo


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io spero di no alla fine il NK è nato da un uomo comune e non ha senso che abbia poteri illimitati. Era giusto che avesse il suo punto debole.
> 
> Però non è detto che gli estranei non possano rinascere proprio quando tutti se li sono dimenticati per lasciare una sorta di finale aperto.
> Per dare vita al NK è bastato un po' di vetro di drago nel cuore giusto?




Poteri illimitati no, ma da un tipo che resuscita i morti e non brucia sul fuoco mi aspetterei un'uscita di scena degna. Ricordo che in un episodio cerca di afferrare Bran mentre ha le sue visioni quindi spero davvero che ci sia dell'altro perchè ripeto OTTO stagioni che si parla di questo e finisce con una pugnalata a caso no dai


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma poi il ritorno di Melasindre così a muzzo con annesso finale no sense?
> 
> Una qualche spiegazione per il suo culto si avrà mai?
> 
> ...


Melisandre da quello che ricordo viene cacciata. Ritorna al momento giusto perché da quello che si può vedere ha una veggenza pari a Bran. Sa quando morirà, sa che tizio è resuscitato solo per salvare Arya in quello specifico momento. In pratica sapeva tutto. 

Penso Bran sapesse dell arrivo di Arya alle spalle del NK e dunque abbia trollato bene il NK guardandolo un po' negli occhi 

No, non credo si saprà mai nulla del culto e dell aspetto magico di GoT. 
Non si sa se i vari sacrifici umani di Melisandre avessero davvero un'utilita'

Esatto, si vede bene quando si chiude la porta che si passa dal caos di urla, draghi, spade, passi, fuochi che divampano al silenzio monastico, con effetto "porta della discoteca aperta/porta della discoteca chiusa"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Infatti pure io avrei preferito che l'episodio fosse finito con NK e Bran che si guardano piuttosto che così. Davvero assurdo



Io speravo che il NK parlasse o dicesse qualcosa a Bran e poi si concludesse così l'episodio

Il problema di questa serie è che è diventata troppo famosa, quando qualcosa diventa mainstream viene rovinata per andare dietro allo spettatore medio che si esalta per robe no sense. 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma poi vedi Dany e il drago che sparano fuoco e non succede niente, arriva na bimbaminkia che con uno stuzzicadenti fa secco il Boss finale.

DUE ANNI per partorire sta roba...


----------



## Hellscream (29 Aprile 2019)

Allora, ho finito di vedere la puntata poco fa.

A livello tecnico e di regia secondo me è ineccepibile, c'è davvero poco di cui lamentarsi, anzi. Sono rimasto per 82 minuti con la tensione alle stelle, merito anche di una colonna sonore SUBLIME (ne riparliamo nel post sotto...) e le scene sono state decisamente scure, ma non da non far capire nulla, d'altronde erano in piena notte e riprese simili si sono viste anche nella BoB (dove ovviamente c'era più luce).

Per quanto riguarda la storia: mi sembra tutto troppo strano, voglio condividere con voi alcune cose che non mi tornano:

1) Bran. Ad un certo se ne esce con "ora devo andare" dove cacchio è andato? A farsi un giro sui corvi per vedere come andava la battaglia o controllare dove fosse il NK? E poi ho trovato davvero TROPPO strano che sia tornato ESATTAMENTE nel momento in cui il NK arriva da lui.

2) Teoricamente parlando, dopo aver vinto ed esser sopravvissuti ad una battaglia del genere, quella contro Cersei dovrebbe essere una passeggiata. E' vero che Daenerys ha perso 3/4 del suo esercito, ma credo che le sue forze siano ancora troppo superiori a quelle della Regina. 

3) Trovo ancora impossibile proprio per i motivi detti sopra che Cersei possa essere il "boss finale". Non la concepisco come cosa, non so proprio dove vogliano andare a parare a sto punto.

4) Ci sono stranamente ancora TROPPI personaggi grossi vivi. Personalmente non ci avrei scommesso un euro che Brienne, Verme Grigio, Podrick e co. superassero questa battaglia, il che porta al punto 5...

5) Ora praticamente potremmo sapere per certo che alcuni personaggi arriveranno vivi fino alla fine. Gente come Sansa o Bran non credo proprio che abbiano motivo per andare a KL a combattere contro Cersei, e quindi di nuovo, dove cavolo vogliono andare a parare?

Ero straconvinto che Winterfell cadesse, ed anche durante la puntata lo ero, fino al momento Assassin's Creed. Ora boh, non so cosa pensare....


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io speravo che il NK parlasse o dicesse qualcosa a Bran e poi si concludesse così l'episodio
> 
> Il problema di questa serie è che è diventata troppo famosa, quando qualcosa diventa mainstream viene rovinata per andare dietro allo spettatore medio che si esalta per robe no sense.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti c'è un'inquadratura lunga del NK che mi ha fatto sperare che dicesse qualcosa. Mi bastava anche un flashback o una visione di Bran. Tutto piuttosto che quella pugnalata così. Tanto potenziale e tanta carne al fuoco buttata al vento. Tra Bran che alla fine boh, Jon idem, Dany idem ecc... tante cose interessanti abbozzate e lasciate lì. Troppo facile creare cose interessanti se poi non sai come chiuderle e le lasci a metà, son capace anche io così. Io l'ho sempre detto GOT è una buona serie ma sicuramente la più sopravvalutata che io abbia mai visto. Sentire ancora gente che la nomina insieme a Breaking Bad mi fa sempre ridere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti c'è un'inquadratura lunga del NK che mi ha fatto sperare che dicesse qualcosa. Mi bastava anche un flashback o una visione di Bran. Tutto piuttosto che quella pugnalata così. Tanto potenziale e tanta carne al fuoco buttata al vento. Tra Bran che alla fine boh, Jon idem, Dany idem ecc... tante cose interessanti abbozzate e lasciate lì. Troppo facile creare cose interessanti se poi non sai come chiuderle e le lasci a metà, son capace anche io così. Io l'ho sempre detto GOT è una buona serie ma sicuramente la più sopravvalutata che io abbia mai visto. Sentire ancora gente che la nomina insieme a Breaking Bad mi fa sempre ridere.



Con gli sceneggiatori attuali di GoT Breaking Bad sarebbe finito con Walt che fa la famiglia mulino bianco e torna dalla moglie e il figlio senza conseguenze. Il cognato che rimane vivo e continua ad essere suo amico ecc..


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Aprile 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Infatti pure io avrei preferito che l'episodio fosse finito con NK e Bran che si guardano piuttosto che così. Davvero assurdo


Sì e poi...:






Scherzi a parte, una chiusura del genere a mio parere sarebbe stato un vero suicidio circa la serietà di GoT. 

Molto, ma molto più bella la chiusura con Melisandre che ha terminato il suo scopo. Oltre che gradevole esteticamente, rivela anche un inattesa importanza del personaggio (voglio dire, una delle 6 chiusure della stagione finale dedicata a lei, chi l'avrebbe mai detto?)


----------



## Hellscream (29 Aprile 2019)

ave:


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Allora, ho finito di vedere la puntata poco fa.
> 
> A livello tecnico e di regia secondo me è ineccepibile, c'è davvero poco di cui lamentarsi, anzi. Sono rimasto per 82 minuti con la tensione alle stelle, merito anche di una colonna sonore SUBLIME (ne riparliamo nel post sotto...) e le scene sono state decisamente scure, ma non da non far capire nulla, d'altronde erano in piena notte e riprese simili si sono viste anche nella BoB (dove ovviamente c'era più luce).
> 
> ...



La mia ULTIMA speranza è che ci sia qualcosa sotto con Bran come già detto. Sono d'accordo con i tuoi sospetti quando controlla il corvo senza un vero motivo. Inoltre aggiungo la scena quando Tyrion gli chiede di raccontargli la sua storia, spero non sia stata messa a caso. Sarebbe davvero troppo assurdo che questa sia la fine della grande minaccia.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Aprile 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti c'è un'inquadratura lunga del NK che mi ha fatto sperare che dicesse qualcosa. Mi bastava anche un flashback o una visione di Bran. Tutto piuttosto che quella pugnalata così. Tanto potenziale e tanta carne al fuoco buttata al vento. Tra Bran che alla fine boh, Jon idem, Dany idem ecc... tante cose interessanti abbozzate e lasciate lì. Troppo facile creare cose interessanti se poi non sai come chiuderle e le lasci a metà, son capace anche io così. Io l'ho sempre detto GOT è una buona serie ma sicuramente la più sopravvalutata che io abbia mai visto. Sentire ancora gente che la nomina insieme a Breaking Bad mi fa sempre ridere.


D'accordissimo. La parte facile è sostanzialmente il creare il mistero, mettere incertezza nel personaggio, e così via. La vera impresa è la chiusura del cerchio. 
GoT non sembra, FINORA, essere tra quei pochi prodotti ad avercela fatta


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sì e poi...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perchè non è alla Beautiful il fatto che praticamente tutti i personaggi principali vengono salvati all'ultimo quando stanno per morire? Conta quante volte succede, è ridicolo. Bella la scena di Mel che accende le spade ma non ha senso che loro avanzano da soli nel buio, bella strategia. Ricordiamoci che i nemici sono talmente stupidi che avanzano sempre dritto per dritto e loro cosa fanno? Una mini staccionata e hanno pure problemi a infiammarla. Il fuoco (che è gratis) viene usato pochissimo quando invece è l'arma più efficace che possiedono. Troppe cose non hanno senso ed è inutile giustificare una CATTIVA scrittura a qualsiasi costo.


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo. La parte facile è sostanzialmente il creare il mistero, mettere incertezza nel personaggio, e così via. La vera impresa è la chiusura del cerchio.
> GoT non sembra, FINORA, essere tra quei pochi prodotti ad avercela fatta



Spero tanto di ricredermi, ma ciò non toglie che questo episodio rimane una grande delusioneper me. Però la stagione è ancora salvabile, sempre se il piatto principale NON è la battaglia finale contro Cersei


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2019)

[MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION]

raga Bran "se ne va" con i corvi per attirare l'attenzione del NK. Infatti NK se ne accorge subito che Bran è nelle vicinanze e avanza oltre il fuoco con i WW. Bran ritorna proprio nel momento in cui arriva il NK proprio per questo motivo, perché è riuscito ad attirarlo fin lì. 

riguardo al fatto che il marchio di NK su Bran possa aprire altri scenari... beh allora tecnicamente NK dovrebbe aver marchiato anche Arya avendola presa per il collo proprio prima di cadere.


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Aprile 2019)

A me il finale è piaciuto tantissimo soprattutto perché non è scontato come tutti prevedevano. Finalmente un finale dove non muore il capo di una fazione combattendo contro il capo dell'altra fazione. Personalmente avevo già intuito in corso di puntata che sarebbe stata Arya a farlo secco quando melisandre le ha detto che avrebbe ucciso (o chiuso, non ricordo le parole esatte) anche gli occhi blu. Melisandre è stata fantastica perché tiene in piedi tutta la puntata, dando l'idea che il vero antagonista del NK non era Bran, non era JS, o Dany, ma il signore della luce. Io la interpreto così. Capisco la delusione per chi magari voleva qualcosa di più classico, con magari JS che uccideva il NK al termine di un duello all'ultimo sangue, ma io ho apprezzato tantissimo questa scelta della sceneggiatura. 
Adesso aspettiamo di vedere come si conclude con l'altro Villain della serie, Cersei, come avete capito dal mio intervento precedente tifo troppo per la morte di Dany.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Aprile 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> La mia ULTIMA speranza è che ci sia qualcosa sotto con Bran come già detto. Sono d'accordo con i tuoi sospetti quando controlla il corvo senza un vero motivo. Inoltre aggiungo la scena quando Tyrion gli chiede di raccontargli la sua storia, spero non sia stata messa a caso. Sarebbe davvero troppo assurdo che questa sia la fine della grande minaccia.



Ah, un'altra cosa. A questo punto io penso davvero che Bran possa vedere anche il futuro. Nella scorsa stagione è stato lui stesso a dare quella daga ad Arya e proprio in quel posto... "servirà più a te che a me". Dai, non può essere un caso...


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Allora, ho finito di vedere la puntata poco fa.
> 
> A livello tecnico e di regia secondo me è ineccepibile, c'è davvero poco di cui lamentarsi, anzi. Sono rimasto per 82 minuti con la tensione alle stelle, merito anche di una colonna sonore SUBLIME (ne riparliamo nel post sotto...) e le scene sono state decisamente scure, ma non da non far capire nulla, d'altronde erano in piena notte e riprese simili si sono viste anche nella BoB (dove ovviamente c'era più luce).
> 
> ...


Tutti ottimi quesiti.

1) non si sa

2) per questo credo servirà un altro pò di sospensione dell'incredulità. 
Provando ad usare la logica dello stesso GoT, l'esercito dei morti dovrebbe essere, PER DISTACCO, ben più sconvolgente e potente di qualsiasi altro.

3) mancando 3 puntate, penso sia impossibile prevedere ciò

4) tutta carne da macello per le prossime battaglie, qualunque esse siano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo. La parte facile è sostanzialmente il creare il mistero, mettere incertezza nel personaggio, e così via. La vera impresa è la chiusura del cerchio.
> GoT non sembra, FINORA, essere tra quei pochi prodotti ad avercela fatta




Lost è stato il capostipite di sta roba, ho idea che GoT si concluderà in maniera similare



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> A me il finale è piaciuto tantissimo soprattutto perché non è scontato come tutti prevedevano. Finalmente un finale dove non muore il capo di una fazione combattendo contro il capo dell'altra fazione. Personalmente avevo già intuito in corso di puntata che sarebbe stata Arya a farlo secco quando melisandre le ha detto che avrebbe ucciso (o chiuso, non ricordo le parole esatte) anche gli occhi blu. Melisandre è stata fantastica perché tiene in piedi tutta la puntata, dando l'idea che il vero antagonista del NK non era Bran, non era JS, o Dany, ma il signore della luce. Io la interpreto così. Capisco la delusione per chi magari voleva qualcosa di più classico, con magari JS che uccideva il NK al termine di un duello all'ultimo sangue, ma io ho apprezzato tantissimo questa scelta della sceneggiatura.
> Adesso aspettiamo di vedere come si conclude con l'altro Villain della serie, Cersei, come avete capito dal mio intervento precedente tifo troppo per la morte di Dany.




Il problema non è CHI fa secco il NK, ma COME


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> A me il finale è piaciuto tantissimo soprattutto perché non è scontato come tutti prevedevano. Finalmente un finale dove non muore il capo di una fazione combattendo contro il capo dell'altra fazione. Personalmente avevo già intuito in corso di puntata che sarebbe stata Arya a farlo secco quando melisandre le ha detto che avrebbe ucciso (o chiuso, non ricordo le parole esatte) anche gli occhi blu. Melisandre è stata fantastica perché tiene in piedi tutta la puntata, dando l'idea che il vero antagonista del NK non era Bran, non era JS, o Dany, ma il signore della luce. Io la interpreto così. Capisco la delusione per chi magari voleva qualcosa di più classico, con magari JS che uccideva il NK al termine di un duello all'ultimo sangue, ma io ho apprezzato tantissimo questa scelta della sceneggiatura.
> Adesso aspettiamo di vedere come si conclude con l'altro Villain della serie, Cersei, come avete capito dal mio intervento precedente tifo troppo per la morte di Dany.



Dany sicuramente arriva fino all'ultima puntata. Non so se viva o morta ma ci arriva, hanno anche messo in palio un posto a Londra per vedersi l'ultima puntata e commentarla "live" assieme a Emilia Clarke in persona.


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Che Bran e Melisandre sapessero già tutto penso fosse ovvio da prima di questo ep. Non mi fa impazzire quando uno dei personaggi praticamente spoilera cosa succederà (vedi Endgame) ma posso passarci sopra. Non pretendevo neanche un duello all'ultimo sangue tra il NK e Jon, ma farlo fuori così è semplicemente una presa in giro e come si suol dire "lazy writing". E' come dire che metà della roba che abbiamo visto è inutile perchè non mi puoi pompare Jon, Dany, i draghi e mille altre cose per poi far finire tutto con una cavolata dai... il fatto che sia stata Arya a finirlo NON mi interessa assolutamente, il punto è COME è finita la minaccia di cui si parla dal PRIMO episodio e (da quel che ho sentito) anche nella prima strofa del primo libro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Aprile 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Perchè non è alla Beautiful il fatto che praticamente tutti i personaggi principali vengono salvati all'ultimo quando stanno per morire? Conta quante volte succede, è ridicolo. Bella la scena di Mel che accende le spade ma non ha senso che loro avanzano da soli nel buio, bella strategia. Ricordiamoci che i nemici sono talmente stupidi che avanzano sempre dritto per dritto e loro cosa fanno? Una mini staccionata e hanno pure problemi a infiammarla. Il fuoco (che è gratis) viene usato pochissimo quando invece è l'arma più efficace che possiedono. Troppe cose non hanno senso ed è inutile giustificare una CATTIVA scrittura a qualsiasi costo.


Certo che lo è, l'ho scritto in un commento precedente:

Uso ripetuto e costante del chiche "ti salvo all ultimo secondo". 
- Arya salva bran 
- cligane salva Arya 
- tizio che aveva il morbo salva daenerys 
- Jaime salva Brianne 
- non ricordo chi salva Sam
- ed altri mi pare 

La mia idea su GoT l'ho detta: era un'ottima serie fin quando i personaggi avevano spessore, la trama intrigante, le scene epiche...senza un solo combattimento! 

Per non dimenticare:





Non sono un fan della serie, ma imho questo è Game of Thrones. Scena epica e coinvolgente, recitazione fantastica, dialogo eccellente.
Oggi del personaggio di Tyrion NULLA E' RIMASTO.

Mio parere è che la serie è scaduta parecchio al crescere dello spazio dedicato a Jon Snow, personaggio piatto e non intrigante (inutile il colpo di scena delle sue origini), il solito eroe combattente e senza macchia.



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Lost è stato il capostipite di sta roba, ho idea che GoT si concluderà in maniera similare


Sono d'accordo, Lost è l'esempio madre di come suscitare curiosità mettendo in scena i vari pezzi, per poi continuare con un'ammucchiata di eventi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Che Bran e Melisandre sapessero già tutto penso fosse ovvio da prima di questo ep. Non mi fa impazzire quando uno dei personaggi praticamente spoilera cosa succederà (vedi Endgame) ma posso passarci sopra. Non pretendevo neanche un duello all'ultimo sangue tra il NK e Jon, ma farlo fuori così è semplicemente una presa in giro e come si suol dire "lazy writing". E' come dire che metà della roba che abbiamo visto è inutile perchè non mi puoi pompare Jon, Dany, i draghi e mille altre cose per poi far finire tutto con una cavolata dai... il fatto che sia stata Arya a finirlo NON mi interessa assolutamente, il punto è COME è finita la minaccia di cui si parla dal PRIMO episodio e (da quel che ho sentito) anche nella prima strofa del primo libro.





Come ho scritto prima, potevano anche semplicemente far fare uno scontro tra il NK e altri personaggi e nel mentre di uno scontro agitato Arya coglie di sprovvista il NK e i generali.

La scelta fatta è la cosa più ridicola mai vista, ma poi speravo almeno in un flashback serio sul night king, il fatto che sia finito così implica che non ci sarà mostrato nulla della genesi del NK e dei generali

A sto punto mi auguro seriamente che Cersei lo metta nel culo a tutti per trollare i fan più esagitati che sono contenti di sto finale qua


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Che Bran e Melisandre sapessero già tutto penso fosse ovvio da prima di questo ep.



Mmm... ma stona un po' che Bran non sapesse che il fuoco di drago avrebbe fatto il solletico al NK. 
Quando glielo chiedono lui dice semplicemente "Non lo so, nessuno ci ha mai provato".
Secondo me non è stato calcolato da Bran il passaggio della daga ad Arya proprio per questo scopo. 
Era al massimo un assist per la questione Ditocorto. 

Melisandre non incontra Arya nei libri se non erro e nemmeno mai le dice quelle cose. Quindi trovata degli autori della serie. 
Ma nemmeno Melisandre può vedere il futuro, visto il flop di Stannis. 
Sicuramente riceve consigli importanti "dall'alto" ahah


----------



## Hellscream (29 Aprile 2019)

A 8:51 parlano della scena incriminata... A quanto pare avevano intenzione di far uccidere il NK ad Arya già da 3 anni...


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto prima, potevano anche semplicemente far fare uno scontro tra il NK e altri personaggi e nel mentre di uno scontro agitato Arya coglie di sprovvista il NK e i generali.
> 
> La scelta fatta è la cosa più ridicola mai vista, ma poi speravo almeno in un flashback serio sul night king, il fatto che sia finito così implica che non ci sarà mostrato nulla della genesi del NK e dei generali
> 
> A sto punto mi auguro seriamente che Cersei lo metta nel culo a tutti per trollare i fan più esagitati che sono contenti di sto finale qua



Probabilmente ci sarà un prequel sulla genesi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Probabilmente ci sarà un prequel sulla genesi.



Si ma il NK era il Boss finale della serie attuale, era obbligatorio dargli almeno un po' di background serio. Sapere anche il perché delle sue azioni 

Più tempo passa e più sta puntata mi delude maggiormente a pensarci. Far finire tutto così...


----------



## Kayl (29 Aprile 2019)

Vabbè siamo al limite del ridicolo. Ma vi rendete conto che il villain finale (cosa sarebbe dovuto essere), gli Estranei, che sono stati la PRIMA cosa che è apparsa nella serie, prima pure della sigla, sono morti in sto modo *********? Con il NK che si fa fregare come un fesso, facendosi pure prendere alle spalle da Arya con i suoi luogotenenti a 4 metri da lui che non si accorgono di nulla? (lasciamo poi perdere il fatto che il NK ha una forza tale da sfondare un drago con una lancia quindi nel momento stesso in cui stringe la gola ad Arya avrebbe dovuto staccarle la testa)
Ci hanno scassato le palle per 6 stagioni col principe che fu promesso, in pratica Jon è stato resuscitato per nulla. Il principe che fu promesso non esiste e buona notte, è dalla seconda stagione che ci hanno scartavetrato i maroni e l'hanno liquidato nel dimenticatoio per far fare un colpo di scena che può farti godere per un secondo per poi farti schifo nel momento in cui metti in moto il cervello.

Morto come un ********* il villain più potente, adesso l'altro villain è una stupida patentata che per 6 stagioni è sempre stata una rancorosa rimbecillita che si crede un genio del crimine sulla quale ogni singola dannata scelta strategica si è rivoltata contro moltiplicata per dieci, per poi essere trasformata in un genio del male dalla settima per renderla il villain finale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2019)

Cinematograficamente il voto è sicuramente 12/10, roba mai vista prima.
Concordo sul finale un po' "mogio". Speriamo che il ciccione si svegli...



Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Certo che lo è, l'ho scritto in un commento precedente:
> 
> Uso ripetuto e costante del chiche "ti salvo all ultimo secondo".
> - Arya salva bran
> ...



In pratica stai dicendo che è tutto calato dopo che è finito il materiale di GRRM


----------



## Victorss (29 Aprile 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Che Bran e Melisandre sapessero già tutto penso fosse ovvio da prima di questo ep. Non mi fa impazzire quando uno dei personaggi praticamente spoilera cosa succederà (vedi Endgame) ma posso passarci sopra. Non pretendevo neanche un duello all'ultimo sangue tra il NK e Jon, ma farlo fuori così è semplicemente una presa in giro e come si suol dire "lazy writing". E' come dire che metà della roba che abbiamo visto è inutile perchè non mi puoi pompare Jon, Dany, i draghi e mille altre cose per poi far finire tutto con una cavolata dai... il fatto che sia stata Arya a finirlo NON mi interessa assolutamente, il punto è COME è finita la minaccia di cui si parla dal PRIMO episodio e (da quel che ho sentito) anche nella prima strofa del primo libro.



Questo perché nella serie la crescita del personaggio di Arya e la sua storia/evoluzione nell' arco narrativo del Dio dai mille volti è fatta frettolosamente e con i piedi. 
Io avendo letto i libri dopo 10 minuti di puntata ho detto alla mia ragazza " l' unica che può far vincere questa battaglia agli uomini è Arya". Infatti non sono rimasto per nulla sorpreso che si stata proprio lei a chiudere la puntata.
Jon e Daenerys sarebbero stati scontati da morire e anche un po' inverosimili dato che non riuscivano nemmeno ad avvicinarsi al nk.
Concordo con te invece sulla battaglia: un idiozia generale priva di qualsivoglia tattica militare. 
Un ignorantata di livelli importantissimi.


----------



## markjordan (29 Aprile 2019)

ahahah
ripeto mandare 10.000ecc soldati contro un milione che poi diventano zombies, ma dai
geni militari


----------



## Kayl (29 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Cinematograficamente il voto è sicuramente 12/10, roba mai vista prima.
> Concordo sul finale un po' "mogio". Speriamo che il ciccione si svegli...
> 
> 
> ...



questo è oggettivamente indiscutibile, un disastro dal punto di vista della coerenza narrativa e logica. Basta pensare ai tre fratelli Lannister, la caratterizzazione dei tre completamente stravolta.


----------



## Butcher (29 Aprile 2019)

Avete già detto tutto.
Una schifezza epica.

Praticamente hanno buttato nel cesso 6 stagioni, seriamente.

Si sbrigasse a scrivere sti maledetti libri.


----------



## kekkopot (29 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se il messaggio finale sarà che l'avidità umana per il potere ed il trono crea più danni dei veri demoni, e i personaggi si autodistruggeranno da soli per le loro ambizioni, sarà ancora il GOT che conoscevo.
> Adesso spero davvero nel passaggio definitivo al "lato oscuro" di Dany, che porterebbe ad esiti imprevedibili. Il discorso tra Sansa e Tyrion volge sempre di più verso questa direzione secondo me.
> 
> Però davvero il NK doveva sopravvivere almeno un altro episodio. *I luogotenenti non hanno nemmeno alzato una spada*, sono stati in campo solo i Wight. L'altra cosa inaccettabile (che avevo perdonato nella stagione 7 proprio solo in funzione di qualcosa di diverso qui) è che personaggi come *Sam e Brienne* vengano atterrati e divorati vivi, ma ne escono incolumi.
> ...


Esattamente la penso come te. I luogotenenti veramente inutili. Uno tra Sam e Brienne mi aspettavo che schiattasse. Pochi morti... solo quelli "sacrificabili". GoT ci ha abituato a tutt'altro... 

Mi aspettavo che almeno un'altra puntata durasse questa battaglia. Soprattutto perchè ce l'hanno fatta attendere per 6 interminabili stagioni...

Poi deluso totalmente dai Dotharaki... veramente inutili. Anche se la scena in cui sono stati sterminati è stata fantastica


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Arya Stark, ragazzi! Meravigliosa!
Ho rivisto una seconda volta l'episodio. Epico, sicuramente mi resterà nel cuore.

Io penso invece che per salvare il finale di GOT bisognava mettere fine a questa cosa degli Estranei (che poi sarà finita davvero? o torneranno a tormentare le generazioni seguenti?) perché come diceva qualcuno il bello di GOT è uscito fuori nei dialoghi e nei complotti tra gli uomini e nella caratterizzazione dei personaggi, più che nelle battaglie. Il pregio dell'esercito dei non-morti era l'inquietudine e l'orrore, ma il difetto era che essendo dei veri e propri zombie non hanno anima nè una strategia, non parlano, questo non rende facile per gli autori rendere bene le battaglie che sono per l'appunto senza tattica, e diventano un semplice "vai allo sbaraglio e vediamo chi resta in piedi". Almeno i luogotenenti degli orchi in Lord Of The Rings parlavano e avevano strategie, dai. 

Il main villain a partire dalla prima stagione non era certo il NK, ma era, per l'appunto, l'esercito dei non-morti in generale. Il NK alla fine era il punto forte e allo stesso il punto debole di questo main villain. Non poteva che finire così. 
Parlare solo dell'azione di Arya (#notToday #idolo) è riduttivo. 
Se Jon non fosse tornato in vita non avrebbe mai ripreso Winterfell, Arya non sarebbe mai tornata a Winterfell, Clegane e Dondarrion non avrebbero protetto Arya, nessuno avrebbe protetto Bran, eccetera eccetera. 

Si poteva forse prolungare di un episodio la battaglia con il NK (aggiungendo qualche scena da Approdo del Re però, un altro episodio interamente a Winterfell sarebbe stato inutile) e aggiungere magari altri due morti eccellenti... ma sarebbe stata minestra... anche perché contro gli zombie muoiono tutti allo stesso modo, o per stanchezza o tentando di proteggere qualcuno. quando ho visto che il NK rianimava tutti i caduti era palese che l'unica soluzione era che cadesse lui e subito. 
Nei libri (che tanto non usciranno mai) probabilmente lo avrebbe ucciso Jon. EDIT: il NK nemmeno esiste nei libri

Ho apprezzato le scene della morte di Theon (e il saluto con Bran) e di Jorah. 
Sarebbe stato figo se Jon avesse abbattuto Viserion prima della morte del NK, anche solo un secondo prima, invece di ringhiare semplicemente in faccia al drago zombie. 

Ma invece Spettro lo hanno sacrificato nell'assalto iniziale dei Dothraki?!? Questo mi sembrava un po' senza senso. 
(I Dothraki penso siano partiti allo sbando perché loro sanno combattere solo così, facendosi forza della velocità sui cavalli. Credo sarebbero stati inutili in difesa. Probabilmente non si aspettavano di andare a sbattere sui giganti non-morti). 

Detto ciò proprio perché ci sono ancora tre puntate, spero che gli autori se la siano giocata bene, c'è margine per divertirsi ancora. 
Inoltre senza la minaccia dei non-morti riavremo la vera Cersei che era sottotono nell'ultimo episodio della 7ma e nel primo della 8va. 

Faccio il tifo per Tyrion + Sansa. Vedremo Tyrion a quale delle due donne resterà fedele.


----------



## kekkopot (30 Aprile 2019)

A mente ancora più fredda dico che ci son rimasto troppo male per come è finito. Ammetto che ho goduto per 30 secondi. Ma quando ho capito che la base di 8 stagioni è finita così ci sono rimasto senza parole.

Cioè han dedicato 2 schifosissime puntate al NULLA per far finire la battaglie più epica con una pugnalata. Senza neanche un personaggio principale morto. Ma è GOT o è un telefilm per 15enni?

Che delusione... aspettiamo queste ultime 3 puntante ma per ora son rimasto con l'amaro in bocca.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> ave:


.


----------



## Cataldinho (30 Aprile 2019)

Il pugnale che uccide il NK, sbaglio o è quello con cui, nella prima stagione, il sicario voleva uccidere Bran?


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Il pugnale che uccide il NK, sbaglio o è quello con cui, nella prima stagione, il sicario voleva uccidere Bran?



Sì il pugnale di Ditocorto


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> In pratica stai dicendo che è tutto calato dopo che è finito il materiale di GRRM


Non so fino a quale stagione la serie fosse coperta dal materiale dello scrittore, ma è certo che c'è stato un cambiamento in GoT. Prima c'erano dei momenti potenti, ben inscenati, direi anche coerenti con la personalità dei personaggi. 

A proposito di quest'ultima, anni fa vidi dei video dove si "riusciva" a fare un'analisi davvero interessante dei personaggi, in base ai dialoghi, alle scelte compiute. 
Ora, ripeto, è una sequela di eventi da guardare passivamente (stile film della Marvel).

Mi sembra di guardarlo giusto per vedere come va a finire, ma in effetti in queste 8x01 8x02 8x03 mi sono divertito poco. 

Quando intendo sequela di eventi, parlo di Bran che scopre le origini di Jon Snow, poi lo scopre Sam, quindi Sam fa la "rivelazione" a Jon Snow, quindi Jon Snow passa l'info a Daenerys. Pensavo "Ok...ecchisenefrega!", proprio perchè non c'è davvero nulla in quelle scene, se non mostrarle giusto per farti sapere quella cosa


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> A mente ancora più fredda dico che ci son rimasto troppo male per come è finito. Ammetto che ho goduto per 30 secondi. Ma quando ho capito che la base di 8 stagioni è finita così ci sono rimasto senza parole.
> 
> Cioè han dedicato 2 schifosissime puntate al NULLA per far finire la battaglie più epica con una pugnalata. Senza neanche un personaggio principale morto. Ma è GOT o è un telefilm per 15enni?
> 
> Che delusione... aspettiamo queste ultime 3 puntante ma per ora son rimasto con l'amaro in bocca.


L'unico modo per salvare la serie è che il NK sia ancora vivo. Giusto per fare un paio di esempi:

- la leggendaria barriera di ghiaccio, tanto importante per tutta la serie, viene drammaticamente abbattuta, consentendo l'arrivo di un nemico GRADUALMENTE mostrato lungo tutto GoT ---> liquitato tutto in una puntata

- oppure la drammatica conversione di 1 dei 3 draghi in non-morto, un evento epocale considerata l'importanza e il notevole spazio dedicato ai 3 draghi, che abbiamo visto crescere di stagione in stagione ----> liquitato tutto in una puntata


----------



## BB7 (30 Aprile 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> L'unico modo per salvare la serie è che il NK sia ancora vivo. Giusto per fare un paio di esempi:
> 
> - la leggendaria barriera di ghiaccio, tanto importante per tutta la serie, viene drammaticamente abbattuta, consentendo l'arrivo di un nemico GRADUALMENTE mostrato lungo tutto GoT ---> liquitato tutto in una puntata
> 
> - oppure la drammatica conversione di 1 dei 3 draghi in non-morto, un evento epocale considerata l'importanza e il notevole spazio dedicato ai 3 draghi, che abbiamo visto crescere di stagione in stagione ----> liquitato tutto in una puntata



Mi hai ricordato la genialata di quando Jon si nasconde dietro delle rocce e SOPRAVVIVE al fuoco blu, lo stesso che ha sfondato la barriera epica hahaha

Morale del telefilm: aveva ragione Cersei, meglio pensare a se stessi.


----------



## kekkopot (30 Aprile 2019)

Qualcuno mi rinfresca la memoria: ma perchè NK odiava tanto Bran?


----------



## Dell'erba (30 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il problema della puntata è a mio avviso il modo in cui hanno gestito alcune cose tipo la cavalcata dei dothraki assolutamente no-sense e il modo in cui Arya arriva al parco degli dei, un po’ random.
> Non sono d’accordo con chi si è lamentato del fatto che i WW non combattano: nella serie viene più volte mostrato che uccidendo uno di loro si uccidono tutti gli zombi che controlla; non avrebbe avuto alcun senso per loro buttarsi nella mischia rischiando di ridurre il proprio esercito; un approccio indubbiamente anticlimatico al massimo, ma tremendamente razionale e degno di GOT (stesso discorso per Jon vs NK, anche quest’ultimo ha optato per la scelta più razionale).



Ma perchè non sense?


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> L'unico modo per salvare la serie è che il NK sia ancora vivo.



Ma scusa prima dici che rimpiangi i tempi dove i personaggi erano più caratterizzati e adesso rimpiangi il NK che è tutto il contrario? No, il Re polaretto è andato dai. Adesso vediamo se riusciranno a rendere interessante il gioco dei troni che dà il titolo alla serie.


----------



## cris (30 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi rinfresca la memoria: ma perchè NK odiava tanto Bran?



Perché lui è custode della memoria dell'umanità "vedendo tutto e ricordando tutto", uccidendolo si cancellerebbe l'umanità.

Comunque, non sono soddisfatto per niente dell'episodio, sul lato cinematografico niente da dire, ma la trama mi lascia perplesso.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Prima di tutto la superiorità dell'orda della morte è clamorosamente schiacciante, clamorosamente distruttiva. Fin troppo forse. nel senso: questi son fatti da ossa marce e sembra che vadano in giro a bordo di un booster o di un phantom talmente corrono veloci 

Proprio perché è cosi schiacciante è ridicolo vedere come muoiano praticamente tutti meno i protagonisti, che riescono inspiegabilmente a sopravvivere su montagne di cadaveri in mezzo ad un mare di deadman, per ogni personaggio il rapporto è 1:100, impossibile completamente. Mi attendevo la morte almeno del 50% dei protagonisti data la situazione.

Il problema principale è come è tutto finito. Sono 6-7 anni che ci spaccano i maroni su questo nemico catastrofico e finisce tutto in 10 secondi, nemmeno in un combattimento ma una fine venuta dal nulla in cui i nemici avevano completamente il controllo della situazione.

Mi attendevo un dialogo tra NK e bran, che ci facesse in qualche modo capire chi sono questi (secondo me il NK è un Targaryen in quanto sa cavalcare il drago e resiste al fuoco).

Ridicolo che tutto finisce cosi in un secondo senza spiegazioni. Onestamente ora possono fare quel che vogliono con Cersei ma si ritornerà alle solite manfrine tra umani per il trono, quando in realtà la parte interessante era il confronto con i morti da parte di tutta l'umanità. 

Mi attendevo che il nord ad un certo punto fuggisse in ritirata magari con i draghi e il conflitto si spostasse al sud.


----------



## malos (30 Aprile 2019)

Mi aspettavo che da un momento all'altro uscisse Gimli e dicesse ad Arya : "Conta solo per uno il NK eh".


Comunque visto che non sono un critico televisivo e guardare il pelo nell'uovo in una serie televisiva che mi deve solo far divertire lo trovo inutile, a me la puntata è piaciuta. Ha assolto quello che chiedo ad una puntata di serial, farmi emozionare. Questo mi basta.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa prima dici che rimpiangi i tempi dove i personaggi erano più caratterizzati e adesso rimpiangi il NK che è tutto il contrario? No, il Re polaretto è andato dai. Adesso vediamo se riusciranno a rendere interessante il gioco dei troni che dà il titolo alla serie.


Infatti fosse per me avrei realizzato la serie distribuendo ben diversamente lo spazio alle varie storyline. La faccenda Tyrion è per me troppo evidente. 
Ma data la centralità data al NK (con appunto eventi di svolta, lungamente descritti nelle stagioni, come la caduta della barriera e la conversione di un drago), la "lunga notte" è stata risolta con una fretta a mio parere gigantesca.

Forse farebbe più impressione a chi guarderà la serie tutta in una volta; la pausa di 2 anni credo influisca sulla percezione della velocità o meno con cui si è arrivati a questo epocale 8x03. Dovrei rivedere almeno tutta la settima stagione per essere sicuro


----------



## cris (30 Aprile 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Infatti fosse per me avrei realizzato la serie distribuendo ben diversamente lo spazio alle varie storyline. La faccenda Tyrion è per me troppo evidente.
> Ma data la centralità data al NK (con appunto eventi di svolta, lungamente descritti nelle stagioni, come la caduta della barriera e la conversione di un drago), la "lunga notte" è stata risolta con una fretta a mio parere gigantesca.
> 
> Forse farebbe più impressione a chi guarderà la serie tutta in una volta; la pausa di 2 anni credo influisca sulla percezione della velocità o meno con cui si è arrivati a questo epocale 8x03. Dovrei rivedere almeno tutta la settima stagione per essere sicuro



L'ho rivista poco prima della 8, per rinfrescarmi la memoria. Non sono i 2 anni di pausa, la velocità in cui stanno evolvendo gli eventi in questa ottava è oggettivamente superiore al solito.


----------



## Cataldinho (30 Aprile 2019)

La puntata è stata bella per effetti speciali e "spettacolarità visiva", ma onestamente, queste non sono le cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco, ma _Avengers - Infinity War "GOT edition"_


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Mi attendevo un dialogo tra NK e bran, che ci facesse in qualche modo capire chi sono questi (secondo me il NK è un Targaryen in quanto sa cavalcare il drago e resiste al fuoco).
> 
> Ridicolo che tutto finisce cosi in un secondo senza spiegazioni. Onestamente ora possono fare quel che vogliono con Cersei ma si ritornerà alle solite manfrine tra umani per il trono, quando in realtà la parte interessante era il confronto con i morti da parte di tutta l'umanità.
> 
> Mi attendevo che il nord ad un certo punto fuggisse in ritirata magari con i draghi e il conflitto si spostasse al sud.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Io penso che non ci fosse nessun altro finale possibile.
- La vittoria dei non-morti? così vanificavi davvero 8 stagioni solo per salvare un personaggio (il NK) che nei libri non esiste (quindi non è nemmeno un targaryen) e parliamo di una storia che viene raccontata ogni capitolo dal punto di vista di un personaggio diverso, per cui è assurdo dare tanto potere a un personaggio non caratterizzato che non ha punto di vista. E il NK che piaccia o no, non parla, sarebbe stato ridicolo sentirlo conversare tranquillamente con Bran e il NK avrebbe perso anche quel poco di fascino e di mistero che aveva attorno a sè 
- La fuga da Winterfell? in piena notte, nel freddo, a piedi, con Bran in sedia a rotelle, con conseguente sterminio di tutti i civili nelle cripte, senza alleati che ti possono ospitare in altri castelli, con un esercito di morti in superiorità numerica alle calcagna che aumenta ogni volta che tu perdi un uomo? Impossibile. Se Winterfell fosse situato vicino al mare come HardHome, forse sarebbe stata possibile una fuga alle Isole di Ferro. Ma per la sua posizione, Winterfell doveva per forza essere la tomba dei vivi o dei morti.
- La morte del NK poteva avvenire solo così. Caduto dal drago non si è fatto nulla. Non lo si può incendiare. Non lo si può affrontare in un corpo a corpo perché evita lo scontro e rianima i caduti contro di te. Lo si poteva solo prendere di sorpresa mentre puntava il suo unico obiettivo, Bran. L'unico che poteva affondarlo in un corpo a corpo in quella situazione era Theon se avesse fatto una mossa stile Thorin Scudodiquercia, ovvero sacrificandosi e facendosi colpire apposta dal NK per poi affondare con la lancia.


----------



## Kayl (30 Aprile 2019)

A tutti quelli lieti del colpo a sorpresa di Arya dico che i colpi di scena così sono indecenti, è facile sorprendere con qualcosa che non ci si può aspettare e privo di qualsivoglia senso.
È come se nella saga di Freezer dopo avercela menata per 50 episodi con la leggenda del super saiyan alla fine Goku avesse vinto senza trasformarsi. Sarebbe stato più bello perché inaspettato? Ma non credo proprio!


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> A tutti quelli lieti del colpo a sorpresa di Arya dico che i colpi di scena così sono indecenti, è facile sorprendere con qualcosa che non ci si può aspettare e privo di qualsivoglia senso.
> È come se nella saga di Freezer dopo avercela menata per 50 episodi con la leggenda del super saiyan alla fine Goku avesse vinto senza trasformarsi. Sarebbe stato più bello perché inaspettato? Ma non credo proprio!



Non sense il paragone. Arya aveva le qualità per fare quello che ha fatto. Colpo di scena sì ma privo di senso assolutamente no.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Forse farebbe più impressione a chi guarderà la serie tutta in una volta; la pausa di 2 anni credo influisca sulla percezione della velocità o meno con cui si è arrivati a questo epocale 8x03. Dovrei rivedere almeno tutta la settima stagione per essere sicuro



Settima e ottava stagione, nel piano iniziale post stagione 5, erano previsti come un'unica stagione finale da 12/13 episodi. Poi per ragioni televisive, di marketing e di budget hanno fatto la divisione.
In questa ottica, la battaglia con il Night King era iniziata con il lago di ghiaccio e la morte di Vyserion, tre episodi fa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Faccio il tifo per Tyrion + Sansa. Vedremo Tyrion a quale delle due donne resterà fedele.



Madò, io ero un Sansa-hater ma ora tifo anch'io per lei. Ma solo perchè vorrei la parte finale con Danerys bad villain.
Mettendo insieme tutti i forsehadowing tra 7 e 8 stagione, e credetemi sono a decine, Tyrion e Varys tradiranno Daenerys.


----------



## BB7 (30 Aprile 2019)

La parte più divertente è che la morale che rimane è questa: aveva ragione Cersei e non c’era motivo di fare tanto panico

In pratica sono andati CONTRO alla loro stessa morale che ci hanno propinato dal PRIMO episodio. “L’inverno arriva” “Siamo in guerra contro la morte” ecc... alla fine bastavano 4 scemi e via

Rendetevi conto di quanto è RIDICOLA sta cosa, ma hey ora c’è Cersei che a quanto pare senza draghi e magia è più pericolosa dell’incarnazione della morte stessa hahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Madò, io ero un Sansa-hater ma ora tifo anch'io per lei. Ma solo perchè vorrei la parte finale con Danerys bad villain.
> Mettendo insieme tutti i forsehadowing tra 7 e 8 stagione, e credetemi sono a decine, Tyrion e Varys tradiranno Daenerys.



Daenerys bad villain (nel senso di perfidia peggio di Cersei) ci credo poco ma Daenerys molto incatzata ci credo molto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Aprile 2019)

La cosa che mi fa ridere è che gli sceneggiatori pensano pure di aver fatto una grande scelta....

Mi viene in mente Gattuso quando pensa al suo modo di vedere il calcio, convintissimo che la squadra prima giocasse bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Daenerys bad villain (nel senso di perfidia peggio di Cersei) ci credo poco ma Daenerys molto incatzata ci credo molto.



Perfidia no, ma un po' di Mad King c'è sempre in lei... buon sangue non mente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> La parte più divertente è che la morale che rimane è questa: aveva ragione Cersei e non c’era motivo di fare tanto panico
> 
> In pratica sono andati CONTRO alla loro stessa morale che ci hanno propinato dal PRIMO episodio. “L’inverno arriva” “Siamo in guerra contro la morte” ecc... alla fine bastavano 4 scemi e via
> 
> Rendetevi conto di quanto è RIDICOLA sta cosa, ma hey ora c’è Cersei che a quanto pare senza draghi e magia è più pericolosa dell’incarnazione della morte stessa hahahah



Beh questo però non lo criticherei, anzi è quello che esattamente chiedo alla serie. 
Come al solito è un fatto di aspettative.
Il fatto che invertano completamente gli stereotipi consolidati, anche per anni dalla stessa serie, è quello che ho sempre apprezzato. Non è Il Signore degli Anelli, non è la lotta contro Sauron. Evidentemente il Night King non era Sauron e Cersei aveva ragione. Ok, anche il mondo reale spesso va così, spesso hanno ragione gli idioti e i malvagi. In questo non ci vedo niente di male, anche i buonissimi Ned o Oberyn, a conti fatti, erano dei pirla. L'esito della battaglia mi ha comunque sorpreso e questo lo apprezzo.

Che poi la battaglia finale non sia stata spalmata bene, e il Night King dovevano renderlo una minaccia più consistente in azione per almeno un altro paio di episodi (2-3-4), sono il primissimo a dirlo.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Madò, io ero un Sansa-hater ma ora tifo anch'io per lei. Ma solo *perchè vorrei la parte finale con Danerys bad villain.*
> Mettendo insieme tutti i forsehadowing tra 7 e 8 stagione, e credetemi sono a decine, Tyrion e Varys tradiranno Daenerys.



Secondo me questa possibilità è caduta quando ha salvato Jon quando quest'ultimo era circondato dai non-morti. Lì sapeva tutta la verità su Jon, avrebbe potuto lasciarlo lì dove probabilmente sarebbe morto, levandoselo così di torno, invece di intervenire con Drogon. Mi sa che la possibilià Daenerys villain finale è morta lì.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Secondo me questa possibilità è caduta quando ha salvato Jon quando quest'ultimo era circondato dai non-morti. Lì sapeva tutta la verità su Jon, avrebbe potuto lasciarlo lì dove probabilmente sarebbe morto, levandoselo così di torno, invece di intervenire con Drogon. Mi sa che la possibilià Daenerys villain finale è morta lì.



Proprio perché lo ha salvato ma poi lui se n'è andato pensando solo a Bran (ignorando tra gli altri anche Samwell) questo potrebbe non agevolare il rapporto tra i due. E mettici la morte eroica di Jorah che la amava davvero. Dany si farà due conti su Jon.

Ma come bad villain direi di no. Anche perché mi spiacerebbe che si generalizzi sui Targaryen come se fossero tutti pazzi. Leggendo Fire and Blood si evince che ci sono stati degli ottimi Re.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Secondo me questa possibilità è caduta quando ha salvato Jon quando quest'ultimo era circondato dai non-morti. Lì sapeva tutta la verità su Jon, avrebbe potuto lasciarlo lì dove probabilmente sarebbe morto, levandoselo così di torno, invece di intervenire con Drogon. Mi sa che la possibilià Daenerys villain finale è morta lì.



Non ha ancora avuto tempo di metabolizzare la cosa, se avesse desiderato subito Jon morto non sarebbe stato credibile visto che solo un episodio prima si baciavano e professavano amore. Nemmeno Cersei ha fatto questo con Jaime, quando poteva giustiziarlo subito con la Montagna.
Ma non penso nemmeno che vorrà ucciderlo in seguito. Il risvolto credo sarà politico, con Sansa, Sam, Tyrion e Varys che si opporranno a Daenerys in favore di Jon, e questo potrebbe farla incacchiare. Per ora è solo una mia speranza di trama che gradirei molto.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Aprile 2019)

Io ancora non ho capito cosa abbia fatto bran mentre era in "trance " , se non erro si sono visti solo i corvi per pochi secondi , ma il senso ?


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Io ancora non ho capito cosa abbia fatto bran mentre era in "trance " , se non erro si sono visti solo i corvi per pochi secondi , ma il senso ?



Cercava il NK per attirarlo da lui


----------



## IlMusagete (30 Aprile 2019)

Io invece sono rimasto molto soddisfatto di questa 8x03 (a differenza della 8x02 che ho trovato eccessivamente lenta mentre l'8x01 era doverosa con i vari richiami all'1x01 e tutti i vari personaggi che si rincontravano);
- Il finale con la morte del NK a me è piaciuta perchè in quel momento inaspettata, e l'ho apprezzata perchè almeno qui non sono stati fanservice (una roba tipo scontro all'ultimo sangue tra JonSnò e il NK a colpi di spadate non l'avrei digerita oltre che telefonatissima)
- Personalmente ho avuto un ansia totale per tutto l'episodio, con i picchi massimi naturalmente sul finale di puntata, in particolare da quando il NK alza le braccia per resuscitare i morti sembra andare tutto verso una inesorabile sconfitta, con JonSnò incapace anche solo di avvicinarsi al capo degli estranei, Dany che con il drago non gli ha fatto neanche il solletico e l'esercito dei vivi ormai decimato e sovrastato dagli Wight
-Bran agli occhi di molti è risultato inutile...raga Bran è stato FONDAMENTALE affinché tutto fosse nel posto giusto al momento giusto, e ci sono molte cose che non sappiamo sulle sue capacità e spero facciano luce su questo nelle ultime 3(e ho una buona teoria in merito)
-Naturalmente non è stato tutto perfetto, la strategia militare e lo sviluppo di alcune scene anche a me ha fatto storcere un po' il naso: con il fossato incendiato e gli Wight lì ad aspettare, i draghi potevano benissimo entrare in azione e farli fuori col fuoco (poi vabbè arrivava il NK a rektare tutti e riportarli comunque in vita ), oppure le scene di Sam, Jamie, Brienne (che davo per morta sicura a causa del parecchio spazio nella 8x02, uguale Greyworm) e Pod completamente accerchiati dagli estranei e spalle al muro son riusciti in chissà che modo a salvarsi la pelle, potevano farla molto meglio lì.
-RIP per Jorah (tra i miei personaggi preferiti) e Lyanna, i Mormont si sono dimastrati casata dal grande cuore e senso del dovere, anche a costo di perire in prima linea per un bene superiore
- Chi si ricorda chi disse in precedenza "what do we say to the god of death?" "not today"??


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Aprile 2019)

Io comunque per le prossime puntate mi concentrerei ancora sulla frase che dice Melisandre ad Arya: "Chiuderai occhi marroni, occhi verdi, e occhi blu." 

Gli occhi marroni sono quelli di Baelish e quelli blu del NK. Riguardo a quelli verdi, sbaglio o ce li ha una certa regina che si trova ad Approdo del Re?


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Io comunque per le prossime puntate mi concentrerei ancora sulla frase che dice Melisandre ad Arya: "Chiuderai occhi marroni, occhi verdi, e occhi blu."
> 
> Gli occhi marroni sono quelli di Baelish e quelli blu del NK. Riguardo a quelli verdi, sbaglio o ce li ha una certa regina che si trova ad Approdo del Re?



Non penso che Arya ucciderà Cersei, per quanto vorrebbe... le hanno lasciato il NK... 
Cersei per me o la uccide Jamie, o resta viva


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Io comunque per le prossime puntate mi concentrerei ancora sulla frase che dice Melisandre ad Arya: "Chiuderai occhi marroni, occhi verdi, e occhi blu."
> 
> Gli occhi marroni sono quelli di Baelish e quelli blu del NK. Riguardo a quelli verdi, sbaglio o ce li ha una certa regina che si trova ad Approdo del Re?



Ecco, questo non mi piacerebbe. Sarebbe decisamente troppo, Arya rischia di diventare deus ex-machina di tutto. Ha già avuto i suoi numerosi momenti di gloria, adesso basta.
Cersei morirà al 100%, ma spero avvenga per mano di uno dei fratelli o in qualche modo inaspettato. So della profezia del libro, anche se nella serie ne sono stati rimossi alcuni dettagli. Spero comunque in una soluzione che non sia Arya.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

sono in loop con questa da stamattina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sono in loop con questa da stamattina



A questo punto anche il sorrisino di Jaqen, quando la lascia andare per tornare a Winterfell, ha un senso. Chissà se la chiusura della storia di Arya avverrà con un ultimo richiamo ai Faceless Men, che l'hanno sempre indirizzata al momento finale (fin da quando Jaqen si fece trovare nella gabbia e lei lo liberò).


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non penso che Arya ucciderà Cersei, per quanto vorrebbe... le hanno lasciato il NK...
> Cersei per me o la uccide Jamie, o resta viva





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ecco, questo non mi piacerebbe. Sarebbe decisamente troppo, Arya rischia di diventare deus ex-machina di tutto. Ha già avuto i suoi numerosi momenti di gloria, adesso basta.
> Cersei morirà al 100%, ma spero avvenga per mano di uno dei fratelli o in qualche modo inaspettato. So della profezia del libro, anche se nella serie ne sono stati rimossi alcuni dettagli. Spero comunque in una soluzione che non sia Arya.



Si, in effetti sarebbe un po' troppo...

Tra le varie teorie su cui stavo riflettendo, lo vedete fattibile un possibile collegamento tra Bran e il NK, visto il marchio che il primo porta sul braccio, e quindi un eventuale sua morte per scongiurare in futuro un possibile ritorno del Re della Notte?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si, in effetti sarebbe un po' troppo...
> 
> Tra le varie teorie su cui stavo riflettendo, lo vedete fattibile un possibile collegamento tra Bran e il NK, visto il marchio che il primo porta sul braccio, e quindi un eventuale sua morte per scongiurare in futuro un possibile ritorno del Re della Notte?



Ci sono tante teorie su Bran, anche che abbia qualche piano a lungo termine non troppo benevolo, e stia manipolando tutti.
Personalmente credo che non ci sia nulla di complicato dietro, però sicuramente resta ancora almeno una carta da giocare per la storia di Bran, che ora è difficile da prevedere. C'è anche quel discorso avvenuto con Tyrion offscreen, prima della battaglia.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2019)

Comunque ragazzi, c' era già stata una "telefonata", non so se qualcuno l' ha già scritto.

Ricordate quando Arya incontra Giovanni Neve sotto il ciliegio nella prima puntata della S8? 

Gli arriva alle spalle e Neve gli fa: "come hai fatto ad avvicinarti senza che ti sentissi?"

Comunque, tutto il percorso fatto per diventare "nessuno" era evidente sarebbe servito a qualcosa.

Ieri puntatona comunque, capisco chi dice che abbiamo aspettato gli estranei e l' inverno per 8 anni e quindi è rimasto un pò "meh", ma ieri mentre guardavo la puntata non sbattevo nemmeno le palpebre dall' ansia.

Avevo talmente hype che per la prima volta ho visto la puntata in versione originale, cosa che accuratamente evito di solito, in quanto pur parlando inglese non sono cosi bravo da capire tutto, specie col loro accento e pronuncia, e quindi mi girano le palle, cosi aspetto sempre le versioni italiano.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si, in effetti sarebbe un po' troppo...
> 
> Tra le varie teorie su cui stavo riflettendo, lo vedete fattibile un possibile collegamento tra Bran e il NK, visto il marchio che il primo porta sul braccio, e quindi un eventuale sua morte per scongiurare in futuro un possibile ritorno del Re della Notte?



Può essere che Bran lasci questo mondo perché il suo compito come 3 eyed raven è finito. Non è più Bran Stark e non credo possa vivere come un comune storpio. Potrebbe morire o fondersi con un albero guida... 
Arya è stata presa per il collo dal NK, dovrebbe avere il marchio anche lei  
Ma non credo a un ritorno del NK... può essere che gli Estranei rinascano proprio all'ultimo momento (da capire come e dove) prima della chiusura per lasciare intendere che torneranno a infastidire le generazioni future... vedremo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, c' era già stata una "telefonata", non so se qualcuno l' ha già scritto.
> 
> Ricordate quando Arya incontra Giovanni Neve sotto il ciliegio nella prima puntata della S8?
> 
> Gli arriva alle spalle e Neve gli fa: "come hai fatto ad avvicinarti senza che ti sentissi?"



Esatto, super foreshadowing. La serie è maestra in questo da tanto tempo. Ce ne sono a decine sparsi negli ultimi episodi, molti si capiranno solo alla fine. Su Tyrion potremmo farne una raccolta, infatti è proprio da lui che mi aspetto grossi colpi di scena.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Esatto, super foreshadowing. La serie è maestra in questo da tanto tempo. Ce ne sono a decine sparsi negli ultimi episodi, molti si capiranno solo alla fine. Su Tyrion potremmo farne una raccolta, infatti è proprio da lui che mi aspetto grossi colpi di scena.



Finito GOT avrà un vuoto totale di Serie Tv, che capolavori ci sono in giro???

Ormai dopo Lost, Twin Peaks, Breaking bad.... non c'è più nulla che mi prenda. 

Per la prima volta quest'anno ho abbandonato delle serie tv che vedevo da anni: i vari Westworld, The walking dead....m' avevano rotto.


----------



## RojoNero (30 Aprile 2019)

è uno scherzo??? ditemi che è uno scherzo! io voglio pensare che Bran in tutto quel tempo in cui è stato "assente" abbia fatto qualcosa.... cioè mezz'ora nel corvo no! anche il lungo sguardo che c'è stato con il NK mi fa sperare in qualcos'altro.... io non ci voglio credere che sia morto in maniere così stupida!!! il nemico finale non può essere Cercei con la compagnia d'orata quando basterebbe un alitata di un drago per ammazzarli tutti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Finito GOT avrà un vuoto totale di Serie Tv, che capolavori ci sono in giro???
> 
> Ormai dopo Lost, Twin Peaks, Breaking bad.... non c'è più nulla che mi prenda.
> 
> Per la prima volta quest'anno ho abbandonato delle serie tv che vedevo da anni: i vari Westworld, The walking dead....m' avevano rotto.



Per quel che riguarda i fantasy ci sarà la serie del Signore degli Anelli di Amazon, che avrà un super budget anche superiore a GOT.
Poi il prequel di Game of Thrones sulla Long Night e i White Walker.
Su Netflix ci sarà The Witcher, se conosci il videogioco sarà imperdibile. E poi Wheel of Time, ne parlano bene ma non conosco i libri.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si, in effetti sarebbe un po' troppo...
> 
> Tra le varie teorie su cui stavo riflettendo, lo vedete fattibile un possibile collegamento tra Bran e il NK, visto il marchio che il primo porta sul braccio, e quindi un eventuale sua morte per scongiurare in futuro un possibile ritorno del Re della Notte?



Bran ad oggi è l'incognita più grande di tutte. In teoria con la fine degli Estranei il suo arco narrativo dovrebbe essere concluso, eppure non è morto come credevo facesse nell'ultima puntata... Ci DEVE essere qualcosa dietro...


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Public reactions haha



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Public reactions haha
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Arya ha vinto la Champions!


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Aprile 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> La parte più divertente è che la morale che rimane è questa: aveva ragione Cersei e non c’era motivo di fare tanto panico
> 
> In pratica sono andati CONTRO alla loro stessa morale che ci hanno propinato dal PRIMO episodio. “L’inverno arriva” “Siamo in guerra contro la morte” ecc... alla fine bastavano 4 scemi e via
> 
> Rendetevi conto di quanto è RIDICOLA sta cosa, ma hey ora c’è Cersei che a quanto pare senza draghi e magia è più pericolosa dell’incarnazione della morte stessa hahahah


Credo tu abbia centrato il punto.

Se davvero l'intera questione NK e morti si concludesse qui, a frantumarsi in ghiaccio non sarebbero solo i non-morti ma anche le 7 stagioni precedenti.
E' stato creato un biblico climax ascendente su questo esercito pronto a distruggere l'intera umanità per quanto è potente. Il NK un essere incredibile. 
Per poi risolvere tutto con una scena alla Metal Gear Solid di Arya, seguita da un attacco stile "The Hunted- La preda" con Benicio Del Toro e Tommy Lee Jones.

4:57


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Finito GOT avrà un vuoto totale di Serie Tv, che capolavori ci sono in giro???
> 
> Ormai dopo Lost, Twin Peaks, Breaking bad.... non c'è più nulla che mi prenda.
> 
> Per la prima volta quest'anno ho abbandonato delle serie tv che vedevo da anni: i vari Westworld, The walking dead....m' avevano rotto.



Ero anche io nella tua stessa situazione, ho mollato Walking Dead anni fa, GoT alla 4° serie e dopo Breaking Bad non mi sono mai più appassionato a una serie televisiva, quindi ho virato proprio su un altro genere, ossia gli anime.
Non so se ti possa piacere o se sia il tuo genere, ma mi sono interessato tantissimo ad una light novel (da cui hanno fatto tre stagioni di anime e il manga) chiamata Overlord, io che sono patito di videogiochi non poteva far altro che suscitare la mia attenzione.
Il protagonista è un ex impiegato normalissimo rimasto bloccato nel videogioco in cui giocava nelle vesti del suo avatar dopo la chiusura dei server del gioco, in pratica si è "reincarnato" in un lich maligno ed il suo scopo è conquistare il mondo in cui si è trasportato insieme ai suoi servitori che lui e i suoi compagni di gilda avevano creato nel gioco.
Mi piace perchè non è la solita storia del buono che batte i cattivi per far trionfare la giustizia, ma è esattamente il contrario.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ero anche io nella tua stessa situazione, ho mollato Walking Dead anni fa, GoT alla 4° serie e dopo Breaking Bad non mi sono mai più appassionato a una serie televisiva, quindi ho virato proprio su un altro genere, ossia gli anime.
> Non so se ti possa piacere o se sia il tuo genere, ma mi sono interessato tantissimo ad una light novel (da cui hanno fatto tre stagioni di anime e il manga) chiamata Overlord, io che sono patito di videogiochi non poteva far altro che suscitare la mia attenzione.
> Il protagonista è un ex impiegato normalissimo rimasto bloccato nel videogioco in cui giocava nelle vesti del suo avatar dopo la chiusura dei server del gioco, in pratica si è "reincarnato" in un lich maligno ed il suo scopo è conquistare il mondo in cui si è trasportato insieme ai suoi servitori che lui e i suoi compagni di gilda avevano creato nel gioco.
> Mi piace perchè non è la solita storia del buono che batte i cattivi per far trionfare la giustizia, ma è esattamente il contrario.



Ci sono alcune serie che guardo, ma nessuna che mi prende tantissimo, forse è proprio per questo che certe serie si chiamano "capolavori".

Anche io amavo i videogiochi, dico amavo perchè veramente ho poco tempo libero adesso, e siccome non sono giocatore da 20 minuti al giorno (qualsiasi cosa faccia la devo fare ad "alto volume" ) , allora preferisco evitare, ma un giorno ricomincerò.

Manga sono i fumetti giusto? Non sono tanto nelle mie corde, ma amo i derivati dei manga.

Giusto la settimana scorsa mi sono rivisto Ken il guerriero, tutte le 2 serie, per tipo la quinta/sesta volta in vita mia... ma le ho seguite parecchio anche altre: i vari Sampei, Uomo Tigre, City Hunter.

Il week end faccio vita movimentata, sempre in giro.

Ma durante la settimana, quando torno da lavoro, non ho piu' voglia di fare nulla di mentalmente impegnativo, e l' unica cosa che mi rilassa davvero è la tv senza troppo pensare.

Penso sia l' unico momento della giornata dove non ho la pressione 140/90


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Aprile 2019)

Parto dal presupposto che bisogna accettare il fatto che la serie è un oggetto a sè stante rispetto ai libri, per cui per me non ha proprio senso fare elucubrazioni a partire da quello che ha scritto Martin ma bisogna piuttosto seguire quello detto espressamente nella serie.

L'episodio 3, al di là delle lecite perplessità soggettive sull'evoluzione della trama (alla fine ognuno vorrebbe qualcosa di diverso), come parere più oggettivo dire che hanno realizzato qualcosa di qualità EPOCALE, sotto tutti gli aspetti, 82 minuti di adrenalina che ti inchiodano letteralmente davanti allo schermo senza fiato, tutto questo ottenuto grazie ad uno studio minuzioso al millimetro delle inquadrature, dei set, delle interpretazioni, del montaggio e della colonna sonora (bellissima).


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2019)

Non so se qualcuno ne ha già parlato, ma qualcuno mi spiega come fa il NK ad essere immune al fuoco di drago ma morire istantaneamente una volta colpito da acciaio valyriano?
Sono due elementi parecchio vicini tra loro dal punto di vista "magico", addirittura nei libri è teorizzato che l'acciaio valyriano venisse forgiato proprio dal fuoco dei draghi.
Non capisco.


----------



## Dell'erba (30 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non sense il paragone. Arya aveva le qualità per fare quello che ha fatto. Colpo di scena sì ma privo di senso assolutamente no.



D'accordissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non so se qualcuno ne ha già parlato, ma qualcuno mi spiega come fa il NK ad essere immune al fuoco di drago ma morire istantaneamente una volta colpito da acciaio valyriano?
> Sono due elementi parecchio vicini tra loro dal punto di vista "magico", addirittura nei libri è teorizzato che l'acciaio valyriano venisse forgiato proprio dal fuoco dei draghi.
> Non capisco.



Il NK ha un vetro di drago nel cuore che gli ha conferito i poteri. L'acciaio valyriano penetra e arriva a contatto con il vetro di drago, annullandone la magia e distruggendo il NK. una vampata di fuoco non è evidentemente sufficiente.


----------



## markjordan (30 Aprile 2019)

to


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Io invece sono rimasto molto soddisfatto di questa 8x03 (a differenza della 8x02 che ho trovato eccessivamente lenta mentre l'8x01 era doverosa con i vari richiami all'1x01 e tutti i vari personaggi che si rincontravano);
> - Il finale con la morte del NK a me è piaciuta perchè in quel momento inaspettata, e l'ho apprezzata perchè almeno qui non sono stati fanservice (una roba tipo scontro all'ultimo sangue tra JonSnò e il NK a colpi di spadate non l'avrei digerita oltre che telefonatissima)
> - Personalmente ho avuto un ansia totale per tutto l'episodio, con i picchi massimi naturalmente sul finale di puntata, in particolare da quando il NK alza le braccia per resuscitare i morti sembra andare tutto verso una inesorabile sconfitta, con JonSnò incapace anche solo di avvicinarsi al capo degli estranei, Dany che con il drago non gli ha fatto neanche il solletico e l'esercito dei vivi ormai decimato e sovrastato dagli Wight
> -Bran agli occhi di molti è risultato inutile...raga Bran è stato FONDAMENTALE affinché tutto fosse nel posto giusto al momento giusto, e ci sono molte cose che non sappiamo sulle sue capacità e spero facciano luce su questo nelle ultime 3(e ho una buona teoria in merito)
> ...



E RIP per Beric... Fino alla stagione scorsa ero convinto che - similmente ai libri - gli avessero riservato un ruolo importante... Anche in una puntata di diverse stagioni fa, parlando col Mastino, mi pare di ricordare che gli fecero dire che sarebbe morto quanto avrebbe trovato qualcuno di meglio a cui donare la vita, ma poi credo che la produzione abbia fatto una scelta diversa e lasciato morire lì la cosa...

Comunque mi piaceva anche da mero personaggio secondario...


----------



## kekkopot (1 Maggio 2019)

L'ho rivisto e confermo che il finale è uno schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Parto dal presupposto che bisogna accettare il fatto che la serie è un oggetto a sè stante rispetto ai libri, per cui per me non ha proprio senso fare elucubrazioni a partire da quello che ha scritto Martin ma bisogna piuttosto seguire quello detto espressamente nella serie.
> 
> L'episodio 3, al di là delle lecite perplessità soggettive sull'evoluzione della trama (alla fine ognuno vorrebbe qualcosa di diverso), come parere più oggettivo dire che hanno realizzato qualcosa di qualità EPOCALE, sotto tutti gli aspetti, 82 minuti di adrenalina che ti inchiodano letteralmente davanti allo schermo senza fiato, tutto questo ottenuto grazie ad uno studio minuzioso al millimetro delle inquadrature, dei set, delle interpretazioni, del montaggio e della colonna sonora (bellissima).


 @Lineker10 Concordo completamente.
Sulla questione del confronto libri / serie, che io vado spesso a toccare, mi riferivo più che altro ai grossi eventi di questo finale come la sconfitta definitiva degli Estranei e chi salirà al trono... qui per forza GRRM ci ha messo bocca e credo che la serie debba per forza coincidere con quanto pensato da GRRM. Se lui ha deciso che nel libro gli Estranei sarebbero stati estinti, aveva poco senso fare diversamente nella serie TV. Per quello che riguarda i dettagli e le battaglie, eccetera, ovviamente è un altro discorso. 

*****

Tornando alla *Battaglia di Winterfell*, rivedendola nel dettaglio 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



anche se è un susseguirsi di eventi che sembrano abbastanza casuali, un fondo di strategia da entrambe le parti c'è, anche se funziona solo quella del NK, almeno fino all'evento sorpresa (Arya). E' una successione di eventi che ricalca quanto visto nella *Battaglia dei *********: anche lì Jon Snow prepara un piano con i suoi uomini, poi è il primo a cadere in tutto e per tutto nella strategia di Ramsay e si ritrova con le spalle a muro fino all'evento sorpresa (Ditocorto e i cavalieri della Valle di Arryn). 

Ripercorriamo gli step "strategici" da una parte e dall'altra.

1) Bran deve fare da esca e Jon e Dany si nascondono con i draghi per cogliere di sorpresa il NK e combatterlo 2 Draghi contro 1.
2) I Dothraki sono un fail dovuto a una scelta per sconvolgere subito l'audience con la loro immediata sconfitta, che fa da contrasto con la loro precedente facile vittoria sull'esercito dei Lannister quando i Dothraki sembravano incontrastabili. Eppure un qualche senso in questo attacco allo sbaraglio c'è: nelle precedenti battaglie a Winterfell (Ramsey vs Stannis e poi Ramsey vs Jon) la strategia "migliore" è partita da un attacco a cavallo che prendesse sui fianchi gli avversari a piedi. I Dothraki sono maestri di questo tipo di attacchi. Il problema sta che, partiti da lontano, nel buio totale, non hanno potuto calcolare l'effettiva dimensione dell'esercito dei non-morti e il fatto che fosse effettivamente impossibile aggirarlo. 
3) Dany vede i Dothraki soccombere e fa saltare il piano iniziale andando all'attacco con Drogon. Vedi Jon nella Battaglia dei ******** quando fa saltare tutto il piano iniziale. 
4) Il NK si tiene ben alla larga dalla battaglia visto che gioca 1 drago contro 2 e manda avanti solo i non-morti, gli Estranei devono stare indietro perché se morissero perirebbe anche gran parte dell'esercito di zombie.
5) A questo punto i draghi potrebbero attaccare la parte dei non-morti rimasta più indietro nella speranza di incrociare il NK, gli Estranei scatenano una tempesta di neve che oscura la visuale di Jon e Dany. Tempesta anche qui non casuale, ma strategica.
6) Gli Immacolati sono l'ideale copertura per la ritirata dietro le mura di Winterfell. Sono stati addestrati per non avere paura di niente e non indietreggiano, serrano le fila e proteggono la ritirata, mentre Edd ci lascia le penne.
7) Melisandre accende i fuochi sulle trincee. I non-morti potrebbero suicidarsi, ma a parte i primi, gli altri si arrestano subito dietro le fiamme. 
8) Il piano iniziale dei vivi sembra saltato definitivamente e deve intervenire Bran che, sfruttando i corvi, va a stuzzicare il NK che si accorge di lui e fa il primo errore, decidendo di avanzare. I non-morti riescono a superare le trincee infuocate.
9) Jon e Dany in volo attaccano il NK e alla fine lo disarcionano.
10) I vivi difendono abbastanza bene le mura, ma i morti sfondano l'entrata con un gigante-zombie. Anche qui vedi Battaglia dei ********. Lyanna si sacrifica per abbattere il gigante.
11) Arya combattendo assiste alla morte di Dondarrion che salva lei e il Mastino. Melisandre per me non aveva proprio previsto tutto fin dall'inizio, ma se ne accorge in quel momento che Arya è predestinata, visto che la morte di Dondarrion doveva per forza servire a uno scopo importante. Melisandre usa le parole di Syrio Forel per far capire ad Arya che è lei l'unica speranza in questa battaglia.
12) Dracarys di Dany senza effetto, si sapeva che era inutile, ma bisognava almeno tentare. NK le spara l'ultima lancia ma Drogon la evita.
13) NK contro Jon non s'ha da fare. NK rianima i caduti e fa attaccare di nuovo Viserion-zombie. 
14) Con una superiorità ormai schiacciante NK arriva da Bran con la vittoria in pugno. Uccide Theon che è l'ultima difesa di Bran... fino all'evento sorpresa...

Rileggendola così mi sembra una battaglia tutt'altro che casuale e anzi molto ben congegnata.
Per me davvero ottimo lavoro degli autori dall'inizio alla fine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> E RIP per Beric... Fino alla stagione scorsa ero convinto che - similmente ai libri - gli avessero riservato un ruolo importante... Anche in una puntata di diverse stagioni fa, parlando col Mastino, mi pare di ricordare che gli fecero dire che sarebbe morto quanto avrebbe trovato qualcuno di meglio a cui donare la vita, ma poi credo che la produzione abbia fatto una scelta diversa e lasciato morire lì la cosa...
> 
> Comunque mi piaceva anche da mero personaggio secondario...



Non resuscita nessuno, ma si immola per salvare Arya, l'uccisore del NK.
Arya che più o meno ha preso il ruolo di Stoneheart dei libri (per la caccia ai Frey). E dopo aver salvato Arya il Lord of Light si riprende la vita di Beric (mmh, dobbiamo aspettarci qualcosa del genere anche per Jon?), come dice Melisandre.
E visto che io ODIO A MORTE l'idea di Lady Stoneheart (come in generale le resurrezioni nei fantasy) e sono uno dei pochi che ringraziano il cielo per la sua rimozione dalla serie.. alla fine son contento per quello che han fatto con Beric 

A proposito di resurrezioni... non credo sia lui, ma potrebbe anche essere


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci sono alcune serie che guardo, ma nessuna che mi prende tantissimo, forse è proprio per questo che certe serie si chiamano "capolavori".
> 
> Anche io amavo i videogiochi, dico amavo perchè veramente ho poco tempo libero adesso, e siccome non sono giocatore da 20 minuti al giorno (qualsiasi cosa faccia la devo fare ad "alto volume" ) , allora preferisco evitare, ma un giorno ricomincerò.
> 
> ...



Si il manga è il fumetto, comunque la serie che ti ho suggerito ha anche l'anime e la fonte principale è la light novel che è al volume 13 e me la sono letta tutta in inglese. Magari prova a dare un'occhiata all'anime se non hai molto tempo, e visto che anche tu eri amante dei videogiochi magari ti piacerà. Io ho iniziato guardando tutto l'anime, poi il manga e infine mi son letto tutti i volumi.
Se sei interessato dimmelo che ti mando i link in PM dove trovare tutto quanto.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> @Lineker10 Concordo completamente.
> Sulla questione del confronto libri / serie, che io vado spesso a toccare, mi riferivo più che altro ai grossi eventi di questo finale come la sconfitta definitiva degli Estranei e chi salirà al trono... qui per forza GRRM ci ha messo bocca e credo che la serie debba per forza coincidere con quanto pensato da GRRM. Se lui ha deciso che nel libro gli Estranei sarebbero stati estinti, aveva poco senso fare diversamente nella serie TV. Per quello che riguarda i dettagli e le battaglie, eccetera, ovviamente è un altro discorso.
> 
> *****
> ...



Non è detto.
Chi pensa una sceneggiatura pensa prima di tutto a come questa viene in video, chi scrive un libro pensa alla forma e allo stile, secondo me sono proprio due cose diverse.
È probabile che la decisione fondamentale di quale personaggio faccia cosa sia condivisa, ma meno sicuro di quello che si possa credere. Martin non è co sceneggiatore di questa stagione e penso che i milioni della HBO gli abbiano fatto facilmente accettare qualunque decisione, tanto che lui sta di fatto lavorando a spin off vari, non più a finire le Cronache.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è detto.
> Chi pensa una sceneggiatura pensa prima di tutto a come questa viene in video, chi scrive un libro pensa alla forma e allo stile, secondo me sono proprio due cose diverse.
> È probabile che la decisione fondamentale di quale personaggio faccia cosa sia condivisa, ma meno sicuro di quello che si possa credere. Martin non è co sceneggiatore di questa stagione e penso che i milioni della HBO gli abbiano fatto facilmente accettare qualunque decisione, tanto che lui sta di fatto lavorando a spin off vari, non più a finire le Cronache.



ma infatti non le finirà le cronache, sono sicuro


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il NK ha un vetro di drago nel cuore che gli ha conferito i poteri. L'acciaio valyriano penetra e arriva a contatto con il vetro di drago, annullandone la magia e distruggendo il NK. una vampata di fuoco non è evidentemente sufficiente.



È una tua teoria o l'hai letta da qualche parte?
Scusa ma non la trovo per nulla convincente


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È una tua teoria o l'hai letta da qualche parte?
> Scusa ma non la trovo per nulla convincente



ahahah 
che abbia un vetro di drago nel cuore è stato mostrato in una scena della serie nella 6a stagione, ergo bisogna colpirlo lì


----------



## pazzomania (1 Maggio 2019)

Spettacolo ragazzi:


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È una tua teoria o l'hai letta da qualche parte?
> Scusa ma non la trovo per nulla convincente



Non parlano del fuoco, ma il collegamento diretto tra nascita e morte del NK con il pugnale nel cuore è posto in evidenza anche dagli sceneggiatori dell' "Inside" post episodio. Nell'inside riportano in mente anche l'immagine del pugnale trovata da Sam nell'antichissimo libro della Cittadella, mettendo in risalto che il pugnale era speciale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ahahah
> che abbia un vetro di drago nel cuore è stato mostrato in una scena della serie nella 6a stagione, ergo bisogna colpirlo lì





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non parlano del fuoco, ma il collegamento diretto tra nascita e morte del NK con il pugnale nel cuore è posto in evidenza anche dagli sceneggiatori dell' "Inside" post episodio. Nell'inside riportano in mente anche l'immagine del pugnale trovata da Sam nell'antichissimo libro della Cittadella, mettendo in risalto che il pugnale era speciale.



Continua a sembrarmi una cavolata onestamente, ma d'altronde è quasi certamente un'idea degli sceneggiatori.


----------



## IlMusagete (1 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Continua a sembrarmi una cavolata onestamente, ma d'altronde è quasi certamente un'idea degli sceneggiatori.








Qui fanno vedere proprio quando i Figli della Foresta conficcarono nel petto del prigioniero umano (diventato poi il NK) la punta di ossidiana per usarlo per proteggersi dall'invasione dei Primi Uomini; se vedi Arya lo pugnala proprio nello stesso punto, quindi ha perfettamente senso.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

Pellamatonna (come direbbe Zì Michele): 131 pagine? Io non l'ho mai vista sta serie. Mi sa che devo rimediare...


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Qui fanno vedere proprio quando i Figli della Foresta conficcarono nel petto del prigioniero umano (diventato poi il NK) la punta di ossidiana per usarlo per proteggersi dall'invasione dei Primi Uomini; se vedi Arya lo pugnala proprio nello stesso punto, quindi ha perfettamente senso.



Forse non è chiaro quale sia la mia perplessità.
Non disputo assolutamente che l'ossidiana e l'acciaio valyriano siano mortali, ma che il fuoco di drago NON lo sia.
Non mi è chiara la logica (ammesso che ce ne sia una e non sia stata semplicemente una scena "ad effetto"), tutto quì.


----------



## IlMusagete (1 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro quale sia la mia perplessità.
> Non disputo assolutamente che l'ossidiana e l'acciaio valyriano siano mortali, ma che il fuoco di drago NON lo sia.
> Non mi è chiara la logica (ammesso che ce ne sia una e non sia stata semplicemente una scena "ad effetto"), tutto quì.



Non han dato chiarezza al 100% su questo punto (ed essendo anche una serie fantasy possono anche girarsela come gli pare), tuttavia è stato fatto vedere più di una volta che il NK (e gli stessi WW) possono passare attraverso il fuoco tranquillamente: nella scena della morte del vecchio corvo a 3 occhi e nella battaglia del Lago Ghiacciato nella scorsa stagione, dove il NK estingue e passa sopra il dragonfire di Viserion..il motivo come già detto non è chiaro in toto, può essere che esternamente possiedano uno specie di scudo magico che fa si che li protegga da qualsiasi tipo di fiamma (gli Estranei sono fatti di puro ghiaccio quindi ci sta) ma se vengono invece penetrati il discorso cambia..

Personalmente la faccio più semplice..il NK è (anzi era ) immune a tutto e poteva essere ucciso solo e soltanto nell'unico modo in cui era stato creato.

Detto ciò a me di stare a presso a teorie non mi è mai interessato granché, di tutte le Serie TV che ho visto mai mi sono messo a darmi spiegazioni sul perché di certi avvenimenti (manco con Lost e lì di materiale per scervellarsi ce n'era in abbondanza) però con sta serie ormai va così talmente è diventata un fenomeno di livello mondiale e le aspettative di tutti sono allucinanti..tutto deve avere un senso, una dietrologia altrimenti apriti cielo, tanto anche se riuscissero a far quadrare il tutto ci sarà comunque per forza qualcuno che non sarà contento di come sono andati gli eventi; a me interessa che mi incolli a quel dannato schermo e basta (come ha fatto negli ultimi 8 anni), con gli occhi di chi sa che tra 3 episodi sarà tutto finito e rimarrà il magone di quello che è stato..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro quale sia la mia perplessità.
> Non disputo assolutamente che l'ossidiana e l'acciaio valyriano siano mortali, ma che il fuoco di drago NON lo sia.
> Non mi è chiara la logica (ammesso che ce ne sia una e non sia stata semplicemente una scena "ad effetto"), tutto quì.



Non c'è una spiegazione dettagliata però era già risaputo che i WW fossero immuni al fuoco, infatti nella 6x05 (morte di Hodor) e nella 5x08 (Hardhome) i White Walkers attraversano senza problemi le fiamme.
Chiaramente il fuoco di drago è altra cosa, per questo nella 6x02 si insinuava il dubbio nei protagonisti e Bran ha detto che nessuno nella storia ci aveva mai provato.

EDIT: Ahahah, Musagete ha già risposto mentre scrivevo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Detto ciò a me di stare a presso a teorie non mi è mai interessato granché, di tutte le Serie TV che ho visto mai mi sono messo a darmi spiegazioni sul perché di certi avvenimenti (manco con Lost e lì di materiale per scervellarsi ce n'era in abbondanza) però con sta serie ormai va così talmente è diventata un fenomeno di livello mondiale e le aspettative di tutti sono allucinanti..tutto deve avere un senso, una dietrologia altrimenti apriti cielo, tanto anche se riuscissero a far quadrare il tutto ci sarà comunque per forza qualcuno che non sarà contento di come sono andati gli eventi; a me interessa che mi incolli a quel dannato schermo e basta (come ha fatto negli ultimi 8 anni), con gli occhi di chi sa che tra 3 episodi sarà tutto finito e rimarrà il magone di quello che è stato..



Eheh, quello che ho scritto io dopo la 8x02, che per me è stata un capolavoro al livello degli episodi più belli, ma fu massacrata. La 8x03 ha un poco deluso anche me per alcune ragioni, e io mi ero auto imposto di seguire il viaggio completo senza analisi, ma sono stato di nuovo risucchiato nel turbine del web 
Vediamo se riesco veramente ad andare in clausura fino a fine maggio 

Internet sarà un macello con gli ultimi 3 episodi.


----------



## cris (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pellamatonna (come direbbe Zì Michele): 131 pagine? Io non l'ho mai vista sta serie. Mi sa che devo rimediare...


Eh si boss


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Cercava il NK per attirarlo da lui



No perchè il NK sa già dove trovarlo grazie al famoso "marchio"

Quindi la teoria del "va ad attirarlo" vale tanto quanto quella che "è andato a vedere Endgame"


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Maggio 2019)

Esatto! Non ha senso la teoria dell andare ad attirarlo in quanto Bran è marchiato sul braccio.
La cosa più probabile è che fosse “curioso” di vedere cosa succedeva. È ridicola mentre la scrivo.. ma potrebbe essere cosi.
Io pero mi sarei aspettato da Bran che entrasse nel corpo di un drago e partecipasse alla difesa.. qualunque cosa ma qualcosa mi aspettavo facesse......


----------



## Manue (1 Maggio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Esatto! Non ha senso la teoria dell andare ad attirarlo in quanto Bran è marchiato sul braccio.
> La cosa più probabile è che fosse “curioso” di vedere cosa succedeva. È ridicola mentre la scrivo.. ma potrebbe essere cosi.
> Io pero mi sarei aspettato da Bran che entrasse nel corpo di un drago e partecipasse alla difesa.. qualunque cosa ma qualcosa mi aspettavo facesse......



Non potrebbe essere che l’hanno attirato nel senso di farlo uscire allo scoperto isolandolo dal fronte della battaglia, per poterlo colpire, sfruttando appunto l’aspetto che sarebbe andato da Bran?

Comunque Arya è la numero 1, ma pensavo che la battaglia fosse più lunga a livello di puntante,
se ne è parlato così tanto nelle serie precedenti, dei non morti, che me li fanno morire in 80 minuti?
Va be, pazienza, puntata bellissima!

È solo che ora si riprenderà la guerra ai Lannister,
ed il resto...
Ma...
Siamo sicuri che NK sia definitivamente andato?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2019)

Ho appena finito la 5a stagione. In pratica le ho divorate in 11-12 giorni


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2019)

*Emilia Clarke: "Episode 5 is bigger... Episode 5 is like... Find the biggest TV you can!!"


*


----------



## iceman. (3 Maggio 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Eh si boss



Anche io mai vista se non le prime due puntate ma non mi hanno ispirato, gli effetti non mi sembravano granchè..


----------



## Hellscream (3 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Emilia Clarke: "Episode 5 is bigger... Episode 5 is like... Find the biggest TV you can!!"
> 
> 
> *








4:35


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Emilia Clarke: "Episode 5 is bigger... Episode 5 is like... Find the biggest TV you can!!"
> 
> 
> *



Sperem!


----------



## cris (3 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche io mai vista se non le prime due puntate ma non mi hanno ispirato, gli effetti non mi sembravano granchè..



non te ne pentirai, riprovaci


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2019)

Battaglia ben fatta, ma secondo me non è tra le top se consideriamo anche i film. Quelle delle "due torri" ed "il ritorno del Re" sono altra roba.. poi ci aggiungo 300


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Battaglia ben fatta, ma secondo me non è tra le top se consideriamo anche i film. Quelle delle "due torri" ed "il ritorno del Re" sono altra roba.. poi ci aggiungo 300




Di roba seria nei film ce n'è tanta comunque. Mi viene in mente anche la scena iniziale del Gladiatore. Ci sta un listone di roba non indifferente se ci si mette a pensare un attimo alla fine.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Di roba seria nei film ce n'è tanta comunque. Mi viene in mente anche la scena iniziale del Gladiatore. Ci sta un listone di roba non indifferente se ci si mette a pensare un attimo alla fine.



Il Gladiatore è solo uno spezzone, io parlo di film interi. Anzi questo episodio di GOT è durato 1 e mezza ed è stato solo battaglia. Un vero film praticamente, ed è raro avere cosi tanti minuti incentrati nei combattimenti.

Comunque sono rimasto sorpreso che nessuno ci abbia rimesso le penne a parte la giovane vecchia Benjamin button


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Battaglia ben fatta, ma secondo me non è tra le top se consideriamo anche i film. Quelle delle "due torri" ed "il ritorno del Re" sono altra roba.. poi ci aggiungo 300



300 per me è una pagliacciata, i persiani sembravano più un'armata uscita da qualche film horror trash con mostri ed esseri deformi con a capo Serse effemminatissimo "vestito" come se fosse a un gay pride.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> 300 per me è una pagliacciata, i persiani sembravano più un'armata uscita da qualche film horror trash con mostri ed esseri deformi con a capo Serse effemminatissimo "vestito" come se fosse a un gay pride.



Sono pareri per me 300 è tanta roba.

Comunque ritornando all'Episodio 3.

Non ho capito per quale motivo i Dokraki si sono gettati cosi a casaccio. Mi pare tra l'altro un esercito di archi e frecce.. senza senso.
Tyron per la prima volta, in una battaglia, praticamente è inutile. Lui che è lo "stratega" per eccellenza forse anche per simboleggiare il fatto che qui di tattica e strategia militare serve poco o nulla. Sicuramente sarà rispolverato nell'episodio 5.

Pensavo che il boss finale sarebbe stato NK, visto che è quello più "forte" alla fine finirà proprio come il titolo della serie propone ovvero la battaglia per il trono. Peccato..

Similitudini tra la ragazzina che fa fuori il gigante con un coltello infilato nell'occhio, ed Arya che fa fuori il NK con un coltello nel cuore.


----------



## BB7 (5 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Similitudini tra la ragazzina che fa fuori il gigante con un coltello infilato nell'occhio, ed Arya che fa fuori il NK con un coltello nel cuore.



Nessuna similitudine. La ragazzina fa fuori il gigante (scena ridicola tra l'altro) solo per Fan Service. Inoltre Arya non pugnala il NK al cuore ma nel punto dove era stato trafitto quando è stato "creato"


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

Curioso di vedere se cambierà di nuovo il video della sigla iniziale ora che l'avanzata dei morti è stata arrestata

Vediamo se si riparte da Approdo del Re e se appariranno altre locations.


----------



## Ema2000 (5 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono pareri per me 300 è tanta roba.
> 
> Comunque ritornando all'Episodio 3.
> 
> Non ho capito per quale motivo i Dokraki si sono gettati cosi a casaccio. Mi pare tra l'altro un esercito di archi e frecce.. senza senso.



I Dokraki sono una cavalleria leggera, da sempre venivano utilizzate con la tattica del mordi e fuggi, armati di archi, oppure per sterminare le truppe avversarie allo sbando, prima che si riorganizzassero. mai e poi mai sarebbero stati utilizzati per una carica frontale, compito della cavalleria pesante, dotata di armature, ma occorreva girare la fighissima scena delle torce che si spegnevano in lontananza nel buio 
i maligni dicono che si sia trattata anche di una scelta economica, girare scene con tutti quei cavalli costava troppo, meglio liberarsene subito.


----------



## Ema2000 (5 Maggio 2019)

Curioso di vedere se il re della notte sia stato definitivamente eliminato, del resto in questa serie vedere personaggi resuscitare non è poi così improbabile.

Comunque la sua eliminazione ci stà, la serie era divenuta troppo "fantasy", ma la sua vera fortuna è sempre stata la caratterizzazione dei personaggi che ruotano attorno alle varie casate in conflitto.

Comunque ora situazione interessante,

Cersei bene o male ha messo su un buon esercito
Daenerys praticamente ha sacrificato tutto il suo esercito
Jon Snow si ritroverà fra l'incudine e il martello fra lei che pretenderà il trono di spade e la sorella Sansa che probabilmente privilegerà gli interessi del nord, facile che scoppi un ulteriore guerra civile, anche perchè prima o poi Jon dovrà accettare il suo retaggio di Targarien.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2019)

Attenzione perchè ci sono altri leak in giro.. e si tratterebbe di roba ENORME, più grossa della Barriera...


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> I Dokraki sono una cavalleria leggera, da sempre venivano utilizzate con la tattica del mordi e fuggi, armati di archi, oppure per sterminare le truppe avversarie allo sbando, prima che si riorganizzassero. mai e poi mai sarebbero stati utilizzati per una carica frontale, compito della cavalleria pesante, dotata di armature, ma occorreva girare la fighissima scena delle torce che si spegnevano in lontananza nel buio
> i maligni dicono che si sia trattata anche di una scelta economica, girare scene con tutti quei cavalli costava troppo, meglio liberarsene subito.



La regina dei draghi che si sacrifica per tante puntate a suon di orgie e bunga bunga con tutta la popolazione dokraka per avere il loro esercito, per poi essere fatto fuori i un nano-secondo con tanto di torce in mano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Attenzione perchè ci sono altri leak in giro.. e si tratterebbe di roba ENORME, più grossa della Barriera...



Muoiono tutti e Varys diventa re dei sette regni?


----------



## Kayl (5 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Muoiono tutti e Varys diventa re dei sette regni?



PEGGIO.
Ho visto spoiler dalla quarta alla sesta, i leak (video e immagini) del quarto confermano delle informazioni presenti in questi spoiler. Se va veramente così, è la volta che si vomita malissimo in tutto il globo.


----------



## Sir Yussen (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma il nuovo episodio tecnicamente esce adesso?? Sto su NowTV e non riesco a trovare lo stream live del 4


----------



## BB7 (6 Maggio 2019)

Raga ma perchè invece che guardarlo in stream (qualità pessima) a orari improbabili non lo scaricate? Trovate gli episodi disponibili in 720p dopo neanche 1 ora in qualsiasi sito di Warez. In questo momento c'è già la 8x04 su Warez-bb


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Maggio 2019)

8x04



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Innanzitutto mi dispiace per la morte di Missandei, ho sempre sperato in un finale felice per lei. Per il resto, come la seconda fu una puntata di preparazione alla guerra contro il NK nella 8x03, anche la quarta puntata non e' servita altro che a "prepararci" all'imminente guerra per il trono che ci sara' nella 8x05 ( tra l'altro considerate che il regista del prossimo episodio è lo stesso che ha diretto la Battaglia dei ******** e la Battaglia di Grande Inverno).

Comunque per quanto mi riguarda, si sta procedendo verso una Daenerys che nella guerra dara' sfoggio di tutta la sua collera e ad una sua inevitabile e successiva morte per mano del personaggio da sempre buono, ossia Jon e verso la morte di Cersei per mano di Jamie. Vediamo se invece mi smentiscono e mi stupiscono.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2019)

Per chi rimpiangeva il NK 
come vedete c'è chi è mooooolto peggiooooooo



Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> 8x04
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Addirittura dici che Daenerys la uccide Jon in persona?? Penso anche io che lei morirà però mi auguro una morte eroica... ora come ora le forze di Dany sono nettamente in svantaggio, per ribaltare la situazione ci sarebbe bisogno di tutte le forze del Nord inclusi i bruti (che però sembrano fuori gioco) e magari di Yara Greyjoy...



Mi ha un po' deluso la sigla iniziale, speravo si evolvesse come nelle serie precedenti e che mostrassero almeno Dragonstone. Tanto ormai chissenefrega di Last Hearth.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E mi ha deluso, ancora una volta, Bran... prima fa tutto il casino rivelando a Jon le sue origini e quando è Jon ad avere il peso di doverne parlare con Sansa e Arya, lui se ne tira fuori: "Ah è tua la scelta"


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Addirittura dici che Daenerys la uccide Jon in persona?? Penso anche io che lei morirà però mi auguro una morte eroica... ora come ora le forze di Dany sono nettamente in svantaggio, per ribaltare la situazione ci sarebbe bisogno di tutte le forze del Nord inclusi i bruti (che però sembrano fuori gioco) e magari di Yara Greyjoy...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sicurissimo no, pero' ora come ora mi sto convincendo sempre di piu' che ci sara' un qualche colpo di scena tra Daenerys e Jon...

Riguardo all'imminente guerra si, avranno bisogno di tutte le forze del Nord, dei Greyjoy e soprattutto dovranno trovare un modo per mettere fuori gioco tutte le balestre, al momento armi over power...


----------



## juventino (6 Maggio 2019)

Guardando quest’episodio non ho potuto fare a meno che provare amarezza per il fatto che sarebbe bastato fare due ultime stagioni piene per gestire in modo degno molti personaggi e situazioni. E invece no, 13 episodi in cui tutto accade alla velocità della luce e senza cura. Ho una paura immensa per come gestiranno il gran finale.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma solo io noto la tazza di caffè dello Starkbucks al minuto 16,34? 
Che roba è?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2019)

A me sta puntata è piaciuta un sacco devo dire. L'unica puntata cazzuta di questa stagione. L'inizio non è dei migliori, solite coppiette fanservice, poi però si entra nel vivo della storia. 

Se riescono a chiudermi decentemente la storia di Cersei vs Dany posso anche accettare mio malgrado lo stupro del Night King e della pagliacciata che è stata fatta nelle prime 3 puntate.

Sono ancora in tempo per salvare il salvabile


----------



## BB7 (6 Maggio 2019)

La logica in questa serie è definitivamente andata a quel paese. 

Le prime due cose che mi vengono in mente:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



1 - Questa sopra il drago in VOLO non riesce a vedere le barche nemiche ed è lì che se la ride come se fosse in gita

2 - Quanto è ridicola la scena finale? Il senso di avere due consiglieri che si parlano è quello di evitare che le armate si scontrino ma qui sono praticamente ATTACCATE l'una all'altra. Pure il drago è più vicino (e a terra) rispetto all'altro già morto hahaha. Scena di un ridicolo assurdo e tutto perchè? Per far vedere a tutti che Missandei muore. Ma se Cersei è così cattiva cosa aspetta ad attaccare direttamente tutti? Battaglia finita in due secondi visto che quelli sono in 10 scappati di casa. 

3- Di tutte le scenette tra Jon e family sui segreti ecc.. non voglio nemmeno parlarne



Rettifico non chiamerò più la serie Lost 2.0 ma Gossip Thrones


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> La logica in questa serie è definitivamente andata a quel paese.
> 
> Le prime due cose che mi vengono in mente:
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In teoria ci sarebbe quella specie di catena montuosa che ostruisce la visuale, poi ci può stare che Dany si faccia i cavoli suoi, convinta di aver la vittoria in tasca.

Un po' come la gente che cammina guardando il cellulare e si schianta contro il palo davanti tipo. 


Se bastasse avere consiglieri per evitare le guerre non sarebbe mai scoppiato un conflitto nella storia umana. La trovo un'argomentazione debole onestamente, è ovvio che è tutta una questione di forma. Cersei vuole fare in modo che il popolo veda Dany in un certo modo e il suo piano alla fine è riuscito. 

Sulla roba della famigliola e gossip pienamente d'accordo invece...


----------



## BB7 (6 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Pensaci un attimo, se c'è una catena montuosa che copre la visuale, secondo te quelli sulla barca riescono a vedere il drago? E' semplice logica, chi sta più in alto vede più in lontananza e penso proprio che la vedi arrivare una flotta. Davvero anche io cerco qualche volta di spegnere il cervello e lasciar passare alcune cose (come la tazza della Starbucks) ma mi viene difficile quando so che la motivazione dietro ste scene è l'incompetenza degli scrittori e un altro modo furbo per risparmiare sul budget. (Drago e Lupo in meno)

Sul secondo punto non c'entra il fatto dei consiglieri ma di questi che stanno tutti a mezzo metro. Anche qui quello che da fastidio è che i geni che hanno scritto sta roba hanno pensato solo a come rendere "cool" la morte di Missandei lasciando stare ogni logica.


----------



## markjordan (6 Maggio 2019)

balestre simili sono incaricabili ma vabbe'
non possono essere puntate su prede in movimento ma vabbe'
non potevano non vedere l'agguato ma vabbe'

ma perche' dany non ha aggirato il fianco e bruciato le navi ? bah


----------



## Ema2000 (6 Maggio 2019)

Concordo sulle incongruenze, comunque la serie continua a restare bella,
è fantasy non comprendo tutta questa ricerca del plausibile,
che poi anche nella realtà spesso accadono errori madornali anche in situazioni molto delicate.


----------



## mabadi (6 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma solo io noto la tazza di caffè dello Starkbucks al minuto 16,34?
> Che roba è?



non l'ho notata. Ma quindi è confermata l'ambientazione nel futuro rispetto alla nostra epoca


----------



## Kayl (6 Maggio 2019)

Si è vero c’è il bicchiere della Starbucks con tanto di coperchio di plastica. Veramente imbarazzante.


----------



## sbrodola (6 Maggio 2019)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La scrittura continua a far ridere. Scena finale: 50 soldati, la regina, il primo cavaliere che è anche il fratello che odi, Varys, tutti a 50 metri. Poco dietro l'ultimo drago. Hai le mura piene di mega balestre con le quali hai appena ucciso il penultimo drago facilmente. 
Praticamente puoi vincere la guerra easy, ma no, tagli la testa all'unica prigioniera (sembra) che si è fatta catturare in mare e lasci andare via tutti. Fila tutto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2019)

Pensavo alla storia del bicchiere, mi chiedo se magari non sia voluta la cosa e starbucks non abbia pagato per la trollata.

Su internet stan spuntando articoli ovunque


----------



## Kayl (6 Maggio 2019)

La spiegazione del duo ritardato alla scena più ridicola è “si era dimenticata della flotta di Euron”, potrei vomitare.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Maggio 2019)

Niente, il capitolo non-morti sembra davvero chiuso.

Lasciata alle spalle la bizzarra gestione del NK lungo le stagioni, in parte ho trovato gradevole la puntata; nessuno può davvero sapere come finirà. 
Male invece ...

...l infinito passaggio dell info su Jon Snow! Mabbasta!

1 bran 
2 sam
3 da Sam a jon 
4 da Jon a daenerys 
5 da Jon alle sorelle
6 dalle sorelle ai consiglieri
To be continued...

Concettualmente è un'idea brutta. 

Non trovo positivo inoltre che le puntate siano così "a blocchi", o è accoppiamenti/preparazione o è lotta senza quartiere.
Bene infatti l agguato alla flotta e ai draghi (chiudo un occhio sulla dinamica, come discusso da voi)


----------



## kekkopot (6 Maggio 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> La logica in questa serie è definitivamente andata a quel paese.
> 
> Le prime due cose che mi vengono in mente:
> 
> ...



Quoto... l'ultima scena è veramente ridicola. Ho pensato la stessa cosa anche io. Poteva finire tutto lì volendo


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2019)

Allora dividiamo le cose in due parti

Cosa mi è piaciuto:

-I dialoghi tra Tyrion e Varys. Bellissimi, degni di quelli delle prime stagioni, probabilmente il punto più alto della puntata.
-Il rifiuto di Arya a Gendry. Se avesse detto di sì mi sarei alzato e me ne sarei andato (semi-cit.)
-Sansa è probabilmente finora il miglior personaggio della stagione.

Cosa non mi è piaciuto:

-La morte di Raeghal è semplicemente ridicola, per i motivi che sono già stati detti (ed il fatto che loro stessi dicano "Dany si era dimenticata della flotta di ferro" è ancora più grave).
-Quel poveraccio di Ghost. Mi può anche andare bene che Jon lo "affidi" a Tormund, ma cavolo è stato con te dalla prima puntata, dall'inizio, ti ha salvato il popò ventordici volte, dagliela una carezza!
-Per me non era essenziale che Brienne e Jaimie scopassero, a maggior ragione per quel che è successo poco dopo (la partenza di Jaimie).
-La parte iniziale che vabbè, ci può stare che si festeggi ed è anche giusto, ma forse un tantino lunga...

P.S. Daenerys finirà MALISSIMO.


----------



## BB7 (6 Maggio 2019)

La parte di Ghost io l’ho vista come un’altra delle tante furbate per risparmiare sul budget (non solo il mandarlo via ma anche il fatto che Jon non interagisce in quanto più difficile da animare)


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma veramente D&D hanno detto che si sono tutti dimenticati di Euron? 
Tra l'altro Dragonstone è ad un tiro di schioppo da King's Landing, come fanno a dimenticarsi che c'è una flotta fuori dalla porta di casa?
Il bello è che sti due vengono considerati dei geni assoluti dalle masse....


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma veramente D&D hanno detto che si sono tutti dimenticati di Euron?
> Tra l'altro Dragonstone è ad un tiro di schioppo da King's Landing, come fanno a dimenticarsi che c'è una flotta fuori dalla porta di casa?
> Il bello è che sti due vengono considerati dei geni assoluti dalle masse....



E la cosa più incredibile è che Varys menziona la flotta di ferro quando preparano il piano d'attacco!


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2019)




----------



## BB7 (6 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Capolavoro.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Maggio 2019)

dopo l'ultimo episodio il finale mi sembra scontato..., "tra i due litiganti il terzo gode'"


----------



## kekkopot (6 Maggio 2019)

Come rovinare 7 stagioni gloriose in 5 puntate...


----------



## Schism75 (7 Maggio 2019)

Post assedio che è identico a quanto accade dopo il fosso di helm. Poi inizia l’ultima parte della guerra dell’anello, con la bocca di Sauron che esce a parlare. A come dite, non era la bocca di Sauron?


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me sta puntata è piaciuta un sacco devo dire. L'unica puntata cazzuta di questa stagione. L'inizio non è dei migliori, solite coppiette fanservice, poi però si entra nel vivo della storia.
> 
> Se riescono a chiudermi decentemente la storia di Cersei vs Dany posso anche accettare mio malgrado lo stupro del Night King e della pagliacciata che è stata fatta nelle prime 3 puntate.
> 
> Sono ancora in tempo per salvare il salvabile


Per me non è più recuperabile (ad alti livelli. Resta comunque una bella serie eh); il danno è fatto.
Un'altra cosa che mi è venuta in mente dopo la scanzonata, epica, barriera di ghiaccio: 
- hanno dedicato puntate su puntate solamente per far sì che chi sapesse dei morti (Jon Snow per esempio) mettesse gli altri a conoscenza dei fatti (con la missione per catturare uno scheletro, intese per organizzare l'incontro con Cersei, piani sul da farsi).

C'è proprio una sproporzione tra quanto preparato (tutte le 7 stagioni, e per giunta con la questione NK SEMPRE E COMUNQUE PRIMARIA, CENTRALE) e la chiusura del cerchio (sostanzialmente la 8x03).

Tra l'altro il NK personalmente lo trovo un buon villain, carico di mistero, e potente in modo coerente col personaggio. Conclusa così la serie TV mi sembra addirittura tagliata. 



Hellscream ha scritto:


> -I dialoghi tra Tyrion e Varys. Bellissimi, degni di quelli delle prime stagioni, probabilmente il punto più alto della puntata


A mio parere il meglio di queste 4 puntate. Perchè? Perchè effettivamente la discussione è sensata, e quindi intrigante. Uccisa Cersei, non è semplice stabilire chi deve essere il sovrano. Le dinamiche "politiche" (apprezzamento o no del popolo) e la personalità dei due candidati rende la vicenda interessante.



Hellscream ha scritto:


>


Wow. Non capivo se fosse uno scherzo o la realtà...pazzesco! Com'è possibile a questi livelli?


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Maggio 2019)

E ancora:
- il NK e i non-morti rappresentavano l'evento epocale, apocalittico per il mondo del Trono di Spade. La loro vittoria avrebbe significato la fine del genere umano (!!!).

1) com'è possibile fare una festicciuola, ed è tutto passato? Cioè in questa 8x04 si assiste alla bellezza di ZERO DIALOGHI sul NK! L'unico è di tipo comico tra Arya e il mastino

2) com'è possibile che alla notizia (che dovrebbe sconvolgere il mondo intero) Cersei non batte ciglio? Della serie:
- mio regina, l'esercito dei non-morti è stato distrutto
- Cersei: "Apperò! Bene, bene fa piacere...ma comunque...preparetevi che dobbiamo far fuori la z0ccola" 


E' la serie stessa che mi porta a considerare l'esercito dei non-morti e il NK come una gang di scapestrati, relegati a mero fastidio per gli adulti che c'hanno da fare le cose da adulti (chi siederà sul trono)


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pensavo alla storia del bicchiere, mi chiedo se magari non sia voluta la cosa e starbucks non abbia pagato per la trollata.
> 
> Su internet stan spuntando articoli ovunque



È molto probabile.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

Sono curioso sul ruolo di Tyrion e Varys in queste ultime puntate.
Tyrion crede ancora in Dany nonostante tutto, per cui è da vedere se Varys ucciderà Dany, oppure se sarà Tyrion a far fuori Varys, o magari entrambe le cose.



Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> E ancora:
> - il NK e i non-morti rappresentavano l'evento epocale, apocalittico per il mondo del Trono di Spade. La loro vittoria avrebbe significato la fine del genere umano (!!!).
> 
> 1) com'è possibile fare una festicciuola, ed è tutto passato? Cioè in questa 8x04 si assiste alla bellezza di ZERO DIALOGHI sul NK! L'unico è di tipo comico tra Arya e il mastino
> ...



come vi siete fissati su questo NK (inventato dalla serie stessa)
l'obiettivo dei non-morti era sterminare tutti i vivi
l'obiettivo dei vivi era sterminare i non-morti
poteva finire in uno di questi due modi, non c'è altro mistero o approfondimento necessario
questi ultimi episodi andranno a dimostrare che, come da inizio serie, la mente malata o l'odio delle persone sono più pericolose rispetto all'affrontare creature prive di anima, o della morte stessa.


----------



## Zanc9 (7 Maggio 2019)

Premetto mezza cosa sulla 03x8: a me la puntata è piaciuta MA sarebbe dovuta essere l'ultima puntata della serie. Hanno proprio sbagliato le priorità, prima doveva essere risolta la questione cersei e trono e pooooi poteva anche finire così. 
Accetto volentieri che il NK sia immune al fuoco (si vede più volte che si spegne al suo cammino) ma NON AL FUOCO DI DRAGO SANTO DIO. Il fuoco di drago è MAGICO non è fuoco normale (viene ripetuto più volte) ed è infatti l'unica cosa in grado di abbattere la Barriera (anch'essa magica).

Sull'ultima puntata...stenderei un velo pietoso...gli invincibili draghi con cui Aegon il conquistatore ha conquistato i 7 regni, bruciato harrenal ecc e adesso con una normalissima ballista dopata giroscopica a ricarica automatica diventano più vulnerabili di un cavallo. Missandei l'unica che viene raccattata dalla flotta di ferro in mezzo al mare quando tutti gli altri A NUOTO fuggono e arrivano a roccia del drago (e poi la flotta dove va?? era lì a due passi!).

Sarà che ho letto i libri (e non voglio tirarmela o fare il superiore) ma si vede proprio che i due sceneggiatori non hanno la capacità di gestire un mondo ed una trama così complessa. Sarà pure un fantasy, come dice qualcuno, ma fino alla quarta stagione era un fantasy credibile, sensato, coerente, sconvolgente in maniera credibile. Non che cecchinano un drago in volo da una ballista su una barca e raccattano UN SOLO ostaggio e nessuno si era accorto della flotta...dai


----------



## Zanc9 (7 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> PEGGIO.
> Ho visto spoiler dalla quarta alla sesta, i leak (video e immagini) del quarto confermano delle informazioni presenti in questi spoiler. Se va veramente così, è la volta che si vomita malissimo in tutto il globo.



Posso sapere dove hai visto questi spoiler? Anche per messaggio privato


----------



## juventino (7 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Game of Thrones meritava showrunners di ben altro livello. D&D sono due mediocri sceneggiatori (finita la pappa pronta di Martin questo aspetto è emerso subito) e opportunisti che appena hanno avuto un nuovo contratto con la Disney per Star Wars hanno pensato bene di liquidare il più in fretta possibile lo show. Questa è la triste realtà.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Maggio 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Premetto mezza cosa sulla 03x8: a me la puntata è piaciuta MA sarebbe dovuta essere l'ultima puntata della serie. Hanno proprio sbagliato le priorità, prima doveva essere risolta la questione cersei e trono e pooooi poteva anche finire così.
> Accetto volentieri che il NK sia immune al fuoco (si vede più volte che si spegne al suo cammino) ma NON AL FUOCO DI DRAGO SANTO DIO. Il fuoco di drago è MAGICO non è fuoco normale (viene ripetuto più volte) ed è infatti l'unica cosa in grado di abbattere la Barriera (anch'essa magica).
> 
> Sull'ultima puntata...stenderei un velo pietoso...gli invincibili draghi con cui Aegon il conquistatore ha conquistato i 7 regni, bruciato harrenal ecc e adesso con una normalissima ballista dopata giroscopica a ricarica automatica diventano più vulnerabili di un cavallo. Missandei l'unica che viene raccattata dalla flotta di ferro in mezzo al mare quando tutti gli altri A NUOTO fuggono e arrivano a roccia del drago (e poi la flotta dove va?? era lì a due passi!).
> ...


Ma quale superiore, anzi! Grazie per il commento, ai fini della discussione è prezioso il contributo di chi ha letto i libri. Confermi i dubbi che hanno chi ha solo visto la serie. 

Se hai notato altri errori puoi scriverli? 

E invece, alla luce di queste 4 puntate, cosa trovi gradevole, nonostante tutto?


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono curioso sul ruolo di Tyrion e Varys in queste ultime puntate.
> Tyrion crede ancora in Dany nonostante tutto, per cui è da vedere se Varys ucciderà Dany, oppure se sarà Tyrion a far fuori Varys, o magari entrambe le cose.
> 
> 
> ...


Roten ora non dicevo della mancanza di intrecci avendo di fronte un esercito semplicemente da battere, ma del fatto che non ho mai visto una serie puntare a una direzione, per poi chiudere in fretta e pure in anticipo. Per me avevano delle scadenze per una questione di soldi e hanno avuto poco tempo di lavorare alla sceneggiatura.

Succede che si ottengano risultati scadenti alla sceneggiatura. È successo ad esempio con i film DC, e in particolare con la Justice League.

Hanno budget elevati, ma poco tempo. E non diamo per così certo che chi sta alla sceneggiatura SIA UN PORTENTO/TALENTO. E se gli sceneggiatori non siano effettivamente così bravi?


----------



## Butcher (7 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi io non ce la faccio, mi dispiace, mi sento preso in giro



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



come fa bronn ad entrare a Winterfell senza essere visto da nessuno?
Come catturano Missandei? Perché lei? Come sapevano fosse importante? Quanto tempo passa tra tutti questi eventi? Perché la ritengono così importante? Chi gliel'ha detto? 
Come fa Dany a non vedere le navi nascoste seppur si trova altissima in cielo? Come fanno le navi a vedere dany se sono nascoste dietro una catena rocciosa? Come fanno a colpire i draghi da così nascosti?
Perché Cersei non ammazza tutti quando se li trova d'avanti le mura del castello? Perché vanno in 4 gatti pur sapendo di poter morire male?


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Maggio 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io non ce la faccio, mi dispiace, mi sento preso in giro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sospensione dell'incredulita', sospensione dell incredulità in grandi dosi 

"La sospensione dell'incredulità, o sospensione del dubbio (suspension of disbelief in inglese), è un particolare carattere semiotico che consiste nella volontà, da parte del lettore o dello spettatore, di sospendere le proprie facoltà critiche allo scopo di ignorare le incongruenze secondarie e godere di un'opera di fantasia. "


----------



## Zanc9 (7 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ma quale superiore, anzi! Grazie per il commento, ai fini della discussione è prezioso il contributo di chi ha letto i libri. Confermi i dubbi che hanno chi ha solo visto la serie.
> 
> Se hai notato altri errori puoi scriverli?
> 
> E invece, alla luce di queste 4 puntate, cosa trovi gradevole, nonostante tutto?



Ci sarebbero talmente tante cose che bisognerebbe aprire una discussione apposta. In generale fino alla quarta stagione gli avvenimenti seguono le trame del libro (qualcuno ci arriva più tardi, come Arya) da lì in poi si capisce che gli sceneggiatori si sono seduti ad un tavolo e hanno detto ".....e mo?"
Martin è un genio, ha creato un mondo talmente complesso da essere difficilmente descritto persino da lui. 
Molti personaggi e situazioni sono state risolte veramente ad cazzum probabilmente perchè non sapevano che fargli fare più avanti (vedi barristan selmy o roose bolton) e quasi tutte le morti sono diventate molto più insignificanti. Basti pensare a cosa succede quando muore Ned e il peso che hanno invece le morti della 5 6 7 stagione. 
La cosa più eclatante sono gli spostamenti, nella prima stagione impiegano 4 puntate da grande inverno ad approdo del re, sono circa 2 mesi di viaggio a cavallo, mentre nella settima stagione vediamo in 10 minuti gendry che si fa 4 giorni di cammino fino alla barriera manda un corvo a roccia del drago (!!!!) e dany torna coi draghi a salvare tutti.
E' diventato una serie tv, non è più un romanzo verosimile, nei libri in una battaglia come quella della 03x8 sarebbero morti la metà dei protagonisti, perchè è verosimile.


----------



## Zanc9 (7 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ma quale superiore, anzi! Grazie per il commento, ai fini della discussione è prezioso il contributo di chi ha letto i libri. Confermi i dubbi che hanno chi ha solo visto la serie.
> 
> Se hai notato altri errori puoi scriverli?
> 
> E invece, alla luce di queste 4 puntate, cosa trovi gradevole, nonostante tutto?



Su queste 4 puntate ripeto, la fine del NK secondo me è fighissima, ma il trono di spade è "le cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco" il nemico principale è il NK non Cersei, dovevano invertire le due cose. Del resto i personaggi rimango caratterizzati molto bene, sono coerenti e questo mi piace molto. Anche se alcune scelte sono proprio stupide. 

Secondo voi: a Grande Inverno ci sono 20.000 soldati, Tyrion e Varis (che sono i due più grossi strateghi/furbacchioni dei 7 regni) e NESSUNO si accorge mandare i deboli in una CRIPTA PIENA DI MORTI è una cavolata quando il tuo nemico è un tizio che RESUSCITA I MORTI?
Ecco una roba del genere nel libro non sarebbe mai successa


----------



## Hellscream (7 Maggio 2019)

sigh...


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Maggio 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbero talmente tante cose che bisognerebbe aprire una discussione apposta. In generale fino alla quarta stagione gli avvenimenti seguono le trame del libro (qualcuno ci arriva più tardi, come Arya) da lì in poi si capisce che gli sceneggiatori si sono seduti ad un tavolo e hanno detto ".....e mo?"
> Martin è un genio, ha creato un mondo talmente complesso da essere difficilmente descritto persino da lui.
> Molti personaggi e situazioni sono state risolte veramente ad cazzum probabilmente perchè non sapevano che fargli fare più avanti (vedi barristan selmy o roose bolton) e quasi tutte le morti sono diventate molto più insignificanti. Basti pensare a cosa succede quando muore Ned e il peso che hanno invece le morti della 5 6 7 stagione.
> La cosa più eclatante sono gli spostamenti, nella prima stagione impiegano 4 puntate da grande inverno ad approdo del re, sono circa 2 mesi di viaggio a cavallo, mentre nella settima stagione vediamo in 10 minuti gendry che si fa 4 giorni di cammino fino alla barriera manda un corvo a roccia del drago (!!!!) e dany torna coi draghi a salvare tutti.
> *E' diventato una serie tv, non è più un romanzo verosimile**, *nei libri in una battaglia come quella della 03x8 sarebbero morti la metà dei protagonisti, perchè è verosimile.


Chiarissimo grazie. 
Sostanzialmente confermi che il luogo comune è effettivo. 

La frase in grassetto credo riassuma in toto Game of thrones. 


Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Su queste 4 puntate ripeto, la fine del NK secondo me è fighissima, ma il trono di spade è "le cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco" il nemico principale è il NK non Cersei, dovevano invertire le due cose. Del resto i personaggi rimango caratterizzati molto bene, sono coerenti e questo mi piace molto. Anche se alcune scelte sono proprio stupide.
> 
> Secondo voi: a Grande Inverno ci sono 20.000 soldati, Tyrion e Varis (che sono i due più grossi strateghi/furbacchioni dei 7 regni) e NESSUNO si accorge mandare i deboli in una CRIPTA PIENA DI MORTI è una cavolata quando il tuo nemico è un tizio che RESUSCITA I MORTI?
> Ecco una roba del genere nel libro non sarebbe mai successa


Ah quindi anche nei libri l antagonista principale è il NK.

Sì le dinamiche a volte sono assurde/bizzarre/poco logiche


----------



## Hellscream (7 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Chiarissimo grazie.
> Sostanzialmente confermi che il luogo comune è effettivo.
> 
> La frase in grassetto credo riassuma in toto Game of thrones.
> ...



Il NK nei libri non esiste.


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il NK nei libri non esiste.


Mettetevi d'accordo XD

Il titolo cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco è dunque solo metaforico?


----------



## BB7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mettetevi d'accordo XD
> 
> Il titolo cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco è dunque solo metaforico?



La minaccia principale rimangono gli Estranei semplicemente non c'è la figura del Night King (può essere che verrà presentata dopo o magari è stata una scusa di D&D per farli fuori tutti ammazzandone uno)


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Maggio 2019)

BB7 ha scritto:


> La minaccia principale rimangono gli Estranei semplicemente non c'è la figura del Night King (può essere che verrà presentata dopo o magari è stata una scusa di D&D per farli fuori tutti ammazzandone uno)


Ah perfetto, grazie.

Ora che mi dite questo, su due piedi, mi verrebbe da dire che il NK è determinante solamente ai fini degli Estranei stessi, ad esempio:
- è il NK che "crea" altri Estranei con il suo volere/potere. Senza il NK non ci sarebbe un drago convertito con il fuoco azzurro. 
- è il NK che guida la ciurma di Estranei
- è il NK che sa di Bran
- è il NK che pianifica l'annientamento del genere umano

Se invece pensiamo all'intera serie, la sua presenza è superflua. Si tratta semplicemente di far vincere gli umani sugli Estranei (con o senza NK) e poi bagarre per il trono tra gli umani


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

'Cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco' per me è un mega spoiler sulle origini di Jon Snow aldilà dell'importanza degli Estranei


----------



## Zanc9 (8 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mettetevi d'accordo XD
> 
> Il titolo cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco è dunque solo metaforico?



Il titolo dell'opera per intero è "le cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco", "A Game of Thrones" è il titolo del primo libro equivalente alla prima stagione. Se vuoi capire meglio come sono suddivisi ti consiglio wikipedia 



Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il NK nei libri non esiste.



Sì hai ragione, tendo a fare un po di confusione dopo tanti anni. Quello che volevo dire è che nonostante nei libri ancora sia molto lontana la battaglia con gli estranei, si capisce che il vero centro della trama è la lunga notte e l'arrivo "dell'inverno" (metafora degli estranei). Quindi sarebbe stato più opportuno risolvere la questione Cersei fino alla puntata 3 e chiudere la serie con la battaglia di Grande Inverno.

PS: ci sono un migliaio di speculazioni sugli estranei e chi siano veramente, alcuni pensano siano addirittura antichi alleati degli Stark


----------



## Zanc9 (8 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 'Cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco' per me è un mega spoiler sulle origini di Jon Snow aldilà dell'importanza degli Estranei



Non è detto, i libri sono fermi a quando Jhon viene pugnalato (senza sapere se poi resucista) e ci sono solo teorie su chi sia la vera madre. Magari nei libri muore e scopriamo che non era un protagonista. E' facile che sia un riferimento al Signore della Luce e agli estranei o solo un nome messo lì perchè fa figo


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Non è detto, i libri sono fermi a quando Jhon viene pugnalato (senza sapere se poi resucista) e ci sono solo teorie su chi sia la vera madre. Magari nei libri muore e scopriamo che non era un protagonista. E' facile che sia un riferimento al Signore della Luce e agli estranei o solo un nome messo lì perchè fa figo



E' già stato confermato che deve tornare in vita anche nei libri. Comunque, ho letto i libri, una volta che sai chi è la madre di Jon e te li rileggi da capo, li trovi i riferimenti. Il titolo si riferisce agli Stark (Ghiaccio, come la spada di Ned Stark) e ai Targaryen (Fuoco), quindi la riconduzione a Jon Snow che unifica le due cose è facile.


----------



## Zanc9 (8 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *E' già stato confermato* che deve tornare in vita anche nei libri. Comunque, ho letto i libri, una volta che sai chi è la madre di Jon e te li rileggi da capo, li trovi i riferimenti. Il titolo si riferisce agli Stark (Ghiaccio, come la spada di Ned Stark) e ai Targaryen (Fuoco), quindi la riconduzione a Jon Snow che unifica le due cose è facile.



E' stato confermato? Non lo sapevo. E' probabile che tu abbia ragione, lo scopriremo solo quando pubblicherà i libri


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> E' stato confermato? Non lo sapevo. E' probabile che tu abbia ragione, lo scopriremo solo quando pubblicherà i libri



Se mai li pubblicherà... sì, 'è risaputo' che JS dovrà risorgere nei libri, anche se ci sono teorie diverse su come lo farà... nella serie avviene per un incantesimo del Signore della Luce attraverso Melisandre, nei libri si ipotizza che si risvegli mentre stanno bruciando il suo corpo, perché sembra che il 'prescelto' debba risorgere dal 'fuoco' (tra l'altro dopo essere morto nel 'ghiaccio'), ma vedremo


----------



## Victorss (8 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Eh niente nella scorsa puntata avevo detto che mi aveva fatto schifo come era stata gestita la battaglia, una sequela di ignorantate una dietro l'altra ma avevo salvato almeno il finale di puntata. Molto bello.
Questa puntata segna decisamente lo sprofondare della serie nella mediocrità più totale, un accozzaglia di colpi di scena non-sense assolutamente incoerenti con quello che è l'essenza stessa dell'opera di Martin.
Uno schifo, mi piange il cuore.


----------



## Kayl (9 Maggio 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> E' stato confermato? Non lo sapevo. E' probabile che tu abbia ragione, lo scopriremo solo quando pubblicherà i libri



è una cosa risaputa anche perché quando hanno proposto a Martin di fare una serie tv dai suoi libri, lui prima ha chiesto di indovinare chi fosse la madre di Jon Snow e quando risposero Lyanna Stark fu soddisfatto dicendo che evidentemente avevano letto bene cosa aveva pubblicato.

Per quanto riguarda i libri, infatti


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Jon è morto solo nel fisico, la sua anima è dentro Spettro (se non erro a inizio del medesimo libro spiegarono che un metamorfo, Jon lo è nei libri, quando muore può portare la sua anima nell'animale in cui è solito entrare e più tempo passa e più la coscienza dell'uomo svanisce e resta solo l'istinto dell'animale). Jon più volte "sogna" di essere dentro Spettro infatti.
Melisandre nello stesso libro quando cerca di scoprire le condizioni di Stannis e chiede una visione di Azor Ahai, le fiamme sussurrano "Jon Snow", vede "pugnali nel buio" (le lame dei guardiani che lo tradiscono uccidendolo) e vede Jon Snow prima uomo, POI LUPO e poi di nuovo uomo. E poi dice tra sé e sé "Ho pregato di avere una visione di Azor Ahai e R'hllor mi mostra solo Snow".
Quindi è chiaro che Jon ora è dentro Spettro e poi, quando Melisandre presumibilmente, lo riporterà in vita, il suo spirito tornerà nel suo corpo, resuscitando come il Principe che fu Promesso.
A riprova di questo le parole di Martin che ha sempre detto che le sue profezie si avverano ma in modi inattesi, come quel lord cui era stato predetto sarebbe morto ai piedi di un castello e si tenne a migliaia di leghe da qualsiasi castello per tutta la sua vita e morì ai piedi dell'ingresso di una locanda sulla cui insegna c'era un castello. La "morte" di Jon ha tutti i requisiti della nascita del Principe (rinato "tra il fumo e il sale" "quando la stella rossa sanguinerà"), poiché la sua ferita inspiegabilmente fuma quando viene pugnalato a morte, le lacrime (salate) di Bowen Marsh che ricadono su di lui e tutto ciò quando il mantello di Ser Patrek, che indossa un mantello con delle stelle, viene ricoperto di sangue quando questi viene ucciso, da qui la stella che sanguina. Aggiungi a tutto questo che il Principe che fu Promesso si sa per certo che provenga dalla stirpe di Aerys II e Rhaella visto che il fantasma di cuore alto, che non può mentire, ha detto così e Jon discende da Rhaegar, figlio dei suddetti.


----------



## Butcher (10 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> è una cosa risaputa anche perché quando hanno proposto a Martin di fare una serie tv dai suoi libri, lui prima ha chiesto di indovinare chi fosse la madre di Jon Snow e quando risposero Lyanna Stark fu soddisfatto dicendo che evidentemente avevano letto bene cosa aveva pubblicato.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i libri, infatti
> 
> ...



Visto che sei informato:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



a chi si riferisce la strega quando dice "Ho sognato una fanciulla a una festa con serpenti nei capelli, e veleno che le gocciolava dai denti. E dopo ho sognato di nuovo quella fanciulla, intenta a uccidere un gigante selvaggio in una fortezza fatta di neve."


----------



## Zanc9 (10 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> è una cosa risaputa anche perché quando hanno proposto a Martin di fare una serie tv dai suoi libri, lui prima ha chiesto di indovinare chi fosse la madre di Jon Snow e quando risposero Lyanna Stark fu soddisfatto dicendo che evidentemente avevano letto bene cosa aveva pubblicato.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i libri, infatti
> 
> ...



Si mi ricordo i passaggi, ho letto i libri. Semplicemente non sapevo fosse stato confermato da Martin in persona.


----------



## Kayl (12 Maggio 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Visto che sei informato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sansa al matrimonio di Joffrey, le ametiste nere velenose erano in una retina per capelli, diversamente dalla collana della serie televisiva. Poi a Nido d'Aquila sempre Sansa rompe la bambola di Robert nel suo castello di neve.


----------



## Butcher (12 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa al matrimonio di Joffrey, le ametiste nere velenose erano in una retina per capelli, diversamente dalla collana della serie televisiva. Poi a Nido d'Aquila sempre Sansa rompe la bambola di Robert nel suo castello di neve.



Giustissimo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Maggio 2019)

Mi aspetto molto dalla puntata che uscira' questa notte, vediamo...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Maggio 2019)

Perchè mettete sptto spoiler? Avevo letto che qui si spoilerava e chi entra ne è consapevole! Per io no spoiler c è l altro topic! Ma soprattutto.. da mobile non mi fa aprire gli spoiler


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ok, abbiamo deciso di separare la discussione in due: episodi in inglese e in italiano.
> 
> Chi la segue in italiano ovviamente dovrà stare alla larga da questo topic, gli altri possono postare liberamente qui senza il tag spoiler.
> Il tag spoiler è sempre richiesto per anticipazioni sui futuri episodi o leak, ma quando commentate l'episodio nuovo fatelo pure liberamente.*
> ...



.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Maggio 2019)

Secondo voi Daenerys creperà stasera?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Secondo voi Daenerys creperà stasera?



Sì


----------



## BB7 (12 Maggio 2019)

Secondo me nell'ultimo episodio muoiono Dan, Cersei e forse anche Jon. Alla fine sul trono sale Bran


----------



## Hellscream (12 Maggio 2019)

Proviamo ad azzardare un totomorto per la 8x05 allora? Secondo me:

Mastino
Montagna
Euron
Varys
Qyburn
Cersei

Questi sono quelli che credo sicuri, ho il dubbio su Daenerys e Jaimie...


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

mi sento come se vedessi due genitori crescere un bambino in modo perfetto e poi quando è il momento di aiutarlo a imparare ad andare in bici senza rotelle, lasciano andare il portapacchi posteriore della bicicletta quando il bambino sta per attraversare la tangenziale fuori dalle strisce all’ora di punta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Maggio 2019)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Come previsto, dopo il re folle, ecco la regina folle... E nell'ultima puntata credo proprio la saluteremo, per mano di Jon?

Ah comunque D&D hanno fatto dire a Jaime questo: "Non mi é mai importato degli innocenti". Jaime Lannister, l'uomo che ha sacrificato il suo onore e ha accettato di vivere con lo sdegno e l'odio della gente per salvare milioni di vite...


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Maggio 2019)

Capitolo fantastico!


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

Ha più trama il gioco del Milan...


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ha più trama il gioco del Milan...



Onestamente cosa ti aspettavi?


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Onestamente cosa ti aspettavi?



Onestamente? Lo schifo, ma ogni volta fanno anche peggio.


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2019)

Non voglio offendere nessuno ma ormai è ufficiale, bisogna saper SPEGNERE il cervello per poter farsi andar bene sta roba. 

Ah ho adorato l'attacco stealth col Drago che nessuno vede hahahaah


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

Wow wow wow


----------



## Zanc9 (13 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa al matrimonio di Joffrey, le ametiste nere velenose erano in una retina per capelli, diversamente dalla collana della serie televisiva. Poi a Nido d'Aquila sempre Sansa rompe la bambola di Robert nel suo castello di neve.



E' così importante che Sansa rompa il giocattolo di Robert?


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2019)

Che dire? Me la sono gustata! Spero in un bis positivo con l'ultima (come credo succederà a questo punto).

PRO
1) Nonostante fosse ipotizzabile la pazzia di Daenerys, il plot è piuttosto imprevedibile. Chi avrebbe mai detto che non ci sarebbe stata ALCUNA guerra? Con il solo drago che spadroneggia su ogni personaggio di qualsiasi schieramento?

2) Ben gestita la trasformazione di Daenerys, mai colpita fisicamente ma psicologicamente devastata molte e molte volte, sia per le perdite amiche che per una netta preferenza del popolo per Jon Snow. 
Il momento in cui non riesce a resistere alla malefica tentazione di sterminare della gente che sicuramente non la ama è piuttosto intenso.

3) Tra le storie dei personaggi secondari, quella di Varys resta in assoluto una delle più convincenti. Mai fine a se stessa, fino alla conclusione della vita del personaggio.

4) mi è piaciuta la non linearità di certi passaggi: Arya entra in città per uccidere Cersei, ma poi torna indietro. Semplicemente ha fatto questo, e mi piace!


CONTRO
1) La totale sparizione del fattore NK resta grave anche in una puntata così densa di eventi. L'elemento X di Game of Thrones semplicemente NON ESISTE PIU' nella mente di nessuno dei personaggi. Il danno è doppio: NK tagliato via malamente, e per di più la sua morte non ha conseguenze dopo. 
Hanno chiuso la sua storia esattamente come un Qyburn qualunque! Incredibile!
Non sono riusciti a sciogliere i nodi in grande stile; semmai in maniera un pò meccanica.

2) Scontri 1vs1 ben fatti ma un pò fini a se stessi. Poi vabè Euron Greyjoy "casualmente" incrocia con Jaime proprio mentre questo passa da lì. Proprio per chiudere la storia del personaggio.

3) Drago+Daenerys hanno studiato bene la natura strategica delle balestre. No perchè da soli sterminano ogni cosa: flotta, balestre sulle mura e tutto il resto. Insomma super accorti e lungimiranti. 
Una puntata fa invece svolazzavano come rondini tra i cieli, ignorando una possibile strategia nemica. Strategia tra l'altro nota da tempo immemore: stagioni fa Bron tentò di uccidere un drago con una balestra. 
A questo punto credo che anche la storia di uno dei 3 draghi sia stata chiusa "forzatamente".


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

La puntata 8x05 conferma la decaduta dei Lannister, non solo come casata, ma per come sono stati gestiti i personaggi. 
*Cersei *l'avevo vista malissimo già nella 8x01 quando si lamentava degli Elefanti. Se ne va senza acuti, poteva farsi saltare in aria con l'Altofuoco, l'avrei apprezzato di più.
*Tyrion *umiliato per tutta la stagione, non ha preso una decisione giusta che sia una, non ha mai deciso davvero da che parte stare e sebbene credesse in Daenerys questa è stata l'ultima fregatura. Adesso mi aspetto sia giustiziato per tradimento dalla Mad Queen, avendo liberato Jamie prima della battaglia. (Daenerys lo ha avvisato "Il prossimo errore che farai sarà l'ultimo.")
*Jamie* povero si è fatto avanti e indietro tutto il continente solo per avere un ruolo marginale nella battaglia con i non-morti, farsi Brienne, tornare prigioniero e infine morire da Lannister.

Gli innocenti sulla coscienza credo ce li abbia anche *Bran*, non avesse detto nulla magari Daenerys avrebbe avuto un problema mentale in meno. 

Bene la lotta dei Clegane e la fuga di Arya (vedremo se avrà di nuovo qualche ruolo chiave, forse è arrivato il tempo anche per lei di morire da eroina per la famiglia?)

La neve tornerà a cadere su King's Landing nell'ultimo episodio (già spoilerato nelle visioni di Daenerys nel finale della seconda stagione). Si preannuncia un ritorno degli Estranei? Bran vista la crudeltà degli uomini deciderà di ri-crearne uno?



Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> 3) Drago+Daenerys hanno studiato bene la natura strategica delle balestre. No perchè da soli sterminano ogni cosa: flotta, balestre sulle mura e tutto il resto. Insomma super accorti e lungimiranti.
> Una puntata fa invece svolazzavano come rondini tra i cieli, ignorando una possibile strategia nemica. Strategia tra l'altro nota da tempo immemore: stagioni fa Bron tentò di uccidere un drago con una balestra.
> A questo punto credo che anche la storia di uno dei 3 draghi sia stata chiusa "forzatamente".



sì malissimo davvero il confronto tra le due cose per altro a distanza di poco tempo... sto cercando di gustarmi tutto criticando il meno possibile, ma questa incongruenza è brutta brutta, a prescindere dalla morte di Rheagal che poteva cadere lo stesso in un modo un po' più degno, magari mentre si lanciava sulla flotta per provare a bruciare qualche nave, invece che essere colto così alla sprovvista.

E adesso il clou. 
Ero scettico sulla trasformazione di Daenerys in Mad Queen e speravo di no.
Ma mi sono ricreduto per come l'hanno resa step dopo step.
La perdita di Jorah e Missandei, il tradimento di Varys, gli errori di Tyrion, l'opposizione di Sansa e la "minaccia" come rivale al trono di Jon Snow. Si è ritrovata improvvisamente sola e senza qualcuno che l'amasse.
Il crollo mentale è comprensibile e apprezzabile.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2019)

Su scala mondiale non sembra sia piaciuta. Il video d'analisi ufficiale ha più dislike che like.






Alcuni commenti:

1)
Looks like Dany could've taken the throne 2 seasons ago. She had 3 dragons back then. All it took was 1 dragon. She could've left the troops at Winterfell.﻿

2)
So Drogon can destroy the walls of King's Landing but Dead Viserion can't destroy the walls of Winterfell that were protecting Jon? That's crazy bad writing!﻿

3)
Fan : and where are the 2’000 horses of the golden company?

D&D : hum let’s say they kinda forgot about the battle..﻿


----------



## juventino (13 Maggio 2019)

In se non è nemmeno una brutta puntata, ma il problema resta a monte: non si possono gestire tutte queste situazioni e personaggi in appena 13 episodi (settima+ottava). Responsabilità di D&D immense.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La puntata 8x05 conferma la decaduta dei Lannister, non solo come casata, ma per come sono stati gestiti i personaggi.
> *Cersei *l'avevo vista malissimo già nella 8x01 quando si lamentava degli Elefanti. Se ne va senza acuti, poteva farsi saltare in aria con l'Altofuoco, l'avrei apprezzato di più.
> *Tyrion *umiliato per tutta la stagione, non ha preso una decisione giusta che sia una, non ha mai deciso davvero da che parte stare e sebbene credesse in Daenerys questa è stata l'ultima fregatura. Adesso mi aspetto sia giustiziato per tradimento dalla Mad Queen, avendo liberato Jamie prima della battaglia. (Daenerys lo ha avvisato "Il prossimo errore che farai sarà l'ultimo.")
> *Jamie* povero si è fatto avanti e indietro tutto il continente solo per avere un ruolo marginale nella battaglia con i non-morti, farsi Brienne, tornare prigioniero e infine morire da Lannister.
> ...


Bella l'analisi sulla famiglia Lannister.
- a me la fine di Cersei e Jaime piace. *Jaime* resta un personaggio fuori dallo schema bianco-nero, ma con molte luci ed ombre. 
- *Cersei* a tutti gli effetti un personaggio stile Gomorra: la sua natura è malvagia; si commuove sapendo di stare per morire e di perdere il bambino. Ha avuto 3 possibilità (figli). Basta così.
- *Tyrion* effettivamente è andato nel pallone. Varys dimostra d'essere il personaggio più saggio della serie. Tyrion paga troppo il fatto di essere tra due fuochi a cui è emotivamente legato. Psicologicamente era più semplice con il NK.

- *Bran* a farfalle, tanto da far pensare male, ancora una volta, alla sceneggiatura. Il suo ruolo ad oggi è servito per la blasonatissima rivelazione di Jon Snow. E questa rivelazione a far impazzire Daenerys. Ma appunto se vede tutto, e la sua natura è buona, perchè divenire una sorta di Dio che non interviene?


- l'ipotesi in grassetto è molto intrigante

- e se lo dici anche tu che la gestione dei draghi è bizzarra...è tutto dire. Non hanno contestualizzato la loro potenza. 
Mi auguro in un Arya+Jon Snow+esercito vs Daenerys+drago. E che royal rumble sia.

- sì, Daenerys realizzata molto bene, con ampi spazi dedicati ad un graduale, e plausibile, crollo psicologico.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2019)

Vedo molta gente in rete che è arrabbiata solo perché Dany ora è un personaggio "cattivo"...

Sto pensiero ridicolo che esistono solo i buoni buonissimi e cattivi cattivissimi è roba da bimbi di 2 anni. Imbarazzante.

La puntata mi è piaciuta, certo se si guarda con spirito critico è un po' un casino. Bastava gestire un po' meglio le prime 3 puntate per cavarsela meglio. Il delirio vero per me sono proprio le prime 3 puntate, robe veramente ridicole, la 4 e la 5 invece di buon livello alla fine.

Mi dispiace un sacco per Varys, uno dei personaggi migliori in assoluto. 

L'ultima puntata quanto durerà? Mi auguro sia anche questa sull'ora e mezza, spero in un finale di due ore però.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> In se non è nemmeno una brutta puntata, ma il problema resta a monte: non si possono gestire tutte queste situazioni e personaggi in appena 13 episodi (settima+ottava). Responsabilità di D&D immense.


I commenti su YT sono il top 

Daenerys: We must attack King's Landing now!

Everyone else: Why?

Daenerys: Because we only have two episodes left!﻿


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> E' così importante che Sansa rompa il giocattolo di Robert?



È solo una delle tante cose che a quel punto dei libri erano già successe e che vengono elencate con giri di parole, solo per dimostrare la veridicità delle parole del fantasma.


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

I leak che avevo letto prima della quarta puntata continuano a realizzarsi uno dopo l'altro anche in questa. Ormai mi sa che finisce come ho letto e se è così non mi stupirei di vedere D&D appesi per i piedi e presi a pietrate.


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Bella l'analisi sulla famiglia Lannister.
> - a me la fine di Cersei e Jaime piace. *Jaime* resta un personaggio fuori dallo schema bianco-nero, ma con molte luci ed ombre.
> - *Cersei* a tutti gli effetti un personaggio stile Gomorra: la sua natura è malvagia; si commuove sapendo di stare per morire e di perdere il bambino. Ha avuto 3 possibilità (figli). Basta così.
> - *Tyrion* effettivamente è andato nel pallone. Varys dimostra d'essere il personaggio più saggio della serie. Tyrion paga troppo il fatto di essere tra due fuochi a cui è emotivamente legato. Psicologicamente era più semplice con il NK.
> ...



Daenerys realizzata molto bene? Ascoltare Graziani che parla dell'ottimo lavoro di Gattuso è meno sconvolgente.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Bella l'analisi sulla famiglia Lannister.
> - a me la fine di Cersei e Jaime piace. *Jaime* resta un personaggio fuori dallo schema bianco-nero, ma con molte luci ed ombre.
> - *Cersei* a tutti gli effetti un personaggio stile Gomorra: la sua natura è malvagia; si commuove sapendo di stare per morire e di perdere il bambino. Ha avuto 3 possibilità (figli). Basta così.



non è che non mi sia piaciuta la fine di Cersei e Jaime, è un po' l'involuzione dei due personaggi prima di quel momento che non mi ha convinto. Cersei sembrava già rassegnata quando ha capito che non aveva gli elefanti. Jaime potevano farlo restare a King's Landing tutta la stagione, non è stato determinante a Winterfell


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è che non mi sia piaciuta la fine di Cersei e Jaime, è un po' l'involuzione dei due personaggi prima di quel momento che non mi ha convinto. Cersei sembrava già rassegnata quando ha capito che non aveva gli elefanti. Jaime potevano farlo restare a King's Landing tutta la stagione, non è stato determinante a Winterfell



L'utilità di Jaime nella stagione è stata solo di ciulare con Brienne, letteralmente.


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

"Prova a convincerla. Se non per te stesso e non per lei, almeno per ognuna di quel milione di persone in quella città, innocenti o meno"
"Onestamente, non mi è mai importato granché di loro, innocenti o meno"

Con questa hanno esplicitato quanto abbiano DISTRUTTO il personaggio di Jaime, quello che ha distrutto la propria reputazione proprio perché teneva a quelle persone.

"Dimmi, se il tuo prezioso Renly ti avesse ordinato di uccidere tuo padre e stare a guardare mentre migliaia di uomini, donne e bambini bruciavano vivi tu l'avresti fatto? Avresti onorato il tuo giuramento?"


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2019)

Se sul trono finisce davvero Bran (come dissi tempo fa scherzando) spacco tutto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> I leak che avevo letto prima della quarta puntata continuano a realizzarsi uno dopo l'altro anche in questa. Ormai mi sa che finisce come ho letto e se è così non mi stupirei di vedere D&D appesi per i piedi e presi a pietrate.


Il danno a mio parere era già scritto addirittura nella 8x01



Kayl ha scritto:


> Daenerys realizzata molto bene? Ascoltare Graziani che parla dell'ottimo lavoro di Gattuso è meno sconvolgente.


Secondo me sì, confrontato ad altre dinamiche. Non si può dire che la sua "scelta" di bruciare ogni cosa sia incoerente, risulti stonata. L emotività crescente del personaggio, esplosa in questa puntata, è una delle poche cose curate fin dalla prima puntata. 
Spiega la tua sul personaggio

Non parlo di scelte compiute, lì cade ogni personaggio... 



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è che non mi sia piaciuta la fine di Cersei e Jaime, è un po' l'involuzione dei due personaggi prima di quel momento che non mi ha convinto. Cersei sembrava già rassegnata quando ha capito che non aveva gli elefanti. Jaime potevano farlo restare a King's Landing tutta la stagione, non è stato determinante a Winterfell


...incluso Jaime che, come detto da roten, fa avanti e indietro sostanzialmente SENZA RISVOLTI. Anche con lui, c'è stata una superflua enfatizzazione di certi momenti: Ricordo con piacere quel finale di puntata in cui egli decise di lasciare King s landing. Oggi sappiamo che quel viaggio non ha aperto nuovi scenari in GoT. 
A mio parere, di bello, c'è che si è dimostrato essere un personaggio non piatto, perché non cattivone alleato di Cersei ma neanche difensore del mondo. Un personaggio mosso dagli umori, dagli interessi personali eppure un po' empatico (Tyrion, Cersei, rispetto della verginità di Brianne)


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> "Prova a convincerla. Se non per te stesso e non per lei, almeno per ognuna di quel milione di persone in quella città, innocenti o meno"
> "Onestamente, non mi è mai importato granché di loro, innocenti o meno"
> 
> Con questa hanno esplicitato quanto abbiano DISTRUTTO il personaggio di Jaime, quello che ha distrutto la propria reputazione proprio perché teneva a quelle persone.
> ...


Ah ok, non ricordavo bene questa cosa.
Quindi il personaggio restava coerente/sensato fino alla fuga segreta verso Winterfell?
Il fatto è che, fatti fuori i morti, restare a Winterfell era mettersi contro Cersei. Anche questo sarebbe stato incoerente col personaggio conosciuto lungo GoT, o no?

Riguardo invece il popolo invece sembra davvero un controsenso


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Secondo me sì, confrontato ad altre dinamiche. Non si può dire che la sua "scelta" di bruciare ogni cosa sia incoerente, risulti stonata. L emotività crescente del personaggio, esplosa in questa puntata, è una delle poche cose curate fin dalla prima puntata.
> Spiega la tua sul personaggio
> 
> Non parlo di scelte compiute, lì cade ogni personaggio...



È incoerente perché non ha alcun motivo di farlo! Per un quarto d'ora è riuscita con precisione chirurgica ad annientare la flotta, la compagnia dorata e a distruggere le mura e tutti gli scorpioni senza uno stramaledetto innocente coinvolto. L'esercito si arrende, la vittoria è sua, in quel momento è la regina. Ha mantenuto il suo proposito sempre sbandierato di non voler coinvolgere gli innocenti a meno che non fosse indispensabile, era stata una vittoria clamorosa senza nessuna perdita tra civili, donne e bambini.
Se voleva uccidere ancora qualcuno le bastava andare da Cersei alla Fortezza per bruciarla personalmente, non c'era alcun bisogno di bruciare la città e gli innocenti, nessuno! Aveva vinto, aveva ottenuto tutto ciò che voleva senza spargimenti di sangue inutili.

L'intera costruzione della sua follia sono state cosa? L'esecuzione dei Tarly che non erano niente più che traditori come i Bolton (hanno tradito i Tyrell cui erano fedeli per schierarsi coi lannister in cambio del titolo di protettori, proprio come i bolton hanno fatto con gli stark grazie all'appoggio lannister) e ai quali aveva comunque dato la scelta di sottomettersi o morire, nell'ottica di un mondo medievale è perfettamente pertinente quella scelta, per quanto possa apparire spietata. Stannis per esempio avrebbe fatto esattamente la stessa cosa, il suo primo discorso nella seconda stagione include un "o si inginocchieranno o li distruggerò".
Per il resto ci sono le sue lamentele per non essere amata abbastanza e sul fatto che Jon sia l'erede legittimo. Ne parlano molto di più tutti gli altri personaggi del fatto che stia uscendo di testa, ma nei fatti e dal personaggio stesso si è visto ben poco. Come quando tutti dicono che Jon è un leader carismatico, un re degno e amato, non fanno che ripeterlo quando Jon in sta stagione è stato più inutile della carta igienica usata e sta sempre lì mogio come se gli avessero ammazzato il cane (ah no, neanche, quello l'ha scaricato lui) e non fa altro che scodinzolare dietro gli ordini di Daenerys (il grande leader carismatico proprio). Ma Daenerys non prende mai decisioni avventate che possano mostrare totale follia, persino nella scorsa puntata dice di essere pronta ad uccidere gli innocenti se sarà necessario per vincere, ma in quel momento Daenerys NON aveva alcun bisogno di farlo per vincere! Non era necessario! Non c'erano danni collaterali! Tutti imploravano pietà ed erano disperati, arresi, senza volontà di opporsi a lei. Ha annientato due eserciti in un quarto d'ora e sottomesso il terzo in un attimo, che bisogno aveva di farlo? Nessuno, solo uno psicopatico totale sarebbe impazzito fino a quel punto! Le ammazzano Missandei e impazzisce completamente? Missandei che aveva voluto salvare perché schiava innocente e visto che muore lei un milione di persone, tra cui tantissimi innocenti, donne e bambini, devono morire? Questa roba non esiste al mondo, punto.


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ah ok, non ricordavo bene questa cosa.
> Quindi il personaggio restava coerente/sensato fino alla fuga segreta verso Winterfell?
> Il fatto è che, fatti fuori i morti, restare a Winterfell era mettersi contro Cersei. Anche questo sarebbe stato incoerente col personaggio conosciuto lungo GoT, o no?
> 
> Riguardo invece il popolo invece sembra davvero un controsenso



Se fosse stato coerente sarebbe scappato a sud dopo la guerra, non avrebbe fatto il geloso con Tormund e poi bombato Brienne (lui che per tutta la vita era stato fedele a Cersei, l'unica che avesse mai amato e l'unica con cui fosse mai stato, diversamente da lei che mercificava il suo corpo per piacere o guadagno personale, si tromba una per poi scaricarla due giorni dopo in quel modo? Ma ti sembra coerente anche in sto caso?) Quando partono per il sud, e sa che vogliono uccidere Cersei, lui resta lì, solo dopo che scopre gli avvenimenti seguenti (rapimento Missandei e morte di Rhaegal) cambia idea e scappa a sud perché ama Cersei.
Jaime aveva un percorso per cui aveva senso fino alla settima che restasse con Cersei, fin quando lei non dimostra tutto il suo menefreghismo e disonore e decide di lasciarla e andare a combattere. Questo perché quei maledetti non hanno dato retta a Martin e non hanno voluto seguire i libri nella 4x10 (nonostante anche qua ci sia una falla grossa come una casa sullo sviluppo del personaggio che hanno voluto ignorare non facendo indagare Jaime quando Cersei viene arrestata dal passerone), ma Jaime era un personaggio che da negativo doveva avere una transizione in positivo, il suo percorso di redenzione. Tutto ciò è stato mandato nel cesso per fargli fare il ritorno da Cersei.

Ci rendiamo conto che l'unica cosa che è cambiata grazie a Jaime in questa stagione è stata la verginità di Brienne?


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

A proposito, ma il fuoco di drago è fuoco o sono missili? Perché diavolo il fuoco di drago, che è fuoco intensissimo ma non fa altro che bruciare a temperature estreme, fa saltare in aria interi edifici e mura di pietra?
Harrenhal non è mica stata abbattuta, Harren il Nero, la sua famiglia e i suoi uomini, sono morti perché il fuoco di drago ha scaldato l'edificio al punto che parte della pietra si è sciolta ed essendo tutta pietra, si è trasformata in una specie di forno crematorio e ha bruciato vivi tutti! Ma il castello è ancora lì imponente, per quanto in rovina in diverse zone. Non è mica saltato in aria! Com'è che il fuoco di drogon sembra concentrato di esplosivi sparati da degli F-18?


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2019)




----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2019)




----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2019)

[MENTION=4156]Kayl[/MENTION] grazie per entrambe le spiegazioni.
Riguardo Daenerys non sono del tutto convinto, perché la sindrome da accerchiamento è stata realizzata in maniera soddisfacente. L astio di Sansa verso di lei per esempio mi è sembrato buono. A tratti mi ha dato l impressione che si sentisse isolata dal gruppo. In quel momento potrebbe aver pensato a Missandei uccisa con cattiveria davanti a lei. Insomma un attacco d ira è plausibile (tra l altro un'emozione più che realistica. Sono sicuro che certi eventi storici sono avvenuti per momenti di rabbia INSENSATA coi fatti). 
Non darei così per scontato che 2+2 uguale 4. Il ragionamento lucido che hai fatto tu è lucido appunto perché lo hai fatto tu, sereno e comodamente seduto a casa, non coinvolto emotivamente. Immaginando di mettersi nei panni del personaggio, questo è tutto fuorché lucido. A conti fatti morta Missandei, Daenerys è rimasta sola. Non può certo più fidarsi di Jon Snow (gigantesco conflitto d interessi), di Tyrion (mediatore tra i due schieramenti più che sui alleato).


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Se fosse stato coerente sarebbe scappato a sud dopo la guerra, non avrebbe fatto il geloso con Tormund e poi bombato Brienne (lui che per tutta la vita era stato fedele a Cersei, l'unica che avesse mai amato e l'unica con cui fosse mai stato, diversamente da lei che mercificava il suo corpo per piacere o guadagno personale, si tromba una per poi scaricarla due giorni dopo in quel modo? Ma ti sembra coerente anche in sto caso?) Quando partono per il sud, e sa che vogliono uccidere Cersei, lui resta lì, solo dopo che scopre gli avvenimenti seguenti (rapimento Missandei e morte di Rhaegal) cambia idea e scappa a sud perché ama Cersei.
> Jaime aveva un percorso per cui aveva senso fino alla settima che restasse con Cersei, fin quando lei non dimostra tutto il suo menefreghismo e disonore e decide di lasciarla e andare a combattere. Questo perché quei maledetti non hanno dato retta a Martin e non hanno voluto seguire i libri nella 4x10 (nonostante anche qua ci sia una falla grossa come una casa sullo sviluppo del personaggio che hanno voluto ignorare non facendo indagare Jaime quando Cersei viene arrestata dal passerone), ma Jaime era un personaggio che da negativo doveva avere una transizione in positivo, il suo percorso di redenzione. Tutto ciò è stato mandato nel cesso per fargli fare il ritorno da Cersei.
> 
> Ci rendiamo conto che l'unica cosa che è cambiata grazie a Jaime in questa stagione è stata la verginità di Brienne?


I buchi sono ovunque, non ci sono dubbi. Riguardo Jaime forse un po' ti sei risposto da solo: perché non si è completato il passaggio a personaggio positivo? Perché ama la persona di Cersei (che si bombi Brianne o no). Se l avesse abbandonata del tutto, sono sicuro che qualcuno avrebbe detto che è incoerente, perché il suo legame con Cersei è troppo forte. Anche più forte degli eventi. Così come Tyrion non può non andare a salvare suo fratello Jaime. I legami dei 3 fratelli (con gradi diversi tra le coppie) a mio parere restano buoni. 

I danni grandissimi sono su altri piani. A cominciare dalla struttura dell ottava stagione che distrugge il significato e il contesto del NK.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2019)

Che dire, peccato che hanno buttato l'episodio 1, 2 e 4 per scene talmente ridicole ed inutili.. poi hanno concentrato troppo sulla terza e questo episodio.. per me è venuto un pasticcio così. Immaginavo che Dany avrebbe perso la testa, non è la prima volta nella psiche del personaggio, già nelle scorse stagioni quando all'inizio voleva liberare le città schiaviste, se non ricordo male era arrivata ad usare mezzi molto duri con impiccagioni di massa ecc. Delusione Tyrion, speravo che sarebbe stato rispolverato in una guerra, questa, piena di strategia e tattica e lui, che conosce la città, avrebbe fatto un figurone. Ed invece praticamente nullo nella terza battaglia ed in questa.
Verme Grigio non ho bien chiaro questo personaggio. Da un a parte mi fa pensare che ha perso completamente la zucca, lui che è un immacolato che non dovrebbe provare emozioni ma che cade completamente nella rabbia e nell'egoismo. Dall'altra parte però mi fa pensare che è tornato ad essere per quello che è stato creato, ovvero uccidere e basta. Però, in questo caso, a lui non è stato partito nessun ordine anzi JS ordine proprio di stare fermi e Verme Grigio se ne infischia questo mi fa pensare che anche ha più perso la testa.

Per guanto riguarda la battaglia, bah.. senza senso. Nell'episodio scorso hanno fatto fuori un drago e costringendo in ritirata il drago, ora invece arriva, le balestrone ci mettono SECOLI a ricaricarsi mentre l'altra volte sembravano un mitra e poi vengono lanciate ben 2... 2 ne ho contate due misere frecce.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

[MENTION=4156]Kayl[/MENTION] senza consiglieri Daenerys sarebbe esplosa molto prima evidentemente. Lo disse Tyrion a Cersei "Daenerys conosce se stessa e i suoi impulsi e si è scelta apposta in Primo Cavaliere che andasse a limitarli".

Adesso che ha perso le persone più fidate e in primis non si fida più di Tyrion non ha più nessuno che la contiene.


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4156]Kayl[/MENTION] senza consiglieri Daenerys sarebbe esplosa molto prima evidentemente. Lo disse Tyrion a Cersei "Daenerys conosce se stessa e i suoi impulsi e si è scelta apposta in Primo Cavaliere che andasse a limitarli".
> 
> Adesso che ha perso le persone più fidate e in primis non si fida più di Tyrion non ha più nessuno che la contiene.



Se non avesse dato retta a tyrion sarebbe tranquillissima invece perché nella settima voleva distruggere la flotta di euron e la fortezza rossa (non la città, solo la fortezza) coi draghi, ci sarebbero state perdite minime e avrebbe vinto in 5 minuti.


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4156]Kayl[/MENTION] grazie per entrambe le spiegazioni.
> Riguardo Daenerys non sono del tutto convinto, perché la sindrome da accerchiamento è stata realizzata in maniera soddisfacente. L astio di Sansa verso di lei per esempio mi è sembrato buono. A tratti mi ha dato l impressione che si sentisse isolata dal gruppo. In quel momento potrebbe aver pensato a Missandei uccisa con cattiveria davanti a lei. Insomma un attacco d ira è plausibile (tra l altro un'emozione più che realistica. Sono sicuro che certi eventi storici sono avvenuti per momenti di rabbia INSENSATA coi fatti).
> Non darei così per scontato che 2+2 uguale 4. Il ragionamento lucido che hai fatto tu è lucido appunto perché lo hai fatto tu, sereno e comodamente seduto a casa, non coinvolto emotivamente. Immaginando di mettersi nei panni del personaggio, questo è tutto fuorché lucido. A conti fatti morta Missandei, Daenerys è rimasta sola. Non può certo più fidarsi di Jon Snow (gigantesco conflitto d interessi), di Tyrion (mediatore tra i due schieramenti più che sui alleato).



Guardati l’inside, lo dicono il motivo. Vomito puro


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Se non avesse dato retta a tyrion sarebbe tranquillissima invece perché nella settima voleva distruggere la flotta di euron e la fortezza rossa (non la città, solo la fortezza) coi draghi, ci sarebbero state perdite minime e avrebbe vinto in 5 minuti.



Dai nella 7ma quando dice "ho 3 enormi draghi e li farò volare sulla fortezza rossa" secondo te intende davvero attaccare SOLO la Fortezza Rossa? Con 3 draghi. Dai


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

E riguardo a Jamie date troppo per scontate le parole che ha detto a Tyrion. Quando dice che non gli importa degli innocenti non lo dice per convinzione così come non dice per convinzione che Cersei vincerà. Semplicemente pensa che ormai Cersei non si fidi di lui e non lo ascolterà e cerca scuse per non illudere Tyrion che riuscirà nell'intento di convincerla alla resa.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> A proposito, ma il fuoco di drago è fuoco o sono missili? Perché diavolo il fuoco di drago, che è fuoco intensissimo ma non fa altro che bruciare a temperature estreme, fa saltare in aria interi edifici e mura di pietra?
> Harrenhal non è mica stata abbattuta, Harren il Nero, la sua famiglia e i suoi uomini, sono morti perché il fuoco di drago ha scaldato l'edificio al punto che parte della pietra si è sciolta ed essendo tutta pietra, si è trasformata in una specie di forno crematorio e ha bruciato vivi tutti! Ma il castello è ancora lì imponente, per quanto in rovina in diverse zone. Non è mica saltato in aria! Com'è che il fuoco di drogon sembra concentrato di esplosivi sparati da degli F-18?




Come hanno fatto notare, Viserion versione non morto non sfonda la parete dietro cui si ripara Jon Snow.
Nella 8x05 Drogon sfonda tutto con singole fiammate. 

Ora, un utente lettore dei libri diceva che il fuoco dei draghi non sono semplici fiamme, ma fuogo magico. Quindi la 8x05 andrebbe pure bene...se non fosse per Viserion che ripetutamente infiamma una semplice parete senza scalfirla.

Tutto ciò è inspiegabile, assurdo. Potenziano e depotenziano i draghi e il fuoco a piacimento.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Come hanno fatto notare, Viserion versione non morto non sfonda la parete dietro cui si ripara Jon Snow.
> Nella 8x05 Drogon sfonda tutto con singole fiammate.
> 
> Ora, un utente lettore dei libri diceva che il fuoco dei draghi non sono semplici fiamme, ma fuogo magico. Quindi la 8x05 andrebbe pure bene...se non fosse per Viserion che ripetutamente infiamma una semplice parete senza scalfirla.
> ...



Magari Winterfell è semplicemente più resistente come mura no?

Ah e Viserion non è Drogon che è cresciuto molto prima e sicuramente più potente.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che dire, peccato che hanno buttato l'episodio 1, 2 e 4 per scene talmente ridicole ed inutili.. poi hanno concentrato troppo sulla terza e questo episodio.. per me è venuto un pasticcio così. Immaginavo che Dany avrebbe perso la testa, non è la prima volta nella psiche del personaggio, già nelle scorse stagioni quando all'inizio voleva liberare le città schiaviste, se non ricordo male era arrivata ad usare mezzi molto duri con impiccagioni di massa ecc. Delusione Tyrion, speravo che sarebbe stato rispolverato in una guerra, questa, piena di strategia e tattica e lui, che conosce la città, avrebbe fatto un figurone. Ed invece praticamente nullo nella terza battaglia ed in questa.
> Verme Grigio non ho bien chiaro questo personaggio. Da un a parte mi fa pensare che ha perso completamente la zucca, lui che è un immacolato che non dovrebbe provare emozioni ma che cade completamente nella rabbia e nell'egoismo. Dall'altra parte però mi fa pensare che è tornato ad essere per quello che è stato creato, ovvero uccidere e basta. Però, in questo caso, a lui non è stato partito nessun ordine anzi JS ordine proprio di stare fermi e Verme Grigio se ne infischia questo mi fa pensare che anche ha più perso la testa.
> 
> Per guanto riguarda la battaglia, bah.. senza senso. Nell'episodio scorso hanno fatto fuori un drago e costringendo in ritirata il drago, ora invece arriva, le balestrone ci mettono SECOLI a ricaricarsi mentre l'altra volte sembravano un mitra e poi vengono lanciate ben 2... 2 ne ho contate due misere frecce.


Concordo su tutto. 
Episodi gravemente squilibrati 
Tyrion utilizzato pochissimo rispetto alle sue possibilità
Balestre potenziate/depotenziate in maniera vistosa


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Magari Winterfell è semplicemente più resistente come mura no?


Al punto che quelle di Winterfell sono indistruttibili e quelle di King s Landing esplodono? Anzi le mura di King s Landing non dovrebbero essere più moderne? 
Vabe alla fine ci sono ricascato: qui serve sospensione dell incredulità


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Magari Winterfell è semplicemente più resistente come mura no?
> 
> Ah e Viserion non è Drogon che è cresciuto molto prima e sicuramente più potente.





Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Al punto che quelle di Winterfell sono indistruttibili e quelle di King s Landing esplodono? Anzi le mura di King s Landing non dovrebbero essere più moderne?
> Vabe alla fine ci sono ricascato: qui serve sospensione dell incredulità



Io mi aspetto che le mura siano più resistenti a Winterfell dove hanno inverni più freddi. A KL a parte il recinti esterno e la fortezza rossa sono solo casette eh. 
E comunque Drogon è ben più grosso e potente di Viserion. E le mura esterne le sfonda dalla parte della porta sicuramente la parte meno resistente dell'intero muro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Al punto che quelle di Winterfell sono indistruttibili e quelle di King s Landing esplodono? Anzi le mura di King s Landing non dovrebbero essere più moderne?
> Vabe alla fine ci sono ricascato: qui serve sospensione dell incredulità




D'altronde il drago ha distrutto la barriera col suo fuoco, ma le mure di winterfell tengono.  La cosa più ridicola comunque rimane jon snow che esce dal nascondiglio e si mette a urlare al drago. PERCHE'???

La puntata 3 la peggiore in assoluto di questa stagione, la cosa folle è che su internet solo adesso vedo che si sono levate un po' di critiche... Prima andava bene perché arya aveva ucciso il NK.... 

Poi c'è stato il jamie brienne e va ancora bene no? Ora che Dany ha svoltato verso una direzione sono tutti insorti. Fanboy da 4 soldi che sono

Di per se le ultime due puntate sono state le migliori di questa stagione alla fine. Fa specie vedere che le critiche arrivino solo ora e non prima, le prime tre sono state un abominio


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2019)

Anche i fanboy si stanno svegliando, basta leggere i commenti sotto qualsiasi video compresi quelli ufficiali


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> D'altronde il drago ha distrutto la barriera col suo fuoco, ma le mure di winterfell tengono.



La barriera è di ghiaccio e non è che crolla subito Viserion deve andare a getto continuo per abbatterla e impiega qualche minuto tanto è vero che Tormund e Beric fanno in tempo a scappare.


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Maggio 2019)

Sarò di parte, dato che è il personaggio che detesto di più dall'inizio della serie TV, ma vorrei dire la mia sull'evoluzione del personaggio di Dany.
Io credo che sinceramente lei non sia mai stata una persona buona, sin dall'inizio. A lei è sempre importato solamente l'adorazione delle persone che la circondavano. Ne è sempre stata inebriata, ci godeva proprio. Non ho mai creduto nella sua bontà, non dimentico come guardava il fratello mentre moriva, o quanti morti si è lasciata alle spalle, tra bruciati e impiccati, sia nelle conquiste che nella questione schiavi/schiavisti. A lei è sempre piaciuto essere considerata una sorta di Dio sceso in terra, a cui tutti devono essere grati e pronti a dare la vita per lei. Lei era innamorata dell'immagine di se stessa, che si era autocostruita, lei la paladina dei giusti la distruttrice di catene e via discorrendo. Una volta venuta meno questa immagine, soprattutto perché rimasta da sola in seguito a varie morti, ma anche perché nel continente occidentale non era vista come in quello orientale, è crollato tutto il castello e si è dimostrata la degna figlia di suo padre, e ben peggiore come persona di entrambi i suoi fratelli. La sua non è una pazzia improvvisa, ha sempre avuto uno sguardo da folle in certi momenti delle varie stagioni. 
Vi dirò di più, sono arrivato a credere che a lei della battaglia al nord contro gli estranei non gli interessasse poi più di tanto. O meglio, il tutto era solo strumentale a farsi vedere anche ad occidente come quella giusta, quella buona e dare al popolo un motivo per amarla. 
Detto questo, spero che nell'ultimo episodio finisca impalata lei e anche verme grigio, ma soprattutto lei un personaggio pieno di se stesso, come se le fosse tutto dovuto per chissà quale strano motivo, e che non ho mai sopportato.


----------



## markjordan (13 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> È incoerente perché non ha alcun motivo di farlo! Per un quarto d'ora è riuscita con precisione chirurgica ad annientare la flotta, la compagnia dorata e a distruggere le mura e tutti gli scorpioni senza uno stramaledetto innocente coinvolto. L'esercito si arrende, la vittoria è sua, in quel momento è la regina. Ha mantenuto il suo proposito sempre sbandierato di non voler coinvolgere gli innocenti a meno che non fosse indispensabile, era stata una vittoria clamorosa senza nessuna perdita tra civili, donne e bambini.
> Se voleva uccidere ancora qualcuno le bastava andare da Cersei alla Fortezza per bruciarla personalmente, non c'era alcun bisogno di bruciare la città e gli innocenti, nessuno! Aveva vinto, aveva ottenuto tutto ciò che voleva senza spargimenti di sangue inutili.
> 
> L'intera costruzione della sua follia sono state cosa? L'esecuzione dei Tarly che non erano niente più che traditori come i Bolton (hanno tradito i Tyrell cui erano fedeli per schierarsi coi lannister in cambio del titolo di protettori, proprio come i bolton hanno fatto con gli stark grazie all'appoggio lannister) e ai quali aveva comunque dato la scelta di sottomettersi o morire, nell'ottica di un mondo medievale è perfettamente pertinente quella scelta, per quanto possa apparire spietata. Stannis per esempio avrebbe fatto esattamente la stessa cosa, il suo primo discorso nella seconda stagione include un "o si inginocchieranno o li distruggerò".
> Per il resto ci sono le sue lamentele per non essere amata abbastanza e sul fatto che Jon sia l'erede legittimo. Ne parlano molto di più tutti gli altri personaggi del fatto che stia uscendo di testa, ma nei fatti e dal personaggio stesso si è visto ben poco. Come quando tutti dicono che Jon è un leader carismatico, un re degno e amato, non fanno che ripeterlo quando Jon in sta stagione è stato più inutile della carta igienica usata e sta sempre lì mogio come se gli avessero ammazzato il cane (ah no, neanche, quello l'ha scaricato lui) e non fa altro che scodinzolare dietro gli ordini di Daenerys (il grande leader carismatico proprio). Ma Daenerys non prende mai decisioni avventate che possano mostrare totale follia, persino nella scorsa puntata dice di essere pronta ad uccidere gli innocenti se sarà necessario per vincere, ma in quel momento Daenerys NON aveva alcun bisogno di farlo per vincere! Non era necessario! Non c'erano danni collaterali! Tutti imploravano pietà ed erano disperati, arresi, senza volontà di opporsi a lei. Ha annientato due eserciti in un quarto d'ora e sottomesso il terzo in un attimo, che bisogno aveva di farlo? Nessuno, solo uno psicopatico totale sarebbe impazzito fino a quel punto! Le ammazzano Missandei e impazzisce completamente? Missandei che aveva voluto salvare perché schiava innocente e visto che muore lei un milione di persone, tra cui tantissimi innocenti, donne e bambini, devono morire? Questa roba non esiste al mondo, punto.


lei sa che non verra' mai accettata quando tutti sapranno chi e' jon , da di matto dalla rabbia


----------



## markjordan (13 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Magari Winterfell è semplicemente più resistente come mura no?
> 
> Ah e Viserion non è Drogon che è cresciuto molto prima e sicuramente più potente.



roccia contro mattoni

rimane un fantasy , incongruenze a iosa
ma quanto fuoco ha prodotto drogon ? ahah


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

Per tutti quelli che dicono che la colpa è di Martin....

Ian McElhinney ha spiegato oggi che Martin ha già finito gli ultimi due libri ma per accordi presi con D&D non ha potuto farli uscire prima della fine della serie tv, quindi il sesto uscirà entro un paio di mesi e il settimo l'anno prossimo, se non prima.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io mi aspetto che le mura siano più resistenti a Winterfell dove hanno inverni più freddi. A KL a parte il recinti esterno e la fortezza rossa sono solo casette eh.
> E comunque Drogon è ben più grosso e potente di Viserion. E le mura esterne le sfonda dalla parte della porta sicuramente la parte meno resistente dell'intero muro.





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> D'altronde il drago ha distrutto la barriera col suo fuoco, ma le mure di winterfell tengono.  La cosa più ridicola comunque rimane jon snow che esce dal nascondiglio e si mette a urlare al drago. PERCHE'???
> 
> La puntata 3 la peggiore in assoluto di questa stagione, la cosa folle è che su internet solo adesso vedo che si sono levate un po' di critiche... Prima andava bene perché arya aveva ucciso il NK....
> 
> ...





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La barriera è di ghiaccio e non è che crolla subito Viserion deve andare a getto continuo per abbatterla e impiega qualche minuto tanto è vero che Tormund e Beric fanno in tempo a scappare.


Nel complesso il discorso di Roten è abbastanza corretto.

Sempre l utente lettore dei libri diceva che anche la barriera in realtà non è un normale muro, ma una barriera magica, che solo il fuoco magico poteva abbattere. 

Insomma la questione "fuoco e barriere" nel complesso ci sta. Il muro viene sfondato dall interno. 
Distrugge la fortezza, ma una torre dopo l altra e gradualmente 


Ognuno si sta giustamente facendo la sua idea. Io trovo assurdo il finale del NK, mentre ottima la trasformazione di Daenerys, anzi è la parte più intrigante di tutta l ottava stagione. Abbiamo assistito alla morte di Cersei, ma in un'atmosfera che mai ci saremmo aspettati. Di questo bisogna dare atto, è una dinamica originale. Io non la do per scontata.

Ed immaginate l ultima puntata:
NK e Cersei, i due "cattivi" morti. Eppure non è finita, grazie ad una svolta nella trama (questa reale, non Jaime che va avanti e indietro)


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Magari Winterfell è semplicemente più resistente come mura no?
> 
> Ah e Viserion non è Drogon che è cresciuto molto prima e sicuramente più potente.



BALERION che era il doppio di Drogon non ha distrutto Harrenhal con le sue fiamme. Ci ha cotto dentro le persone scaldando le mura di pietra.


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Nel complesso il discorso di Roten è abbastanza corretto.
> 
> Sempre l utente lettore dei libri diceva che anche la barriera in realtà non è un normale muro, ma una barriera magica, che solo il fuoco magico poteva abbattere.
> 
> ...



nei libri mi gioco la testa che la barriera cadrà per un altro motivo così come non ci saranno draghi non morti. Comunque lo sapremo tra non molto visto che i libri sono stati terminati.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2019)

Comunque se questo doveva essere la "guerra finale" allora, a questo punto, il capitolo NK poteva essere usato meglio.

Posso capire l'averlo fatto fuori prima, perchè alla fine la serie tratta della guerra del trono. Quel trono che si trova ad approdo del re. Però qua non c'è nessun trono ormai. Ha raso al suolo tutto con zero tattica o strategia, la peculiarità di GOT stava proprio nell'intelligenza dei vari personaggi ad uscire fuori situazioni complicate, parlo ad esempio a Cercei di come ha fatto fuori tutti dentro chiesa, oppure Tyron oppure di come le varie famiglie venivano fatti fuori in modo incredibile.. 10100 puntate con Dany che si cervella su come arrivare ad approdo del re e prendersi il trono per poi ritrovarsi una puntata alla dragon ball con tanto di Cell che distrugge le città con le palle d'energie.. mah mentre il Nk fatto fuori in modo cosi imbarazzante, il drago che gli spara una palla infuocata che sembra una carezza da una ragazzina, quella ragazzina che arriva al palazzo per poi andare sotto shock completo. Ok che non poteva essere perfetto certo ma non è in linea con le altre stagioni. Avrei preferito il NK come ultimo se doveva finire cosi dai.. 

Posso capire la metafora che gli umani sono peggio dei morti che camminano, e che JS si è fatto il mazzo per far fuori il NK, per poi alla fine capire, che forse era meglio lasciare il NK fare il suo corso. Però boh.. se il Villian finale è questa psicopatica - senza minimo cervello..


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che dicono che la colpa è di Martin....
> 
> Ian McElhinney ha spiegato oggi che Martin ha già finito gli ultimi due libri ma per accordi presi con D&D non ha potuto farli uscire prima della fine della serie tv, quindi il sesto uscirà entro un paio di mesi e il settimo l'anno prossimo, se non prima.



Davvero ha detto così? Ma dai almeno il sesto libro poteva farlo uscire.


----------



## Kayl (13 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Davvero ha detto così? Ma dai almeno il sesto libro poteva farlo uscire.



Sì sì, la trovi l'intervista sia trascritta che il video. Ma poi scusa, tu faresti uscire un libro che evidenzia quanto schifo abbia fatto la tua sceneggiatura in confronto?XD
Non so se lo sai, ma il video dell'Inside dell'episodio su youtube ha oltre 52.000 dislike contro i poco più che 32.000 like, giusto per farti capire il crollo verticale di questa serie, e dubito che siano più i lettori dei libri di quelli che guardano solo la serie, anzi.
E se andrà come previsto dai leak, e non ho più ragione di dubitarli ormai, questo finale farà sembrare quelli di Lost e Dexter dei capolavori.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Posso capire l'averlo fatto fuori prima, perchè alla fine la serie tratta della guerra del trono. Quel trono che si trova ad approdo del re. Però qua non c'è nessun trono ormai.



Se per trono intendi "la sedia" credo ci sia ancora. 
Nella 2x10 tra le visioni di Dany si vede la sala del trono senza tetto in inverno. 

Comunque se gli uomini si scanneranno tra loro, il NK avrà vinto anche da morto


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non so se lo sai, ma il video dell'Inside dell'episodio su youtube ha oltre 52.000 dislike contro i poco più che 32.000 like, giusto per farti capire il crollo verticale di questa serie, e dubito che siano più i lettori dei libri di quelli che guardano solo la serie, anzi.



Ma guarda è stato l'episodio meno fan-service di sempre quindi ci credo che stravincano i dislike, non vuol dire che non sia apprezzabile. Penso che il più grande difetto sia che nelle ultime stagioni è tutto troppo "sbrigativo", ma le scelte dei personaggi principali potrebbero essere simili anche nei libri, anche se gli avvenimenti non dovessero coincidere.
Vedremo che combinerà Martin.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se per trono intendi "la sedia" credo ci sia ancora.
> Nella 2x10 tra le visioni di Dany si vede la sala del trono senza tetto in inverno.
> 
> Comunque se gli uomini si scanneranno tra loro, il NK avrà vinto anche da morto



Non intendo letteralmente la sedia, intendo che ormai qua c'è poco da stare sul trono. Qua ha fatto un genocidio, puoi confermare se ci sono stati RE prima che hanno sterminato l'intera PROPRIA popolazione? O questa è la prima volta.. se è la prima volta, come ho detto, perde completamente valora.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non intendo letteralmente la sedia, intendo che ormai qua c'è poco da stare sul trono. Qua ha fatto un genocidio, puoi confermare se ci sono stati RE prima che hanno sterminato l'intera PROPRIA popolazione? O questa è la prima volta.. se è la prima volta, come ho detto, perde completamente valora.



La popolazione dei 7 Regni non è solo Approdo del Re, che assieme al Trono Di Spade è stata costruita dopo rispetto ai 7 Regni. Certo la distruzione della capitale è una bella botta.
Io ormai spero solo che non sia una conclusione troppo sbrigativa. 
Ma c'è solo poco più di un'oretta per cui la cosa più semplice per risolvere tutto senza buchi è che muoiano tutti in uno scontro finale.
Proprio come voleva il NK


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La popolazione dei 7 Regni non è solo Approdo del Re, che assieme al Trono Di Spade è stata costruita dopo rispetto ai 7 Regni. Certo la distruzione della capitale è una bella botta.
> Io ormai spero solo che non sia una conclusione troppo sbrigativa.
> Ma c'è solo poco più di un'oretta per cui la cosa più semplice per risolvere tutto senza buchi è che muoiano tutti in uno scontro finale.
> Proprio come voleva il NK



Secondo me invece, al netto di un paio di morti illustri, ci sarà un finale abbastanza aperto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2019)

Scusate ragazzi io sono molto meno esperto di voi ma una domanda mi sorge spontanea : 

Ci hanno spaccato le palle per intere stagioni per il tipo la Blu che resuscitava i morti. ok

Al di la che muore da vero babbo di mi...a ma poi la puntata dopo ( l'ultima ) come se niente fosse e vanno a combattere la bionda con i capelli corti. ok 

La Mamma dei draghi con i draghi potenti uno si fa uccidere cosi a caso.. ma che razza di puntate sono ? 

Non potevano far finire il tutto con loro che uccidevano il tipo Blu dei morti... 

Qualcuno mi spieghi perchè non sono esperto e non ci capisco nulla.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque se questo doveva essere la "guerra finale" allora, a questo punto, il capitolo NK poteva essere usato meglio.
> 
> Posso capire l'averlo fatto fuori prima, perchè alla fine la serie tratta della guerra del trono. Quel trono che si trova ad approdo del re. Però qua non c'è nessun trono ormai. Ha raso al suolo tutto con zero tattica o strategia, la peculiarità di GOT stava proprio nell'intelligenza dei vari personaggi ad uscire fuori situazioni complicate, parlo ad esempio a Cercei di come ha fatto fuori tutti dentro chiesa, oppure Tyron oppure di come le varie famiglie venivano fatti fuori in modo incredibile.. 10100 puntate con Dany che si cervella su come arrivare ad approdo del re e prendersi il trono per poi ritrovarsi una puntata alla dragon ball con tanto di Cell che distrugge le città con le palle d'energie.. mah mentre il Nk fatto fuori in modo cosi imbarazzante, il drago che gli spara una palla infuocata che sembra una carezza da una ragazzina, quella ragazzina che arriva al palazzo per poi andare sotto shock completo. Ok che non poteva essere perfetto certo ma non è in linea con le altre stagioni. Avrei preferito il NK come ultimo se doveva finire cosi dai..
> 
> Posso capire la metafora che gli umani sono peggio dei morti che camminano, e che JS si è fatto il mazzo per far fuori il NK, per poi alla fine capire, che forse era meglio lasciare il NK fare il suo corso. Però boh.. se il Villian finale è questa psicopatica - senza minimo cervello..



Quoto tutto. Sono profondamente deluso da questa ultima,frettolosa stagione. Modo indegno di chiudere una delle serie più belle di sempre. Se tecnicamente e stilisticamente è meravigliosa, la stagione presenta dei buchi narrativi che peggiorano di puntata in puntata sconfessando continuamente il lavoro fatto. Tutte le scelte sono errate, a partire dalla decisione di chiudere una serie così imponente in sole 6 puntate, generando cosi una confusione enorme e dovendo tagliare il più possibile dove in realtà andrebbero spiegate tante cose.
8 stagioni a menarcela con il night king e poi? Tutto risolto in una puntata come se nulla fosse, senza morti pesanti, senza tragedie, senza nessuna spiegazione. Le prime 2 puntate completamente inutili sono un ridondante trascinarsi fino alla battaglia coni white walkers. Arrivi al climax e poi? Niente, tutto finito. Bran a cosa serve? Che finalità ha? Personaggi con archi narrativi distrutti, a partire da jon snow utile come barzagli nel finale di juve-manchester, jamie che ha una parabola verso l’altro per poi rincoglionirsi alla fine, tyrion diventato un demente che non ne azzecca una, daenerys che impazzisce cosi in 2 minuti. Poi la 4a puntata è l’apoteosi della scellarata gestione della sceneggiatura e porta definitivamente la seie nel ridicolo, trasformandola nella saga dell’incoerenza neanche fosse dragon ball. Daenerys che si scorda della flotta di Euron, il drago che cade giù in 5 secondi ucciso da una megabalista OP, disastri tattici che manco napoleone in Russia. Impossibile fronteggiare questi scorpioni e si va di ritirata. Sotto le mura scena paterica tra tyrion e la sorella, euron che non si fa due domande sul bambino? Cersei ha a portato di arco praticamente chiunque e decide di non fare nulla, uccidono missandei e vorrei sapere come facevano a conoscerla e sapere chi fosse e perché solo lei in mezzo agli altri? Come mai Euron aveva la sua flotta li? Perche Daenerys non li aggirati? Ma vabbè. Arriviaml alla puntata di stanotte, la 5a ed ecco che si sconfessa ancora di più ciò che ci avevano racocntato prima. Adesso gli scopioni vengono distrutti in 20 secondi, la flotta di Euron distrutta in 10 secondi, la compagnia dorata durata meno di forrest gump davanti a jenny nuda, nessuna battaglia campale, nessun riguardo verso la disparita di forze, ma poi i dotrhaki erano quasi tutti sterminati e ce ne stavano ancora un casino? Daenerys non aveva mica meno di metà esercito? E le migliala di soldati lannister? Alla fine bastava un solo drago per fare tutto questo? Daenerys che impazzisce tipo interruttore on/off che fa un casino e distrugge tutto e tutti senza un minimo senso con un drago che ha una potenza tipo bomba atomica..morti di personaggi a casaccio e quindi roba che il night king era un onesto soldatino...il finale penoso di jamie e cersei? Arya che pero 8 stagioni ha un unico scopo e torna indietro, si salva sempre e comunall’ultimo e poi trova pure il cavallo bianco per scappare..ma che diavolo hanno combinato?


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato meglio. Hai ragione.
> Io ho letto i leaks sul finale, non so se ridere o piangere



Vediamo se indovino Jon uccide Dany si avvia verso il trono ma arriva Max Allegri mette il catenaccio davanti al trono e vince.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2019)

Ragà, se avete dei leaks per piacere sotto Spoiler.. siamo stati chiari su questo.

Potete commentare solo la puntata passata, ma non anticipare con leaks (solo con Spoiler)


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se indovino Jon uccide Dany si avvia verso il trono ma arriva Max Allegri mette il catenaccio davanti al trono e vince.



 ti adoro


----------



## Miro (13 Maggio 2019)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A questo punto ipotizzo Jon/Arya che accoppano Daenerys la pazza ed il verme grigio, ma anche con Jon accoppato a sua volta con la dinastia Targaryen che finisce qui. Visto che ormai a sud non c'è molto su cui regnare, immagino si andrà di Sansa regina nel nord ed indipendenza degli altri regni.



Per il resto avete detto tutto voi, tolta qualche scena/filone azzeccato (in particolare appunto la trasformazione di Daenerys e la scena di Jaime e Cersei che io onestamente non ho disdegnato), questa stagione è da buttare nel water e tirare lo sciacquone.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2019)

Bah.
Ancora grande effetto cinematografico accompagnato da una scrittura hollywoodiana ed incoerente.
Completamente distrutto il personaggio di Jaime.
Narrata malissimo la "pazzia" di Dany, specialmente per come sono stati gestiti Varys e Tyrion, il quale in due stagioni è passato da Tywin Jr a completo demente che non ne azzecca mezza.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io mi aspetto che le mura siano più resistenti a Winterfell dove hanno inverni più freddi. A KL a parte il recinti esterno e la fortezza rossa sono solo casette eh.
> E comunque Drogon è ben più grosso e potente di Viserion. E le mura esterne le sfonda dalla parte della porta sicuramente la parte meno resistente dell'intero muro.



Winterfell, così come Storm's End e la Barriera, è stato progettato/costruito da Bran The Builder avvalendosi, secondo la leggenda, di mezzi magici. Quindi basandosi sui libri *potrebbe* anche starci, ma sappiamo benissimo che i libri li stanno ignorando da tempo 



Kayl ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che dicono che la colpa è di Martin....
> 
> Ian McElhinney ha spiegato oggi che Martin ha già finito gli ultimi due libri ma per accordi presi con D&D non ha potuto farli uscire prima della fine della serie tv, quindi il sesto uscirà entro un paio di mesi e il settimo l'anno prossimo, se non prima.



Serio???
Non illudetemi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato meglio. Hai ragione.
> Io ho letto i leaks sul finale, non so se ridere o piangere



Mi spaventano sti continui riferimenti ai leak sul finale. Sono riusciti veramente a fare una roba così brutale? E' peggio della morte del NK?

Tempo fa lessi che girarono diversi finali proprio per evitare una fuga di spoiler, magari è un finale farlocco


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2019)

Ma Dario qualcosa che si era bombato Daenerys che fine ha fatto? Non ricordo. Non mi pare sia morto, sbaglio?


----------



## hakaishin (13 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma Dario qualcosa che si era bombato Daenerys che fine ha fatto? Non ricordo. Non mi pare sia morto, sbaglio?



Daenerys lo ha lasciato ad est, non mi ricordo in quale città


----------



## Davidoff (14 Maggio 2019)

Insensato il massacro di civili innocenti da parte di Daenerys, totalmente out of character. Se avesse avuto una follia simile pronta ad esplodere non avrebbe mai accettato la pagliacciata di trattare con Cersei la stagione scorsa, rimettendoci un drago.
Incoerenza massima anche per gli scorpioni, una puntata fa hanno infilzato Rhaegal come un piccione e adesso vengono distrutti a decine da Drogon.
Jon è il protagonista più inutile mai visto, in questa stagione non ha ancora fatto una singola cosa degna di nota (a parte urlare a Viserion). Visto che sembra tutto apparecchiato per far sì che Arya ammazzi Daenerys, lui esattamente cosa l'hanno fatto resuscitare a fare?
Resa scenica e visiva spettacolare, sceneggiatura che fa acqua da tutte le parti da almeno tre stagioni, peccato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi...ma Bran??

Avevo grandi aspettative su questo personaggio. Un alone di mistero lo ha sempre caratterizzato.

Adesso però comincio a pensare che la sua utilità era legata al NK. Morto questo, non serve più a nulla!
In pratica Bran è solamente un pg con una serie di poteri, serviti essenzialmente a svelare il giga-mistero di Jon Snow (che Sam aveva scoperto senza poteri ma leggendo, giusto?)

Inoltre, stando alla visione di Bran (e Melisandre) riguardante il fatto che ogni personaggio è destinato a qualcosa, penso a Theon, che poverino ha vissuto l'inferno lungo le stagioni, solo per ritardare l'esecuzione di Bran da parte del NK di 30 secondi.

Scoprire che questo immenso panegirico non è servito a nulla (perchè Bran è questo visto finora, e nient'altro) sarebbe un'ulteriore mazzata.

Non credo in 70 minuti si possano fare miracoli, non c'è materialmente il minutaggio per sistemare queste cose.


----------



## mabadi (14 Maggio 2019)

Di che colore ha gli occhi Daenerys?


----------



## Davidoff (14 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ragazzi...ma Bran??
> 
> Avevo grandi aspettative su questo personaggio. Un alone di mistero lo ha sempre caratterizzato.
> 
> ...



Hanno buttato puntate su puntate per approfondire storyline inutili nelle stagioni scorse (es. Dorne), per poi ritrovarsi con poco tempo per gestire i momenti decisivi. Errore imperdonabile, che rende tutto troppo veloce, ingiustificato, forzato.


----------



## Kayl (14 Maggio 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Di che colore ha gli occhi Daenerys?



Non ci contare, fidati, lascia perdere. Arya non uccide più, hanno deciso di scambiare i compiti dei personaggi sulle storyline altrui.


----------



## Kayl (14 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bah.
> Serio???
> Non illudetemi



Sì la trovi anche l'intervista se cerchi, è anche riportata su diversi siti. Dubito abbia motivo per dire balle.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ragazzi...ma Bran??
> 
> Avevo grandi aspettative su questo personaggio. Un alone di mistero lo ha sempre caratterizzato.
> 
> ...



Beh il 3 eyed raven era il diretto avversario del NK per cui per forza il compito di bran è finito. Pensavo sarebbe andato a nord con i bruti per fondersi con qualche albero guida. Forse gli si poteva rendere giustizia così. 

Theon lascia perdere che nei libri Martin è stato meno clemente. Con quel che resta delle sue mani non potrebbe mai brandire una lancia o scoccare frecce. 
Ma considerando solo la serie TV "Theon non devi scegliere sei un Greyjoy e sei uno Stark" ha liberato Yara come Greyjoy ed è andato a morire come Stark, direi che il suo cerchio si è concluso degnamente meglio di tanti altri.


----------



## Kayl (14 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Beh il 3 eyed raven era il diretto avversario del NK per cui per forza il compito di bran è finito. Pensavo sarebbe andato a nord con i bruti per fondersi con qualche albero guida. Forse gli si poteva rendere giustizia così.
> 
> Theon lascia perdere che nei libri Martin è stato meno clemente. Con quel che resta delle sue mani non potrebbe mai brandire una lancia o scoccare frecce.
> Ma considerando solo la serie TV "Theon non devi scegliere sei un Greyjoy e sei uno Stark" ha liberato Yara come Greyjoy ed è andato a morire come Stark, direi che il suo cerchio si è concluso degnamente meglio di tanti altri.



Se guardi la 7x7 mentre parla con i Greyjoy davanti alla scialuppa è ridicolo lo stesso che possa brandire un arco, si vede chiaramente che gli mancano più dita per mano.


----------



## malos (14 Maggio 2019)

In estrema sintesi ottima regia pessima sceneggiatura.

Inoltre mai visto, a mia memoria, un attore più cane di Kit Harington (Jon Snow)


----------



## Zanc9 (14 Maggio 2019)

kayl ha scritto:


> è incoerente perché non ha alcun motivo di farlo! Per un quarto d'ora è riuscita con precisione chirurgica ad annientare la flotta, la compagnia dorata e a distruggere le mura e tutti gli scorpioni senza uno stramaledetto innocente coinvolto. L'esercito si arrende, la vittoria è sua, in quel momento è la regina. Ha mantenuto il suo proposito sempre sbandierato di non voler coinvolgere gli innocenti a meno che non fosse indispensabile, era stata una vittoria clamorosa senza nessuna perdita tra civili, donne e bambini.
> Se voleva uccidere ancora qualcuno le bastava andare da cersei alla fortezza per bruciarla personalmente, non c'era alcun bisogno di bruciare la città e gli innocenti, nessuno! Aveva vinto, aveva ottenuto tutto ciò che voleva senza spargimenti di sangue inutili.
> 
> L'intera costruzione della sua follia sono state cosa? L'esecuzione dei tarly che non erano niente più che traditori come i bolton (hanno tradito i tyrell cui erano fedeli per schierarsi coi lannister in cambio del titolo di protettori, proprio come i bolton hanno fatto con gli stark grazie all'appoggio lannister) e ai quali aveva comunque dato la scelta di sottomettersi o morire, nell'ottica di un mondo medievale è perfettamente pertinente quella scelta, per quanto possa apparire spietata. Stannis per esempio avrebbe fatto esattamente la stessa cosa, il suo primo discorso nella seconda stagione include un "o si inginocchieranno o li distruggerò".
> Per il resto ci sono le sue lamentele per non essere amata abbastanza e sul fatto che jon sia l'erede legittimo. Ne parlano molto di più tutti gli altri personaggi del fatto che stia uscendo di testa, ma nei fatti e dal personaggio stesso si è visto ben poco. Come quando tutti dicono che jon è un leader carismatico, un re degno e amato, non fanno che ripeterlo quando jon in sta stagione è stato più inutile della carta igienica usata e sta sempre lì mogio come se gli avessero ammazzato il cane (ah no, neanche, quello l'ha scaricato lui) e non fa altro che scodinzolare dietro gli ordini di daenerys (il grande leader carismatico proprio). Ma daenerys non prende mai decisioni avventate che possano mostrare totale follia, persino nella scorsa puntata dice di essere pronta ad uccidere gli innocenti se sarà necessario per vincere, ma in quel momento daenerys non aveva alcun bisogno di farlo per vincere! Non era necessario! Non c'erano danni collaterali! Tutti imploravano pietà ed erano disperati, arresi, senza volontà di opporsi a lei. Ha annientato due eserciti in un quarto d'ora e sottomesso il terzo in un attimo, che bisogno aveva di farlo? Nessuno, solo uno psicopatico totale sarebbe impazzito fino a quel punto! Le ammazzano missandei e impazzisce completamente? Missandei che aveva voluto salvare perché schiava innocente e visto che muore lei un milione di persone, tra cui tantissimi innocenti, donne e bambini, devono morire? Questa roba non esiste al mondo, punto.



grazie amico mio ti voglio bene


----------



## Zanc9 (14 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che dicono che la colpa è di Martin....
> 
> Ian McElhinney ha spiegato oggi che Martin ha già finito gli ultimi due libri ma per accordi presi con D&D non ha potuto farli uscire prima della fine della serie tv, quindi il sesto uscirà entro un paio di mesi e il settimo l'anno prossimo, se non prima.



adesso invece ti amo alla follia


----------



## pazzomania (14 Maggio 2019)

Ieri sera ho visto le ultime due puntate: beh scenografia e budget c' erano, senza dubbio. Belle.

Ma la storia... ma la storia 

Liquidato tutto troppo in fretta, ma perchè??

Era una serie che poteva diventare un capolavoro per l' eternità...

Ma perchè hanno deciso di chiuderla? ha milioni di seguaci.


----------



## Zanc9 (14 Maggio 2019)

Il toto riassuntone ci dice:

- Daenerys: ottimo il passaggio da "non ucciderò mai nessun innocente" a "facciamo la grigliata a guerra vinta", gli è scaduto l'antivirus per i geni targaryen;

-Arya: 8 stagioni per vendicarsi di cersei e poi a 5 minuti dall'arrivo basta UNA FRASE del mastino e torna indietro...

-Clegane wars: la stavo paragonando ad una boss fight di dark souls ma mi mancava ancora qualcosa, alla fine ho capito. Got si è trasformato in Devil May Cry...quando sono caduti dalla torre mancavano solo i rank di fine missione;

-Cersei: una puntata a dire frasi senza senso. Meglio di maurizio mosca;

-Tyrion: finalmente abbiamo uno scopo per il personaggio! Piangere non sense davanti a suo fratello...sono lontani i tempi in cui il nome Tysha aveva un significato;

-Jon: 5 puntate e ancora non ha fatto nulla. Complimenti Jon. 

-Bran: Unica cosa che ha fatto è stata dormire. Come i fan del resto.

-Davos: presidente del club degli inutili (di cui soci onorari sopra citati)

-Compagnia dorata: tipico esempio di soldi ben spesi;


Scherzi a parte, anche gli attori sono rimasti schifati dalla sceneggiatura, è tutto un dire. Però è giusto che ognuno abbia la sua opinione. IO pretendevo mooolto di più, ma non credevo facessero così male.


----------



## Zanc9 (14 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Sì la trovi anche l'intervista se cerchi, è anche riportata su diversi siti. Dubito abbia motivo per dire balle.



Martin ha negato tutto sul suo blog, non ha finito winds of winter e dream of spring non è nemmeno cominciato


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Maggio 2019)

Secondo me ragazzi saremmo rimasti delusi da qualunque finale.
Mi sto convincendo di questo..
La puntata è stata bellissima SE isolata da tutta la storia che ci ha portato qui.
È aver vissuto cosí intensamente ogni personaggio che ci porta ad essere così delusi.
Hanno fatto delle scelte SBAGLIATE e hanno fatto una stagione finale in cui hanno cercato di rendere epiche le inquadrature e le riprese.. dimenticandosi pero’ della storia.

Hanno gestito malissimo il re della notte, il filone principale chiuso senza senso.. hanno rovinato personaggi come tyrion (questa stagione è diventato tonto) e daenerys (impazzita per diventsre il cattivo finale),a anche Bran(a che è servito?!? Assurdo..).
Tutto rema verso Jon Snow.. ma spero non abbiano questo finale in mente.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Martin ha negato tutto sul suo blog, non ha finito winds of winter e dream of spring non è nemmeno cominciato



Infatti mi sembrava strano


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ragazzi saremmo rimasti delusi da qualunque finale.
> Mi sto convincendo di questo..
> La puntata è stata bellissima SE isolata da tutta la storia che ci ha portato qui.
> È aver vissuto cosí intensamente ogni personaggio che ci porta ad essere così delusi.
> ...



Per me è stata la puntata più GOT dell'intera stagione, GOT è quando ti accorgi troppo tardi che sta per succedere qualcosa che mai ti saresti aspettato anche se ti hanno dato dei segnali. 
Sinceramente non ho in mente un finale che sarebbe "migliore" rispetto ad altri. Resto comunque curioso.
Vediamo come se la giocano nei rimanenti 70 minuti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Maggio 2019)

A me questa puntata e questa stagione, al netto di alcune incongruenze, stanno piacendo moltissimo.
Fuoco e Sangue!

Comunque mi fa molto ridere vedere tutto questo astio nei confronti di Deny quando è già capitato almeno 4 o 5 volte prima che si macchiasse di barbarie terribili.
Lei è così, se poi i fan si sono fatti fregare da due motivazioni idiote e il suo musetto tenero e ora sono delusi, affari loro.
Io amo sta Mad Queen!


----------



## Zanc9 (14 Maggio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me questa puntata e questa stagione, al netto di alcune incongruenze, stanno piacendo moltissimo.
> Fuoco e Sangue!
> 
> Comunque mi fa molto ridere vedere tutto questo astio nei confronti di Deny quando è già capitato almeno 4 o 5 volte prima che si macchiasse di barbarie terribili.
> ...



Purtroppo la realtà è un altra. Se fai una piccola riflessione ti accorgerai che Dany è sempre stata spietata, ma giusta.

I padroni sono stati impalati perchè loro avevano impalato gli schiavi sapendo del suo arrivo. I Tarly sono stati bruciati perchè si sono rifiutati di sottomettersi. La strega della prima stagione è stata bruciata perchè l'ha ingannata condannando Drogo e suo figlio. Si è rifiutata fino all'ultimo di riaprire le fosse da combattimento di mereen perchè erano barbarie. Ha ucciso altri Padroni perchè sapeva che erano coinvolti con gli agguati dei figli dell'arpia. 

Dany non ha MAI ucciso innocenti senza un motivo. Ha ucciso tanta gente, ma sempre perchè era in guerra. Qui a battaglia finita scotenna male e rade al suolo la città e non ce n'era nessun bisogno.

Per carità possiamo farcelo andar bene, ma ce la menano dall'inizio che "lei è buona e giusta sarà un buon sovrano" e sta svolta è quantomeno straaaana


----------



## pazzomania (14 Maggio 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Il toto riassuntone ci dice:
> 
> - Daenerys: ottimo il passaggio da "non ucciderò mai nessun innocente" a "facciamo la grigliata a guerra vinta", gli è scaduto l'antivirus per i geni targaryen;
> 
> ...



Vero.

Sembrano col fuoco al culo per chiudere alla pene di cane... mah.

Non malissimo malissimo, ma si poteva fare molto molto meglio per una serie del genere.


----------



## mabadi (14 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non ci contare, fidati, lascia perdere. Arya non uccide più, hanno deciso di scambiare i compiti dei personaggi sulle storyline altrui.



a me sembrava abbastanza arrabbiata.
Non so mi vedo Dany che uccide Jon e Arya che nel finale la uccide


----------



## Hellscream (14 Maggio 2019)

Allora, ho aspettato un po' per dire la mia perchè ho diverse cose da esporre...

Partiamo dal lato generale, nel suo complesso la puntata mi è piaciuta, visivamente è stata letteralmente uno SPETTACOLO (e su questo credo che nessuno possa obiettare). Come sempre ormai in questa stagione ci sono cose che ci stanno ed altre cose no (ed anche di tanto)...

*Daenerys*: Secondo me la discesa nella follia di Daenerys è stata resa benissimo. Non l'ho vista come una cosa così di botto, improvvisa, dal nulla, ma una cosa ben costruita che accade gradualmente ed è credibile. Ragazzi, dobbiamo entrare nel modo di pensare che lei ha SEMPRE avuto, non limitarci a questi ultimi episodi. A Dany ha sempre importato del Trono, tutto quello che ha fatto, l'ha fatto in funzione della conquista di quest'ultimo. Ora, immaginate questa che: le sono morti letteralmente tutte le persone di cui si fidava e che, soprattutto, credevano in lei (Barristan, che nei libri è ancora vivo, lo so, ma parliamo della serie, Jorah, Missandei); le hanno ammazzato due draghi che per lei corrispondo agli unici figli che potrà mai avere, di cui uno morto per una guerra che ricordiamo non essere la sua (lo diventa appunto dopo la morte di Viserion) e non solo, quando alla fine tolgono di mezzo la minaccia degli Estranei, NESSUNO che le dica "grazie". Notate nella 8x04 quando sono a festeggiare, fanno vedere chiaramente come lei sia SOLA. A tutto questo aggiungiamo che i due consiglieri che ha tramano (uno apertamente, l'altro è assalito da dubbi più che legittimi), di spodestarla e per chi? Per l'uomo che inizialmente forse amava ma solo fino a quando non scopre essere una minaccia proprio per tutto quello che lei ha creduto di essere per tutta la sua vita (che sia suo nipote sembra importarle zero). Veniamo dunque al momento del botto, quello delle campane. Le campane suonano, i Lannister si arrendono, Daenerys ha vinto. Ma è davvero così? Dany sa benissimo che appena la notizia del vero lignaggio di Jon si diffonderà (cosa che presumibilmente accadrà visti i messaggi di Varys), TUTTI vedranno in lui un sovrano migliore di lei. In quel momento Dany ha vinto, è vero, ma è destinata comunque a perdere, e lei lo sa. E qui, scoppia la scintilla. Non dico ovviamente che sia una cosa giusta, e che ha fatto bene, ci mancherebbe, ma la cosa è stata costruita bene dal punto di vista EMOTIVO del personaggio. Ora non ha più nessuno che la limiti o la consigli, perché mi rifiuto di credere che Tyrion e Jon stiano ancora al suo fianco dopo tutto questo, verrà ovviamente deposta e morirà (e credo anche male).

*Jaimie*: Qui invece ci troviamo di fronte non ad una ma ALLA AZZATA dell'episodio, se non dell'intera serie. Partiamo da una cosa: facciamo caso che Jaimie non fosse mai partito per il Nord, cosa sarebbe cambiato? Alla fine penso nulla, per come sono andate gli eventi. E prendiamo anche in considerazione un'altra serie di cose:

1) Come se n'è andato? Se vi ricordate, se n'è andato con Cersei che lo minacciava di uccidere, e lui che potevate vedere come si fosse reso conto che "questa ormai è più fuori di un balcone".

2) Se questo non bastasse ha anche arruolato Bronn per toglierlo di mezzo

3) Mettiamo anche che lui avesse avuto sempre l'idea di tornare da lei. Per tutto il periodo dalla partenza da KL a praticamente oggi, questa cosa non viene MAI, in NESSUN MODO, non dico fatto capire ma anche solo intuire. Vuoi che lui sia sempre legato a lei? Benissimo, ma metti degli indizi! Fallo capire bene o male che la sua idea è sempre quella. Così facendo, non fai altro che costruire un arco narrativo per un personaggio per poi non portarlo a termine e tornare al punto di partenza. Tanto vale lasciarlo com'era no? Potrei anche capire che si potrebbe vedere in un modo che "oh, ci ha provato ad essere diverso ed a staccarsi da lei, non c'è riuscito" ma anche qui, nessun indizio della cosa.

A molti poi ho letto chiedere "Ma Bran? E' anche colpa sua, poteva evitare tutto questo!". Ora, ammesso e non concesso che Bran veda il futuro, cosa che non sappiamo, lui non può e non deve soprattutto, cambiare il corso degli eventi! Ragazzi, cambiare la storia è una roba pericolosissima, ed è quello che il Corvo a Tre Occhi precedente a lui gli ha SEMPRE detto (in funzione del passato è vero, ma penso sia assimilabile anche ad eventi futuri), perché le cose si cercano di evitare, potrebbero portare a conseguenze ben più gravi! Anch'io sono convinto che Bran abbia ancora un ruolo, perché altrimenti non avrebbe senso tenerlo lì e non averlo fatto morire nella 8x03, non ho idea di cosa gli vogliano far fare, ma qualcosa DEVE farla.

A questo punto è matematico che uno tra Jon e Dany muoia ed è quindi impossibile che restino entrambi vivi. E' altrettanto chiaro che sarà Dany perché un sovrano simile, dopo tutto quello di cui si è macchiato nell'ultima puntata, non può regnare (su cosa poi? Non è rimasto nulla...), anzi è probabile che dopo aver visto la follia "pratica" di Daenerys vedremo anche quella politica. Personalmente non mi stupirei di una scena (magari all'inizio) tra lei e Jon del tipo: "Mi sei ancora fedele?" "Si" "Benissimo, vai ad ammazzare tua sorella." e mi sono decisamente convinto che ad ammazzare Dany sarà proprio Jon, che per tutta la stagione non ha fatto letteralmente nulla. Arya ha già ucciso il NK (oltre a tutti i Frey e a Ditocorto, quindi anche basta). Tocca a Jon.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la realtà è un altra. Se fai una piccola riflessione ti accorgerai che Dany è sempre stata spietata, ma giusta.
> 
> I padroni sono stati impalati perchè loro avevano impalato gli schiavi sapendo del suo arrivo. I Tarly sono stati bruciati perchè si sono rifiutati di sottomettersi. La strega della prima stagione è stata bruciata perchè l'ha ingannata condannando Drogo e suo figlio. Si è rifiutata fino all'ultimo di riaprire le fosse da combattimento di mereen perchè erano barbarie. Ha ucciso altri Padroni perchè sapeva che erano coinvolti con gli agguati dei figli dell'arpia.
> 
> ...



La questione chiave per la svolta del suo personaggio è l'amara verità che *Daenerys vede SOLO il Trono*. Per quanto sia stata giusta lo si capisce quando chiede a tutti i costi a Jon Snow di inginocchiarsi, quando si irrigidisce perché Sansa le chiede "cosa ne sarà del Nord quando avrai il trono?".
Sta tutto nella frase che Sam dice a Jon: "Hai rinunciato alla corona per il tuo popolo. Lei farebbe lo stesso?"
Risposta: NO. 
In quel momento Daenerys vede solo il Trono, nel frattempo però ha perso 2 draghi, ha perso Jorah, ha perso Missandei... quindi ha perso i suoi "figli" e ha visto svanire gran parte dell'affetto che invece a Essos aveva ricevuto.
E perché li ha persi?
Secondo me nella sua testa crolla qualcosa perché pensa che se avesse dato fuoco ad Approdo del Re *subito*, appena arrivata nel continente, se non fosse stata così giusta, se fosse stata spietata, avrebbe salvato le vite di coloro che la amavano.
*E allora se non devo essere regina amata, se devo essere solo spietata, così sia!!

*


Hellscream ha scritto:


> Daenerys: Secondo me la discesa nella follia di Daenerys è stata resa benissimo. Non l'ho vista come una cosa così di botto, improvvisa, dal nulla, ma una cosa ben costruita che accade gradualmente ed è credibile. Ragazzi, dobbiamo entrare nel modo di pensare che lei ha SEMPRE avuto, non limitarci a questi ultimi episodi. A Dany ha sempre importato del Trono, tutto quello che ha fatto, l'ha fatto in funzione della conquista di quest'ultimo. Ora, immaginate questa che: le sono morti letteralmente tutte le persone di cui si fidava e che, soprattutto, credevano in lei (Barristan, che nei libri è ancora vivo, lo so, ma parliamo della serie, Jorah, Missandei); le hanno ammazzato due draghi che per lei corrispondo agli unici figli che potrà mai avere, di cui uno morto per una guerra che ricordiamo non essere la sua (lo diventa appunto dopo la morte di Viserion) e non solo, quando alla fine tolgono di mezzo la minaccia degli Estranei, NESSUNO che le dica "grazie". Notate nella 8x04 quando sono a festeggiare, fanno vedere chiaramente come lei sia SOLA. A tutto questo aggiungiamo che i due consiglieri che ha tramano (uno apertamente, l'altro è assalito da dubbi più che legittimi), di spodestarla e per chi? Per l'uomo che inizialmente forse amava ma solo fino a quando non scopre essere una minaccia proprio per tutto quello che lei ha creduto di essere per tutta la sua vita (che sia suo nipote sembra importarle zero). Veniamo dunque al momento del botto, quello delle campane. Le campane suonano, i Lannister si arrendono, Daenerys ha vinto. Ma è davvero così? Dany sa benissimo che appena la notizia del vero lignaggio di Jon si diffonderà (cosa che presumibilmente accadrà visti i messaggi di Varys), TUTTI vedranno in lui un sovrano migliore di lei. In quel momento Dany ha vinto, è vero, ma è destinata comunque a perdere, e lei lo sa. E qui, scoppia la scintilla. Non dico ovviamente che sia una cosa giusta, e che ha fatto bene, ci mancherebbe, ma la cosa è stata costruita bene dal punto di vista EMOTIVO del personaggio. Ora non ha più nessuno che la limiti o la consigli, perché mi rifiuto di credere che Tyrion e Jon stiano ancora al suo fianco dopo tutto questo, verrà ovviamente deposta e morirà (e credo anche male).



Pienamente d'accordo. E credo anche che prima di morire giustizierà Tyrion per tradimento.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La questione chiave per la svolta del suo personaggio è l'amara verità che *Daenerys vede SOLO il Trono*. Per quanto sia stata giusta lo si capisce quando chiede a tutti i costi a Jon Snow di inginocchiarsi, quando si irrigidisce perché Sansa le chiede "cosa ne sarà del Nord quando avrai il trono?".
> Sta tutto nella frase che Sam dice a Jon: "Hai rinunciato alla corona per il tuo popolo. Lei farebbe lo stesso?"
> Risposta: NO.
> In quel momento Daenerys vede solo il Trono, nel frattempo però ha perso 2 draghi, ha perso Jorah, ha perso Missandei... quindi ha perso i suoi "figli" e ha visto svanire gran parte dell'affetto che invece a Essos aveva ricevuto.
> ...



Ci sta come ragionamento. Riguardo Tyrion, secondo me nel momento in cui lo stara' per giustiziare interverra' il Jon/Arya di turno ( piu' il primo)


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ci sta come ragionamento. Riguardo Tyrion, secondo me nel momento in cui lo stara' per giustiziare interverra' il Jon/Arya di turno ( piu' il primo)



Penso che il folletto "se ne andrà" comunque, essendo uno dei personaggi preferiti penso sia la carta per convincere almeno parte dei fans che ormai Daenerys è del tutto malvagia e *deve *morire. E penso che Sansa lo piangerà, inconsolabile.


----------



## Zanc9 (14 Maggio 2019)

Ripeto, ognuno ha la sua opinione giustamente e a questi eventi (Dany che sbrocca) possiamo dare tante giustificazioni. A me personalmente non piace, si discosta troppo dal personaggio e la discesa nella follia non me l'hanno venduta bene


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2019)

Personalmente credo che il destino di Daenerys sia esattamente quello che Martin avesse in mente fin da quando ha scritto il primo capitolo del primo libro, nonché una delle poche cose che il finale della serie condividerà con il finale della saga letteraria (se mai lo vedremo). Riguardo la resa: l’ho trovata piuttosto convincente e francamente credo che i problemi di queste ultime due stagioni siano altri, ma penso sempre che con due ultime stagioni piene si sarebbe potuto fare molto di più.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Maggio 2019)

Secondo me tutti i ragionamenti che sto leggendo, interessanti e pieni di spunti, non li hanno fatti gli sceneggiatori. 
Ripeto secondo me hanno puntato tantissimo sulla spettacolarità delle immagini(riuscitissime!) ma non sul contenuto e la psicologia dei personaggi.


----------



## Capitan T (14 Maggio 2019)

De gustibus! a me tutto sommato non è dispiaciuta _eccessivamente_ ahah
Cioè, la trama ci può stare, il problema è che hanno concentrato tutto in troppo poco tempo e di conseguenza sono emerse tante incongruenze.
La guerra in sè è per alcune scelte "realistica", ma se avessero diluito la sottotrama (segreto jon, fuga jaime, pazzia di Dany) lungo tutte le puntate a disposizione avrebbero costruito meglio la stagione


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Personalmente credo che il destino di Daenerys sia esattamente quello che Martin avesse in mente fin da quando ha scritto il primo capitolo del primo libro, nonché una delle poche cose che il finale della serie condividerà con il finale della saga letteraria (se mai lo vedremo)


Ne sono convinto anch'io. Era semplicemente il suo destino. Come dire "la leggenda voleva così".

Ma anche senza considerare il fato, la sua pazzia è una delle cose costruite meglio, anche in linea con stagioni passate. L'analisi di Roten e Hellscream è praticamente perfetta



Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ripeto secondo me hanno puntato tantissimo sulla spettacolarità delle immagini(riuscitissime!) ma non sul contenuto e la psicologia dei personaggi.


Sì infatti, ho visto un pò di backstage ed è tanta roba. 
Ora che è quasi finita, devo dire che è una serie più "visiva" che psicologica, per quanto abbiano provato a raggiungere l'eccellenza in entrambi


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Maggio 2019)

Comunque credo ci sarà ancora azione e lotta. 
Se Daenerys diventerà il nemico...allora ci sarà un drago di mezzo!
Per questa ragione non credo ad un'esecuzione da parte di Arya; e nemmeno verrà trafitta con dispiacere da Jon, magari davanti ad un camino 
Che senso avrebbe far morire Daenerys, lasciando in vita Drogon? Questo di certo non diventererebbe il pet di Jon Snow.

Ci potrebbe essere una sorta di scontro Daenerys sul drago VS i restanti

E non escludo una scontro Jon Snow vs Verme Grigio


----------



## Davidoff (14 Maggio 2019)

A me fa incavolare che D&D abbiano voluto chiudere in fretta e furia per dedicarsi agli altri progetti futuri (trilogia di Star Wars in primis), con tutta la carne al fuoco che c'era si sono ridotti a fare 6 misere puntate in cui hanno condensato avvenimenti che sarebbe stato opportuno sviluppare in almeno due-tre serie. Se non ne potevano più avrebbero fatto meglio a togliersi di mezzo e passare il testimone a qualcuno interessato a chiudere degnamente la storia, così diventa veramente difficile ingoiare tutte le forzature e le incongruenze che sono stati capaci di mostrare nell'arco di poche puntate.


----------



## Wetter (14 Maggio 2019)

Il problema di fondo è l'accelerazione che ha subito tutta la serie in questa ultima stagione,siamo stati costretti a guardare puntate su puntate lente ed inutili le passate stagioni ed ora sono arrivati con l'acqua alla gola.La domanda è: dato che hanno milioni di followers non potevano allungare ancora un pò la serie?secondo me avrebbe creato ancora più Hype....
Inoltre ci sono una serie di forzature Holliwoodiane che mi fanno storcere il naso,tipo il NK ucciso come un idiota,Jamie e Euron che si ritrovano,guarda caso,nella stessa spiaggia di 1 mt quadro nello stesso identico momento,la morte del drago in mezzo al mare etc etc...potevano rendere questa serie un capolavoro,una pietra miliare,ma si sono persi in un bicchier d'acqua nel finale.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2019)

Punti di vista.
Per me stanno facendo un capolavoro dal punto di vista visivo e della regia e personalmente adoro questa deriva verso il caos e la violenza, senza happy ending, senza spiegazioni, senza chiudere il cerchio dei personaggi.

Altrimenti sarebbe stato come tutti gli altri Fantasy. Così invece è diverso e unico.
Spero che nell'ultimo episodio non cerchino di rimediare con un finale buonista e prevedibile. Spero che non cerchino di dare un senso a tutto con un finale retorico. 

Al di là dei gusti personali, la regia e le interpretazioni degli attori sono davvero magnifici per tutta la stagione. 
Lena nel 5 pazzesca.


----------



## BB7 (14 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista.
> Per me stanno facendo un capolavoro dal punto di vista visivo e della regia e personalmente adoro questa deriva verso il caos e la violenza, senza happy ending, senza spiegazioni, senza chiudere il cerchio dei personaggi.
> 
> Altrimenti sarebbe stato come tutti gli altri Fantasy. Così invece è diverso e unico.
> ...



Ah nella storia di sicuro ci sono entrati con questa stagione hahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Comunque credo ci sarà ancora azione e lotta.
> Se Daenerys diventerà il nemico...allora ci sarà un drago di mezzo!
> Per questa ragione non credo ad un'esecuzione da parte di Arya; e nemmeno verrà trafitta con dispiacere da Jon, magari davanti ad un camino



Varys voleva avvelenarla... chissà


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Varys voleva avvelenarla... chissà


Giusto!

Se Cersei è morta sotto le macerie, Daenerys può morire per avvelenamento


----------



## Hellscream (14 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Giusto!
> 
> Se *Cersei è morta sotto le macerie*, Daenerys può morire per avvelenamento



Tra l'altro dubito che i ritroveranno i corpi, Dany resterà col dubbio che sia riuscita a scappare...


----------



## Miro (14 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Ema2000 (14 Maggio 2019)

Vista l'ultima puntata, piace ancora, ma certo ha perso molto della qualità delle prime stagioni,
trovo illogiche l'evoluzione di molti personaggi,
Tyrion che era l'asse portante della serie, ridotto a un ameba senza @@ e fosforo
Cersei idem
Sandor che sotto alla sua scorza selvaggia, aveva sempre mostrato una certa saggezza, non ha molto senso che non abbia compreso che la sua vendetta era ormai inutile, visto che ormai il fratello era ridotto a uno zombie semi senziente.
Varys è coerente nella sua scelta, ma è sempre stato il signore delle cospirazioni, poco credibile che si sia lasciato incastrare così facilmente
Daenerys ci stà la svolta del personaggio, anche perchè una certa volubilità e violenza repressa l'aveva sempre mostrata, nonostante avesse sempre provato ad essere un personaggio positivo, ma è stata gestita malissimo, doveva essere una cosa più sottile, non certo dopo una grande vittoria ottenuta praticamente da sola, non ha senso, avrebbero dovuto trovargli una situazione più al limite, magari una scelta violenta per non perdere la guerra o una faida successiva se il popolo avesse preteso Jon come re.

invece più coerenti: 
Jon, sempre il solito passivo trascinato dagli eventi, coraggioso ma mai veramente determinato, non è mai stato un vero leader, coerente la sua mancanza d'interesse a diventare il re.
Jaime l'ho trovato il personaggio più coerente e in un certo senso anche reale, non è implicitamente malvagio o violento, ma è totalmente vittima dei suoi impulsi, sia che sia l'amore per Cersei, ma anche quello per il fratello e tutto sommato anche il rispetto per l'animo duro e puro di Brienne, probabilmente quello che avrebbe desiderato avere, (non deve essere stato facile farsi un simile scimmione


----------



## RojoNero (14 Maggio 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Di che colore ha gli occhi Daenerys?



viola.... nei libri!


----------



## RojoNero (14 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Insensato il massacro di civili innocenti da parte di Daenerys, totalmente out of character. Se avesse avuto una follia simile pronta ad esplodere non avrebbe mai accettato la pagliacciata di trattare con Cersei la stagione scorsa, rimettendoci un drago.
> Incoerenza massima anche per gli scorpioni, una puntata fa hanno infilzato Rhaegal come un piccione e adesso vengono distrutti a decine da Drogon.
> Jon è il protagonista più inutile mai visto, in questa stagione non ha ancora fatto una singola cosa degna di nota (a parte urlare a Viserion). Visto che sembra tutto apparecchiato per far sì che Arya ammazzi Daenerys, lui esattamente cosa l'hanno fatto resuscitare a fare?
> Resa scenica e visiva spettacolare, sceneggiatura che fa acqua da tutte le parti da almeno tre stagioni, peccato.



forse vi siete scordati che ha fatto Jon prima... è stato l'unico nella storia che è riuscito a mettere insieme e a far collaborare guardiani della notte,bruti e gente del nord! in più è andato pure a trattare prima con la ******* platinata e poi con la ******* amante del fratellino


----------



## hakaishin (14 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro dubito che i ritroveranno i corpi, Dany resterà col dubbio che sia riuscita a scappare...


Chissà se dedicheranno una scena a questo aspetto. Effettivamente come fanno ad essere certi della sua morte senza il corpo? 
Ma non ci spero molto; d altronde la 8x04 e la 8x05 hanno dedicato la bellezza di 0 scene in cui si parla del NK e dell armata dei morti


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Maggio 2019)

Puntata per l’ennesima volta pessima. Ma che più pessima non si può.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Puntata per l’ennesima volta pessima. Ma che più pessima non si può.



La serie è diventata una specie di film marvel tipo avengers...non avendo contenuti si buttano sullo spettacolo e gli effetti speciali


----------



## Schism75 (15 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La serie è diventata una specie di film marvel tipo avengers...non avendo contenuti si buttano sullo spettacolo e gli effetti speciali



Gli piacerebbe essere come avengers.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2019)

Qui adesso si andrà con il ban diretto per chi fa qualunque riferimento ai leak, oltretutto senza tag spoiler. Non sappiamo più come dirvelo.
Parlatene in privato e non inquinate il topic con questa porcheria.

Dall'ultimo avvertimento di [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] ci saranno stati una decina di post.

Per ora il topic chiude.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

Allora il topic riapre visto che domani esce l'ultima


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2019)

Non sono ancora pronto al vuoto che sentirò dentro un secondo dopo la fine...


----------



## Kayl (20 Maggio 2019)

Neanche Deadpool sopravviverebbe a questo


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Maggio 2019)

Finale molto logico, cmq almeno per me resta la serie Tv migliore di sempre.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Maggio 2019)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Direi che, a parte per la morte di Daenerys per mano di Jon, scontatissima, sia finito tutto con un bel happy ending per i vari personaggi e soprattutto per gli Stark: Jon se ne va con gli uomini liberi nel profondo nord, senza piu' dover essere re o guidare gente, cosa che ha sempre voluto; Sansa ha ottenuto il trono del Nord, riuscendo dove Eddard e Robb non erano riusciti, ossia a renderlo indipendente; e infine Arya se ne va ad esplorare il mondo sconosciuto. Per quanto riguarda Bran c'era da aspettarselo questo epilogo per lui...

Nel complesso sono soddisfatto per come abbiano chiuso la serie (da buon fan degli Stark )


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Maggio 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo, tutto troppo prevedibile, forse ci voleva in questo finale di stagione un personaggio del calibro di Ramsay Bolton, forse un leader dothraki.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Maggio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Neanche Deadpool sopravviverebbe a questo



Un disastro..


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2019)

Sono contento per il finale, anche se non era ciò che mi aspettavo, penso sia la giusta fine del gioco dei troni. La ruota è stata distrutta davvero. Adesso rimango comunque curioso a proposito dei libri. 

GRRM, please, don't die!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2019)

Se volete farvi due risate andate a leggervi la pagina twitter di GoT 
Io, come detto, ho apprezzato molto le prime stagioni, ma poi la serie si è preso troppe libertà distruggendo personaggi come Stannis, Barristan Selmy, Doran Martell, Sandor Clegane (uno dei migliori spadaccini esistenti) che si fa sconfiggere da Brienne, la totale assenza di personaggi come Vargo Hoat, Aegon Targaryen e compagnia, e ho completamente perso l'interesse di seguire la serie dopo la quarta stagione.
Ho dato un'occhiata veloce alle altre stagioni ma pare che non mi sia perso praticamente nulla, considerate le critiche feroci che sta avendo questa serie, specialmente il finale.


----------



## Manue (20 Maggio 2019)

Che tristezza, 
sarebbe da rifare in toto l'ultima stagione, spalmandola su più puntate...

dell'ultima puntata non mi è piaciuto nulla, è stata la peggiore delle 6, 
che già erano peggiori delle precedenti..


----------



## Schism75 (20 Maggio 2019)

Puntata immonda. Questa sesta stagione ha reso spazzatura una delle migliori serie tv mai fatte.
Meno male che è finita.
Temo per Star Wars.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> *Se volete farvi due risate andate a leggervi la pagina twitter di GoT*
> Io, come detto, ho apprezzato molto le prime stagioni, ma poi la serie si è preso troppe libertà distruggendo personaggi come Stannis, Barristan Selmy, Doran Martell, Sandor Clegane (uno dei migliori spadaccini esistenti) che si fa sconfiggere da Brienne, la totale assenza di personaggi come Vargo Hoat, Aegon Targaryen e compagnia, e ho completamente perso l'interesse di seguire la serie dopo la quarta stagione.
> Ho dato un'occhiata veloce alle altre stagioni ma pare che non mi sia perso praticamente nulla, considerate le critiche feroci che sta avendo questa serie, specialmente il finale.



Io sarei pronto a scommettere che metà di quelle persone la puntata nemmeno l'ha vista.


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2019)

Indinfendibile, un disastro epico. 
Dumb & Dumbers peggiori showrunners di sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2019)

Non ho capito per quale motivo Drogon non si sia vendicato..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2019)

A leggere i commenti sui leak mi aspettavo chissà che disastro, in realtà il finale in se è buono, il problema è come ci si è arrivati e il fatto che è stato fatto tutto troppo in fretta


----------



## hakaishin (20 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se volete farvi due risate andate a leggervi la pagina twitter di GoT
> Io, come detto, ho apprezzato molto le prime stagioni, ma poi la serie si è preso troppe libertà distruggendo personaggi come Stannis, Barristan Selmy, Doran Martell, Sandor Clegane (uno dei migliori spadaccini esistenti) che si fa sconfiggere da Brienne, la totale assenza di personaggi come Vargo Hoat, Aegon Targaryen e compagnia, e ho completamente perso l'interesse di seguire la serie dopo la quarta stagione.
> Ho dato un'occhiata veloce alle altre stagioni ma pare che non mi sia perso praticamente nulla, considerate le critiche feroci che sta avendo questa serie, specialmente il finale.



Quoto. Dopo la quinta stagione è andata a calare sempre più fino a toccare il fondo con questa ottava stagione, la peggiore della serie. Il finale per me compromette tutto e lo definisco tra i peggiori di sempre


----------



## hakaishin (20 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ho capito per quale motivo Drogon non si sia vendicato..



Perché avrebbe capito che in realtà il vero nemico era quella cosa..


----------



## Manue (20 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ho capito per quale motivo Drogon non si sia vendicato..



Se non mi sbaglio, 
perché i Draghi non attaccano chi è di sangue Targaryen....


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A leggere i commenti sui leak mi aspettavo chissà che disastro, in realtà il finale in se è buono, il problema è come ci si è arrivati e il fatto che è stato fatto tutto troppo in fretta


Sono d'accordo.

- se considero il finale e l'intera stagione in sè, parliamo comunque di una serie piacevole da guardare.
- se penso al potenziale enorme creato soprattutto nelle prime stagioni, il calo è notevole.


E' curioso come se ci pensiamo bene il finale sia originale, eppure allo stesso reso prevedibile. Voglio dire:

- nessuno dei due protagonisti diventa il re (chi l'avrebbe mai detto??)
- non c'è stato alcun combattimento buono-cattivo, cioè Jon Snow vs Night King
- nessuna guerra finale con Cersei; solo un massacro che fa volgere un buono contro l'altro. E il grande nemico Cersei morta "per caso".
- il protagonista Jon Snow davvero non ha fatto nulla (a parte certo uccidere Daenerys. Ma forse l'avrebbe potuta uccidere un Arya o qualcun altro)


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> - se considero il finale e l'intera stagione in sè, parliamo comunque di una serie piacevole da guardare.
> - se penso al potenziale enorme creato soprattutto nelle prime stagioni, il calo è notevole.
> ...



Penso di aver capito lo scopo di JS, non è mai stato quello di diventare Re e nemmeno far fuori il NK.. il suo scopo era solo quello di unire le diverse casate per fare fuori il NK. Se ci pensiamo bene e rincorriamo il suo percorso, era il perfetto soggetto che potesse convincere Dany ad unirsi alla cause, allo stesso tempo era l'unico che potesse convincere le casate del Nord ad unirsi, seppur a cuor leggere, con Dany regina. E poi aggiungiamo il popolo libero. 

Credo proprio che la sua missione fosse questa, unire le diverse fazioni. Ed infatti la sua "utilità" finisce nell'ultima stagione, è stato un personaggio che non aveva nulla da dire in questa stagione visto che la sua missione si chiude nella settima stagione riuscendo ad unire tutti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Maggio 2019)

Un disastro senza precedenti. Ma era da aspettarselo, i segnali erano chiari.

La serie ha perso tanta qualita dopo la 4 stagione, specialmente quando D&D hanno dovuto fare a meno dei libri di Martin ne sono usciti di tutti colori.

Questo finale é il premio giusto ad una stagione fallimentare e attroce. Incredibile come abbiano buttato via anni di character building. Pazzesco.

Potrei scrivere pagine su pagine per descrivere dove hanno sbagliato malamente. Dispiace, il potenziale c'era, ma due incapaci hanno rovinato tutto. Il Trono di Spade per me sara una serie da non riguardare. Il finale non sta in piede.

Purtroppo Martin non finira mai i libri. Spero vivamente che questa finale televisiva non sara l'unica finale per appassionati di A Song Of Ice And Fire. Il danno oltre la beffa...


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Penso di aver capito lo scopo di JS, non è mai stato quello di diventare Re e nemmeno far fuori il NK.. il suo scopo era solo quello di unire le diverse casate per fare fuori il NK. Se ci pensiamo bene e rincorriamo il suo percorso, era il perfetto soggetto che potesse convincere Dany ad unirsi alla cause, allo stesso tempo era l'unico che potesse convincere le casate del Nord ad unirsi, seppur a cuor leggere, con Dany regina. E poi aggiungiamo il popolo libero.
> 
> Credo proprio che la sua missione fosse questa, unire le diverse fazioni. Ed infatti la sua "utilità" finisce nell'ultima stagione, è stato un personaggio che non aveva nulla da dire in questa stagione visto che la sua missione si chiude nella settima stagione riuscendo ad unire tutti.


Essì, adesso che la serie è finita, è proprio come scrivi.
Quello che non capisco è l'enfasi gigantesca data alla rivelazione che lui fosse un Targaryen. Sia come minutaggio (enorme) che come effetto puramente scenico:






Per non parlare della quantità di scene in cui si mostrava il passaggio di questa informazione tra i vari personaggi.

Tutto ciò è servito solamente ad alterare gli umori di Daenerys, contribuendo a renderla "cattiva", e quindi alla sua uccisione...


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

Per l'ultima volta, ripropongo la mia lagna per difendere il povero NK:






Un ottimo personaggio a suo modo carismatico, pur senza pronunciare una sola parola, prima messo sul piedistallo, poi del tutto liquidato in una puntata. Non solo eliminato fisicamente: è proprio sparito dalla serie


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

Alcuni commenti meritevoli:

1)
Game of Thrones 8.0.5 Patch release note:

- Scorpions' accuracy nerfed by -100%.
- Scorpions' agility lowered by -80%, reload time increased by +50%.
- Drogon's agility value buffed by +100%.
- Drogon can now use "stealth" and "dodge" abilities with no penalty to stamina.
- Drogon's XP gain rate buffed by +250%.
- Increased Drogon's Fire Breath ammo by +400%.
- Golden Company unit count decreased from 20.000 to 1.000. Panic chance increased by +200%.
- Decreased Iron Fleet alertness and readiness levels by -200%.
- Northeners and Unsullied units can now kill civilians with no penalty to "loyalty" or "honor".
- Northeners and Unsullied units counter-attack can now trigger regardless of "provoked" status.
- Decreased HPs of King's Landing fortifications by -100%.
- Added random chance of Daenerys triggering "mad Queen" ability.
- Euron's swimming speed increased by +350%.
- Increased chance of Euron triggering "needless Taunt" ability.
- Dothraki horde's regen rate increased by +500%.
- Slightly decreased Arya's total HPs, "plot armor" passive skill effectiveness increased by +250% for balancing purposes.﻿


2)
"Cersei ha passato tutta la stagione a bere vino sul balcone﻿"


3)
"Jaime kind of forgot che sua sorella ha mandato Bronn ad ucciderlo il giorno prima﻿"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2019)

Immaginate cosa possa provare un fan come me che da anni e anni sognava il twist di Daenerys "Mad Queen", un finale shakesperiano tra Jon e Dany in cui uno dei due uccide l'altro, e la distruzione del trono. 

Sarò l'unico fan di GOT contento sul pianeta, ma almeno i miei sforzi di passione sono stati ripagati. Sono uno dei pochi per cui si è avverata la sua "fan fiction" 

Per quelli che erano i miei desideri e le mie aspettative, tirando le somme, l'unico punto debole resta l'episodio 3 dove veramente avrei voluto la morte shock di un paio di personaggi in più. E la prosecuzione della battaglia con i WW per un episodio in più.
Ma per il resto, io non potevo davvero sognare una conclusione migliore. 

Pollice giù per la scelta di fare due stagioni "7 +6", su questo non ci piove: questa scelta ha pesato troppo sul ritmo e il dipanarsi degli eventi.

Ora aspetto impazientemente il remake della stagione 8 dopo le trecentomila milioni di firme che supereranno anche i casi tipo "abolire l'inquinamento del pianeta" o "rovesciare il governo Trump", così almeno se mi fanno una stagione diversa da questa anch'io potrò spalare un po' di sana shitstorm su qualcosa


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ora aspetto impazientemente il remake della stagione 8 dopo le trecentomila milioni di firme che supereranno anche i casi tipo "abolire l'inquinamento del pianeta" o "rovesciare il governo Trump", così almeno se mi fanno una stagione diversa da questa anch'io potrò spalare un po' di sana shitstorm su qualcosa


Davvero, una vergogna.

Tipo città italiane in rivolta solamente quando va male la squadra di pallone del luogo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Davvero, una vergogna.
> 
> Tipo città italiane in rivolta solamente quando va male la squadra di pallone del luogo



Parlando seriamente, davvero: brutta, brutta pagina della nostra società. Che la stagione sia piaciuta o meno, quello non mi interessa... ma il mondo social e Internet mi preoccupano seriamente per quel che stanno diventando, in generale.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Davvero, una vergogna.
> 
> Tipo città italiane in rivolta solamente quando va male la squadra di pallone del luogo



Vabbè se a uno non è piaciuto il finale è anche giusto farsi sentire se si hanno a disposizione anche questi mezzi.
Io fossi un fan della serie televisiva avrei firmato questa petizione sinceramente.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parlando seriamente, davvero: brutta, brutta pagina della nostra società. Che la stagione sia piaciuta o meno, quello non mi interessa... ma il mondo social e Internet mi preoccupano seriamente per quel che stanno diventando, in generale.


Infatti. 
Ogni scusa è buona per spostare il focus da noi stessi e chi ci sta attorno al superfluo, utile a spegnere il cervello e svagarsi, ma...le petizioni??!


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè se a uno non è piaciuto il finale è anche giusto farsi sentire se si hanno a disposizione anche questi mezzi.
> Io fossi un fan della serie televisiva avrei firmato questa petizione sinceramente.


Certo, a un certo punto ci sta tutto, una petizione non è una tragedia. Però impegnare così tanto tempo per poi cosa? Per farti cambiare la scena del tuo telefilm, così la guardi...e quindi? A me sembra un pò di esagerare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Certo, a un certo punto ci sta tutto, una petizione non è una tragedia. Però impegnare così tanto tempo per poi cosa? Per farti cambiare la scena del tuo telefilm, così la guardi...e quindi? A me sembra un pò di esagerare



Tanto è manco inutile arrabbiarsi, ste petizioni non servono a nulla.
Alla fine non è che impieghi tanto tempo comunque, basta che logghi sul tuo account di facebook e clicchi su sign


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Immaginate cosa possa provare un fan come me che da anni e anni sognava il twist di Daenerys "Mad Queen", un finale shakesperiano tra Jon e Dany in cui uno dei due uccide l'altro, e la distruzione del trono.
> 
> Sarò l'unico fan di GOT contento sul pianeta, ma almeno i miei sforzi di passione sono stati ripagati. Sono uno dei pochi per cui si è avverata la sua "fan fiction"
> 
> ...



E sarei cosa farei io caro? Mi farei scrivere da ciascuno di quel milione e passa di persona quale dovrebbe essere stato secondo loro il finale. Mi gioco la casa che uscirebbero fuori un milione e passa di finali diversi.


----------



## markjordan (20 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A leggere i commenti sui leak mi aspettavo chissà che disastro, in realtà il finale in se è buono, il problema è come ci si è arrivati e il fatto che è stato fatto tutto troppo in fretta


condivido
ma manca il cuore di got


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2019)

Un qualunque sceneggiatore di buon livello e che soprattutto *avesse avuto davvero a cuore lo show*, avrebbe scritto le ultime due stagioni con relativo finale meglio di Dumb & Dumbers. Già la scorsa stagione ho tollerato, come la maggior parte del pubblico, molte cose assolutamente ridicole (la parte della spedizione oltre la barriera con Gendry che torma a chiedere aiuto e Danerys che fa il salvataggio coi draghi è una delle cose più trash mai viste), ma è impossibile per chi ha visto questa ottava stagione non sentirsi preso in giro.
Riguardo il finale il problema non è Daenerys mad queen che è un qualcosa che probabilmente ci sarà pure nei libri (e che avrebbe necessitato di due stagioni piene per rendere al 100%), ma tutto il resto! Non c’è un solo personaggio che ha avuto un finale coerente con il suo percorso eccetto Arya, Sam e forse Tyrion.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Essì, adesso che la serie è finita, è proprio come scrivi.
> Quello che non capisco è l'enfasi gigantesca data alla rivelazione che lui fosse un Targaryen. Sia come minutaggio (enorme) che come effetto puramente scenico:
> 
> 
> ...



Che abbiano investito troppo tempo posso concordare, ma secondo me è per dare in risalto il fatto che John è un mezzo Stark ed un mezzo Targaryen ed è per questo che è riuscito nell'impresa di mettere il Nord a servizio di quella pazza di Deny. Nessuno ci sarebbe riuscito e se non ci fosse stato John Snow, allora il NK avrebbe fatto fuori tutti... rimane comunque un personaggio chiave e bisognava far vedere come è nato. Poi sappiamo che in questa seria minuti vengono buttati nel cesso per robe ridicole..


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Maggio 2019)

Siamo giunti alla fine, che dire? Questa stagione fino alla 8x04 compresa mi era piaciuta moltissimo. Le ultime due puntate mi hanno lasciato un po' l'amaro in bocca, soprattutto l'ultima. Delusissimo dal fatto che Bran sia diventato re. Delusissimo dall'importanza che hanno dato a un personaggio inutile, per me, come verme grigio, in pratica Jon snow è stato mandato alla barriera per far contento lui e gli immacolati, che presa in giro. Delusissimo dalla mancanza di una scena finale in cui si facesse riferimento agli estranei, anche lasciando qualcosa di aperto. La minaccia estranea è stata quindi definitivamente sconfitta stando alla serie. 
Detto quello che non mi è piaciuto, vi dico che ho apprezzato la morte di Dany, la scena col drago e il trono. Bella l'idea di mandare Arya a ovest e il circolo di consiglieri di bran che chiude diversi archi narrativi.
Purtroppo però Bran re non riesco a farmelo andare giù, mi ha triggerato tantissimo sta cosa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Maggio 2019)

Trovo ridicoli i commenti sulla sceneggiatura.
Ognuno di noi, se si fosse cimentato, l'avrebbe scritta diversamente e sarebbe stato critcato dal 95% degli spettatori.
E' così difficile accettare che qualcuno ha dovuto fare delle scelte e che tali scelte non vanno discusse mi piace o non mi piace, ma accettate per quello che sono?

Ancora più ridicoli sono gli attacchi alla verosimiglianza in una serie fantasy dove per 6 serie si sono tollarate magie, donne che diventano fumo nero, personaggi che riescono a trasformarsi, viso, coroporatura, voce in un latra persona, draghi, persone che bruciano in una pira e ne escono illese..... e poi non è verosimile che..... ma per piacere.

Giudicate se una serie sa coinvolgere, emozionare, sa riprodurre le intenzioni degli sceneggiatori in modo mirabile o appena decente.... quello va considerato.

Per me questa ottava serie è il massimo mai raggiunto per una serie TV, una qualità tecnica, recitativa, registica, senza pari. Con scelte audaci e spesso memorabili.

Nella mia memoria rimarrà per sempre la scena in cui Jon Snow cerca di raggiungere Bran nella 8x03, ma Viserion-risorto lo continua a respingere. In quella scena tutti noi diveniamo Jon, l'erore supremo, che nonostante il suo coraggio immenso è impotente, rispetto allo strapotere dei non morti, tutti in quel momento ci siamo sentiti senza speranza, come l'eroe della serie. Se questa non è grande TV, non so cosa lo sia.

Per me capolavoro assoluto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2019)

La cosa fastidiosa è che la maggioranza del pubblico è infastidito solo ora per non aver visto la proprio fan fiction realizzata e non per i problemi già visti in precedenza. Sta cosa mi infastidisce abbastanza. La vera melma di questa stagione sono stati i primi 3 episodi e li praticamente nessuno ha fiatato perché ha visto tutte le proprie coppiette realizzate, arya cazzuta ecc... Perché non hanno rotto le palle quando hanno visto il NK morire in maniera tanto stupida e nosense? Tutta la vicenda estranei gestita da cani e archiviata in un nanosecondo.
Erano tutti in brodo di giuggiole solo perché c'era arya... La cosa peggiore di tutta la stagione rimarrà quello scempio incredibile.

Gli episodi successivi sono stati gestiti male più per la velocità degli eventi con tanti tagli e robe no sense antecedenti. Il finale di per se è ottimo, il problema è appunto come ci si è arrivati e le domande senza risposta adeguata. Non si è capito nulla in pratica di Bran



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il legame tra jon e dany era talmente finto per come è stato realizzato che il "tradimento" di Jon non è per niente sentito, tutto troppo in fretta. Tanto per fare un paragone, bisognava gestire il tutto come la storia tra jon e ygritte. Si sono incontrati, si sono conosciuti, si sono amati, poi è arrivato il senso del dovere ecc... Tutto questo col giusto tempo, non in 3 secondi netti tradimento incluso. Il finale in quel senso è giusto, sono i tempi che sono scazzati, ma la gente è arrabbiata solo perché è morta Dany, mica per altro


----------



## Dell'erba (20 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa fastidiosa è che la maggioranza del pubblico è infastidito solo ora per non aver visto la proprio fan fiction realizzata e non per i problemi già visti in precedenza. Sta cosa mi infastidisce abbastanza. La vera melma di questa stagione sono stati i primi 3 episodi e li praticamente nessuno ha fiatato perché ha visto tutte le proprie coppiette realizzate, arya cazzuta ecc... Perché non hanno rotto le palle quando hanno visto il NK morire in maniera tanto stupida e nosense? Tutta la vicenda estranei gestita da cani e archiviata in un nanosecondo.
> Erano tutti in brodo di giuggiole solo perché c'era arya... La cosa peggiore di tutta la stagione rimarrà quello scempio incredibile.
> 
> Gli episodi successivi sono stati gestiti male più per la velocità degli eventi con tanti tagli e robe no sense antecedenti. Il finale di per se è ottimo, il problema è appunto come ci si è arrivati e le domande senza risposta adeguata. Non si è capito nulla in pratica di Bran
> ...



Molto soggettivo, per me fino ai primi 3 grande stagione, al netto di qualche incongruenza.

L'ultima per certi versi stucchevole, come il potere contrattuale enorme dato a Verme grigio che ha messo sotto scacco tutti I sette regni, abbastanza ridicolo.

Tyrion che più fallisce nei suoi intenti più viene premiato, mentre Jon che salva il mondo ben due volte (dai morti e sa dany) finisce esiliato.

Non parliamo dell'enfasi data allo scoop delle sue origini, alla fine dei conti del tutto inutile ai fini della trama, non si fosse scoperto sarebbe stato lo stesso, perchè dany non è certo impazzita per quello su.

And so on...ma vabe, peccato, rimane comunque una grande serie che non hanno saputo concludere o che hanno.concluso comunque troppo frettolosamente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Molto soggettivo, per me fino ai primi 3 grande stagione, al netto di qualche incongruenza.
> 
> L'ultima per certi versi stucchevole, come il potere contrattuale enorme dato a Verme grigio che ha messo sotto scacco tutti I sette regni, abbastanza ridicolo.
> 
> ...




I primi due episodi super mosci di sole coppiette (ne bastava uno solo) e la più grande minaccia della storia liquidata in un episodio senza neanche qualche retroscena. Non puoi dire grande stagione per l'inizio dai...

Per il resto concordo anche alla fine.


----------



## BB7 (20 Maggio 2019)

La petizione come ha scritto anche il creatore serve solo a dar voce a chi è insoddisfatto. Non ci vuole un genio a capire che lo scopo non è davvero quello di rifare una stagione intera. 

Sulla serie in generale ho poco da aggiungere. Non sono mai stato un fan accanito ma mi piaceva. Le ultime stagioni purtroppo la condannano a una serie che NON consiglierei e soprattutto uccide il fattore Rewatch.


----------



## Dell'erba (20 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I primi due episodi super mosci di sole coppiette (ne bastava uno solo) e la più grande minaccia della storia liquidata in un episodio senza neanche qualche retroscena. Non puoi dire grande stagione per l'inizio dai...
> 
> Per il resto concordo anche alla fine.



Si un po' patetica la parte delle coppiette, vero.

La terza punta per me bellissima, ripeto AL NETTO delle incongruenze e delle necessità date dal poco tempo.

Avevo letto martin avesse detto ci sarebbero volute 10 stagioni per sviluppare bene la storia(che dubito lui avrebbe concluso così), cosa che alla HBO andava bene naturalmente, solo D&D si sono opposti, non perchè.

A questa puntata mi risulta onestamente difficile anche dare un voto.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I primi due episodi super mosci di sole coppiette (ne bastava uno solo) e la più grande minaccia della storia liquidata in un episodio senza neanche qualche retroscena. Non puoi dire grande stagione per l'inizio dai...
> 
> Per il resto concordo anche alla fine.



Io sono assolutamente d’accordo con te. I primi 3 episodi sono osceni e gli altri 3 sono ancora peggio. Ci si doveva impegnare bene per fare cosi schifo. I primi 2 episodi sono identici ed assolutamente inutili ai fini della narrazione. Cioè sprechi 120 minuti di una mini stagione per coppiette, canzoni e sparlatine tra donne? Ne bastava solo uno dai. Il terzo episodio bellissimo da vedere, anche se buio da non capirci nulla, ti mette ansia e voglia di vedere ma poi iniziano clamorosi buchi narrativi e la fine idiota del NK rovina tutto completamente. Anche il fatto che sua stata Arya in quel modo ridicolo per me è mortificante. Gli estranei fatti fuori cosi e nelle puntate precedenti non c’è menzione alcuns ad essi. Poi la 4a la fiers del trash e dell’assurdo che hanno portato, stupidamente e velocemente, a questo patetico finale di stagione.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Maggio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Si un po' patetica la parte delle coppiette, vero.
> 
> La terza punta per me bellissima, ripeto AL NETTO delle incongruenze e delle necessità date dal poco tempo.
> 
> ...


Si sono opposti perché si devono puppare vagonate di milioni dalla disney. Qui la colpa è di hbo che doveva togliere la direzione crestiva a sti 2 cosi e coinvolgere di più martin


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Maggio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Si un po' patetica la parte delle coppiette, vero.
> 
> La terza punta per me bellissima, ripeto AL NETTO delle incongruenze e delle necessità date dal poco tempo.
> 
> ...



Per me non è finita del tutto... non sarei sorpreso di rivedere tra qualche anno Aegon Targaryen (con Drogon) tornando a lottare contro una nuova terribile minaccia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa fastidiosa è che la maggioranza del pubblico è infastidito solo ora per non aver visto la proprio fan fiction realizzata e non per i problemi già visti in precedenza. Sta cosa mi infastidisce abbastanza. La vera melma di questa stagione sono stati i primi 3 episodi e li praticamente nessuno ha fiatato perché ha visto tutte le proprie coppiette realizzate, arya cazzuta ecc... Perché non hanno rotto le palle quando hanno visto il NK morire in maniera tanto stupida e nosense? Tutta la vicenda estranei gestita da cani e archiviata in un nanosecondo.
> Erano tutti in brodo di giuggiole solo perché c'era arya... La cosa peggiore di tutta la stagione rimarrà quello scempio incredibile.
> 
> Gli episodi successivi sono stati gestiti male più per la velocità degli eventi con tanti tagli e robe no sense antecedenti. Il finale di per se è ottimo, il problema è appunto come ci si è arrivati e le domande senza risposta adeguata. Non si è capito nulla in pratica di Bran
> ...



Guarda che se segui Angry Joe e altri su YouTube ci si sta lamentando gia dalla terza puntata perche Arya é stata salvata mille volte grazie al plot armor, nessun morto importante, il NK fatto saltare in modo indegno ecc. ecc. ecc.


La gente non si lamenta perche non é stata finita la Serie come si aspettava ma perche le figure non si comportano piu in base a come sono stati costruiti.

Dany, quella del 'I'm going to break the wheel" e la liberazione dei schiavi é andata a commettere un atto bestiale che ha costato piu vite di tutto cio fatto da Cersei. Cambiamento da un momento al altro.
Dany che si dimentica della Iron Fleet e Rhaegal che muore grazie a missili assurdi.
Tyrion, per stagione un genio, da un momento al altro diventa *******.
Bran, che va verso un ruolo misterioso da Three Eyed Raven e ben distante dal mondo 'umano' sul colpo si ritrova sul Iron Throne...uno che non puo neanche procreare, una genialata.
Bron, un sellsword, che viene fatto il regente di Highgarde e Master of the Coin. Troppo assurdo....
Jaime che si evolve per 7 anni per poi tornare sui suoi passi in 10 minuti televisi.
Tyrion che sa della cinta di Cersei (come cavolo fa?)
Jon che torna nella NIght's Watch (Watch contro cosa poi?)
Il NK che doveva essere il grande nemico del umanita alla fine e stato fatto fuori in poco tempo da una ragazzina. 
Sansa che chiede l'indipendenza del Nord e tutti che la accettano ma rimangono contenti di rimanere nel Regno (Dorne e le Iron Island per quale cavolo di motivo dovrebbero accettare Bran?)

Mi fermo....Questa stagione é stata un disastro totale. Diletanti. Basta cercare su YouTube dove D&D dicono sul serio che Dany si é dimenticata della Iron Fleet...cioe...livelli imbarazzanti


----------



## hakaishin (20 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Guarda che se segui Angry Joe e altri su YouTube ci si sta lamentando gia dalla terza puntata perche Arya é stata salvata mille volte grazie al plot armor, nessun morto importante, il NK fatto saltare in modo indegno ecc. ecc. ecc.
> 
> 
> La gente non si lamenta perche non é stata finita la Serie come si aspettava ma perche le figure non si comportano piu in base a come sono stati costruiti.
> ...



Mi inchino
Quoto ogni singola parola


----------



## markjordan (20 Maggio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Si un po' patetica la parte delle coppiette, vero.
> 
> La terza punta per me bellissima, ripeto AL NETTO delle incongruenze e delle necessità date dal poco tempo.
> 
> ...


non sai perche' ?
perche' x una vagonata di soldi D&D andranno a scrivere i futuri Star Wars

comunque troppo difficile concludere una serie simile , neanche martin ci riesce


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo nel il Signore degli Anelli che uscirà tra due anni a questo punto

Non capisco una cosa. Ma gli immacolati non erano una manciata?? Quello che è rimasto si vedeva nel finale della puntata 4. Oppure ne aveva altri rimasti non si sa dove? No perche sembrano un miliardo nell'ultimo episodio, dove sono usciti fuori


----------



## hakaishin (20 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Speriamo nel il Signore degli Anelli che uscirà tra due anni a questo punto
> 
> Non capisco una cosa. Ma gli immacolati non erano una manciata?? Quello che è rimasto si vedeva nel finale della puntata 4. Oppure ne aveva altri rimasti non si sa dove? No perche sembrano un miliardo nell'ultimo episodio, dove sono usciti fuori



Una delle cose ridicole che stanno facendo arrabbiare tutti sono i continui aumenti di numero di dothraki e immacolati. Ogni puntata sono sempre di più


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Guarda che se segui Angry Joe e altri su YouTube ci si sta lamentando gia dalla terza puntata perche Arya é stata salvata mille volte grazie al plot armor, nessun morto importante, il NK fatto saltare in modo indegno ecc. ecc. ecc.
> 
> 
> La gente non si lamenta perche non é stata finita la Serie come si aspettava ma perche le figure non si comportano piu in base a come sono stati costruiti.
> ...




Non seguo nessuno su youtube, non conosco i personaggi da te citati. Ho letto giusto qualche articolo di qualche sito e relativi commenti. Ricordo poi un po' di commenti in preda al delirio che ho letto qua e la sotto alcuni spezzoni di GoT su youtube di quel periodo. In rete gira anche il video delle reazioni alla morte del NK in un evento pubblico con megaschermo. C'è stato il delirio come alla vittoria della champion tipo, quando doveva esserci il mutismo più totale. 

A conti fatti il pubblico l'ha presa più che bene come cosa in quel momento. Ora che tutti sono delusi immagino che molti faranno marcia indietro anche su quegli eventi, ma in quel momento le critiche allo show non erano certo diventate così infiammate e popolari come adesso. La morte vera di GoT è coincisa con la morte del NK e non si è sollevato nessun polverone, mi sarei aspettato le reazioni attuali per quell'episodio non per il finale.


----------



## de sica (20 Maggio 2019)

Non lo so ragazzi.. Ognuno ha la propria opinione, ma dopo questo finale.. Hanno distrutto una serie che fino alla 6 è stata qualcosa di assurdo. Non c'è niente di logico in tutto ciò: dai dotrakhi e gli immacolati che si moltiplicano a personaggi come Ser Bronn che appaiono una volta e mezza. Veramente una delusione totale


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sono assolutamente d’accordo con te. I primi 3 episodi sono osceni e gli altri 3 sono ancora peggio. Ci si doveva impegnare bene per fare cosi schifo. I primi 2 episodi sono identici ed assolutamente inutili ai fini della narrazione. Cioè sprechi 120 minuti di una mini stagione per coppiette, canzoni e sparlatine tra donne? Ne bastava solo uno dai. Il terzo episodio bellissimo da vedere, anche se buio da non capirci nulla, ti mette ansia e voglia di vedere ma poi iniziano clamorosi buchi narrativi e la fine idiota del NK rovina tutto completamente. Anche il fatto che sua stata Arya in quel modo ridicolo per me è mortificante. Gli estranei fatti fuori cosi e nelle puntate precedenti non c’è menzione alcuns ad essi. Poi la 4a la fiers del trash e dell’assurdo che hanno portato, stupidamente e velocemente, a questo patetico finale di stagione.


Ecco, ho vissuto nel tuo stesso modo la stagione. Uguale



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La morte vera di GoT è coincisa con la morte del NK e non si è sollevato nessun polverone, mi sarei aspettato le reazioni attuali per quell'episodio non per il finale.


Io ci sono rimasto male già alla 8x01.
Ho messo start felice di rivedere una serie che mi ha sempre divertito. Mentre guardavo la 8x01 mi sono accorto che...mi stavo annoiando.
Dopo la 8x02 la situazione era già compromessa (ad alti livelli).


----------



## hakaishin (20 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ecco, ho vissuto nel tuo stesso modo la stagione. Uguale
> 
> 
> Io ci sono rimasto male già alla 8x01.
> ...



Alla fine della seconda puntata ero senza emozioni e mi dicevo: e quindi? Ah ma abbiamo visti arya bombarsi gendry, wow ora sappiamo che è donna. :asdm


----------



## hakaishin (20 Maggio 2019)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non lo so ragazzi.. Ognuno ha la propria opinione, ma dopo questo finale.. Hanno distrutto una serie che fino alla 6 è stata qualcosa di assurdo. Non c'è niente di logico in tutto ciò: dai dotrakhi e gli immacolati che si moltiplicano a personaggi come Ser Bronn che appaiono una volta e mezza. Veramente una delusione totale



Dio mio bronn che sta in scena 3 minuti in 8 puntate e poi sbuca a caso


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2019)

Penso che Bran sul trono e l'instaurazione di una "democrazia" sia frutto di GRRM, ma il contorno è veramente una roba assurda.
Dico solo una cosa: i dothraki che passeggiano sul molo come se fossero in via montenapoleone.
Non ho parole, davvero.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Maggio 2019)

Posso mettere un immagine che non è spoiler su una differenza visiva?
@Tifo’o


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Posso mettere un immagine che non è spoiler su una differenza visiva?
> @Tifo’o



Si, ormai la serie è finita.. l'importante non mettere il link esterno metti l'immagine direttamente


----------



## hakaishin (20 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si, ormai la serie è finita.. l'importante non mettere il link esterno metti l'immagine direttamente



Benissimo. 







Questo fa già capire come stsnno messi. Ridicoli


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2019)

Finita adesso.. madó piango.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Maggio 2019)

Che abbiamo fatto di male per avere un’ultima stagione così di basso livello?
Bho... fino a un mese fa mi ripetevo “finita la stagione me le riguardo tutte e 8”.
Non penso proprio che lo faró.


----------



## mark (20 Maggio 2019)

Appena finita la puntata, solo una cosa vorrei dire: CHE SCHIFO!! Fare peggio era davvero difficile


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2019)

Posso dirlo? La finale di Istanbul finiva meglio.


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2019)

L’ho appena rivista...ancora non posso credere che hanno segato il Night King alla 8x03 per questo schifo...e pensare che io gli avevo dato pure fiducia, ma appena vista la 8x04 avevo già capito che sarebbe finita malissimo.


----------



## kekkopot (20 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I primi due episodi super mosci di sole coppiette (ne bastava uno solo) e la più grande minaccia della storia liquidata in un episodio senza neanche qualche retroscena. Non puoi dire grande stagione per l'inizio dai...
> 
> Per il resto concordo anche alla fine.


La penso esattamente così. Primi episodi inutili.

Comunque la stagione nel complesso mi ha deluso. La storia degli estranei gestita malissimo, così come in generale tutti gli eventi gestiti in maniera troppo frettolosa. 
Il finale di per sè non mi è dispiaciuto troppo. E' tutto il resto della stagione che ha rovinato una delle mie serie preferite. Peccato. 
Concordo con chi dice che è stata data troppa importanza a Verme grigio che fino a 2 stagione precedenti era uno schiavo 

Concludo dicendo che Breaking Bad rimarrà insuperabile


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Penso che Bran sul trono e l'instaurazione di una "democrazia" sia frutto di GRRM, ma il contorno è veramente una roba assurda.
> Dico solo una cosa: i dothraki che passeggiano sul molo come se fossero in via montenapoleone.
> Non ho parole, davvero.



Secondo me l’unica cosa che è davvero farina del sacco di Martin in questa stagione è la pazzia di Daenerys. Bran sul trono l’ho interpretato come l’ennesima indicazione di Martin che D&D non hanno colto (è risaputo che loro Bran volevano segarlo, ma che Martin si impose affinché non accadesse).


----------



## Zanc9 (21 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Trovo ridicoli i commenti sulla sceneggiatura.
> Ognuno di noi, se si fosse cimentato, l'avrebbe scritta diversamente e sarebbe stato critcato dal 95% degli spettatori.
> E' così difficile accettare che qualcuno ha dovuto fare delle scelte e che tali scelte non vanno discusse mi piace o non mi piace, ma accettate per quello che sono?
> 
> ...



Io direi che se tu hai un parere non ti devi permettere di giudicare chi ha un parere diverso dal tuo. Trovo più ridicolo un fanboy che si fa andar bene tutto (non ti sto dando del fanboy, faccio un esempio) che qualcuno che sa di cosa parla e si dichiara deluso argomentando seriamente le sue sensazioni. 

Got è una storia verosimile, le ultime stagioni no. Jamie Brienne e podrick spalle al muro che uccidono mucchie di estranei non è verosimile, punto. Che ti piaccia è un altro discorso


----------



## Zanc9 (21 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa fastidiosa è che la maggioranza del pubblico è infastidito solo ora per non aver visto la proprio fan fiction realizzata e non per i problemi già visti in precedenza. Sta cosa mi infastidisce abbastanza. La vera melma di questa stagione sono stati i primi 3 episodi e li praticamente nessuno ha fiatato perché ha visto tutte le proprie coppiette realizzate, arya cazzuta ecc... Perché non hanno rotto le palle quando hanno visto il NK morire in maniera tanto stupida e nosense? Tutta la vicenda estranei gestita da cani e archiviata in un nanosecondo.
> Erano tutti in brodo di giuggiole solo perché c'era arya... La cosa peggiore di tutta la stagione rimarrà quello scempio incredibile.
> 
> Gli episodi successivi sono stati gestiti male più per la velocità degli eventi con tanti tagli e robe no sense antecedenti. Il finale di per se è ottimo, il problema è appunto come ci si è arrivati e le domande senza risposta adeguata. Non si è capito nulla in pratica di Bran
> ...



Quoto. La base della sceneggiatura, cioè QUEL che succede, è bello, ma le tempistiche e le modalità lasciano a desiderare. Forse servivano 2 stagioni intere al posto di 6 episodi


----------



## Zanc9 (21 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Guarda che se segui Angry Joe e altri su YouTube ci si sta lamentando gia dalla terza puntata perche Arya é stata salvata mille volte grazie al plot armor, nessun morto importante, il NK fatto saltare in modo indegno ecc. ecc. ecc.
> 
> 
> La gente non si lamenta perche non é stata finita la Serie come si aspettava ma perche le figure non si comportano piu in base a come sono stati costruiti.
> ...



Già che hai l'immagine profilo degli arsori di ponti ti voglio bene, smetti di scrivere che poi mi innamoro


----------



## Dell'erba (21 Maggio 2019)

markjordan ha scritto:


> non sai perche' ?
> perche' x una vagonata di soldi D&D andranno a scrivere i futuri Star Wars
> 
> comunque troppo difficile concludere una serie simile , neanche martin ci riesce



Ah questo non lo sapevo.

"Maledeeeettiiiiiihh"


----------



## Butcher (21 Maggio 2019)

Questa stagione dovrebbe essere studiata nelle scuole di cinema: "come non scrivere una buona sceneggiatura".


----------



## Butcher (21 Maggio 2019)

Il drago filosofo, distruggo il trono causa del male.
Non ci posso pensare, santo dio...


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2019)

Potrà essere piaciuta o meno, ognuno di noi avrà le sue idee a riguardo, ma credo che a chiunque un po' di magone quando è partita questa sia venuto... La fine di un'era. (P.S. se non l'avete ancora fatto andatevi ad ascoltare la colonna sonora di questa stagione su spotify o su youtube, perchè quella si che è un capolavoro)


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Potrà essere piaciuta o meno, ognuno di noi avrà le sue idee a riguardo, ma credo che a chiunque un po' di magone quando è partita questa sia venuto... La fine di un'era. (P.S. se non l'avete ancora fatto andatevi ad ascoltare la colonna sonora di questa stagione su spotify o su youtube, perchè quella si che è un capolavoro)



Grande [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION]
Per la cronaca il toto-pronostici di GOT lo hai vinto tu


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Grande [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION]
> Per la cronaca il toto-pronostici di GOT lo hai vinto tu



Ah benissimo  mi ero detto di controllare quanti ne avevo azzeccato ma poi me ne sono dimenticato... Ottimo comunque


----------



## de sica (21 Maggio 2019)

Io onestamente fatico a capire come si possa difendere lo scempio andato in onda ieri


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Maggio 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Il drago filosofo, distruggo il trono causa del male.
> Non ci posso pensare, santo dio...



Effettivamente quella scena cambia di molto la natura stessa dei draghi. 

Significa che pur non avendo mai visto prima il trono, ha ascoltato i dialoghi tra gli umani e ne ha tratto le sue conclusioni.
E' un drago umanizzato a tutti gli effetti: perchè per giunta viene a guardare cos'è successo, Jon Snow ha la faccia tipo "ups..", ma Drogon capisce che in fondo Dany era il male di se stessa, che era impazzita e che Jon Snow ha fatto quel che doveva. 
Sembra assurdo, ma allora perchè non ha carbonizzato Jon Snow? Perchè sa tutto.

E, nella scena in cui Bran chiede "sappiamo nulla di Drogon?", gli viene detto che "l'ultima volta è stato avvistato...". Proprio come un umano, Drogon è in crisi per la morte della "madre" e affronta un viaggio per ritrovare se stesso.

Sulla stessa scia, Tyrion anzichè Jon Snow poteva provare a convincere Drogon 



Hellscream ha scritto:


> Potrà essere piaciuta o meno, ognuno di noi avrà le sue idee a riguardo, ma credo che a chiunque un po' di magone quando è partita questa sia venuto... La fine di un'era. (P.S. se non l'avete ancora fatto andatevi ad ascoltare la colonna sonora di questa stagione su spotify o su youtube, perchè quella si che è un capolavoro)


Concordo assolutamente! Colonna sonora fantastica! Impossibile non notare la musica del NK che si avvia verso Bran



de sica ha scritto:


> Io onestamente fatico a capire come si possa difendere lo scempio andato in onda ieri


Credo concentrandosi sulla parte riuscita. Se guardi solo quella e sul resto si chiude un occhio, hai una serie riuscita.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Maggio 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Io direi che se tu hai un parere non ti devi permettere di giudicare chi ha un parere diverso dal tuo. Trovo più ridicolo un fanboy che si fa andar bene tutto (non ti sto dando del fanboy, faccio un esempio) che qualcuno che sa di cosa parla e si dichiara deluso argomentando seriamente le sue sensazioni.
> 
> Got è una storia verosimile, le ultime stagioni no. Jamie Brienne e podrick spalle al muro che uccidono mucchie di estranei non è verosimile, punto. Che ti piaccia è un altro discorso



Quoto
Non era verosimile manco per essere una barzelletta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> (P.S. se non l'avete ancora fatto andatevi ad ascoltare la colonna sonora di questa stagione su spotify o su youtube, perchè quella si che è un capolavoro)



Nella soundtrack come extra c'è una meravigliosa versione di Rains of Castamere, cantata all'ultimo live concert di Ramin Djawadi.
Attendo le date del tour europeo del concerto live per andarlo a vedere, sperando in una tappa vicina.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2019)

[MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] quella è una vera perla, non mi aspettavo davvero che la includessero nella colonna sonora ufficiale. Magnifica, davvero! Ed anche questa ora, si guarda con occhi diversi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2019)

The Bell.


----------



## mabadi (21 Maggio 2019)

Comunque se non fosse la fine potevano dargli un senso.
Drogon porta Deny da qualche parte dove resuscita e/o la curano, ma quest'ultima perde la memoria (perchè succede sempre così).
Brian è in realtà il Signore della notte, quello vero, che si è impossessato dei 7 regni.
Sansa diventa una xman e sospetta di Bran.
Aria trova qualcosa ad est in grado di uccidere veramente il signore della notte.
Jon continua fare lo sfigato o se preferite potrebbe fare altro.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2019)

[MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] senti questa! E' la Night King cantata! Sarebbero i credits dell'episodio 3, ma alla fine dell' episodio 3 hanno messo solo l'ultimissima parte da 1.55 in poi. Ma vaff...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Maggio 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Io direi che se tu hai un parere non ti devi permettere di giudicare chi ha un parere diverso dal tuo. Trovo più ridicolo un fanboy che si fa andar bene tutto (non ti sto dando del fanboy, faccio un esempio) che qualcuno che sa di cosa parla e si dichiara deluso argomentando seriamente le sue sensazioni.
> 
> Got è una storia verosimile, le ultime stagioni no. Jamie Brienne e podrick spalle al muro che uccidono mucchie di estranei non è verosimile, punto. Che ti piaccia è un altro discorso



Io dico un altra cosa.

Non m interessa molto la sceneggiatura, o almeno, non è la chiave principale di giudizio, la sceneggiatura per me è un dato di fatto.
Conta molto di pià come questa sceneggiatura è resa e le emozioni che suscita.


----------



## sbrodola (21 Maggio 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Quoto. La base della sceneggiatura, cioè QUEL che succede, è bello, ma le tempistiche e le modalità lasciano a desiderare. Forse servivano 2 stagioni intere al posto di 6 episodi



Esatto, questa ultima stagione sembra un riassunto di quello che dovevano fare in 20 episodi. 
Regia, musiche, fotografia fantastiche, ma la scrittura piena di incongruenze resta.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Maggio 2019)

Vista ieri sera l' ultima puntata.

Sinceramente mi aspettavo di meglio dopo 8 anni passati guardando questa serie.

Il finale non è brutto di per sè, ma è troppo condizionato dallo scempio di questa stagione... ci fossimo arrivati diversamente avrebbe probabilmente avuto un altro effetto su di me.

Tanto per essere chiari, l' hype provato con Lost o Breaking bad durante l' ultima stagione, con l' ansia pre-puntata, non l' ho provato nemmeno lontanamente con GOT.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] senti questa! E' la Night King cantata! Sarebbero i credits dell'episodio 3, ma alla fine dell' episodio 3 hanno messo solo l'ultimissima parte da 1.55 in poi. Ma vaff...



Mamma mia, ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Maggio 2019)

Sono rimasto più che deluso...
L'ottava stagione è stata una parabola discendente finita nel punto più basso dell'intera serie...
Peccato...


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Maggio 2019)

Beh beh


----------



## Zanc9 (22 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io dico un altra cosa.
> 
> Non m interessa molto la sceneggiatura, o almeno, non è la chiave principale di giudizio, la sceneggiatura per me è un dato di fatto.
> Conta molto di pià come questa sceneggiatura è resa e le emozioni che suscita.



E questo è un tuo modo di vedere e godere di una serie tv. Quindi evita di dire che quelli che non la pensano come te sono ridicoli


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Maggio 2019)

Stagione decisamente rushata.
La cosa ridicola è che è stata solo una volontà degli sceneggiatori, HBO non avrebbe avuto problemi nel fare più puntate o addirittura stagioni.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2019)

L'atto finale di Jon e Dany me lo aspetto anche nei libri. Ripensando alle profezie che vengono fatte a Daenerys sul fatto che sarebbe stata tradita 3 volte (profezie non sono citate in GOT) l'ultimo tradimento sarebbe logicamente quello di Jon.


----------



## Butcher (22 Maggio 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Comunque se non fosse la fine potevano dargli un senso.
> Drogon porta Deny da qualche parte dove resuscita e/o la curano, ma quest'ultima perde la memoria (perchè succede sempre così).
> Brian è in realtà il Signore della notte, quello vero, che si è impossessato dei 7 regni.
> Sansa diventa una xman e sospetta di Bran.
> ...



Si ci ho pensato anche io. In realtà hanno lasciato tutto così talmente aperto che si potrebbero fare altre stagioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2019)

Io non commento il video che sto per postare, altrimenti mi devo auto-bannare.
Il finale adesso mi piace ancora di più.

(Video sotto)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2019)




----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



L'altro ieri mi sembra, hanno fatto anche un servizio al tg1 delle 13:30, dove si portava all'attenzione una ricerca di non ricordo chi che affermava che nello show ci sono più dialoghi di uomini rispetto alle donne, e che le parole maggiormente pronunciate dalle protagoniste femminili della serie erano "amore, marito" ecc. Mi sono fatto delle grasse risate.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2019)

News importanti proprio da GRRM:
annunciando la sua partecipazione ad una convention in Nuova Zelanda nel luglio *2020*, ha autorizzato i fan ad imprigionarlo se per allora TWOW non sarà pronto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> L'altro ieri mi sembra, hanno fatto anche un servizio al tg1 delle 13:30, dove si portava all'attenzione una ricerca di non ricordo chi che affermava che nello show ci sono più dialoghi di uomini rispetto alle donne, e che le parole maggiormente pronunciate dalle protagoniste femminili della serie erano "amore, marito" ecc. Mi sono fatto delle grasse risate.



Quelle due sono politici di primo piano, tipo Renzi e Zingaretti d'America, l'America è veramente malatissima.

Che poi criticano come hanno trattato Sansa.. oltretutto per quel che mi riguarda Sansa e Arya hanno avuto un percorso fin troppo femminista e "women power"... cosa volevano quelle due galline democratiche? Lo sterminio di ogni personaggio maschile da Westeros e Sansa nuovo Lord of Light?


----------



## juventino (23 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> News importanti proprio da GRRM:
> annunciando la sua partecipazione ad una convention in Nuova Zelanda nel luglio *2020*, ha autorizzato i fan ad imprigionarlo se per allora TWOW non sarà pronto.



Mi sa che l’attore di Barristan aveva detto una mezza verità (TWOW pronto, ADOS ancora no).


----------



## fabri47 (24 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quelle due sono politici di primo piano, tipo Renzi e Zingaretti d'America, l'America è veramente malatissima.
> 
> Che poi criticano come hanno trattato Sansa.. oltretutto per quel che mi riguarda Sansa e Arya hanno avuto un percorso fin troppo femminista e "women power"... cosa volevano quelle due galline democratiche? Lo sterminio di ogni personaggio maschile da Westeros e Sansa nuovo Lord of Light?


E per molti questa Ocasio Cortez sarebbe l'alternativa a Trump ed ai democratici attuali. Stiamo messi bene  .


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Le femministe mi fanno diventare una persona cattiva.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Maggio 2019)

Tra le varie cose che hanno tagliato per la fretta, mi è spiaciuto particolarmente che, specialmente considerato il fatto che Bran che sale al trono, non siano state incluse nella sceneggiatura né comparse, né tanto meno citazioni alla casa Reed di Grey Watch. 
Hanno ripescato persino Robin Arryn, potevano tranquillamente mettere uno spazio per Howland Reed o per Meera in quel Concilio.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tra le varie cose che hanno tagliato per la fretta, mi è spiaciuto particolarmente che, specialmente considerato il fatto che Bran che sale al trono, non siano state incluse nella sceneggiatura né comparse, né tanto meno citazioni alla casa Reed di Grey Watch.
> Hanno ripescato persino Robin Arryn, potevano tranquillamente mettere uno spazio per *Howland Reed* o per Meera in quel Concilio.



In realtà il tipo a fianco a Sam dovrebbe essere lui... (e ricordiamo che lui sa che Jon non è Jon...)


----------



## juventino (29 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



OT 
La Ocasio pensasse a portare avanti la MMT e il GND, che queste scemenze sono devastanti dal punto di vista elettorale.

Fine OT


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In realtà il tipo a fianco a Sam dovrebbe essere lui... (e ricordiamo che lui sa che Jon non è Jon...)



potrebbe... mi sarebbe bastata una conferma ufficiale che fosse lui

in realtà Howland Reed non sa proprio tutto di Jon, sa che non è figlio di Eddard Stark, ma non credo sappia del matrimonio tra Lyanna e Rhaegar (cosa che sapeva solo il septon che ha celebrato e che ha compilato il libro della cittadella). Agli occhi di Howland Reed, Jon dovrebbe essere solo un bas-tardo di Dorne.


----------



## Butcher (29 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> potrebbe... mi sarebbe bastata una conferma ufficiale che fosse lui



Manco si sono sprecati a far capire chi ci fosse lì. Bastava farli introdurre, niente, non avevano proprio catsi di far le cose per bene.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Giugno 2019)

Ho letto che secondo indiscrezioni l'ottava stagione è costata molto di più di quanto si dicesse, si parla di una cifra intorno ai 240 milioni di dollari 

Tutti sti soldi spesi per sta stagione scempio


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che secondo indiscrezioni l'ottava stagione è costata molto di più di quanto si dicesse, si parla di una cifra intorno ai 240 milioni di dollari
> 
> Tutti sti soldi spesi per sta stagione *spettacolo *



Opinioni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Opinioni



Puoi dire che ti è piaciuta e quel che vuoi, ma spettacolo proprio no. Spettacolo sono state altre stagioni, non certo l'ultima


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Puoi dire che ti è piaciuta e quel che vuoi, ma spettacolo proprio no. Spettacolo sono state altre stagioni, non certo l'ultima



Per me è stata spettacolare per come l'hanno realizzata. La pecca sta nelle vicende frettolose. Ma appunto riflettendo su quanto è costata, evidentemente allungando le puntate sarebbe costata ancora di più.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Ottobre 2019)

Finita oggi. L'ho seguita fin dall'inizio. Per me l'apice restano le prime 3 stagioni, poi diventa troppo lenta e pacchiana. E' morto chi volevo che morisse nell'ultima puntata, per il resto il finale ha confermato ciò che la serie era diventata dalla quarta stagione in avanti: Una cosa mediocre che ha avuto successo più per moda e per motti idioti tipo "Winter is coming" che per il suo reale valore. L'evoluzione della madre dei draghi penso che fosse la cosa più scontata del mondo, tanto che con amici e non, avevo già anticipato come sarebbe diventata dal suo primo giorno da "madre dei draghi". 

Se c'è qualcuno che come me ha visto serie tv del calibro di: The Shield (da non confondere con "Agent of Shield") Soprano, Sons of Anarchy, Supernatural, Nip/Tuck e via dicendo, non puo' che esser deluso dal filo narrativo mediocre di questa Serie Tv partita a bomba e con buonissime idee per 3 stagioni, per poi cadere nel solito calderone di mediocrità e banalità. So che le serie che ho nominato poco più sopra sono di genere differente rispetto a GOT, ma non importa, perché la narrazione di una serie, i suoi personaggi, la sua storia e il suo crescere puo' essere benissimo paragonato, perché è qualcosa che non appartiene ad un genere, ma sono bensi i punti cardini per ogni Serie Tv o Film. 

Voto finale:6,5/10. Non ho dato 6 solamente perché ci sono i Bruti che fanno guadagnare mezzo punto a tutta la serie. 

P.S: La cosa più ridicola sono gli Estranei. Te li fanno veder fin da subito, te li fanno bramare come non so cosa e poi si rivelano una cacata.


----------



## BB7 (12 Ottobre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Finita oggi. L'ho seguita fin dall'inizio. Per me l'apice restano le prime 3 stagioni, poi diventa troppo lenta e pacchiana. E' morto chi volevo che morisse nell'ultima puntata, per il resto il finale ha confermato ciò che la serie era diventata dalla quarta stagione in avanti: Una cosa mediocre che ha avuto successo più per moda e per motti idioti tipo "Winter is coming" che per il suo reale valore. L'evoluzione della madre dei draghi penso che fosse la cosa più scontata del mondo, tanto che con amici e non, avevo già anticipato come sarebbe diventata dal suo primo giorno da "madre dei draghi".
> 
> Se c'è qualcuno che come me ha visto serie tv del calibro di: The Shield (da non confondere con "Agent of Shield") Soprano, Sons of Anarchy, Supernatural, Nip/Tuck e via dicendo, non puo' che esser deluso dal filo narrativo mediocre di questa Serie Tv partita a bomba e con buonissime idee per 3 stagioni, per poi cadere nel solito calderone di mediocrità e banalità. So che le serie che ho nominato poco più sopra sono di genere differente rispetto a GOT, ma non importa, perché la narrazione di una serie, i suoi personaggi, la sua storia e il suo crescere puo' essere benissimo paragonato, perché è qualcosa che non appartiene ad un genere, ma sono bensi i punti cardini per ogni Serie Tv o Film.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto. Ho sempre preso critiche quando dicevo che dalla quarta stagione è una serie mediocre e sicuramente la più soppravvalutata di sempre. Ma come dici tu la gente la difendeva più per moda che per il valore reale che poi si è rivelato nel finale e guardacaso adesso tutti si sono ricreduti.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2020)

E' passato quasi un anno dalla fine e certe "scelte" fanno ancora male... Ma per chi volesse farsi del male, invito CALDAMENTE a guardare questo video...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pellamatonna (come direbbe Zì Michele): 131 pagine? Io non l'ho mai vista sta serie. Mi sa che devo rimediare...


Rimedia rimedia. Io me la sono divorata in quattro mesi e l'ho finita ieri  . Gran bella serie!

P.S: Ora probabilmente molti fan boy mi odieranno, perchè si sarebbero aspettati delle novità su GOT visto che con il mio post, il topic torna in auge dopo tanto tempo...


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rimedia rimedia. Io me la sono divorata in quattro mesi e l'ho finita ieri  . Gran bella serie!
> 
> P.S: Ora probabilmente molti fan boy mi odieranno, perchè si sarebbero aspettati delle novità su GOT visto che con il mio post, il topic torna in auge dopo tanto tempo...



Peccato solo per l’ultima stagione che rovina tutto...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Peccato solo per l’ultima stagione che rovina tutto...


Ho notato che hanno accelerato un pò in molte dinamiche. Di sicuro le prime stagioni sono le migliori, mentre


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



dopo la morte di Tywin Lannister, la serie ha avuto un calo questo si. E la stessa storia di Arya a Braavos è piuttosto noiosa, anche se fondamentale per lo sviluppo del personaggio.



Per me l'ottava è stata migliore della settima che ho trovato molto noiosa in molte parti, perchè impuntata molto sulla strategia.



Tyrion assolutamente il mio personaggio preferito  .


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho notato che hanno accelerato un pò in molte dinamiche. Di sicuro le prime stagioni sono le migliori, mentre
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Sono d’accordo fino allo spoiler..
La settima si noiosa senza dubbio tranne le ultime 2 puntate
L’ottava una porcata. Davvero non ne trovò il senso. Cioè una roba fatta tanto per chiuderla sbugiardando 7 stagioni precedenti.
Peccato. Speriamo che Martin dia una più degna chiusura coi libri, ammesso che li scriva prima o poi...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo fino allo spoiler..
> La settima si noiosa senza dubbio tranne le ultime 2 puntate
> L’ottava una porcata. Davvero non ne trovò il senso. Cioè una roba fatta tanto per chiuderla sbugiardando 7 stagioni precedenti.
> Peccato. Speriamo che Martin dia una più degna chiusura coi libri, ammesso che li scriva prima o poi...


Bah, dipende, può non piacere come viene raccontato, ma l'ho trovato veramente poco scontato e anche coerente.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non mi aspettavo Bran diventare re, così come Jon Snow che torna nei guardiani della notte, quando al 90% ero convinto che si sarebbe preso il trono dopo che Daenerys era diventata pazza come il padre. Invece, abbiamo un re storpio che non vuole essere un re e Jon Snow che dopo tutti i combattimenti fatti si ritrova nella condizione della prima stagione. Probabilmente, questo ha fatto infuriare i tantissimi fan, che non approvano il fatto che gli sceneggiatori abbiano voluto premiare la saggezza, quella di Tyrion il quale con la sola capacità di dialogo, è riuscito a portare la pace convincendo a votare un re "saggio" e mettendo d'accordo quasi tutti quelli che lo hanno votato, visto che la "federalista" Sansa ha voluto che il nord rimanesse indipendente. Una pace che non ha esitato a causare malumori, in particolare a Jon Snow (che non voleva diventare re ma sicuramente nemmeno essere considerato così irrilevante al punto da tornare al castello nero), che però non diventa malvagio a differenza di Daenerys, anzi rimane se stesso. Personalmente, amo i finali anti-clichè e quello di GOT lo è al 100%. L'unica cosa che critico è che forse hanno esagerato nel "pompare" Arya, che nella battaglia di Approdo del Re sopravviveva a tutti i crolli degli edifici, cioè anche no, come poteva essere raccontato meglio il momento in cui lei raggiungeva il Re della Notte per pugnalarlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho notato che hanno accelerato un pò in molte dinamiche. Di sicuro le prime stagioni sono le migliori, mentre
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Settima e ottava per me sono un continuum e in generale peggiorano molto rispetto alle precedenti, sebbene abbiano comunque delle eccellenze a mio modo di vedere (il terzo episodio dell'ottava per esempio è un capolavoro assoluto, il migliore episodio di tutta la serie, roba davvero di qualità altissima).

Comunque resta la migliore serie mai realizzata, in molti passaggi della trama ha rivoluzionato il modo di fare cinema e costruire le sceneggiature, soprattutto delle serie TV, oltre che lanciare tanti giovani attori inglesi bravissimi.

Per me poi è la serie dove ho visto i personaggi meglio costruiti e piu interessanti.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bah, dipende, può non piacere come viene raccontato, ma l'ho trovato veramente poco scontato e anche coerente.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Semplicemente per me non c’è più coerenza e sono state fatte scelte di trama degne di un bambino delle elementari...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Semplicemente per me non c’è più coerenza e sono state fatte scelte di trama degne di un bambino delle elementari...


L'unica cosa che non so spiegarmi del finale è.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma la barriera l'hanno ricostruita in tempo record?


----------



## Zanc9 (12 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che non so spiegarmi del finale è.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La barriera è magica, costruita con la magia dei primi uomini..."si difende da sola" è una citazione nel momento in cui i bruti cercano di scalarla ma si staccano i pezzi di ghiaccio...poi essendo fatta di ghiaccio si rigenera...per questo non può essere ricostruita (in teoria)


----------



## Zanc9 (12 Aprile 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Semplicemente per me non c’è più coerenza e sono state fatte scelte di trama degne di un bambino delle elementari...



Secondo me la direzione che deve prendere la trama (inteso come "fine" dei vari personaggi e degli eventi) è quella, il problema è che per farla con la stessa qualità delle prime 4 stagioni ne sarebbero servite 15 in totale...l'hanno tirata via


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2021)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> La barriera è magica, costruita con la magia dei primi uomini..."si difende da sola" è una citazione nel momento in cui i bruti cercano di scalarla ma si staccano i pezzi di ghiaccio...poi essendo fatta di ghiaccio si rigenera...per questo non può essere ricostruita (in teoria)





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si sapevo del potere racchiuso dentro la barriera, a cui ha fatto riferimento Benjen Stark in un episodio della sesta stagione. Non pensavo si riferisse anche al fatto che potesse ricostruirsi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> P.S: Ora probabilmente molti fan boy mi odieranno, perchè si sarebbero aspettati delle novità su GOT visto che con il mio post, il topic torna in auge dopo tanto tempo...



Sono in lavorazione almeno cinque prequel e seguo ogni giorno gli sviluppi, quindi tranquillo che appena arrivano notizie importanti mi scateno io e non vi darò tregua 

Comunque per quel che sto leggendo House of the Dragons pare abbia potenzialità clamorose. Le riprese iniziano tra un paio di mesi, poi riupperò il suo topic.
E occhio al futuro "10.000 Ships", che seguirà la storia della leggendaria Nymeria che fonderà casa Martell di Dorne, per me il progetto più interessante.

Valar Morghulis.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono in lavorazione almeno cinque prequel e seguo ogni giorno gli sviluppi, quindi tranquillo che appena arrivano notizie importanti mi scateno io e non vi darò tregua
> 
> Comunque per quel che sto leggendo House of the Dragons *pare abbia potenzialità clamorose*. Le riprese iniziano tra un paio di mesi, poi riupperò il suo topic.
> E occhio al futuro "10.000 Ships", che seguirà la storia della leggendaria Nymeria che fonderà casa Martell di Dorne, per me il progetto più interessante.
> ...



A parte qualche scelta singolare. Tipo Corlys Velaryon nero...


----------



## Raryof (12 Aprile 2021)

Io la vidi a suo tempo quindi non ho ricordi così freschi, ricordo però il calo della serie nelle ultime stagioni e di come abbiano distrutto certi personaggi e certe dinamiche solo per arrivare ad una fine "finale" poco fine e poco finale, finale assolutamente non degno di una serie con potenziale infinito che è stata mangiata dal proprio successo e che probabilmente cercherà di riprenderselo con un prequel rivitalizzasituazioni.
Ho visto Norsemen l'anno scorso e dopo due stagioni la terza fu un prequel per riportare in vita personaggi morti praticamente subito, risultato? serie cancellata, ora non so che robe potranno riproporre ma se dovevi creare stagioni finali così imbarazzanti solo per arrivare ad una fine incapibile e per nulla epica allora tanto valeva "tenersi" quel successo e andare avanti ancora per molte stagioni, tanto ti eri già staccato dai libri, non aveva senso chiudere subito e poi pentirsi con i soliti prequel, bastava mantenere un certo livello di interesse senza scadere nel ridicolo, cambiando magari i protagonisti e senza dare l'idea allo spettatore di vedere sempre le stesse cose.
Da un certo punto di vista non ha niente a che vedere con Gomorra dove le dinamiche si sono sempre ricreate nonostante la morte di praticamente tutti i personaggi principali.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io la vidi a suo tempo quindi non ho ricordi così freschi, ricordo però il calo della serie nelle ultime stagioni e di come abbiano distrutto certi personaggi e certe dinamiche solo per arrivare ad una fine "finale" poco fine e poco finale, finale assolutamente non degno di una serie con potenziale infinito che è stata mangiata dal proprio successo e che probabilmente cercherà di riprenderselo con un prequel rivitalizzasituazioni.
> Ho visto Norsemen l'anno scorso e dopo due stagioni la terza fu un prequel per riportare in vita personaggi morti praticamente subito, risultato? serie cancellata, ora non so che robe potranno riproporre ma se dovevi creare stagioni finali così imbarazzanti solo per arrivare ad una fine incapibile e per nulla epica allora tanto valeva "tenersi" quel successo e andare avanti ancora per molte stagioni, tanto ti eri già staccato dai libri, non aveva senso chiudere subito e poi pentirsi con i soliti prequel, bastava mantenere un certo livello di interesse senza scadere nel ridicolo, cambiando magari i protagonisti e senza dare l'idea allo spettatore di vedere sempre le stesse cose.
> *Da un certo punto di vista non ha niente a che vedere con Gomorra dove le dinamiche si sono sempre ricreate nonostante la morte di praticamente tutti i personaggi principali*.


Su Gomorra, beh, pare che pure loro si siano dati alle "resurrezioni"  . Ed in quel caso era praticamente inutile, visto che l'ultima stagione è stata una bomba. L'impressione è che volevano per forza (ri)infilare Marco D'Amore, che ormai essendo alla regia anche lui ha voce in capitolo e che senza il ruolo di Ciro Di Marzio è praticamente disoccupato.


----------



## Raryof (12 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su Gomorra, beh, pare che pure loro si siano dati alle "resurrezioni"  . Ed in quel caso era praticamente inutile, visto che l'ultima stagione è stata una bomba. L'impressione è che volevano per forza (ri)infilare Marco D'Amore, che ormai essendo alla regia anche lui ha voce in capitolo e che senza il ruolo di Ciro Di Marzio è praticamente disoccupato.



Sì ma a livello di sceneggiatura non ci sono paragoni, in Gomorra sono morti praticamente tutti i personaggi principali delle prime stagioni, non era così scontato riavere sempre un prodotto migliorato con personaggi nuovi e dinamiche differenti, è chiaro che 1-2 personaggi dovranno rientrare sempre in tutte le dinamiche e in tutte le situazioni, anzi la "resurrezione" di Ciro era quasi obbligata perché altrimenti la serie si sarebbe incentrata troppo su Genny e probabilmente il soprannome 'O immortal non avrebbe avuto tutto 'sto senso


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì ma a livello di sceneggiatura non ci sono paragoni, in Gomorra sono morti praticamente tutti i personaggi principali delle prime stagioni, non era così scontato riavere sempre un prodotto migliorato con personaggi nuovi e dinamiche differenti, è chiaro che 1-2 personaggi dovranno rientrare sempre in tutte le dinamiche e in tutte le situazioni, *anzi la "resurrezione" di Ciro era quasi obbligata perché altrimenti la serie si sarebbe incentrata troppo su Genny e probabilmente il soprannome 'O immortal non avrebbe avuto tutto 'sto senso *


Eh vabbè, questa è un pò forzata ma te la concedo  . 

Comunque sulla questione prequel hai ragionissima, sembra proprio che lo facciano apposta. Basti vedere Star Wars, che è il caso più eclatante. I seguiti diventati roba teen e sceneggiati in malafede assoluta verso i fan nostalgici, che vengono accaparrati con i prequel e spin off "stranamente" realizzati bene e come dio comanda.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A parte qualche scelta singolare. Tipo Corlys Velaryon nero...



Eh, lasciamo perdere... oltretutto uno dei prequel in cantiere è proprio su questo personaggio specifico... scelta solo politica, ovviamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2021)

Comunque tranquilli su House of Dragons. La gente che ci lavora è il meglio che ci possa essere.

Sugli altri prequel futuri, impossibile sbilanciarsi ora...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2021)

[MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION], visto che sei fresco fresco in luna di miele con il nostro gioco dei troni, ti offro in dono il super mega trailer finale della serie.
Rilasciato un paio di giorni fa per l'anniversario. Prendi e godi 

Spoiler mortali di tutta la serie, ovviamente.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION], visto che sei fresco fresco in luna di miele con il nostro gioco dei troni, ti offro in dono il super mega trailer finale della serie.
> Rilasciato un paio di giorni fa per l'anniversario. Prendi e godi
> 
> Spoiler mortali di tutta la serie, ovviamente.


Grazie. Ti informo che io in questo momento, oltre a godermi la live della manifestazione a Roma, mi sto facendo uno sguardo su amazon ed ebay per i libri. Penso che "Il gioco del trono" che racchiude i primi due libri sulle Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco edito da Mondadori e del ciclo di Urania sia un bell'affare in quanto con meno di 20 euro ho i primi due volumi. Sei d'accordo o mi consigli di virare su altro?


----------



## Raryof (12 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè, questa è un pò forzata ma te la concedo  .
> 
> Comunque sulla questione prequel hai ragionissima, sembra proprio che lo facciano apposta. Basti vedere Star Wars, che è il caso più eclatante. I seguiti diventati roba teen e sceneggiati in malafede assoluta verso i fan nostalgici, che vengono accaparrati con i prequel e spin off "stranamente" realizzati bene e come dio comanda.



Infatti sono generi specifici, avere successo e poi averne troppo, finisce sempre malissimo.
Chi non ha di questi problemi sono le serie infinite, un posto al sole e simili, come anche il segreto o altra roba che mediaset è andata a produrre in Spagna o in Turchia quando ha deciso di chiudere i vari Centovetrine e fiction italiane simili, sono sceneggiature già fatte e finite, senza il bisogno di dover dare un senso alla storia o di doversi tenere stretti gli appassionati, infatti tutte le grandi serie di successo poi sono cadute ancora peggio con i prequel e allora.. tanto valeva non chiudere la serie e cavalcare l'onda il più possibile provando a non stancare i fan.
Si sa che l'appassionato diventa sempre nostalgico e quello è il rischio più grande, divertire o riappassionare il nostalgico che vedrà la serie con tanti giudizi critici e poco altro, è questo il brutto delle serie, non riuscire a capire il proprio successo e non saper sfruttare il proprio potenziale a pieno.
Mi viene in mente Boris, 3 stagioni e ora è in programmazione la quarta.. 10 anni dopo il film, è pazzesco, io l'ho vista e rivista mille volte, non capii mai perché non vollero andare avanti, ma 10 anni dopo cosa puoi fare? personaggi vecchi, alcuni che non ci sono più, malinconia ai limiti dell'assurdo, è stranissimo, se hai successo vai avanti, finché puoi senza rovinarti la fine per un senso di completezza che poi nemmeno riesci a trovare pienamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grazie. Ti informo che io in questo momento, oltre a godermi la live della manifestazione a Roma, mi sto facendo uno sguardo su amazon ed ebay per i libri. Penso che "Il gioco del trono" che racchiude i primi due libri sulle Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco edito da Mondadori e del ciclo di Urania sia un bell'affare in quanto con meno di 20 euro ho i primi due volumi. Sei d'accordo o mi consigli di virare su altro?



Ci sono tantissime edizioni, negli ultimi anni poi ne sono uscite a iosa per inseguire il successo delle varie stagioni che andavano in onda di volta in volta. Lì devi scegliere tu quella più conveniente, fermo restando che le edizioni italiane amano scrivere sulla copertina "ispirato alla X stagione televisiva"... e non è vero perché dopo il terzo volume "A Storm of Swords" (stagioni 3-4, all'incirca) storia e libri prendono direzioni diverse (non entro mai per principio nella querelle "meglio i libri o la serie", perché hanno entrambe il loro spazio. Io amo alla follia la serie, ma ho letto anche i libri. Possono coesistere entrambe, lo scontro tra le due fazioni mi ha stancato da molto tempo.).

Personalmente io prenderei i libri che hanno la suddivisione classica come li ha fatti uscire Martin. Ma è solo una scelta maniacale da purista.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci sono tantissime edizioni, negli ultimi anni poi ne sono uscite a iosa per inseguire il successo delle varie stagioni che andavano in onda di volta in volta. Lì devi scegliere tu quella più conveniente, fermo restando che le edizioni italiane amano scrivere sulla copertina "ispirato alla X stagione televisiva"... e non è vero perché dopo il terzo volume "A Storm of Swords" (stagioni 3-4, all'incirca) storia e libri prendono direzioni diverse (non entro mai per principio nella querelle "meglio i libri o la serie", perché hanno entrambe il loro spazio. Io amo alla follia la serie, ma ho letto anche i libri. Possono coesistere entrambe, lo scontro tra le due fazioni mi ha stancato da molto tempo.).
> 
> Personalmente io prenderei i libri che hanno la suddivisione classica come li ha fatti uscire Martin. Ma è solo una scelta maniacale da purista.


Più che altro ho paura che saltino qualcosa in queste edizioni "uniche". Conta che ci sono 855 pagine, meno di 1000, e mi sembra strano.


----------



## markjordan (12 Aprile 2021)

pensare che bastava inquadrare un Bran con gli occhi blu dopo aver salutato Snow x dare un senso a intere stagioni basate sul mistero , meglio i 2 minuti di finale su youtube che 2 stagioni dove si sono dimenticati del vero motore di got
serie top di sempre a mani basse (magnum pi a parte , quello vero e forse band of brothers e la banda della magliana , gusti miei anyway)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Più che altro ho paura che saltino qualcosa in queste edizioni "uniche". Conta che ci sono 855 pagine, meno di 1000 e mi sembra strano.



Quello no, non penso. Sono semplicemente un collage dei libri.

Comunque, quando arriverai alla fine del terzo libro ("A Storm of Swords"), ricordati di questo post e dimmi cosa pensi del super colpo di scena di Martin che nella serie hanno tolto del tutto.
A me fa defecare, e sono sempre stato contento che gli sceneggiatori della serie l'abbiano tolto, ma c'è ovviamente una legione di persone che la pensa diversamente


----------



## Zanc9 (12 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Si sapevo del potere racchiuso dentro la barriera, a cui ha fatto riferimento Benjen Stark in un episodio della sesta stagione. Non pensavo si riferisse anche al fatto che potesse ricostruirsi.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il "ricostruirsi" ovviamente si intende per piccole parti


----------



## Zanc9 (12 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quello no, non penso. Sono semplicemente un collage dei libri.
> 
> Comunque, quando arriverai alla fine del terzo libro ("A Storm of Swords"), ricordati di questo post e dimmi cosa pensi del super colpo di scena di Martin che nella serie hanno tolto del tutto.
> A me fa defecare, e sono sempre stato contento che gli sceneggiatori della serie l'abbiano tolto, ma c'è ovviamente una legione di persone che la pensa diversamente



Oddio Toby puoi rinfrescarmi la memoria e metterlo nel tag spoiler?

Comunque la suddivisione dei libri è una cosa che fanno molto spesso gli autori fantasy anche su uno stesso volume. Il signore degli anelli ad esempio è sempre stato solo un volume in originale ma aveva la suddivisione nei 3 libri...poi va a gusto per l'acquisto, io preferisco i mattoni


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2021)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Oddio Toby puoi rinfrescarmi la memoria e metterlo nel tag spoiler?
> 
> Comunque la suddivisione dei libri è una cosa che fanno molto spesso gli autori fantasy anche su uno stesso volume. Il signore degli anelli ad esempio è sempre stato solo un volume in originale ma aveva la suddivisione nei 3 libri...poi va a gusto per l'acquisto, io preferisco i mattoni


Io, ad esempio, ho Lo Hobbit in un unico volume con illustrazioni di Alan Lee. Ve lo consiglio per chi non lo ha.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2021)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Oddio Toby puoi rinfrescarmi la memoria e metterlo nel tag spoiler?
> 
> Comunque la suddivisione dei libri è una cosa che fanno molto spesso gli autori fantasy anche su uno stesso volume. Il signore degli anelli ad esempio è sempre stato solo un volume in originale ma aveva la suddivisione nei 3 libri...poi va a gusto per l'acquisto, io preferisco i mattoni



Spoiler terzo libro e stagione sei della serie.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Parlo di Lady Stoneheart, la resurrezione di Catelyn Stark dopo il Red Wedding.
Io personalmente detesto le resurrezioni, specialmente in un mondo fantasy come questo dove la drammaticità e imprevedibilità della morte dei personaggi è parte integrante della struttura narrativa stessa. Infatti non mi è andato nemmeno troppo a genio la resurrezione di Jon, nella serie non l'hanno spiegato come avrebbero dovuto. Vedremo nei libri come la gestirà Martin.

Resuscitare Catelyn Stark come zombie muto e vendicativo, ma senziente, lo ritengo un modo perfetto per distruggere la drammaticità e l'unicità del Red Wedding.
Non si sa ancora dove voglia andare a parare Martin con questo personaggio, lo scopriremo negli ultimi due libri (se mai usciranno), ma possiamo dedurre che nella serie il suo ruolo sia stato acquisito da Arya quando completa la sua vendetta contro i Frey nella sesta/settima stagione.
Molto meglio così, secondo me.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quello no, non penso. Sono semplicemente un collage dei libri.
> 
> Comunque, quando arriverai alla fine del terzo libro ("A Storm of Swords"), ricordati di questo post e dimmi cosa pensi del super colpo di scena di Martin che nella serie hanno tolto del tutto.
> A me fa defecare, e sono sempre stato contento che gli sceneggiatori della serie l'abbiano tolto, ma c'è ovviamente una legione di persone che la pensa diversamente



Tipo me, ma è stato anche comprensibile che abbiano tagliato il personaggio dato che ad oggi non ha uno sviluppo. Perché si, ricordiamo che quest'anno saranno 10 anni tondi da A Dance with Dragons. Ma alla fine hanno tagliato robe MOLTO più grosse



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tipo Aegon. Ma anche lì, sviluppo in sospeso, quindi che mettevano a fare... Hanno accorpato il personaggio a Jon, che comunque dovrebbe essere una cosa a parte, ma vabbè...

P.S. Tra l'altro a serie conclusa possiamo dire che il retaggio di Jon nella serie non sia servito A NULLA.


----------



## Zanc9 (12 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spoiler terzo libro e stagione sei della serie.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Ci sta il tuo pensiero. A me di quella questione non è piaciuto troppo


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



l'aggregazione con la fratellanza senza vessilli che mi è sembrata un po forzata


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Aprile 2021)

Vedo che ci sono ancora delle anime pure ed ingenue (_sweet summer child...._) che si aspettano che la saga su carta finisca


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2021)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la direzione che deve prendere la trama (inteso come "fine" dei vari personaggi e degli eventi) è quella, il problema è che per farla con la stessa qualità delle prime 4 stagioni ne sarebbero servite 15 in totale...l'hanno tirata via



A partite dagli estranei per arrivare a Daenerys hanno combinato un disastro. Sono riusciti a scontentare quasi tutti.
Si vende che è una roba fatta in fretta e furia ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vedo che ci sono ancora delle anime pure ed ingenue (_sweet summer child...._) che si aspettano che la saga su carta finisca



Martin piuttosto di scrivere i libri sta scrivendo un musical sul torneo di Harrenhal 

Perlomeno si è ritirato in un cucuzzolo in montagna e ha scampato il Covid.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tipo me, ma è stato anche comprensibile che abbiano tagliato il personaggio dato che ad oggi non ha uno sviluppo. Perché si, ricordiamo che quest'anno saranno 10 anni tondi da A Dance with Dragons. Ma alla fine hanno tagliato robe MOLTO più grosse
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che non sia servito per mandarlo sul trono o riempirlo di gloria a me sta bene, sarebbe stato cliché. Già il fatto che abbia cavalcato un drago mi ha fatto un po' venire il latte alle ginocchia, fanservice all'ennesima potenza.
L'obiettivo del retaggio Targaryen, narrativamente parlando, nella serie è diventato quello di creare conflitto tra Dany e Jon. E io sono un "fan" di Jon che uccide Dany, è il miglior finale che potessi auspicare, ma obiettivamente non posso nascondere i problemi di sviluppo di questa tensione tra i due.
Il problema è sempre quello, pochi episodi. Il conflitto è nato e si è sviluppato in soli due episodi.

Con due stagioni piene da 10 episodi, e magari una in più con Dany a governare sul trono come Mad Queen, la cosa sarebbe stata fantastica.


----------



## markjordan (12 Aprile 2021)

martin non sa come uscirne


----------



## Hellscream (4 Giugno 2021)

[MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] noi lo sapevamo già da anni


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2021)

Hellscream;2355903 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] noi lo sapevamo già da anni


Che spreco. Ma non è sposata con quello dei Jonas Brothers? 

Per me Melisandre è la numero uno comunque.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2355908 ha scritto:


> Che spreco. Ma non è sposata con quello dei Jonas Brothers?
> 
> Per me Melisandre è la numero uno comunque.



Sarà bisex


----------

